# Saranno massaggiatrici sul serio?



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2013)

Stavo curiosando tra gli annunci porcolandi di un motore di ricerca (ogni tanto mi diletto ad andare. Sempre autopsie, gang bang, cadaveri e storie di serial killer alla lunga poi mi annoio anche io...)

Arrivo alla sezione massaggiatrici e leggo questo annuncio.
Ve lo posto perchè mi ha fatto morire dal ridere.
La parte dove specificano cosa per loro vuol dire distinti poi è davvero.
Raccapricciante.
:rotfl:


MASSAGGIATRICI ESPERTE GIOVANI RISERVATE ,ITALIANE SOLO PER DISTINTISSIMI OTTIMI MASSAGGI VERI E RILASSANTI FATTE DA MANI DAVVERO ESPERTE NELL ARTE DEL MASSAGGIO CLASSICO AL VOSTRO DOMICILIO CHIAMARE IL SOLO SE DISTINTI cioe con tanti $$$$ NON RICEVIAMO POVERI


----------



## Daniele (20 Maggio 2013)

Qui a Nanchino sono vere massaggiatrici, in effetti massaggiano il pene con la vagina, che dici è massaggio???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Maggio 2013)

basta che ci mettono anche il lubrificante ... per chi chiede questi servizi magari ce ne bisogno di dosi industriali ... il legno non si ammorbidisce facilmente :rotfl:


----------



## Pitto (22 Maggio 2013)

Eh, certooooooooo che son massaggi, ....prostatici, ma sempre massaggi


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Qui a Nanchino sono vere massaggiatrici, in effetti *massaggiano il pene con la vagina, che dici è massaggio???*



certo che è massaggio.
Quelle dotate di cameltoe sono le più richieste.
Ti risucchiano tutto.

Mai provato?
Prova.
Esperienza interessante.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Pitto ha detto:


> Eh, certooooooooo che son massaggi, ....prostatici, ma sempre massaggi



dici?
non ne sono convinta.

ma tu sei distinto? Puoi andare a vedere:mrgreen:
sacrificati, ti prego.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dici?
> non ne sono convinta.
> 
> ma tu sei distinto? Puoi andare a vedere:mrgreen:
> sacrificati, ti prego.


Tebina ciao....guarda questa perla...nel sito dove non vado quasi piu'ho beccato una bastardissima escort..queste sono le..''condizioni di vendita''...il problema e'che di sicuro qualcuno ci casca.'.il primo pensiero e'..perche'il Dott.Befera invece che ordinare alla GdF di fermare e controllare i suv,non li manda da queste tipe????Buona lettura....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ao
Tariffe 
1 ora al pomeriggio 350 Euro
ogni ora aggiuntiva 200 Euro 
3 ore al pomeriggio 700
Pomeriggio intero dalle 14 alle 19….800euro
1 intero giorno(dalle 12 alle 20) 2000 Euro 
Notte (dalle 20 alle 5) 1500….
Cena e Dopocena(4 ore) 1000 Euro 
solo cena (dalle 20 alle 24) 500 …..
Week-end(Sabato e Domenica) 3000 Euro 

Costi Outcall - quando sono in trasferta (se vengo io da te)

Prestazioni…..anal,vaginal coperto con preservativo …oral scoperto tabu baci ovunque tranne che sulla bocca con la lingua niente mano per la mano ma solo sotto braccio,niente ingoio sul viso sul seno si anal si coperto 
Preferisco parlarne a voce, a seconda delle esigenze, della persona che mi telefona e della città dove dovrò raggiungerti. 
Disponibile per incontri in tutta Italia e all'estero. 
Gli incontri della durata superiore alle 3 ore dovranno essere prenotati e confermati mediante un versamento anticipato pari al 50% della somma il resto contanti prima dell incontro …sono un escort di lusso solo per pochi di bella presenza educata e solare gradirei solo persone di bella presenza eleganti e raffinati con un buon gusto no maleducati e cafoni 
Tariffe


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina ciao....guarda questa perla...nel sito dove non vado quasi piu'ho beccato una bastardissima escort..queste sono le..''condizioni di vendita''...il problema e'che di sicuro qualcuno ci casca.'.il primo pensiero e'..perche'il Dott.Befera invece che ordinare alla GdF di fermare e controllare i suv,non li manda da queste tipe????Buona lettura....
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ao
> ...


Tristezza mi viente in mente solo questo
E la tristezza non è per lei...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tristezza mi viente in mente solo questo
> E la tristezza non è per lei...


brava..caso raro sono d'accordo.
perche'un'uomo possa ridursi cosi'..veramente squallido.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

perché per lei no?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina ciao....guarda questa perla...nel sito dove non vado quasi piu'ho beccato una bastardissima escort..queste sono le..''condizioni di vendita''...il problema e'che di sicuro qualcuno ci casca.'.il primo pensiero e'..perche'il Dott.Befera invece che ordinare alla GdF di fermare e controllare i suv,non li manda da queste tipe????Buona lettura....
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ao
> ...


 Bbbrrrrrr che squallore :unhappy: lei è i suoi ospiti paganti


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

Tariffe di Tebina

1 ora al pomeriggio 650 Euro
ogni ora aggiuntiva 200 Euro 
3 ore al pomeriggio 1500
Pomeriggio intero dalle 14 alle 19….non contemplato
1 intero giorno(dalle 12 alle 20) Preventivo in sede
Notte (dalle 20 alle 5) Prepara il mutuo….
Cena e Dopocena(4 ore) non contemplato 
solo cena (dalle 20 alle 24) mah....
Week-end(Sabato e Domenica) prepara due mutui

Costi Outcall - quando sono in trasferta (se vengo io da te)

Prestazioni…..anal (solo dietro richiesta in carta bollata),vaginal se mi piaci, coperto e con preservativo non si discute.
Non hai diritto di scelta. Nessuno. Scelgo io tutto.
Come farlo, dove farlo e se mi va di farlo.
Devi essere di bella presenza, educato e soprattutto muto. Se proprio devi parlare devi essere breve e conciso.
Mi aspetto che tu sia ubbidiente, che ti venga duro e che sappia l'abc del cunnilingus.
Prima però di accettare se venire con te o meno, sarai sottoposto ad un piccolo test di storia e uno di cultura generale, un tampone sul pipino e controllo del casellario giudiziario.
Sono di lusso e con doti che nemmeno immagini.
La mia specialità è il famoso massaggio con patata a ventosa, ma te lo devi meritare e non è una questione di soldi.
La cassetta del pronto soccorso ce l'ho io.

Pagamento totale anticipato 24 ore prima.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tariffe di Tebina
> 
> 1 ora al pomeriggio 650 Euro
> ogni ora aggiuntiva 200 Euro
> ...


Ce stai a prova ' ? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ce stai a prova ' ? :rotfl:



si!



dopo che ho scoperto di essere imbattibile come mistress via mail non mi ferma più nessuno.


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina ciao....guarda questa perla...nel sito dove non vado quasi piu'ho beccato una bastardissima escort..queste sono le..''condizioni di vendita''...il problema e'che di sicuro qualcuno ci casca.'.il primo pensiero e'..perche'il Dott.Befera invece che ordinare alla GdF di fermare e controllare i suv,non li manda da queste tipe????Buona lettura....
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *ao*
> ...


ma è un pacco, ha iniziato con ao, non è distinta!:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tariffe di Tebina
> 
> 1 ora al pomeriggio 650 Euro
> ogni ora aggiuntiva 200 Euro
> ...


e per un caffè??


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è un pacco, ha iniziato con ao, non è distinta!:rotfl:


aò...nnamo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava..caso raro sono d'accordo.
> perche'un'uomo possa ridursi cosi'..veramente squallido.



Io ho un amico di vecchia data omosessuale che lo fa di secondo lavoro. Contento lui...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io ho un amico di vecchia data omosessuale che lo fa di secondo lavoro. Contento lui...



io ne uno gay che lo fa gratis....un giorno gli ho chiesto con quanti sia stato..calcola che ha 60anni...mi fa'..penso 1000.....casso pero'.......


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io ne uno gay che lo fa gratis....un giorno gli ho chiesto con quanti sia stato..calcola che ha 60anni...mi fa'..penso 1000.....casso pero'.......


eggià. L'anno scorso sono uscito con un gruppo di amici nuovi ed all'interno c'era un 30enne omosessuale. Prendeva in giro una ragazza che si vantava a 28 anni di essere stata con un solo uomo che credeva di sposare. 
Lui ci ha fatto sdraiare quando con tranquilità ha detto "io sarò stato con 300 uomini!"

meledetta eterossessualità. :rotfl:


----------



## passerino (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io ne uno gay che lo fa gratis....un giorno gli ho chiesto con quanti sia stato..calcola che ha 60anni...mi fa'..penso 1000.....casso pero'.......


stanotte mi sono sognato che ero con due tailandesi su un letto footon mi riempivano di olii e mi facevano un body massage strepitoso.... mi sono svegliato e avevo il gatto sulle coperte..... mi è caduto il mondo addosso.... maledetta svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eggià. L'anno scorso sono uscito con un gruppo di amici nuovi ed all'interno c'era un 30enne omosessuale. Prendeva in giro una ragazza che si vantava a 28 anni di essere stata con un solo uomo che credeva di sposare.
> Lui ci ha fatto sdraiare quando con tranquilità ha detto "io sarò stato con 300 uomini!"
> 
> meledetta eterossessualità. :rotfl:


vero.io gli racconto le mie ''pene amorose''extra casa,e lui ride...perche'tra uomini usano poche manfrine,non hanno bisogno di tante telefonate e giochetti,come facciamo noi con le donne...loro si vedono..fanno..e arrivederci.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> stanotte mi sono sognato che ero con due tailandesi su un letto footon mi riempivano di olii e mi facevano un body massage strepitoso.... mi sono svegliato e avevo il gatto sulle coperte..... mi è caduto il mondo addosso.... maledetta svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




..eri a BS ieri sera??


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero.io gli racconto le mie ''pene amorose''extra casa,e lui ride...perche'tra uomini usano poche manfrine,non hanno bisogno di tante telefonate e giochetti,come facciamo noi con le donne...loro si vedono..fanno..e arrivederci.


loro chi???
mi pare che ci siano omosessuali ben lontani da questo squallore.hai mai letto dell'amore di passante per il suo compagno?


----------



## Lui (23 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> stanotte mi sono sognato che ero con due tailandesi .... mi sono svegliato *tutto bagnato*


.


.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero.io gli racconto le mie ''pene amorose''extra casa,e lui ride...perche'tra uomini usano poche manfrine,non hanno bisogno di tante telefonate e giochetti,come facciamo noi con le donne...loro si vedono..fanno..e arrivederci.


Ricordo ancora, un po' anni fa, quando suonavamo insieme, aveva 2 cellulari. I famosi nokia 3330. Massimo 200 numeri in rubrica. Lui ne aveva 2. Uno per gli amici e l'altro per gli incontri. Non gli bastavano 200 contatti per tenere tutti gli uomini con cui divertirsi.

Ho assistito a telefonate per decidere di incontrarsi e fare sesso della durata di 5 secondi.

_Lui- Ciao sei libero stasera?
L'altro - Si sono a casa
Lui - ok 1 oretta e solo li. A dopo.
L'altro - A dopo.

_Tutto sorridente mi guardava e mi diceva. "Io vado a trombare. ciao!"


----------



## Lui (23 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> _Lui- Ciao sei libero stasera?
> L'altro - Si sono a casa
> Lui - ok 1 oretta e solo li. A dopo.
> L'altro - A dopo.
> ...


che squallore. non la discussione, la trombata tra uomini.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ricordo ancora, un po' anni fa, quando suonavamo insieme, aveva 2 cellulari. I famosi nokia 3330. Massimo 200 numeri in rubrica. Lui ne aveva 2. Uno per gli amici e l'altro per gli incontri. Non gli bastavano 200 contatti per tenere tutti gli uomini con cui divertirsi.
> 
> Ho assistito a telefonate per decidere di incontrarsi e fare sesso della durata di 5 secondi.
> 
> ...


Solo Minerva non sa che funziona cosi'...aahahhahahah...
Il mio amico stamattina mi ha simpaticamente sfottuto,lo prendevo in giro perche'per infortunio e'a secco da due mesi....e mi ha detto''un tale passa di qua'per lavoro,e faremo un'ora di sesso..alla faccia tua''....

ma se oggi le stelle mi aiutano...gli rendo pan per focaccia.....perche'c'e'caso che...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché per lei no?



Se è una libera scelta, no.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Solo Minerva non sa che funziona cosi'...aahahhahahah...
> Il mio amico stamattina mi ha simpaticamente sfottuto,lo prendevo in giro perche'per infortunio e'a secco da due mesi....e mi ha detto''un tale passa di qua'per lavoro,e faremo un'ora di sesso..alla faccia tua''....
> 
> ma se oggi le stelle mi aiutano...gli rendo pan per focaccia.....*perche'c'e'caso che.*..



CHE LA MALEDIZIONE DEL PIPINO MOLLO SIA CON TE!


----------



## passerino (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ..eri a BS ieri sera??


No perchè ma se fanno quello che ho sognato ci vado al volo.... :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> CHE LA MALEDIZIONE DEL PIPINO MOLLO SIA CON TE!


a me???.....impossible..............qualche notte fa',sn stato svegliato alle 4..be'..partenza difficile..ma meta'raggiunta..

Tebe ieri mi sono spaventato....ho conosciuto un''Mattia''....


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è un pacco, ha iniziato con ao, non è distinta!:rotfl:


AOOOOO c'hai ragione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io ne uno gay che lo fa gratis....un giorno gli ho chiesto con quanti sia stato..calcola che ha 60anni...mi fa'..penso 1000.....casso pero'.......


Casso non mi dire che t'han battuto sul numero ...casso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero.io gli racconto le mie ''pene amorose''extra casa,e lui ride...perche'tra uomini usano poche manfrine,non hanno bisogno di tante telefonate e giochetti,come facciamo noi con le donne...loro si vedono..fanno..e arrivederci.


Casso avrai sbagliato sponda?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Casso avrai sbagliato sponda?



no tesoro quello proprio non esiste.....infatti non li capisco proprio,,ma come si dice..cassi loro no?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no tesoro quello proprio non esiste.....infatti non li capisco proprio,,ma come si dice..*cassi loro no?*


In tutti i sensi.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se è una libera scelta, no.


premesso che siano senz'altro affari suoi non credo che si possa essere soddisfatte totalmente da una vita del genere...a meno che non si sia piatte cerebralmente.
e non mi riferisco certo ad un problema morale


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> premesso che siano senz'altro affari suoi non credo che si possa essere soddisfatte totalmente da una vita del genere...a meno che non si sia piatte cerebralmente.
> e non mi riferisco certo ad un problema morale



vuoi scatenare un putiferio per caso??:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vuoi scatenare un putiferio per caso??:mrgreen:


e poi fuggire dopo il lancio:mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi fuggire dopo il lancio:mrgreen:



opcorn:


:mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a me???.....impossible..............qualche notte fa',sn stato svegliato alle 4..be'..partenza difficile..ma meta'raggiunta..
> 
> *Tebe ieri mi sono spaventato....ho conosciuto un''Mattia''.*...



ma la vuoi finire??:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

perchè tebe, che sei una donnina fine e graziosa...hai questi orrendi gusti per il macabro , il porno , i peti, le caccole?
son curiosa


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a me???.....impossible..............qualche notte fa',sn stato svegliato alle 4..be'..partenza difficile..ma meta'raggiunta..
> 
> Tebe ieri mi sono spaventato....*ho conosciuto un''Mattia''.*...


:inlove::inlove: era anche napulè per caso?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> premesso che siano senz'altro affari suoi non credo che si possa essere soddisfatte totalmente da una vita del genere...a meno che non si sia piatte cerebralmente.
> e non mi riferisco certo ad un problema morale


Non è vero. Cioè: non è proprio oggettivamente vero, non è un'opinione.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè tebe, che sei una donnina fine e graziosa...hai questi orrendi gusti per il macabro , il porno , i peti, le caccole?
> son curiosa


Ma sai che me lo chiedono tutti?
Non si capacitano.
Però la spiegazione è semplice.
Il macabro semplicemente non lo vedo macabro. E qui è merito della famiglia Tebana.
Invece di raccontarmi le favole mi raccontavano di Lombroso o della Contessa di Bathory...e con il fatto che a casa si parlava normalmente di operazioni, sangue, morti, autopsie e company ha fatto sviluppare in me una curiosità scientifica su tutto ciò che gli altri vedono macabro.
Io non vedo un cadavere.  vedo qualcosa che attua un processo chimico affascinantissimo e che dietro ha una storia bellissima, perchè la medicina legale è abbastanza recente e c'è ancora un sacco da scoprire sulle tecniche investigative.
Questo mi ha portato ad appassionarmi di serial killer e conseguenze.

Il porno non lo so. E' una curiosità abbastanza scevra da eccitamento. Non mi eccito con il porno ma più che altro cerco ispirazione sui tagli alla guest e sulle posizioni.
Ogni tanto tirano fuori delle robe che mi incistano e costringo Mattia a provare.

Peti, caccole e roba varia semplicemente ho il gusto dello splatter.
Non mi fa schifo praticamente niente e me ne vanto!

Come delle sgommate nelle mutande ovvio.
fff:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Solo Minerva non sa che funziona cosi'...aahahhahahah...
> Il mio amico stamattina mi ha simpaticamente sfottuto,lo prendevo in giro perche'per infortunio e'a secco da due mesi....e mi ha detto''un tale passa di qua'per lavoro,e faremo un'ora di sesso..alla faccia tua''....
> 
> ma se oggi le stelle mi aiutano...gli rendo pan per focaccia.....perche'c'e'caso che...


Allora in bocca al lupo e buon divertimento! 

Io invece sto week end andrò in bianco. Mi rifarò settimana prossima. Spero.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove: era anche napulè per caso?



ehm ehm nel senso che io so quel che lui non sa'....capito??come se tu mi presentassi Mattia...

c'era pure mia moglie...be'non si e'messo a raccontare che ,per lavoro,ha aperto armadio a casa di un amico trovando dentro l'amante della moglie.nudo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...poveretto se sapesse cosa combina la sua di moglie...e'cliente fissa del maxim da anni....


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè tebe, *che sei una donnina fine e graziosa...*hai questi orrendi gusti per il macabro , il porno , i peti, le caccole?
> son curiosa


Ma dove?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm nel senso che io so quel che lui non sa'....capito??come se tu mi presentassi Mattia...
> 
> c'era pure mia moglie...be'non si e'messo a raccontare che ,per lavoro,ha aperto armadio a casa di un amico trovando dentro l'amante della moglie.nudo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...poveretto se sapesse cosa combina la sua di moglie...e'cliente fissa del maxim da anni....


:rotfl::rotfl:

E' capitato anche a me. Lei era convinta di avere un marito innocente mentre lui mi raccontava tutte le sue avventure e qualche volta ho pure conosciuto le sue amanti. :rotfl::rotfl:

Poveraccia...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Allora in bocca al lupo e buon divertimento!
> 
> Io invece sto week end andrò in bianco. Mi rifarò settimana prossima. Spero.


crepi il lop.......ma non voglio azzardare previsioni..per oggi gia'ho avuto 1 ottima notizia..non so se 2 in un colpo....


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E' capitato anche a me. Lei era convinta di avere un marito innocente mentre lui mi raccontava tutte le sue avventure e qualche volta ho pure conosciuto le sue amanti. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Poveraccia...


la cosa che mi fatto ridere,ovvio senza darlo a vedere..e che il tipo ha sicuramente delle velleita', e magari si crede un conquistatore.invece e'un cornutazzo............


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la cosa che mi fatto ridere,ovvio senza darlo a vedere..e che il tipo ha sicuramente delle velleita', e magari si crede un conquistatore.invece e'un cornutazzo............


Te l'immagini se il discorso potrebbe riferirsi a te, zio Gattone?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> crepi il lop.......ma non voglio azzardare previsioni..per oggi gia'ho avuto 1 ottima notizia..non so se 2 in un colpo....


... non piove nemmeno... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm nel senso che io so quel che lui non sa'....capito??come se tu mi presentassi Mattia...
> 
> c'era pure mia moglie...be'non si e'messo a raccontare che ,per lavoro,ha aperto armadio a casa di un amico trovando dentro l'amante della moglie.nudo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...poveretto se sapesse cosa combina la sua di moglie...e'cliente fissa del maxim da anni....


mmmm, allora non era un Mattia.
Non conosce nessuno che sa e lui no.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mmmm, allora non era un Mattia.
> Non conosce nessuno che sa e lui no.


sicura??..be'quasi quasi conosceva man no??

ti diro'che ero curioso...e pronto..la moglie mi aveva detto la balla da raccontare...se mi avessi chiesto perche'ci eravamo rivolti,proprio alla sua azienda...


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dove?



Ma sarai un mureno cattivo dentro
:blank:
Ti mando una foto se vuoi!
Chiedi a Nausicaa o al conte.
Io sono una donnina graziosa e fine.
mai e poi mai penseresti che parlo di cadaveri come di scarpe e di serial killer come se ti raccontassi un harmony
Invornito.
:blank:
Fottiti
:blank:
Sono offesissima.
:blank:
io fine. Delicata. E flapflap

:blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank::blank:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché per lei no?


Perchè lei sceglie di farlo. Deduco che le vada bene


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ... non piove nemmeno... :mrgreen:



magari piovesse....non sai come camuffi bene


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è vero. Cioè: non è proprio oggettivamente vero, non è un'opinione.


gioei blou: vaffanculo:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè lei sceglie di farlo. Deduco che le vada bene


come va bene andare con lei per chi lo sceglie.
la differenza?


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sai che me lo chiedono tutti?
> Non si capacitano.
> Però la spiegazione è semplice.
> Il macabro semplicemente non lo vedo macabro. E qui è merito della famiglia Tebana.
> ...


ovvio:unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio:unhappy:


evidentemente man odia usare il bidet :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come va bene andare con lei per chi lo sceglie.
> la differenza?


Vero ma mi mette tristezza l'idea di pagare per fare sesso.
Dico tristezza perchè se dico ribrezzo poi parte il solito circo
Per il resto già detto mille volte, una cosa che non potrei mai perdonare, capire, comprendere è che il mio compagnio arrivi a pagare per fare sesso.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

sì ma se è triste pagare per fare sesso è triste anche farsi pagare





farfalla ha detto:


> Vero ma mi mette tristezza l'idea di pagare per fare sesso.
> Dico tristezza perchè se dico ribrezzo poi parte il solito circo
> Per il resto già detto mille volte, una cosa che non potrei mai perdonare, capire, comprendere è che il mio compagnio arrivi a pagare per fare sesso.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

mi aspetto un puntuale intervento di tubarau


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tariffe di Tebina
> 
> 1 ora al pomeriggio 650 Euro
> ogni ora aggiuntiva 200 Euro
> ...



Ah ma allora sul serio eh?

Mi hai fatto uno sconto micidiale...

Ma grazie eh?
Se sapevo che queste erano le tariffe riservati agli altri...

Wovl...ragazzi autostima a mille....sono ficooooooooooooooooooo...
Perfino lo sconto....

Ma che cosa fo io alle donne...ma che cosa le fo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi aspetto un puntuale intervento di tubarau


Il Tuba non c'è.
Ti racconto una cosa che mi ha detto una prostituta. Oramai ex, si è ritirata anni fa. Finite le medie i suoi la mandarono in maglificio. 10 ore in un magazzino a lavorare chinata su una macchina, non in regola, a 14 anni, per 4 soldi.
A 15 aveva una relazione con il 50enne proprietario... che lei non aveva voluto.
Ma con la relazione... non faceva più 10 ore e prendeva gli stessi soldi.
A 18 andò via da casa e cominciò a ballare nei nigth.
Prendeva un tot a tappo(ovvero per ogni bottiglia di frizzante anidride che riusciva a far consumare), mani addosso ovunque e rischio ogni volta che usciva dal locale per tornare a casa.
Naturalmente i soldi ha cominciato a farli nel priveè.
Essendo anche intelligente, oltre che una bella donna, a 25 aveva una suite riservata tutto l'anno in un hotel molto bello, clientela che selezionava lei, nessuno da pagare(neanche il fisco). Prima dei 40 ha smesso perchè poteva campare con la rendita dei suoi investimenti, ha cambiato zona, ha viaggiato, si è rifatta una vita.
Io conoscevo una sua congiunta, ci siamo incontrate il giorno del suo funerale, oggi è una signora elegante e benestante di cui pochi conoscono la storia e nessuno penserebbe mai...
Le ragazze che lavoravano con lei in maglificio saranno più o meno tristi di lei, oggi?  
Se invece guardo le ragazzine che stanno sul bordo della strada, caricate da chiunque e con il pappone in macchina che le controlla a distanza...


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il Tuba non c'è.
> Ti racconto una cosa che mi ha detto una prostituta. Oramai ex, si è ritirata anni fa. Finite le medie i suoi la mandarono in maglificio. 10 ore in un magazzino a lavorare chinata su una macchina, non in regola, a 14 anni, per 4 soldi.
> A 15 aveva una relazione con il 50enne proprietario... che lei non aveva voluto.
> Ma con la relazione... non faceva più 10 ore e prendeva gli stessi soldi.
> ...


tristi non so ,non è questo il punto.
posto che ognuno decide per sé è una scelta amara che sono convinta difficilmente lasci pace nel proprio intimo


----------



## Pitto (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dici?
> non ne sono convinta.
> 
> ma tu sei distinto? Puoi andare a vedere:mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

ovviamente è quello che penso io...immedesimandomi mi chiederei: ma solo questo so fare?
questo maggiormenrte mi perplime


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tristi non so ,non è questo il punto.
> posto che ognuno decide per sé è una scelta amara che sono convinta difficilmente lasci pace nel proprio intimo





Minerva ha detto:


> ovviamente è quello che penso io...immedesimandomi mi chiederei: ma solo questo so fare?
> questo maggiormenrte mi perplime


su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> gioei blou: vaffanculo:mrgreen:



(!!!)


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma se è triste pagare per fare sesso è triste anche farsi pagare


Ma che minchia di ragionamento sarebbe?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi aspetto un puntuale intervento di tubarau



il rispetto che ha per la donna in quanto tale è un'utopia per almeno il 95% del genere maschile


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il rispetto che ha per la donna in quanto tale è un'utopia per almeno il 95% del genere maschile


Dai oh.


----------



## viola di mare (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il Tuba non c'è.
> Ti racconto una cosa che mi ha detto una prostituta. Oramai ex, si è ritirata anni fa. Finite le medie i suoi la mandarono in maglificio. 10 ore in un magazzino a lavorare chinata su una macchina, non in regola, a 14 anni, per 4 soldi.
> A 15 aveva una relazione con il 50enne proprietario... che lei non aveva voluto.
> Ma con la relazione... non faceva più 10 ore e prendeva gli stessi soldi.
> ...



mi chiedevo se lei non sia stata fortunata...

io non è una cosa che capisco molto, a me il sesso piace parecchio ma non so se riuscirei a farlo con qualcuno in cambio di denaro, nemmeno se fosse tanto denaro e nemmeno se scegliessi io con chi farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mi chiedevo se lei non sia stata fortunata...
> 
> io non è una cosa che capisco molto, a me il sesso piace parecchio ma non so se riuscirei a farlo con qualcuno in cambio di denaro, nemmeno se fosse tanto denaro e nemmeno se scegliessi io con chi farlo.


Verde mio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mi chiedevo se lei non sia stata fortunata...
> 
> io non è una cosa che capisco molto, a me il sesso piace parecchio ma non so se riuscirei a farlo con qualcuno in cambio di denaro, nemmeno se fosse tanto denaro e nemmeno se scegliessi io con chi farlo.





farfalla ha detto:


> Verde mio



ho sentito persone, uomini e donne, ritenersi fortunate perchè vengono pagate per svolgere il lavoro che amano.

se io (impersonale) amassi tanto fare sesso mi riterrei fortunatissima ad essere pagata per farlo :smile:


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il Tuba non c'è.
> Ti racconto una cosa che mi ha detto una prostituta. Oramai ex, si è ritirata anni fa. Finite le medie i suoi la mandarono in maglificio. 10 ore in un magazzino a lavorare chinata su una macchina, non in regola, a 14 anni, per 4 soldi.
> A 15 aveva una relazione con il 50enne proprietario... che lei non aveva voluto.
> Ma con la relazione... non faceva più 10 ore e prendeva gli stessi soldi.
> ...



ahi ahi ahi...una intelligente si dedicherebbe a qualcosa in cui è previsto l'uso del cervello, non di altre parti del corpo:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho sentito persone, uomini e donne, ritenersi fortunate perchè vengono pagate per svolgere il lavoro che amano.
> 
> se io (impersonale) amassi tanto fare sesso mi riterrei fortunatissima ad essere pagata per farlo :smile:


Non ne dubito e infatti ho detto che se è una scelta non mi fanno tristezza
Per me e per viola sarebbe incomprensibile..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho sentito persone, uomini e donne, ritenersi fortunate perchè vengono pagate per svolgere il lavoro che amano.
> 
> se io (impersonale) amassi tanto fare sesso mi riterrei fortunatissima ad essere pagata per farlo :smile:



aspettiamo la tabella :mrgreen:

Si sono interessato. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ahi ahi ahi...una intelligente si dedicherebbe a qualcosa in cui è previsto l'uso del cervello, non di altre parti del corpo:singleeye:


Free, certe volte quando scrivi sembri realmente caduta dal pero.


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> aspettiamo la tabella :mrgreen:
> 
> Si sono interessato. :mrgreen:



io solo aggratis

aò!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> aspettiamo la tabella :mrgreen:
> 
> Si sono interessato. :mrgreen:


Tabella? Ah! Tariffario.


----------



## viola di mare (23 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Verde mio



grazie :inlove:




Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho sentito persone, uomini e donne, ritenersi fortunate perchè vengono pagate per svolgere il lavoro che amano.
> 
> se io (impersonale) amassi tanto fare sesso mi riterrei fortunatissima ad essere pagata per farlo :smile:



credo che amare tanto fare sesso implichi anche un sentimento
io - non è impersonale - amo molto farlo, per questo mi riuscirebbe difficile perchè per farlo, per sperimentare, per riuscirci bene devi instaurare una certa complicità con la persona con la quale lo fai...
credo immedesimandomi che una volta passata l'eccitazione, il momento di godimento puro, dopo un pò nella mia anima non mi sentirei apposto...


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, certe volte quando scrivi sembri realmente caduta dal pero.



e andavo piano!
...a scrivere:mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ahi ahi ahi...una intelligente si dedicherebbe a qualcosa in cui è previsto l'uso del cervello, non di altre parti del corpo:singleeye:


non credo sia proprio così, una intelligente sa usare anche al meglio le proprie potenzialità, non è detto che per fare certi mestieri devi essere stupida, secondo me sono più stupidi quelli che ci vanno, che sborsano quattrini per scopare con una...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non credo sia proprio così, una intelligente sa usare anche al meglio le proprie potenzialità, non è detto che per fare certi mestieri devi essere stupida, *secondo me sono più stupidi quelli che ci vanno, che sborsano quattrini per scopare con una*...


Pure qua, manco per niente.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> credo che amare tanto fare sesso implichi anche un sentimento
> io - non è impersonale - amo molto farlo, per questo mi riuscirebbe difficile perchè per farlo, per sperimentare, per riuscirci bene devi instaurare una certa complicità con la persona con la quale lo fai...
> *credo immedesimandomi che una volta passata l'eccitazione*, il momento di godimento puro, dopo un pò nella mia anima non mi sentirei apposto...





viola di mare ha detto:


> non credo sia proprio così, una intelligente sa usare anche al meglio le proprie potenzialità, non è detto che per fare certi mestieri devi essere stupida, secondo me sono più stupidi quelli che ci vanno, che sborsano quattrini per scopare con una...



Quoto ancora

Solo per il grassetto: l'idea che quell'uomo mi paghi per fare sesso, quindi o io o un'altra non farebbe differenza, dubito che mi farebbe eccitare


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> *mi chiedevo se lei non sia stata fortunata...
> 
> *io non è una cosa che capisco molto, a me il sesso piace parecchio ma non so se riuscirei a farlo con qualcuno in cambio di denaro, nemmeno se fosse tanto denaro e nemmeno se scegliessi io con chi farlo.


Secondo me lo è stata perchè ha fatto da sola le sue scelte. Chiaramente condizionata dal contesto in cui viveva ma questo vale per tutti. Avrebbe potuto continuare a spaccarsi la schiena su una taglia e cuci respirando fibre, sposarsi un uomo e fare figli, portare avanti una vita che alcuni avrebbero descritto come dignitosa, ma evidentemente non era quello che voleva. Poi per me fino a quando sei tu che scegli e non fai male a nessuno, sei libero e indipendente... hai mantenuto anche la tua dignità.
Per quanto riguarda riuscire a fare sesso per denaro... io l'ho sempre vista così: le prostitute non fanno male a nessuno, a me infastidisce solamente che non paghino le tasse.
Quindi è un problema esclusivamente di sensibilità personale.
E a proposito di riuscire a fare SOLO QUELLO, l'unico uomo che con me ha ammesso di frequentarle abitualmente, mi ha detto cose che mi hanno fatto pensare che QUELLO... non sia così poco a volte.
Nel caso specifico poi mi rendo conto che lei è riuscita anche a fare altro, tipo crearsi un piccolo patrimonio e farlo fruttare.
E' un mondo che non mi appartiene ma che ho sotto gli occhi, esiste.
Mica tutti riescono a stabilire felici relazioni interpersonali, ad esempio.  

Logicamente non sto parlando delle tante, temo la maggior parte, che sono sfruttate dalla criminalità: ecco, io quando vedo gli uomini caricare in macchina quelle ragazzine(INE), che tra l'altro hanno ben visibili dei lividi su braccia e gambe... ecco io lì mi chiedo che ca##o di bestie possano essere.
Naturalmente se fossero interrogati direbbero che non immaginavano... eh già.


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non credo sia proprio così, una intelligente sa usare anche al meglio le proprie potenzialità, non è detto che per fare certi mestieri devi essere stupida, secondo me sono più stupidi quelli che ci vanno, che sborsano quattrini per scopare con una...



sei stupida perchè non capisci che così ti perdi quello che c'è di bello della vita, abbrutendoti in una sottocultura squallida e, poi, nascondendolo, come dice Sbri
anche se sai fare bene la puttana


----------



## viola di mare (23 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ancora
> 
> Solo per il grassetto: l'idea che quell'uomo mi paghi per fare sesso, quindi o io o un'altra non farebbe differenza, dubito che mi farebbe eccitare



ci sarebbe un pò di adrenalina all'inizio, almeno credo, i conti con me stessa li farei dopo, quando diventa routine, quando lo fai meccanicamente solo per i soldi e non perchè ti piace ancora.

non ci riuscirei, sono sempre più convinta...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *sei stupida perchè non capisci che così ti perdi quello che c'è di bello della vita*, abbrutendoti in una sottocultura squallida e, poi, nascondendolo, come dice Sbri
> anche se sai fare bene la puttana


Ma lo capisci o no che è tutto relativo? Quello bello per te può non esserlo per altri o viceversa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ahi ahi ahi...una intelligente si dedicherebbe a qualcosa in cui è previsto l'uso del cervello, non di altre parti del corpo:singleeye:


una persona dimostra di essere intelligente quando riesce a sfruttare a suo favore le occasioni che si presentano. Con una terza media difficilmente ti prendono a contare neutrini.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci o no che è tutto relativo? Quello bello per te può non esserlo per altri o viceversa.


ma questo è ovvio
allora non discutiamo di nulla


----------



## viola di mare (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me lo è stata perchè ha fatto da sola le sue scelte. Chiaramente condizionata dal contesto in cui viveva ma questo vale per tutti. Avrebbe potuto continuare a spaccarsi la schiena su una taglia e cuci respirando fibre, sposarsi un uomo e fare figli, portare avanti una vita che alcuni avrebbero descritto come dignitosa, ma evidentemente non era quello che voleva. Poi per me fino a quando sei tu che scegli e non fai male a nessuno, sei libero e indipendente... hai mantenuto anche la tua dignità.
> Per quanto riguarda riuscire a fare sesso per denaro... io l'ho sempre vista così: le prostitute non fanno male a nessuno, a me infastidisce solamente che non paghino le tasse.
> Quindi è un problema esclusivamente di sensibilità personale.
> E a proposito di riuscire a fare SOLO QUELLO, l'unico uomo che con me ha ammesso di frequentarle abitualmente, mi ha detto cose che mi hanno fatto pensare che QUELLO... non sia così poco a volte.
> ...



infatti credo sul serio che lei sia stata fortunata, ha scelto un percorso di vita e non la via più breve per fare soldi.

la realtà di oggi però è diversa, qui a Roma quando passi su alcune strade e vedi delle donne poco più che bambine, che nemmeno sanno fino in fondo quello che fanno, che devono andare con viscidi, sporchi, esseri spregevoli... beh... non ci posso pensare


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sei stupida perchè non capisci che così ti perdi *quello che c'è di bello della vita*, abbrutendoti in una sottocultura squallida e, poi, nascondendolo, come dice Sbri
> anche se sai fare bene la puttana


guarda che ce n'è tanta di gente che di bello, nella vita, ha avuto pochino. E fanno lavori di cui possono parlare.


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci o no che è tutto relativo? Quello bello per te può non esserlo per altri o viceversa.


certo, ma se un criminale finisce in galera per me non è intelligente
se invece la sfanga sempre, sì
ho messo il criminale perchè appunto tutto è relativo


----------



## viola di mare (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sei stupida perchè non capisci che così ti perdi quello che c'è di bello della vita, abbrutendoti in una sottocultura squallida e, poi, nascondendolo, come dice Sbri
> anche se sai fare bene la puttana


si per questo lo sei, la conoscente di Sbri però ha scelto di farlo scientemente, non gli è stato imposto.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma questo è ovvio
> allora non discutiamo di nulla


E non è ovvio manco per nulla, evidentemente. Se vogliamo discutere, almeno che abbia senso farlo, che si abbiano argomenti. Ma dire "eh, si perdono il bello della vita e quindi sono stupide", tanto per dire, è talmente idiota come concetto in sè che ti fa davvero passare la voglia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> grazie :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sì, concordo che non nella maggior parte dei casi non può essere considerato un lavoro, ma contemplo la possibilità che certuni individui, magari per intervalli limitati della loro vita, riescano a renderlo tale senza gli strascichi psico-patologici che sembrano emergere ogni volta che se ne parla

che poi, noto essere proprio le donne in generale le prime ad aborrire l'idea, salvo poi sfruttare mentalmente il sesso come merce di scambio in molte occasioni (almeno nei discorsi)


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *certo, ma se un criminale finisce in galera per me non è intelligente
> *se invece la sfanga sempre, sì
> ho messo il criminale perchè appunto tutto è relativo


Porca puttana.


----------



## viola di mare (23 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, concordo che non nella maggior parte dei casi non può essere considerato un lavoro, ma contemplo la possibilità che certuni individui, magari per intervalli limitati della loro vita, riescano a renderlo tale senza gli strascichi psico-patologici che sembrano emergere ogni volta che se ne parla
> 
> che poi, noto essere proprio le donne in generale le prime ad aborrire l'idea, salvo poi sfruttare mentalmente il sesso come merce di scambio in molte occasioni (almeno nei discorsi)


quoto, hai ragione... in alcuni e nemmeno tanto rari casi il saldo non è in denaro.


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana.



se sono in 2 o più, possono finire in galera pure loro, ad es.


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che ce n'è tanta di gente che di bello, nella vita, ha avuto pochino. E fanno lavori di cui possono parlare.



ma allora ignoriamo bellamente che per fare la puttana si è per forza immersi in un ambiente squallido 
e non perchè si è sfortunati


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> se sono in 2 o più, possono finire in galera pure loro, ad es.


I Bassotti, tipo. Vabbè. Però mi sei simpatica. Dai oh, io t'immagino mentre dici ste cose con l'aria svampita e gli occhioni.


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, concordo che non nella maggior parte dei casi non può essere considerato un lavoro, ma contemplo la possibilità che certuni individui, magari per intervalli limitati della loro vita, riescano a renderlo tale senza gli strascichi psico-patologici che sembrano emergere ogni volta che se ne parla
> 
> che poi,* noto essere proprio le donne in generale le prime ad aborrire l'idea, salvo poi sfruttare mentalmente il sesso come merce di scambio in molte occasioni (almeno nei discorsi)*


non è così, per me
io ad es. ho abbastanza pelo sullo stomaco per fare altro, ma non certo la puttana o qualcosa che abbia a che fare con scambi di natura sessuale


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, concordo che non nella maggior parte dei casi non può essere considerato un lavoro, ma contemplo la possibilità che certuni individui, magari per intervalli limitati della loro vita, riescano a renderlo tale senza gli strascichi psico-patologici che sembrano emergere ogni volta che se ne parla
> 
> che poi, noto essere proprio le donne in generale le prime ad aborrire l'idea, salvo poi sfruttare *mentalmente il sesso come merce di scambio in molte occasioni *(almeno nei discorsi)



Questo è ancora peggio per come la vedo io


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I Bassotti, tipo. Vabbè. Però mi sei simpatica. Dai oh, io t'immagino mentre dici ste cose con l'aria svampita e gli occhioni.



non parlavo dei criminali bassotti, ma dell'esercizio della prostituzione che può anche essere reato quando diventa induzione o sfruttamento
che poi uno si immagina sempre i bassotti e mai la criminalità dei colletti bianchi, pensa un po'!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma allora ignoriamo bellamente che per fare la puttana si è per forza immersi *in un ambiente squallido
> *e non perchè si è sfortunati


ne ho visti altri. E non lo dico per fare battute. Ho visto dei luoghi di lavoro(legali) che per pericolosità, condizioni ambientali e lavorative, trattamento dei dipendenti, livello di rispetto ecc.. erano degli INFERNI. Tutti cretini quelli che ci lavorano?
Solo perchè non ti devi vergognare di dire che lavori in un magazzino, non è che il fatto che il cesso non sia stato pulito negli ultimi 30 anni, ci siano dei topi ai quali devi dare la precedenza quando li incroci e il responsabile ti insulti e ti urli dietro per ogni minima cosa vengano trasformati dalla fata turchina.
Io, nel posto sopra descritto, ho lavorato da esterna per un mese, ricca e ridente città del nord, proprietario con Ferrari annesso. Poi il soppalco sul quale lavoravo ha ceduto. Un sabato. Su quel soppalco il venerdì eravamo in 7. Avevano cambiato il condizionatore... il peso di quello nuovo era eccessivo. 
Non tutti fanno il lavoro dei loro sogni.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non parlavo dei criminali bassotti, ma dell'esercizio della prostituzione che può anche essere reato quando diventa induzione o sfruttamento
> che poi uno si immagina sempre i bassotti e mai la criminalità dei colletti bianchi, pensa un po'!



Sì sì.


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ne ho visti altri. E non lo dico per fare battute. Ho visto dei luoghi di lavoro(legali) che per pericolosità, condizioni ambientali e lavorative, trattamento dei dipendenti, livello di rispetto ecc.. erano degli INFERNI. Tutti cretini quelli che ci lavorano?
> Solo perchè non ti devi vergognare di dire che lavori in un magazzino, non è che il fatto che il cesso non sia stato pulito negli ultimi 30 anni, ci siano dei topi ai quali devi dare la precedenza quando li incroci e il responsabile ti insulti e ti urli dietro per ogni minima cosa vengano trasformati dalla fata turchina.
> Io, nel posto sopra descritto, ho lavorato da esterna per un mese, ricca e ridente città del nord, proprietario con Ferrari annesso. Poi il soppalco sul quale lavoravo ha ceduto. Un sabato. Su quel soppalco il venerdì eravamo in 7. Avevano cambiato il condizionatore... il peso di quello nuovo era eccessivo.
> Non tutti fanno il lavoro dei loro sogni.



ho capito, Sbri, lo so bene
ma poi i lavoratori vanno a casa e vivono la loro vita
vuoi farmi credere che a fare la puttana sia lo stesso? è un lavoro da sottocultura, che ti condiziona la vita in toto, fidanzato, figli, famiglia...come si fa a dire di no?? sinceramente non capisco


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì sì.



non ti affaticare che sennò sudi:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho capito, Sbri, lo so bene
> ma poi i lavoratori vanno a casa e vivono la loro vita
> vuoi farmi credere che a fare la puttana sia lo stesso? *è un lavoro da sottocultura*, che ti condiziona la vita in toto, fidanzato, figli, famiglia...come si fa a dire di no?? sinceramente non capisco


Ma basta oh. Ma quale sottocultura della minchia? C'è gente che fa quel mestiere che ti si mette in tasca, capito? Letteralmente. Quale sottocultura? Si tratta di SCELTE. C'è chi vuole la famiglia, fidanzato, figli, chi no, non gliene frega una mazza, ma non è che siccome ha altre priorità o fa altre scelte è STUPIDO, sei TU che non capisci. Porca puttana Free.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho capito, Sbri, lo so bene
> ma poi i lavoratori vanno a casa e vivono la loro vita
> vuoi farmi credere che a fare la puttana sia lo stesso? è un lavoro da sottocultura, che ti condiziona la vita in toto, fidanzato, figli, famiglia...come si fa a dire di no?? sinceramente non capisco


guarda che anche loro vivono la loro vita. Hanno anche figli. Non è che sono reperibili h24. Probabilmente rinunciano ad avere la casetta dei sogni con il maritino che arriva alla sera con il mazzo di fiori e i biglietti del teatro e chiede loro com'è andata la giornata, non dimenticando di fare i complimenti per la nuova acconciatura(ma esistono?), ma hanno amici, una famiglia... che a volte accetta, a volte no, vanno al cinema, leggono libri, organizzano cene.
Non vivono in antri bui dentro a un ghetto, non più.
Ci sono un sacco di studentesse prostitute qui, ad esempio. Si mantengono così mentre studiano... e a casa non sanno nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho capito, Sbri, lo so bene
> ma poi i lavoratori vanno a casa e vivono la loro vita
> vuoi farmi credere che a fare la puttana sia lo stesso? *è un lavoro da sottocultura, *che ti condiziona la vita in toto, fidanzato, figli, famiglia...come si fa a dire di no?? sinceramente non capisco


Su questo non sono d'accordo
Ci sono laureate e donne che sono più colte di me (non che ci voglia molto) e fanno per scelta quel mestiere


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

io dico che è lo stesso ... per coloro che lo fanno per libera scelta ... 

almeno, così mi sembra che sia per una mia conoscente. 
a me sembra molto più equilibrata, sana di mente ecc. 
che la maggior parte della gente. 

sta bene ... 
affinché lo può e vuole fare ... che lo faccia ... 

non definisce, di come è una persona ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una persona dimostra di essere intelligente quando riesce a sfruttare a suo favore le occasioni che si presentano. Con una terza media difficilmente ti prendono a contare neutrini.


preferisco la manualità delle donne che come lei lavoravano nel maglificio.
quell'intelligenza assomiglia di più alla furbizia con scorciatoie annesse.


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo non sono d'accordo
> Ci sono laureate e donne che sono più colte di me (non che ci voglia molto) e fanno per scelta quel mestiere



la sottocultura non ha nulla a che fare con gli studi (anche se è vero che gli studi aprono la mente, secondo me, il che dovrebbe far capire molte cose)
è semplicemente una sacca di convinzioni e modi di vivere che si discosta, per alcuni versi, dalla socialità in generale


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma basta oh. Ma quale sottocultura della minchia? C'è gente che fa quel mestiere che ti si mette in tasca, capito? Letteralmente. Quale sottocultura? Si tratta di SCELTE. C'è chi vuole la famiglia, fidanzato, figli, chi no, non gliene frega una mazza, ma non è che siccome ha altre priorità o fa altre scelte *è STUPIDO, sei TU che non capisc*i. Porca puttana Free.


può essere.


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma basta oh. Ma quale sottocultura della minchia? C'è gente che fa quel mestiere che ti si mette in tasca, capito? Letteralmente. Quale sottocultura? Si tratta di SCELTE. C'è chi vuole la famiglia, fidanzato, figli, chi no, non gliene frega una mazza, ma non è che siccome ha altre priorità o fa altre scelte è STUPIDO, sei TU che non capisci. Porca puttana Free.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che anche loro vivono la loro vita. Hanno anche figli. Non è che sono reperibili h24. Probabilmente rinunciano ad avere la casetta dei sogni con il maritino che arriva alla sera con il mazzo di fiori e i biglietti del teatro e chiede loro com'è andata la giornata, non dimenticando di fare i complimenti per la nuova acconciatura(ma esistono?), ma hanno amici, una famiglia... che a volte accetta, a volte no, vanno al cinema, leggono libri, organizzano cene.
> Non vivono in antri bui dentro a un ghetto, non più.
> Ci sono un sacco di studentesse prostitute qui, ad esempio. Si mantengono così mentre studiano... e a casa non sanno nulla.



:sbatti:

ok è un lavoro come gli altri
perchè non lo fate o consigliate a amici e parenti?


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il rispetto che ha per la donna in quanto tale è un'utopia per almeno il 95% del genere maschile


sì.
la storia della carbonara vale come le ginocchiere della diesel per il sesso orale di lothar:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che anche loro vivono la loro vita. Hanno anche figli. Non è che sono reperibili h24. Probabilmente rinunciano ad avere la casetta dei sogni con il maritino che arriva alla sera con il mazzo di fiori e i biglietti del teatro e chiede loro com'è andata la giornata, non dimenticando di fare i complimenti per la nuova acconciatura(ma esistono?), ma hanno amici, una famiglia... che a volte accetta, a volte no, vanno al cinema, leggono libri, organizzano cene.
> Non vivono in antri bui dentro a un ghetto, non più.
> Ci sono un sacco di studentesse prostitute qui, ad esempio. Si mantengono così mentre studiano... e a casa non sanno nulla.


C'è' da fare solo un distinguo : un conto  e' parlare per se stessi come fanno  Free o Farfalla uno è portare esempi che riguardano la vita di altri, personalmente non riuscirei mai ad andare a letto con uno per soldi o favori, uno deve piacerimie tanto e deve esserci una complicità ed un sentimento che direi può essere escluso nel lavoro secco-secco di prostituta o escort  o altro. le scelte di queste donne a me vanno benissimo l'unico augurio che posso fare è che alla fine della fiera siano state scelte consapevoli e soddisfacenti sotto tutti i punti di vista anche etici, ritengo che il racconto di Sbri abbia fatto emergere un tipo  di prostituta più consapevole ed autonoma poi che sia così soddisfatta che abbia in passato fatto quel mestiere non so toccherebbe incontrarla e vedere se alla domanda : che lavoro hai svolto? Ci infila anche la risposta : prostituta. ma a onor del vero mi è capitato solo una volta di incontrare una donna che ha ammesso candidamente di aver fatto tale mestiere candidamente  e senza  mostrare nessun tipo di vergogna o dubbio  :mrgreen: Ne sono quasi rimasta affascinata, una così libera mentalmente  e' difficile da trovare


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

ma ... si potrebbe anche dire ... 
che la società è composta da subculture allora ... 

ogni suo cerchio è un gruppo a sé ... 

io, questa società, in un senso di un insieme non lo vedo ...

sienne


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma ... si potrebbe anche dire ...
> che la società è composta da subculture allora ...
> ...



guarda che le sottoculture sono oggetto di studio
tipo in criminologia, per es.


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'è' da fare solo un distinguo : un conto  e' parlare per se stessi come fanno  Free o Farfalla uno è portare esempi che riguardano la vita di altri, personalmente non riuscirei mai ad andare a letto con uno per soldi o favori, uno deve piacerimie tanto e deve esserci una complicità ed un sentimento che direi può essere escluso nel lavoro secco-secco di prostituta o escort  o altro. le scelte di queste donne a me vanno benissimo l'unico augurio che posso fare è che alla fine della fiera siano state scelte consapevoli e soddisfacenti sotto tutti i punti di vista anche etici, ritengo che il racconto di Sbri abbia fatto emergere un tipo  di prostituta più consapevole ed autonoma poi che sia così soddisfatta che abbia in passato fatto quel mestiere non so toccherebbe incontrarla e vedere se alla domanda : che lavoro hai svolto? Ci infila anche la risposta : prostituta. ma a onor del vero mi è capitato solo una volta di incontrare una donna che ha ammesso candidamente di aver fatto tale mestiere candidamente  e senza  mostrare nessun tipo di vergogna o dubbio  :mrgreen: Ne sono quasi rimasta affascinata, una così libera mentalmente  e' difficile da trovare



Ciao Fiammetta,

ci credo bene, con lo stigma che c'è in molte teste,
non è facile dire che si lavora come prostitute. 

Ricevono subito un timbro. Vengono viste differentemente. 

Bello, quando qualcuno, come anche la mia conoscente,
lo sa dire senza problemi ... o vergogna. 
Ma richiede una forte personalità!

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.
> la storia della carbonara vale come le *ginocchiere della diesel per il sesso orale *di lothar:singleeye:


Cioè? Esistono?


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

non devo giudicare una donna perché fa la escort però ritengo lecito pensare che , per me, è sprecata se ha capacità intellettuali o artigianali di vario tipo.
e il fatto che guadagni molti soldi in poco tempo in maniera furba non ne fa una persona capace.
con le scorciatoie molti di noi potrebbero guadagnare molto di più: non pagando una lira di tasse, ad esempio.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè? Esistono?


SI.  Le ho viste. La confezione è interessante:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda che le sottoculture sono oggetto di studio
> tipo in criminologia, per es.


Ciao,

Stiamo parlando di ... "Subkultur" ... di gruppi che si distinguono ... 
dalla cultura "officiale" ... 

a me sembra ... che molti si vogliono distinguere ...

solo questo. certo, forte ... anche eccessivo se vuoi ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è così, per me
> io ad es. ho abbastanza pelo sullo stomaco per fare altro, ma non certo la puttana o qualcosa che abbia a che fare con scambi di natura sessuale


È questo discorso che non capisco.
Faresti lo squalo col culo degli altri  (interpreto così l'espressione pelo sullo stomaco) ma non ti faresti pagare una prestazione.
Ok, si tratta di opinioni, di gusti e di convinzioni: ma se io sono brava a fare un pompino e se uno è disposto a pagare per farselo fare da me, io non mi vergognerei affatto e nemmeno mi intristirei a offrire una prestazione in cui sono brava, in cambio di danaro contante. 
Che poi  molte ragazzette possano vedere in uno scambio del genere una scorciatoia e farsi delle idee distorte sulla vita e sul modo di gestire i rapporti, sono altrettanto d'accordo. 
Ma il mio ragionamento è da donna di quarant'anni.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *non devo giudicare una donna perché fa la escort però ritengo lecito pensare che , per me, è sprecata se ha capacità intellettuali o artigianali di vario tipo.
> *e il fatto che guadagni molti soldi in poco tempo in maniera furba non ne fa una persona capace.
> con le scorciatoie molti di noi potrebbero guadagnare molto di più: non pagando una lira di tasse, ad esempio.


D'accordo.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta,
> 
> ci credo bene, con lo stigma che c'è in molte teste,
> non è facile dire che si lavora come prostitute.
> ...


È soprattutto che sia stata una scelta vera non una costrizione.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

e credo che  chi veramente ama il sesso e di questo gode con gioia...non penso possa farne un lavoro e che chiunque vada bene per lei.
che donna è quella che uno vale l'altro?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè? Esistono?



Ginocchiere griffate per specializzarsi in sesso orale. Si chiamano *Blowjob kneepads *e nascono per soddisfare il partner senza subire fastidiosi dolori alle ginocchia. L'idea è di *Diesel*, la multinazionale dell'abbigliamento casual di Breganze in provincia di Vicenza fondata nel 1978 da Renzo Rosso. Peccato che (per ora) sono in commercio soltanto in India. Diesel, infatti, ha deciso di produrre l'originale prodotto solo per il mercato del Paese dove è nato il Kama Sutra e di offrirle esclusivamente come gadget per i clienti che spendono nei negozi del brand almeno 150 dollari. Un'iniziativa di marketing che in europa avrebbe già scatenato mille polemiche. E se il gadget non bastasse a stupire, il brand vicentino ha ideato una scatola piuttosto esplicita: le ginocchiere sono infatti contenute in un imballaggio in cui compare la stampa molto allusiva di una donna a bocca aperta...


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ginocchiere griffate per specializzarsi in sesso orale. Si chiamano *Blowjob kneepads *e nascono per soddisfare il partner senza subire fastidiosi dolori alle ginocchia. L'idea è di *Diesel*, la multinazionale dell'abbigliamento casual di Breganze in provincia di Vicenza fondata nel 1978 da Renzo Rosso. Peccato che (per ora) sono in commercio soltanto in India. Diesel, infatti, ha deciso di produrre l'originale prodotto solo per il mercato del Paese dove è nato il Kama Sutra e di offrirle esclusivamente come gadget per i clienti che spendono nei negozi del brand almeno 150 dollari. Un'iniziativa di marketing che in europa avrebbe già scatenato mille polemiche. E se il gadget non bastasse a stupire, il brand vicentino ha ideato una scatola piuttosto esplicita: le ginocchiere sono infatti contenute in un imballaggio in cui compare la stampa molto allusiva di una donna a bocca aperta...


:rotfl::sbatti:


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e credo che  chi veramente ama il sesso e di questo gode con gioia...non penso possa farne un lavoro e che chiunque vada bene per lei.
> che donna è quella che uno vale l'altro?


Ciao,

credo, che il sentire di un essere umano riesce ad essere molto differente tra se. 
molte cose che faccio ... altri non capiscono. 
molte cose che fanno altri ... io non capisco. 

credo, che basta sapere, che non siamo uguali ... 

a te piace il pesce? ... io l'adoro ... 

sienne


----------



## gas (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e credo che chi veramente ama il sesso e di questo gode con gioia...non penso possa farne un lavoro e che chiunque vada bene per lei.
> che donna è quella che uno vale l'altro?


sono pienamente d'accordo
ma che tipo di uomo potrà mai essere quello che va assieme a queste fantomatiche donne?


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo, che il sentire di un essere umano riesce ad essere molto differente tra se.
> molte cose che faccio ... altri non capiscono.
> ...


detto questo possiamo chiudere un tre quarti di thread e lasciarli alle ragnatele


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sono pienamente d'accordo
> ma che tipo di uomo potrà mai essere quello che va assieme a queste fantomatiche donne?


di tanti tipi, suppongo.


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> detto questo possiamo chiudere un tre quarti di thread e lasciarli alle ragnatele



Ciao,

beh ... non è che lo intendevo così radicale!
e ovvio, che prima si cerca di capire e fare ... 
si discute ecc. 

ma certi aspetti, rimangono molto lontani dal proprio modo di essere ...
intendevo ... tipo valutazione ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> detto questo possiamo chiudere un tre quarti di thread e lasciarli alle ragnatele


A sentir quella prostituta di ogni tipo ( classe sociale, cultura, morigerati e non, sconosciuti e non ) poi boh, ho sempre pensato che vi siano dei distinguo da fare anche qui ... Però Ella diceva altro


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A sentir quella prostituta di ogni tipo ( classe sociale, cultura, morigerati e non, sconosciuti e non ) poi boh, ho sempre pensato *che vi siano dei distinguo da fare anche qui .*.. Però Ella diceva altro


sicuro


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È questo discorso che non capisco.
> Faresti lo squalo col culo degli altri  (interpreto così l'espressione pelo sullo stomaco) ma non ti faresti pagare una prestazione.
> Ok, si tratta di opinioni, di gusti e di convinzioni: ma se io sono brava a fare un pompino e se uno è disposto a pagare per farselo fare da me, io non mi vergognerei affatto e nemmeno mi intristirei a offrire una prestazione in cui sono brava, in cambio di danaro contante.
> Che poi  molte ragazzette possano vedere in uno scambio del genere una scorciatoia e farsi delle idee distorte sulla vita e sul modo di gestire i rapporti, sono altrettanto d'accordo.
> Ma il mio ragionamento è da donna di quarant'anni.



per me pelo sullo stomaco vuol dire che quando penso a come risolvere una cosa, guardo le possibili conseguenze e se ritengo che valga la pena non mi fermo davanti al fatto di dover fare cose non proprio corrette
e gli altri li tiro in mezzo solo per rappresaglia, se riesco
non ne vado fiera ma ammetto che, io, a mali estremi...
ma mai mi è venuto in mente pompini o roba del genere!


----------



## Hellseven (23 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sono pienamente d'accordo
> ma che tipo di uomo potrà mai essere quello che va assieme a queste fantomatiche donne?


 Senza alcun riferimento a Gas, devo dire che quando leggo questo tipo di domande in cui colui che le formula sembra voler prendere le distanze dall'oggetto del quesito, mi viene sempre in mente quando a scuola qualcuno ne mollava una, bella puzzolente, e poi all'improvviso si alzava con aria sdegnata e diceva "Che schifo, ma insomma: che è stato a fare questa puzza insopportabile?"


----------



## Leda (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sei stupida perchè non capisci che così ti perdi quello che c'è di bello della vita, abbrutendoti in una sottocultura squallida e, poi, nascondendolo, come dice Sbri
> anche se sai fare bene la puttana




Free che perde il suo celebre aplomb british


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senza alcun riferimento a Gas, devo dire che quando leggo questo tipo di domande in cui colui che le formula sembra voler prendere le distanze dall'oggetto del quesito, mi viene sempre in mente quando a scuola qualcuno ne mollava una, bella puzzolente, e poi all'improvviso si alzava con aria sdegnata e diceva "Che schifo, ma insomma: che è stato a fare questa puzza insopportabile?"


che poi è un po' la classica excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta
forse no:singleeye:


----------



## Hellseven (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma basta oh. Ma quale sottocultura della minchia? C'è gente che fa quel mestiere che ti si mette in tasca, capito? Letteralmente. Quale sottocultura? Si tratta di SCELTE. C'è chi vuole la famiglia, fidanzato, figli, chi no, non gliene frega una mazza, ma non è che siccome ha altre priorità o fa altre scelte è STUPIDO, sei TU che non capisci. Porca puttana Free.


Ti sembrerà impossibile ma questa volta sono con te. Assolutamente.


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Free che perde il suo celebre aplomb british



veramente io sarei un po' tamarra
assieme a Ultimo e Minerva:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi è un po' la classica excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta
> forse no:singleeye:


Tu lo hai detto, donna. (di chi è sta frase? Gesù cristo o altro personaggio biblico? Boh, non ricordo più nulla, l'Alzhaimer sta iniziando ....)


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti sembrerà impossibile ma questa volta sono con te. Assolutamente.



anche tu ti fai bidonare facilmente da una prostituta?


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente io sarei un po' *tamarra*
> assieme a Ultimo e* Minerva*:rotfl:


anatema:racchia:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho capito, Sbri, lo so bene
> ma poi i lavoratori vanno a casa e vivono la loro vita
> vuoi farmi credere che a fare la puttana sia lo stesso? è un lavoro da sottocultura, che ti condiziona la vita in toto, fidanzato, figli, famiglia...come si fa a dire di no?? sinceramente non capisco


Certo Pantera..e'un ''lavoro''da cervello di gallina...perche'sai mica serve molto..basta essere troia,infischiarsene della malattie...quella che ha scritto il tariffario che mi ha dato e ho pubblicato qua',sta attenta...ma leggo annunci schifosi.baciano in bocca,fanno sesso orale  con''ritenuta''...insomma di tutto.
Poi cara mia qua'difendono l'indifendibile..vedi Joey.............


----------



## Hellseven (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche tu ti fai bidonare facilmente da una prostituta?


No. Al contrario. Mai avuto problemi con prostitute, taxisti, parcheggiatori abusivi e avvocati, le categorie più bistrattate del Paese


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> preferisco la manualità delle donne che come lei lavoravano nel maglificio.
> quell'intelligenza assomiglia di più alla furbizia con scorciatoie annesse.


Tu la preferisci... ma hai mai lavorato in un maglificio? Tra le altre cose, adesso hanno chiuso tutti perchè hanno trasferito il lavoro in bangladesh dove non crollano i soppalchi ma gli interi stabili.
Per capirci, io ho fatto diversi tipi di lavoro quando studiavo.
Non ho mai pensato a prostituirmi, sono troppo schizzinosa probabilmente, così ho fatto altre esperienze.
Compreso lavorare nell'agricoltura, nelle serre.
Portando avanti e indietro terra bagnata non ti senti dignitoso, ma stanco e sudato.
Il primo giorno hai imparato tutto quello che serve, gli altri giorni il cervello lo puoi pure lasciare a casa.
E a fine giornata ti fa male tutto ma il peggio è la mattina quando ti alzi... presto perchè si comincia al mattino presto.
E hai la schiena a pezzi.
Non è proprio come fare il contadino: chi lavora in serra è un contadino fighetto.
Ma capisci cosa vuol dire il contadino quando ti dice che la terra è bassa.
Anche le vesciche alle mani non sono male: non sono le vescichette che vengono ad andare in bici o giocare a tennis, sanguinano. 
Però avevo vent'anni e sapevo di fare quel lavoro temporaneamente, SOLO un paio di mesi, in funzione di altri progetti che avevo.
Non avevo davanti una vita di carriola.
Quando hai davanti una vita di carriola... forse certe scorciatoie le guardi con altri occhi.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No. Al contrario. Mai avuto problemi con prostitute, taxisti, parcheggiatori abusivi e avvocati, le categorie più bistrattate del Paese


Ma c'è qualche attinenza tra tutte queste categorie??? Illuminami:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo Pantera..e'un ''lavoro''da cervello di gallina...perche'sai mica serve molto..basta essere troia,infischiarsene della malattie...quella che ha scritto il tariffario che mi ha dato e ho pubblicato qua',sta attenta...ma leggo annunci schifosi.baciano in bocca,fanno sesso orale  con''ritenuta''...insomma di tutto.
> Poi cara mia qua'difendono l'indifendibile..vedi Joey.............


sai Lothar forse sono moralmente meno compromesse e intellettualmente più oneste delle donne sposate che vengono in motel con te. Forse


----------



## Hellseven (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma c'è qualche attinenza tra tutte queste categorie??? Illuminami:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tra le prostitute e gli avvocati molti ti direbbero di si. Avvocati, brutta gente, davvero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tra le prostitute e gli avvocati molti ti direbbero di si. Avvocati, brutta gente, davvero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


Mmmhhhh ne conosco qualcuno ..... Bbbbrrrrrrrr :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu la preferisci... ma hai mai lavorato in un maglificio? Tra le altre cose, adesso hanno chiuso tutti perchè hanno trasferito il lavoro in bangladesh dove non crollano i soppalchi ma gli interi stabili.
> Per capirci, io ho fatto diversi tipi di lavoro quando studiavo.
> Non ho mai pensato a prostituirmi, sono troppo schizzinosa probabilmente, così ho fatto altre esperienze.
> Compreso lavorare nell'agricoltura, nelle serre.
> ...


forse.
non ho mai lavorato in un maglificio, no.però come molte ho avuto i miei problemi a partire da una famiglia "distratta" , diciamo.
di scorciatoie ne avrei potute prendere parecchie quando facevo l'indossatrice a sedici anni .invece studiavo e andavo a fare anche la cameriera con le vesciche ai piedi (che poi dovevo fare l'elegantona sui tacchi)
sono così scema che non volevo fare neppure la bella statuina alle feste perché mi pareva già di prostituirmi.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> sai Lothar forse sono moralmente meno compromesse e intellettualmente più oneste delle donne sposate che vengono in motel con te. Forse


si adesso diciamo che anche gli zingari e gli spacciatori sono brave persone....

ehm ehm ...non e'che tu e Joey avete qualche scheletro nell'armadio???perche'difendere le puttane....:smile:


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo Pantera..e'un ''lavoro''da cervello di gallina...perche'sai mica serve molto..basta essere troia,infischiarsene della malattie...quella che ha scritto il tariffario che mi ha dato e ho pubblicato qua',sta attenta...ma leggo annunci schifosi.baciano in bocca,fanno sesso orale  con''ritenuta''...insomma di tutto.
> Poi cara mia* qua'difendono l'indifendibile.*.vedi Joey.............



in nome della Libera Scelta
che appunto vuol dire che si potrebbe scegliere di fare altro
usando il cervello


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tra le prostitute e gli avvocati molti ti direbbero di si. Avvocati, brutta gente, davvero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


saranno brutta gente...ma sono distinti,di classe,volponi.e di alto livello socio culturale..in genere...mi apre paragone insensato amico


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si adesso diciamo che anche gli zingari e gli spacciatori sono brave persone....
> 
> ehm ehm ...non e'che tu e Joey avete qualche scheletro nell'armadio???perche'difendere le puttane....:smile:


Ma che avatar hai?  Sembri una panteronA  sugli spacciatori concordo, sugli zingari faccio dei distinguo e parlo  per esperienza personalissima


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che avatar hai?  Sembri una panteronA  sugli spacciatori concordo, sugli zingari faccio dei distinguo e parlo  per esperienza personalissima


buoni quelli...sarebbero da  rimpatriare a forza  in Romania..e il primo che torna palla in fronte


----------



## Hellseven (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si adesso diciamo che anche gli zingari e gli spacciatori sono brave persone....
> 
> ehm ehm ...non e'che tu e Joey avete qualche scheletro nell'armadio???perche'difendere le puttane....:smile:


Sei serio? Metti prostitute e zingari sullo stesso piano degli spacciatori? Per te sono uguali? Se non provare avversione - o difendere come dici tu - per le "puttane" significa avere scheletri nell'armadio, allora si ho un intero salone di esposizione di armadi di Ikea pieno zeppo di scheletri, Lothar. E  sono anche ricchione perché difendo anche i gay. E sono pure un drogato di merda perché non ucciderei i tossici. Un vero Komunista di merda, sono un vero radical chic della peggior specie. Sorry amico :smile:


----------



## Leda (23 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei serio? Metti prostitute e zingari sullo stesso piano degli spacciatori? Per te sono uguali? Se non provare avversione - o difendere come dici tu - per le "puttane" significa avere scheletri nell'armadio, allora si ho un intero salone di esposizione di armadi di Ikea pieno zeppo di scheletri, Lothar. Ed sono anche ricchione perché difendo anche i gay. E sono pure un drogato di merda perché non uccidere i tossici. Un vero Komunista di merda, sono un vero radical chic della peggior specie. Sorry amico :smile:


Sei proprio una brutta persona, L7. E' da tempo che volevo dirtelo.

































:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei serio? Metti prostitute e zingari sullo stesso piano degli spacciatori? Per te sono uguali? Se non provare avversione - o difendere come dici tu - per le "puttane" significa avere scheletri nell'armadio, allora si ho un intero salone di esposizione di armadi di Ikea pieno zeppo di scheletri, Lothar. E sono anche ricchione perché difendo anche i gay. E sono pure un drogato di merda perché non ucciderei i tossici. Un vero Komunista di merda, sono un vero radical chic della peggior specie. Sorry amico :smile:


Minchia che gente che c'è su 'sto forum ultimamente.  Scappo al super :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu la preferisci... ma hai mai lavorato in un maglificio? Tra le altre cose, adesso hanno chiuso tutti perchè hanno trasferito il lavoro in bangladesh dove non crollano i soppalchi ma gli interi stabili.
> Per capirci, io ho fatto diversi tipi di lavoro quando studiavo.
> Non ho mai pensato a prostituirmi, sono troppo schizzinosa probabilmente, così ho fatto altre esperienze.
> Compreso lavorare nell'agricoltura, nelle serre.
> ...



quoto


----------



## Leda (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia che gente che c'è su 'sto forum ultimamente.  *Scappo al super *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl:




:risata::risata:


EDIT
A quando un aggiornamento sul blog? Mi mancano le avventure di BadGirl


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo Pantera..e'un ''lavoro''da cervello di gallina...perche'sai mica serve molto..basta essere troia,infischiarsene della malattie...quella che ha scritto il tariffario che mi ha dato e ho pubblicato qua',sta attenta...ma leggo annunci schifosi.baciano in bocca,fanno sesso orale  con''ritenuta''...insomma di tutto.
> Poi cara mia qua'difendono l'indifendibile..vedi Joey.............



che diavolo è il sesso orale con ritenuta?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buoni quelli...sarebbero da  rimpatriare a forza  in Romania..e il primo che torna palla in fronte


Ssshhhh buono :smile: ma mica son tutti della Romania, te mi sa che fai un po' di confusione, e sai che la loro origine è l'India? te confondi i ROM con i rumeni :smile: molti di loro vivono in Romania vero ma molti vivono e sono nati in altri paesi tra cui l'Italia circa 8 milioni e mezzo vivono nel resto d'Europa ed in Romania non vi sono mai stati :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che diavolo è il sesso orale con ritenuta?


purtroppo non è quella d'acconto, Tebe.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che diavolo è il sesso orale con ritenuta?


ritenuta d'acconto.

oppsssss


----------



## Leda (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che diavolo è il sesso orale con ritenuta?


L'ingoio?

Forse Lothar è troppo distinto per scriverlo così


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che diavolo è il sesso orale con ritenuta?



ritenuta d'acconto, no?
al micione fa schifo l'iva


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei serio? Metti prostitute e zingari sullo stesso piano degli spacciatori? Per te sono uguali? Se non provare avversione - o difendere come dici tu - per le "puttane" significa avere scheletri nell'armadio, allora si ho un intero salone di esposizione di armadi di Ikea pieno zeppo di scheletri, Lothar. E  sono anche ricchione perché difendo anche i gay. E sono pure un drogato di merda perché non ucciderei i tossici. Un vero Komunista di merda, sono un vero radical chic della peggior specie. Sorry amico :smile:


:smile:


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

madonna che coretto!:rotfl:
di maestre


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> L'ingoio?
> 
> Forse Lothar è troppo distinto per scriverlo così


o pioggia dorata?

mah


----------



## Hellseven (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che diavolo è il sesso orale con ritenuta?


E' la ritenuta d'acconto che il cliente versa sulla prestazione di sesso orale della prostituta a fronte di presentazione di regolare fattura. :rotfl::up: E' una singolare proposta del PDL che in quanto a escort e servizi relativi, detiene una competenza che definire accademica è poco


----------



## Hellseven (23 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> o pioggia dorata?
> 
> mah


La sai lunga tu eh Tebe :up:?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> L'ingoio?
> 
> Forse Lothar è troppo distinto per scriverlo così



bingo.........:up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo Pantera..e'un ''lavoro''da cervello di gallina...perche'sai mica serve molto..basta essere troia,infischiarsene della malattie...quella che ha scritto il tariffario che mi ha dato e ho pubblicato qua',sta attenta...ma leggo annunci schifosi.baciano in bocca,fanno sesso orale  con''ritenuta''...insomma di tutto.
> Poi cara mia qua'difendono l'indifendibile..vedi Joey.............


Mi gira la testa.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu la preferisci... ma hai mai lavorato in un maglificio? Tra le altre cose, adesso hanno chiuso tutti perchè hanno trasferito il lavoro in bangladesh dove non crollano i soppalchi ma gli interi stabili.
> Per capirci, io ho fatto diversi tipi di lavoro quando studiavo.
> Non ho mai pensato a prostituirmi, sono troppo schizzinosa probabilmente, così ho fatto altre esperienze.
> Compreso lavorare nell'agricoltura, nelle serre.
> ...


poi, scusa, sbrisciolata...carriola che ?
tutto un discorso di fatica e vesciche quando parliamo di escort che guadagnano quello che una donna "onesta" al pari possibilità fisiche e cerebrali non  prenderà mai in una vita intera.e
qui non si tratta del caso umano che deve mantenere il figlio malato etc


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bingo.........:up::up::up:


Ma pensa tu come accidenti stai messo, Micio. Quale pollice alto, mamma mamma.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La sai lunga tu eh Tebe :up:?


Sei un amante del genere?


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2013)

sentenza di cassazione + interessanti commenti delle ignote al fisco
...per libera scelta, ovviamente:singleeye:

http://www.milanotoday.it/cronaca/tassare-prostituzione-cecchetti-commento.html


----------



## Hellseven (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un amante del genere?


mai provato, lo confesso. :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma pensa tu come accidenti stai messo, Micio. Quale pollice alto, mamma mamma.


???????sai che stavolta non capisco..oppure forse sei tu che ti fai troppi viaggi mentali(in senso buono eh...)...te ne devi fare una ragione.O forse dovrei scrivere che sono un pezzente maraglio,sottoculturato...per farti piacere??


----------



## Leda (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma pensa tu come accidenti stai messo, Micio. Quale pollice alto, mamma mamma.


E mi ha anche regalato uno smeraldo, eh! Lothar è proprio un signore!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E mi ha anche regalato uno smeraldo, eh! Lothar è proprio un signore!


Cara leda non fare l'asina.....:mrgreen:
Ma io sono cosi realmente,non capisco tutte ste meraviglie.........


----------



## Leda (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara leda non fare l'asina.....:mrgreen:
> Ma io sono cosi realmente,non capisco tutte ste meraviglie.........



:donkey:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ???????sai che stavolta non capisco..oppure forse sei tu che ti fai troppi viaggi mentali(in senso buono eh...)...te ne devi fare una ragione.O forse dovrei scrivere che sono un pezzente maraglio,sottoculturato...per farti piacere??


Per farmi piacere devi rimanere così come sei e non cambiare MAI.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per farmi piacere devi rimanere così come sei e non cambiare MAI.


però il micione bigotto non si può sentire.... e parlo per categoria di appartenenza


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> però il micione bigotto non si può sentire.... e parlo per categoria di appartenenza


COme osi parlare così?
Lui è l'incommensurabile....
E se tu guardassi l'occhio del diavolo di Bergmann troveresti la sua impersonificazione...
Tra le comparse del film c'è un gatto nero...

Se quello non è Lothar! 


Anni fa comunque avevo messo via dei risparmi per spassarmela con queste dee del sesso...

Poi, per dirla, alla Sereni, la vita girò altrove...e non mi occupai più di queste faccende...
Se non dicendomi
che l'economia 
non si basa mai su dei valori assoluti

ma sulla legge della domanda e dell'offerta.

Tutto lì.
Ed è importante 
anche sapersi vendere
al miglior offerente.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> però il micione bigotto non si può sentire.... e parlo per categoria di appartenenza


[video=youtube;iUfA5w3WvUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUfA5w3WvUQ[/video]

Se tu vai al minuto 31 del video lei che si deve sposare fra giorni bacia sto uomo.
E dice a lui sei il numero 37...
E compare Lothar 
Non lo vedi lì con questi occhi...guarda muove la coda...come per dire...
" Sei troia!"....ma non può perchè è un gatto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm nel senso che io so quel che lui non sa'....capito??come se tu mi presentassi Mattia...
> 
> c'era pure mia moglie...be'non si e'messo a raccontare che ,per lavoro,ha aperto armadio a casa di un amico trovando dentro l'amante della moglie.nudo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...poveretto se sapesse cosa combina la sua di moglie...e'cliente fissa del maxim da anni....





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E' capitato anche a me. Lei era convinta di avere un marito innocente mentre lui mi raccontava tutte le sue avventure e qualche volta ho pure conosciuto le sue amanti. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Poveraccia...


Queste risate spiegano tante cose, di voi.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste risate spiegano tante cose, di voi.


Ossia quali?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me lo è stata perchè ha fatto da sola le sue scelte. Chiaramente condizionata dal contesto in cui viveva ma questo vale per tutti. Avrebbe potuto continuare a spaccarsi la schiena su una taglia e cuci respirando fibre, sposarsi un uomo e fare figli, portare avanti una vita che alcuni avrebbero descritto come dignitosa, ma evidentemente non era quello che voleva. Poi per me fino a quando sei tu che scegli e non fai male a nessuno, sei libero e indipendente... hai mantenuto anche la tua dignità.
> Per quanto riguarda riuscire a fare sesso per denaro... io l'ho sempre vista così: le prostitute non fanno male a nessuno, a me infastidisce solamente che non paghino le tasse.
> Quindi è un problema esclusivamente di sensibilità personale.
> E a proposito di riuscire a fare SOLO QUELLO, l'unico uomo che con me ha ammesso di frequentarle abitualmente, mi ha detto cose che mi hanno fatto pensare che QUELLO... non sia così poco a volte.
> ...


Questa volta mi hai sconcertata (meno male, essere sempre completamente d'accordo con qualcuno è inquietante). Hai raccontato di una che a 14 o 15 anni è diventata, costretta, l'amante del padrone 50 e dopo ha deciso di esercitare "liberamente" la prostituzione. Quel fatto iniziale lo consideri irrilevante e la immagini davvero così libera nella sua scelta?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa volta mi hai sconcertata (meno male, essere sempre completamente d'accordo con qualcuno è inquietante). Hai raccontato di una che a 14 o 15 anni è diventata, costretta, l'amante del padrone 50 e dopo ha deciso di esercitare "liberamente" la prostituzione. Quel fatto iniziale lo consideri irrilevante e la immagini davvero così libera nella sua scelta?


Beh sai io quella volta ho scelto di nascere con la camicia...
E mi dispiace per gli altri eh?

Che hanno dovuto scegliere tutto quello che io ho scartato...

A me la storia di Sbri ha stretto il cuore...
Perchè sta signora ai miei occhi è stata bravissima!

Anche per far la prostituta...ci vogliono determinati doti.

Non è da tutte...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> ok è un lavoro come gli altri
> perchè non lo fate o consigliate a amici e parenti?


Forse ti dispiacerà ma sono d'accorto con te su tutto. Sembra che se si guadagna molto o solo più che fare l'operaia prostituirsi non sia una cosa tristissima e che nessuno augurerebbe a chi vuol bene (fatto eccetto per i genitori di alcune delle frequentatrici delle "cene eleganti" e qualche altro).


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> sai Lothar forse sono moralmente meno compromesse e intellettualmente più oneste delle donne sposate che vengono in motel con te. Forse


Questo è possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si adesso diciamo che anche gli zingari e gli spacciatori sono brave persone....
> 
> ehm ehm ...non e'che tu e Joey avete qualche scheletro nell'armadio???perche'difendere le puttane....:smile:


Cosa c'entrano gli zingari?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buoni quelli...sarebbero da  rimpatriare a forza  in Romania..e il primo che torna palla in fronte


Con quale levità parli di omicidio aggravato da motivi razzisti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei serio? Metti prostitute e zingari sullo stesso piano degli spacciatori? Per te sono uguali? Se non provare avversione - o difendere come dici tu - per le "puttane" significa avere scheletri nell'armadio, allora si ho un intero salone di esposizione di armadi di Ikea pieno zeppo di scheletri, Lothar. E  sono anche ricchione perché difendo anche i gay. E sono pure un drogato di merda perché non ucciderei i tossici. Un vero Komunista di merda, sono un vero radical chic della peggior specie. Sorry amico :smile:


Io son pure "peggio" di te.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> mai provato, lo confesso. :smile:



boccaccia mia statte zitta:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io son pure "peggio" di te.


adesso vado a cercare apposta una notizia gay così Lui e Lothar si embolizzano


:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.
> la storia della carbonara vale come le ginocchiere della diesel per il sesso orale di lothar:singleeye:


Non parlavo della prostituta, parlavo della DONNA. 
Ma questo tuo intervento è illuminante su quanto tu sia prevenuta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2013)

*Minerva*

E siccome non conosci tubarao non permetterti mai più.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa volta mi hai sconcertata (meno male, essere sempre completamente d'accordo con qualcuno è inquietante). Hai raccontato di una che a 14 o 15 anni è diventata, costretta, l'amante del padrone 50 e dopo ha deciso di esercitare "liberamente" la prostituzione. Quel fatto iniziale lo consideri irrilevante e la immagini davvero così libera nella sua scelta?


No, non è stato irrilevante. Come non lo sono tutte le circostanze che ci indirizzano su una certa strada professionale piuttosto che su un'altra. 
Anche l'aspetto fisico non è irrilevante, e mi piacerebbe sapere ( ad esempio) quante donne bellissime e con le caratteristiche adeguate, avendone la possibilità, scelgono   di non fare le modelle per fare le impiegate o altri lavori che non richiedano la bellezza come caratteristica peculiare.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se io (impersonale) amassi tanto fare sesso mi riterrei fortunatissima ad essere pagata per farlo :smile:


Oddio... Non è così automatico...


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non parlavo della prostituta, parlavo della DONNA.
> Ma questo tuo intervento è illuminante su quanto tu sia prevenuta.


..veramente stavo scherzando, prevenuta di che?


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E siccome non conosci tubarao non permetterti mai più.


 ma figurati.posso scherzare su tutti ma non su di lui?
non conosco nessuno se è per quello.ma hai capito di cosa parlavo? perché mi sembri totalmente fuori strada


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, non è stato irrilevante. Come non lo sono tutte le circostanze che ci indirizzano su una certa strada professionale piuttosto che su un'altra.
> Anche l'aspetto fisico non è irrilevante, e mi piacerebbe sapere ( ad esempio) quante donne bellissime e con le caratteristiche adeguate, avendone la possibilità, scelgono   di non fare le modelle per fare le impiegate o altri lavori che non richiedano la bellezza come caratteristica peculiare.


ma secondo te è normale che essendo molto belle si debba pensare di vendersi??
grazie a l cielo se tu guardi i concorsi di questi ultimi tempi da miss italia a miss mondo le ragazze sono tutte laureate e puntano ad essere altro rispetto a pezzi di carne.
e meno male


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse ti dispiacerà ma sono d'accorto con te su tutto. Sembra che se si guadagna molto o solo più che fare l'operaia prostituirsi non sia una cosa tristissima e che nessuno augurerebbe a chi vuol bene (fatto eccetto per i genitori di alcune delle frequentatrici delle "cene eleganti" e qualche altro).


:smile:

fare la prostituta, per me, è fare qualcosa che alla fine ti rema contro, soldi a parte
se per fare un lavoro io devo decidere se cagare (scusate:singleeye addosso ad uno sconosciuto oppure no, e se sì quanto farmi pagare, per me c'è qualcosa che non va! perchè è questo che succede, non facciamo finta che non sia così!
poi vado a casa con questi pensieri e faccio una vita come tutti gli altri...ma scherziamo??


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Sinceramente, tolte le donne che vengono costrette a farlo, non vedo sta gran brutta cosa nel darla e farsi pagare.
Forse perchè conosco persone che lo fanno per libera scelta sono tutto tranne che stupide, o infelici o tristi o.
E' stata una libera scelta. Come quella di tirare la carriola. O fare l'impiegata. O solo la modella. 
Boh.
Siamo tanti e siamo tutti diversi.
Vabbè, torno ai miei clienti scusate.
Ho una sessione no time che inizia fra mezz'ora e devo ancora tirare fuori la frusta, le manette e gli spilli.


Chi ha visto i miei stivali in pelle nera tacco 45?


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sinceramente, tolte le donne che vengono costrette a farlo, non vedo sta gran brutta cosa nel darla e farsi pagare.
> Forse perchè conosco persone che lo fanno per libera scelta sono tutto tranne che stupide, o infelici o tristi o.
> *E' stata una libera scelta. Come quella di tirare la carriola. O fare l'impiegata. O solo la modella.*
> Boh.
> ...


 è una libera scelta per persone che cercano scorciatoie e strade facili per guadagnare di più  e in fretta, alla faccia di chi lavora veramente


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi, scusa, sbrisciolata...carriola che ?
> tutto un discorso di fatica e vesciche quando* parliamo di escort che guadagnano quello che una donna "onesta" al pari possibilità fisiche e cerebrali non prenderà mai in una vita intera*.e
> qui non si tratta del caso umano che deve mantenere il figlio malato etc


appunto dico. Mica ne sto facendo una questione morale, ma di convenienza. 
Tu parlavi di vita triste... ma io quella donna mica l'ho vista rimpiangere le sue scelte. Neanche vantarsene.
Free parlava di scarsa intelligenza... e io ho forti dubbi.
Ha fatto una scelta, punto.
L'ha fatta coscientemente e NON ho motivo di pensare che abbia avuto una vita infelice.
Desiderava probabilmente fare un certo tipo di vita(viaggi, bei vestiti, bei locali, bei gioielli) e ha raggiunto il suo scopo.
Oddio... sicuramente non ha trovato la cura per una malattia o preso premi accademici.
Manco io a dire il vero.
Quindi non vedo disvalore nella sua vita.
Perchè altrimenti dovrei vedere disvalore nella vita di chi fa recupero crediti mettendo gente in mezzo ad una strada.
O del tabaccaio che tiene in negozio la slot e vende sigarette che fanno male alla salute.
Una certa fatica l'avrà fatta pure lei immagino: ci saranno state le volte in cui si è divertita, ma ci saranno state le volte in cui l'hanno picchiata, rapinata, umiliata, disgustata: sono i rischi del suo mestiere.
Mestiere di cui c'è sempre grande richiesta, diversamente non si spiega il fatto che importiamo lavoratrici di questo settore pure dall'estero.
E sinceramente io, a livello morale, visto che si parla di adulti consenzienti, giudico più pulita una persona che fa questo lavoro dichiaratamente... a una che lo fa dietro al paravento di un altro ruolo.
E ce ne sono... uomini e donne, che si prostituiscono in tanti modi diversi, in ogni settore.
Se per prostituirsi intendiamo vendere noi stessi come fossimo merce senz'anima per assecondare i desideri di altri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa volta mi hai sconcertata (meno male, essere sempre completamente d'accordo con qualcuno è inquietante). Hai raccontato di una che a 14 o 15 anni è diventata, costretta, l'amante del padrone 50 e dopo ha deciso di esercitare "liberamente" la prostituzione. Quel fatto iniziale lo consideri irrilevante e la immagini davvero così libera nella sua scelta?


Tutto ciò che ci accade è rilevante per le nostre scelte. Certo che un fatto del genere ha avuto un peso.


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appunto dico. Mica ne sto facendo una questione morale, ma di convenienza.
> *Tu parlavi di vita triste..*. ma io quella donna mica l'ho vista rimpiangere le sue scelte. Neanche vantarsene.
> Free parlava di scarsa intelligenza... e io ho forti dubbi.
> Ha fatto una scelta, punto.
> ...


triste è un aggettivo tirato fuori da farfalla rivolto agli uomini e da lì il discorso.
poi mi aspettavo giusto il paragone con mille altre forme di prostituzione etc per me non congruo.ad ogni modo credo che giustamente ognuno rimarrà della propria idea : se appare un lavoro come un altro significa che si hanno concetti diversi dello stesso.


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appunto dico. Mica ne sto facendo una questione morale, ma di convenienza.
> Tu parlavi di vita triste... ma io quella donna mica l'ho vista rimpiangere le sue scelte. Neanche vantarsene.
> Free parlava di scarsa intelligenza... e io ho forti dubbi.
> Ha fatto una scelta, punto.
> ...



infatti credo che non si possa discutere la scelta di nessuno

è altrettanto vero che se a me (in generale) questa situazione fa tristezza, ribrezzo o mi affascina è sempre una cosa mia...

a me (personalmente) affascina e spaventa, questo è il motivo per il quale non potrei farlo, non potrei mai fare sesso con uno con il quale non ho un legame pure se mi paga, pure se lo scelgo...


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appunto dico. Mica ne sto facendo una questione morale, ma di convenienza.
> Tu parlavi di vita triste... ma io quella donna mica l'ho vista rimpiangere le sue scelte. Neanche vantarsene.
> *Free parlava di scarsa intelligenza...* e io ho forti dubbi.
> Ha fatto una scelta, punto.
> ...



sì, perchè dimostri di non essere abbastanza intelligente per capire che sono scelte, per quanto libere, che ti remano contro, come ho già detto e spiegato, non c'entra nulla il giudizio morale, ma una mia opinione sulla scelta mi sento di darla, ed è che per me è una scelta dettata da scarsa intelligenza

un'altra cosa che non ho mai capito sono i camorristi che si fanno costruire un bunker sotto casa, già sapendo che andranno a finire lì, chiusi in un buco e "allietati" da champagne e collezioni di rolex:singleeye:
è una scelta intelligente? al di là del giudizio morale, ovviamente


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, perchè dimostri di non essere abbastanza intelligente per capire che sono scelte, per quanto libere, che ti remano contro, come ho già detto e spiegato, non c'entra nulla il giudizio morale, ma una mia opinione sulla scelta mi sento di darla, ed è che per me è una scelta dettata da scarsa intelligenza
> 
> un'altra cosa che non ho mai capito sono i camorristi che si fanno costruire un bunker sotto casa, già sapendo che andranno a finire lì, chiusi in un buco e "allietati" da champagne e collezioni di rolex:singleeye:
> è una scelta intelligente? al di là del giudizio morale, ovviamente


l'intelligenza non è altro che un insieme di capacità emotive e mentali di capire cosa ci sta succedendo e mettere in pratica metodologie razionali e non che so, intuitive, per affrontare delle cose e superarle.
Va da se che non c'è un solo tipo di intelligenza perchè varia da individuo ad individuo.
Se vai in amazzonia puoi anche avere un qi da 3000 ma senza gli amazzonesi a proteggerti il culo con le loro lance e gli anelli al naso, e la loro conoscenza, saresti fottuta in un nanosecondo.

Non puoi sapere se una escort che ha deciso di fare la escort con quelle modalità non ha fatto la  scelta migliore e quindi più intelligente per lei (non per te certo, che vivi tutt'altro contesto magari).


----------



## Hellseven (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una libera scelta per persone che cercano scorciatoie e strade facili per guadagnare di più  e in fretta, alla faccia di chi lavora veramente


Come i raccomandati, i beneficiari di nepotismi e clientele e i corruttori che da sempre infestano il Paese? Quindi per te la negatività della prostituzione starebbe soltanto nel fatto che cercano il guadagno facile (come il 99 per cento dei nostri connazionali peraltro) mentre per il resto nulla da eccepire? Perché veramente sembrava che il tuo fosse un giudizio morale basato anche sulle ... modalità operative ... con cui queste signore si procurano i propri introiti .....


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'intelligenza non è altro che un insieme di capacità emotive e mentali di capire cosa ci sta succedendo e mettere in pratica metodologie razionali e non che so, intuitive, per affrontare delle cose e superarle.
> Va da se che non c'è un solo tipo di intelligenza perchè varia da individuo ad individuo.
> Se vai in amazzonia puoi anche avere un qi da 3000 ma senza gli amazzonesi a proteggerti il culo con le loro lance e gli anelli al naso, e la loro conoscenza, saresti fottuta in un nanosecondo.
> 
> Non puoi sapere se una escort che ha deciso di fare la escort con quelle modalità non ha fatto la  scelta migliore e quindi più intelligente per lei (non per te certo, che vivi tutt'altro contesto magari).


Perchè in questo forum nn ho nemmeno un amico? chi vuole essere mio amico/a????


----------



## Hellseven (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Perchè in questo forum nn ho nemmeno un amico? chi vuole essere mio amico/a????


Io no. Non per cattiveria ma cerca di capire, ai passerini preferisco di gran lunga le passerine .... non volermene. Ciao :rotfl::up:


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Come i raccomandati, i beneficiari di nepotismi e clientele e i corruttori che da sempre infestano il Paese? Quindi per te la negatività della prostituzione starebbe soltanto nel fatto che cercano il guadagno facile (come il 99 per cento dei nostri connazionali peraltro) mentre per il resto nulla da eccepire? Perché veramente sembrava che il tuo fosse un giudizio morale basato anche sulle ... modalità operative ... con cui queste signore si procurano i propri introiti .....



verde virtuale :up:


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Perchè in questo forum nn ho nemmeno un amico? chi vuole essere mio amico/a????



io voglio :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Perchè in questo forum nn ho nemmeno un amico? chi vuole essere mio amico/a????


Sei andato un po' OT ma solo un po' :smile:


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'intelligenza non è altro che un insieme di capacità emotive e mentali di capire cosa ci sta succedendo e mettere in pratica metodologie razionali e non che so, intuitive, per affrontare delle cose e superarle.
> Va da se che non c'è un solo tipo di intelligenza perchè varia da individuo ad individuo.
> Se vai in amazzonia puoi anche avere un qi da 3000 ma senza gli amazzonesi a proteggerti il culo con le loro lance e gli anelli al naso, e la loro conoscenza, saresti fottuta in un nanosecondo.
> 
> *Non puoi sapere se una escort che ha deciso di fare la escort con quelle modalità non ha fatto la  scelta migliore e quindi più intelligente per lei *(non per te certo, che vivi tutt'altro contesto magari).



a parte che  anche se devi lavare le scale l'intelligenza aiuta comunque, poichè ci metti meno tempo e con migliori risultati, il neretto è la conferma di quello che dico io, e cioè che se sei poco intelligente potrai anche ritenere di aver fatto la scelta più intelligente per te, ma solo perchè non ci arrivi a capire che non è affatto così


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Perchè in questo forum nn ho nemmeno un amico? chi vuole essere mio amico/a????


ma tesoro... manda richiesta a quelli che ti sono simpatici.


che tenero.

... poi scopriamo che passerino è un marpione patentato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io voglio :smile:


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'intelligenza non è altro che un insieme di capacità emotive e mentali di capire cosa ci sta succedendo e mettere in pratica metodologie razionali e non che so, intuitive, per affrontare delle cose e superarle.
> Va da se che non c'è un solo tipo di intelligenza perchè varia da individuo ad individuo.
> Se vai in amazzonia puoi anche avere un qi da 3000 ma senza gli amazzonesi a proteggerti il culo con le loro lance e gli anelli al naso, e la loro conoscenza, saresti fottuta in un nanosecondo.
> 
> Non puoi sapere se una escort che ha deciso di fare la escort con quelle modalità non ha fatto la scelta migliore e quindi più intelligente per lei (non per te certo, che vivi tutt'altro contesto magari).



:up:


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei andato un po' OT ma solo un po' :smile:


dici?? ) te nn mi rispondi ahahahah dai io ci provo...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tesoro... manda richiesta a quelli che ti sono simpatici.
> 
> 
> che tenero.
> ...


:up: sia per la richiesta


sia per il marpione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tesoro... manda richiesta a quelli che ti sono simpatici.
> 
> 
> che tenero.
> ...


nn si sa mai... )


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tesoro... manda richiesta a quelli che ti sono simpatici.
> 
> 
> che tenero.
> ...



Almeno smetti di broccolare finalmente, e ti lasci broccolare


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a parte che anche se devi lavare le scale l'intelligenza aiuta comunque, poichè ci metti meno tempo e con migliori risultati, il neretto è la conferma di quello che dico io, e cioè che se sei poco intelligente potrai anche ritenere di aver fatto la scelta più intelligente per te, ma solo perchè non ci arrivi a capire che non è affatto così


... e questo vale per TUTTI:singleeye:
perchè io posso pensare questo di chiunque, partendo dall'assunto di essere più intelligente di lui, di vedere quello che lui non vede. 
Ma potrebbe essere tranquillamente vero il contrario: io potrei non essere tanto intelligente da riconoscere l'intelligenza dell'altro.
quindi cosa resta?
restano i fatti.
Una persona è soddisfatta della sua scelta?
Allora ha fatto la scelta giusta.
Secondo me.


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


>




:amici:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Almeno smetti di broccolare finalmente, e ti lasci broccolare


macchè.
Non mi broccola nessuno:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Continuo a ricevere solo richieste di info sulla marca di adesivo per dentiere che preferisco... robe così.
Magari Passerino vende sistemi salvavita per anziani, o organizza gite per la terza età e adesso mi invia una brochure.
Oramai ci sono abituata


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e questo vale per TUTTI:singleeye:
> perchè io posso pensare questo di chiunque, partendo dall'assunto di essere più intelligente di lui, di vedere quello che lui non vede.
> Ma potrebbe essere tranquillamente vero il contrario: io potrei non essere tanto intelligente da riconoscere l'intelligenza dell'altro.
> quindi cosa resta?
> ...



giusta per lui, poi se si becca l'aids o l'epatite, va in galera, diventa tossico, o semplicemente lo schifiano tutti quanti, forse qualche domanda se la dovrebbe fare sulla validità della sua scelta, no?
se se la fa, è sulla buona strada per capire che forse qualcosa che non quadra c'è
se non se la fa, continui pure così, uno della propria vita faccia quello che vuole


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> macchè.
> Non mi broccola nessuno:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Continuo a ricevere solo richieste di info sulla marca di adesivo per dentiere che preferisco... robe così.
> Magari Passerino vende sistemi salvavita per anziani, o organizza gite per la terza età e adesso mi invia una brochure.
> Oramai ci sono abituata


ci sei andata vicina sbricio vendo pentole ed organizzo gite con il pullman a medjugoriu o come si scrive nn so..... no dai in realtà gli adesivi per l'osteointegrazione li progetto.... ma nn per dentiere... )


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ci sei andata vicina sbricio vendo pentole ed organizzo gite con il pullman a medjugoriu o come si scrive nn so..... no dai in realtà gli adesivi per* l'osteointegrazione *li progetto.... ma nn per dentiere... )



vuoi eccitarmi?
Dimmi qualcosa di più cruento...


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vuoi eccitarmi?
> Dimmi qualcosa di più cruento...


ok... in realltà testo i toy erotici in un sexy shop....


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> vuoi eccitarmi?
> Dimmi qualcosa di più cruento...


Hai bisogno di sentirti dire qualcosa di cruento?sicura?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ci sei andata vicina sbricio vendo pentole ed organizzo gite con il pullman a medjugoriu o come si scrive nn so..... no dai in realtà gli adesivi per l'osteointegrazione li progetto.... ma nn per dentiere... )


.... lo sapevo


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ok... in realltà testo i toy erotici in un sexy shop....



MA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Che palle. quello mica mi eccita.
Parlami di operazioni, cadaveri, sangue, sfracelli, decomposizione 
Eddai fai il bravo.
Non hai qualche storia splatter sul tuo lavoro? Non puoi non averla.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai bisogno di sentirti dire qualcosa di cruento?sicura?:rotfl:


Oscuro solo cose di cadaveri, sangue e schifezze.
Ho un erotismo splatter:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ok... in realltà testo i toy erotici in un sexy shop....


Tipo?  e tutti?


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .... lo sapevo



:fischio:


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tipo?  e tutti?


fruste,  mollette per capezzoli, dildo's creme erettili ste robe qua


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Adoro*



Tebe ha detto:


> Oscuro solo cose di cadaveri, sangue e schifezze.
> Ho un erotismo splatter:smile:


Adoro i film splatter,zombie,i vari final destination,i vari saw....!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei serio? Metti prostitute e zingari sullo stesso piano degli spacciatori? Per te sono uguali? Se non provare avversione - o difendere come dici tu - per le "puttane" significa avere scheletri nell'armadio, allora si ho un intero salone di esposizione di armadi di Ikea pieno zeppo di scheletri, Lothar. E  sono anche ricchione perché difendo anche i gay. E sono pure un drogato di merda perché non ucciderei i tossici. Un vero Komunista di merda, sono un vero radical chic della peggior specie. Sorry amico :smile:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, non è stato irrilevante. Come non lo sono tutte le circostanze che ci indirizzano su una certa strada professionale piuttosto che su un'altra.
> Anche l'aspetto fisico non è irrilevante, e mi piacerebbe sapere ( ad esempio) quante donne bellissime e con le caratteristiche adeguate, avendone la possibilità, scelgono   di non fare le modelle per fare le impiegate o altri lavori che non richiedano la bellezza come caratteristica peculiare.


Ne conosco diverse tra le quali medici e docenti universitarie. Io (che non ne ho mai avuto le caratteristiche) non l'avrei mai fatto, se non forse per un periodo brevissimo per guadagnare il necessario per fare altro. Trovo non solo stancante (anche è sempre meglio che andare in miniera) ma anche noioso e irritante cambiarsi e stare in posa. E trovo penoso dover essere costantemente preoccupate del proprio aspetto. Però cosa c'entra con la prostituzione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> fruste, mollette per capezzoli, dildo's creme erettili ste robe qua


cane?


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> MA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> Che palle. quello mica mi eccita.
> Parlami di operazioni, cadaveri, sangue, sfracelli, decomposizione
> Eddai fai il bravo.
> Non hai qualche storia splatter sul tuo lavoro? Non puoi non averla.


beh considerando che quando entro in una sala operatoria regolarmente vomito..... ahahaahahah nn mi ci fanno più entrare.... no dai io sono alla fase primordiale.... vedo solo come rispondono le celluline ad alcuni additivi... se vivono muoiono... a volte mi mandano pezzetti di fegato o di milza ma tt di topolini


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro i film splatter,zombie,i vari final destination,i vari saw....!


tebe quello anche io.... il mio mito è rob zombie.... ne hai visto qualcuno dei suoi di persecuzione?


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cane?


no no ancora no.... semmai qualche pecora... )))))) ieri ci sono entrato davvero in un sexy shop.... sono rimasto allibito dai prezzi....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> fare la prostituta, per me, è fare qualcosa che alla fine ti rema contro, soldi a parte
> se per fare un lavoro io devo decidere se cagare (scusate:singleeye addosso ad uno sconosciuto oppure no, e se sì quanto farmi pagare, per me c'è qualcosa che non va! perchè è questo che succede, non facciamo finta che non sia così!
> poi vado a casa con questi pensieri e faccio una vita come tutti gli altri...ma scherziamo??


E il contrario. Pensare che prostituirsi, anche ad "alti" livelli, sia semplice far sesso credo che si abbiano le idee confuse. Uno paga per un motivo ben preciso: avere una posizione di potere e non essere giudicato.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appunto dico. Mica ne sto facendo una questione morale, ma di convenienza.
> Tu parlavi di vita triste... ma io quella donna mica l'ho vista rimpiangere le sue scelte. Neanche vantarsene.
> Free parlava di scarsa intelligenza... e io ho forti dubbi.
> Ha fatto una scelta, punto.
> ...


Perché tu pensi bene di chi si arricchisce a spese degli altri? Io no.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sinceramente, tolte le donne che vengono costrette a farlo, non vedo sta gran brutta cosa nel darla e farsi pagare.
> Forse perchè conosco persone che lo fanno per libera scelta sono tutto tranne che stupide, o infelici o tristi o.
> E' stata una libera scelta. Come quella di tirare la carriola. O fare l'impiegata. O solo la modella.
> Boh.
> ...


Ah grandio come mistress sei superba....
La regina dello strap on....

ah che lussurie invericonde...

Secondo me...una che ha spirito si diverte come na pazza 
con i suoi amichetti altro che....

La tristezza...è nel conto in banca dilapidato dal maschio di turno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> no no ancora no.... semmai qualche pecora... )))))) ieri ci sono entrato davvero in un sexy shop.... sono rimasto allibito dai prezzi....


Sì, vabbè Passerì, torna quando hai studiato.
Mica sono Tebe io, che ha le manette di peluche rosa.

... cane ...pecora... e mi parla di fruste.

da quando è andato via Gekino non mi capisce più nessuno qui.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutto ciò che ci accade è rilevante per le nostre scelte. Certo che un fatto del genere ha avuto un peso.


E' stata una violenza e il peso che ha avuto è dimostrato dalle scelte seguenti.


----------



## Hellseven (24 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il contrario. Pensare che prostituirsi, anche ad "alti" livelli, sia semplice far sesso credo che si abbiano le idee confuse. Uno paga per un motivo ben preciso: avere una posizione di potere e non essere giudicato.


C'è un altro motivo: non avere rotture di palle connesse al fare sesso con una donna (relazioni stabili, implicazioni sentimentali, ecc ecc ecc). Il semplice surrogato di una sega, per alcuni, la necessità di fare comunque del sesso una tantum, per altri.


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Dimmi*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, vabbè Passerì, torna quando hai studiato.
> Mica sono Tebe io, che ha le manette di peluche rosa.
> 
> ... cane ...pecora... e mi parla di fruste.
> ...


Dimmi cara che problema hai?


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il contrario.* Pensare che prostituirsi, anche ad "alti" livelli, sia semplice far sesso *credo che si abbiano le idee confuse. Uno paga per un motivo ben preciso: avere una posizione di potere e non essere giudicato.



ma infatti è proprio questo che molti pensano
e non che è una scelta che condiziona la vita in toto


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché tu pensi bene di chi si arricchisce a spese degli altri? Io no.


Premesso che a me di arricchire non è mai importato nulla... che altrimenti davvero avrei fatto altre scelte nella vita.
E proprio perchè non le ho fatte mi sono anche sentita dare della cretina.
che sappia io però...
I soldi per arrivare in una tasca devono uscire da un'altra.
E quando nel mezzo non c'è trucco, non c'è inganno e non si reca danno a terzi per me non c'è nulla da eccepire.
Posso non condividere.
Ma non disprezzo neppure.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, perchè dimostri di non essere abbastanza intelligente per capire che sono scelte, per quanto libere, che ti remano contro, come ho già detto e spiegato, non c'entra nulla il giudizio morale, ma una mia opinione sulla scelta mi sento di darla, ed è che per me è una scelta dettata da scarsa intelligenza
> 
> un'altra cosa che non ho mai capito sono i camorristi che si fanno costruire un bunker sotto casa, già sapendo che andranno a finire lì, chiusi in un buco e "allietati" da champagne e collezioni di rolex:singleeye:
> è una scelta intelligente? al di là del giudizio morale, ovviamente





Tebe ha detto:


> l'intelligenza non è altro che un insieme di capacità emotive e mentali di capire cosa ci sta succedendo e mettere in pratica metodologie razionali e non che so, intuitive, per affrontare delle cose e superarle.
> Va da se che non c'è un solo tipo di intelligenza perchè varia da individuo ad individuo.
> Se vai in amazzonia puoi anche avere un qi da 3000 ma senza gli amazzonesi a proteggerti il culo con le loro lance e gli anelli al naso, e la loro conoscenza, saresti fottuta in un nanosecondo.
> 
> Non puoi sapere se una escort che ha deciso di fare la escort con quelle modalità non ha fatto la  scelta migliore e quindi più intelligente per lei (non per te certo, che vivi tutt'altro contesto magari).


Concordo con entrambe :singleeye: nel senso che l'intelligenza permette la sopravvivenza se si acquisiscono le competenze necessarie al contesto (v. Amazzonia) ma il contesto è anche quello che ci ha formato culturalmente, in senso lato, emotivamente, sentimentalmente ed eticamente. Se si sono subite violenze e se il riscatto è visto attraverso il denaro che può consentire di credere di elevarsi socialmente si può prostituirsi, fare il camorrista, essere un delinquente dal colletto bianco e il quel contesto si è intelligenti. Nel proprio contesto e con il proprio riferimento valoriale lo si può considerare autolesionista e non intelligente.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2013)

*Scelte.*

Io sono nato nella tribù dei Watussi.
Ma ho liberamente scelto di aderire a quella dei pigmei.


Parlate delle scelte degli umani
come se loro fossero degli dei.

Ma perfino gli dei sapevano 
che sopra tutto c'è il fato.

Ovvio l'uomo contemporaneo è divorato dai deliri di onnipotenza.

Ho scelto di diventare vecchio.
Ho scelto di perdere il lavoro.
Ho scelto che mia moglie mi tradisca.

Se solo si ragionasse con più umiltà ci si accorgerebbe che per fortuna o per disgrazia il margine di scelta di una persona è sempre molto ristretto e legato a doppia mandata a scelte altrui.

Per cui uno non dice ho scelto...

Ma dice...Mi sono visto costretto a...

Facile per chi ha la pancia piena dire...io non ruberò mai...perchè non sono ladro.

Assistiamo di fatto in questi tempi di crisi...a onestissime vecchine che "scelgono" di rubare qualche ortaggio pur di sfamarsi...mettendo a repentaglio una vita di sacrificio ed onestà...

Del resto mi pare che le donne che riescono ad esercitare quell'arte 
dicano alle altre...

Mia cara: io posso, tu no.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> beh considerando che* quando entro in una sala operatoria regolarmente vomito..... *ahahaahahah nn mi ci fanno più entrare.... no dai io sono alla fase primordiale.... vedo solo come rispondono le celluline ad alcuni additivi... se vivono muoiono... a volte mi mandano pezzetti di fegato o di milza ma tt di topolini




Io no. Una volta dovetti farmi togliere un piccolo sasso dentro il gomito ( ero caduta e rimase sotto della sabbia. Non mi ero disinfettata molto bene).
Ero così incredula che un sassolino fosse rimasto sotto la pelle che costrinsi il medico che mi operò a farlo in modo che potessi vedere.
E' stato incredibile.

Devo ammettere che ho anche avuto in lieve eccitamentp erotico verso il medico, che era amico di mio padre e pure con la stessa età, quindi uno di famiglia che mai e poi mai avrei broccolato, ma in quel momento.
la sala operatoria. Il sangue. I macchinari. E quell'odore tipico che c'è sempre li dentro. L'aria leggermente fredda.
La lama che taglia...


Ora chiamo Mattia e gli dico due porcate al telefono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

*Oscù*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dimmi cara che problema hai?


... qua è pieno di cioccolatai. Dicono, parlano... poi gli fai la domanda tecnica e sbragano.

che mondo.

Fortuna che c'è gente seria come te che prima di spacciarsi da esperto la materia la studia ... ehm... a fondo.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, vabbè Passerì, torna quando hai studiato.
> Mica sono Tebe io,* che ha le manette di peluche rosa.*
> 
> ... cane ...pecora... e mi parla di fruste.
> ...





pettegola


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro i film splatter,zombie,i vari *final destination*,i vari saw....!


:up: esilaranti!


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono nato nella tribù dei Watussi.
> Ma ho liberamente scelto di aderire a quella dei pigmei.
> 
> 
> ...


ah, era una gara?:singleeye:
ho perso, per fortuna


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Bè*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... qua è pieno di cioccolatai. Dicono, parlano... poi gli fai la domanda tecnica e sbragano.
> 
> che mondo.
> 
> Fortuna che c'è gente seria come te che prima di spacciarsi da esperto la materia la studia ... ehm... a fondo.


Infatti.Mi riconosco una grande qualità,l'umiltà.Ci sono cose che conosco e cose che non conosco, se si parla di auto,moto,calcio,donne e culi,be ragazzi miei, pronatevi perchè mi dovete solo che voluttuosamente slinguazzare le natiche e non solo...!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ah, era una gara?:singleeye:
> ho perso, per fortuna


Beh sai non è che chi fa quel mestiere anche per hobbies...ami molto il giudizio delle donne diremo che non lo fanno...no?
Renditi conto che ste qua possono dire...ad una moglie...visto tuo marito?
Per una notte con me...è disposto a darmi il suo guadagno mensile...fai un po' te...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> C'è un altro motivo: non avere rotture di palle connesse al fare sesso con una donna (relazioni stabili, implicazioni sentimentali, ecc ecc ecc). Il semplice surrogato di una sega, per alcuni, la necessità di fare comunque del sesso una tantum, per altri.


Sì capita anche Hugh Grant alle fortunate.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Premesso che a me di arricchire non è mai importato nulla... che altrimenti davvero avrei fatto altre scelte nella vita.
> E proprio perchè non le ho fatte mi sono anche sentita dare della cretina.
> che sappia io però...
> I soldi per arrivare in una tasca devono uscire da un'altra.
> ...


Avevi fatto esempi di cose che il trucco lo comprendono o lo sfruttamento di una debolezza.


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sai non è che chi fa quel mestiere anche per hobbies...ami molto il giudizio delle donne diremo che non lo fanno...no?
> Renditi conto che ste qua possono dire...ad una moglie...visto tuo marito?
> Per una notte con me...è disposto a darmi il suo guadagno mensile...fai un po' te...



bè ma non è che tutte sposino dei balenghi, ti pare?
ci sono parecchi uomini che non vogliono nemmeno sentire parlare di prostitute


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Premesso che a me di arricchire non è mai importato nulla... che *altrimenti davvero avrei fatto altre scelte nella vita.
> E proprio perchè non le ho fatte mi sono anche sentita dare della cretina.*
> che sappia io però...
> I soldi per arrivare in una tasca devono uscire da un'altra.
> ...


non so a che tipo di scelte ti riferisci, ma parlando di soldi a me è capitato di perderli per scelte mie sbagliate, e mi sono presa tutta la colpa, ci mancherebbe che la rifilo agli altri
chiaro che se mi danno della cretina rispondo pensa agli affari tuoi, e amen


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevi fatto esempi di cose che il trucco lo comprendono o lo sfruttamento di una debolezza.


ma dovè il trucco? 
Nella prostituzione non c'è alcun trucco: gli attori sanno benissimo cosa stanno facendo, la parte di ciascuno qual'è.
E lo sfruttamento della debolezza... lo vedi tu.
Io ho scritto che ha avuto una relazione con il 50 enne su richiesta di lui, lei non lo voleva come uomo... ma lui non l'aveva costretta, non ho parlato di stupro: poteva andarsene, denunciarlo, dire di no.
Invece ha scelto di restare e accettare la relazione perchè le conveniva.
Sicuramente è una scelta che implica un'etica diversa dalla mia... ma sono fatti suoi.
Non condivido affatto la convinzione che una donna che arrivi a prostituirsi non abbia stima di sè, che sia arrivata a quello per disperazione o autolesionismo.

Se io vedo il sesso come una cosa funzionale all'appagamento, denudandolo da ogni altro significato sociale,  ed emotivo e mettendo da parte il famoso senso comune del pudore,  chi eroga una prestazione sessuale sta appagando il desiderio di un'altra persona, e per farlo prende un compenso.
Non c'è trucco, non c'è inganno e a volte tra le due persone nasce anche amicizia, pensa un po'.
L'uomo che mi ha confessato di andare abitualmente con prostitute mi ha anche raccontato che a una in particolare si era affezionato(non innamorato) e che si sentivano ogni tanto per telefono.
Sicuramente è un modo  più rischioso di fare soldi che non fare l'operaia in fabbrica, oltre che più veloce.
Ma muoiono più operai  o più prostitute ogni giorno?
E' più abbietta una prostituta o un capocantiere senza scrupoli?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non so a che tipo di scelte ti riferisci, ma parlando di soldi a me è capitato di perderli per scelte mie sbagliate, e mi sono presa tutta la colpa, ci mancherebbe che la rifilo agli altri
> chiaro che se mi danno della cretina rispondo pensa agli affari tuoi, e amen


oh beh... a me è capitato di scegliere di sposarmi uno che in dote aveva solo la voglia di lavorare, e invece di pensare alla carriera ho fatto due figli.
Per questo mi sono beccata della cretina:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una libera scelta per persone che *cercano scorciatoie e strade facili per guadagnare di più  e in fretta, alla faccia di chi lavora veramente*



....e a te che cosa te ne frega, al limite?
Ti senti offesa per questo?
La escort in questione ti deve qualcosa?
Ha dato del tuo?
Si è presa i tuoi soldi? Tuo marito per un bel servizio no time con mutuo?
Ti incontra in un negozio e ti sbeffeggia dicendoti esattamente cosa hai scritto nel neretto?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dovè il trucco?
> Nella prostituzione non c'è alcun trucco: gli attori sanno benissimo cosa stanno facendo, la parte di ciascuno qual'è.
> E lo sfruttamento della debolezza... lo vedi tu.
> Io ho scritto che ha avuto una relazione con il 50 enne su richiesta di lui, lei non lo voleva come uomo... ma lui non l'aveva costretta, non ho parlato di stupro: poteva andarsene, denunciarlo, dire di no.
> ...


Era l'altro post, quello su i video poker ecc.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dovè il trucco?
> Nella prostituzione non c'è alcun trucco: gli attori sanno benissimo cosa stanno facendo, la parte di ciascuno qual'è.
> E lo sfruttamento della debolezza... lo vedi tu.
> Io ho scritto che ha avuto una relazione con il 50 enne su richiesta di lui, lei non lo voleva come uomo... ma lui non l'aveva costretta, non ho parlato di stupro: poteva andarsene, denunciarlo, dire di no.
> ...


Una di 15 anni operaia è in condizioni di scegliere liberamente se andare con il padrone di 50 o no? Urca! Io rispetto tutti non ho però mai l'atteggiamento di rispetto che mi porta all'indifferenza di considerare "buono" per altri ciò che non considererei buono per me o per chi amo e in questo non c'è alcun moralismo o senso di superiorità ma umiltà di non trasformare il rispetto della diversità in indifferenza e sotterranea accettazione dell'esistente come adeguato per altri. Capisco di non riuscire a farmi capire. Faccio un esempio sul tema del forum. Se una persona accetta di essere tradita perché pensa che sia inevitabile sono, è ovvio fatti suoi, ma ugualmente penso che non sia una buona cosa perché, per me, sarebbe una modalità che implica un'accettazione di un ruolo non paritario che non considero buono per me. Non ci posso far nulla, non per questo penso che va bene per lei (persona neutra) perché è lei diversa e quindi implicitamente giustamente in un ruolo non paritario. In questo pensare non c'è alcuna mancanza di rispetto perché parte da una totale empatia e mia considerazione di lei come pari a me e bisognosa dello stesso rapporto rispettoso e paritario che considero mio diritto.. Credo si capisca ancora meno


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> fruste,  mollette per capezzoli, dildo's creme erettili ste robe qua


Mah le mollette per capezzoli le provi tu :mrgreen: però ...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti.Mi riconosco una grande qualità,l'umiltà.Ci sono cose che conosco e cose che non conosco, se si parla di auto,moto,calcio,donne e culi,be ragazzi miei, pronatevi perchè mi dovete solo che voluttuosamente slinguazzare le natiche e non solo...!


I culi sono abbinati al nome donne ...oppure....anche....


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah le mollette per capezzoli le provi tu :mrgreen: però ...


fiammetta mica stringono tanto.... sono anche piacevoli...


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, vabbè Passerì, torna quando hai studiato.
> Mica sono Tebe io, che ha le manette di peluche rosa.
> 
> ... cane ...pecora... e mi parla di fruste.
> ...


tesoro spiegati allora.... io nn ho capito......


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> fiammetta mica stringono tanto.... sono anche piacevoli...


Be' se abbinati alle  fruste immagino di si :mexican:


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be' se abbinati alle  fruste immagino di si :mexican:


ahahahahha :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Come i raccomandati, i beneficiari di nepotismi e clientele e i corruttori che da sempre infestano il Paese? *Quindi per te la negatività della prostituzione starebbe soltanto nel fatto che cercano il guadagno facile (come il 99 per cento dei nostri connazionali peraltro) mentre per il resto nulla da eccepire? Perché veramente sembrava che il tuo fosse un giudizio morale basato anche sulle ... modalità operative ... con cui queste signore si procurano i propri introiti .....


secondo te per me queste sono cose meno gravi di quanto lo siano per te?
non lo sono.non capisco quindi cosa c'entri

voglio sapere ora come si arriva a questo ragionamento.


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....*e a te che cosa te ne frega*, al limite?
> Ti senti offesa per questo?
> La escort in questione ti deve qualcosa?
> Ha dato del tuo?
> ...


niente.bel ragionamento , comunque


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Una di 15 anni operaia è in condizioni di scegliere liberamente se andare con il padrone di 50 o no? *Urca! Io rispetto tutti non ho però mai l'atteggiamento di rispetto che mi porta all'indifferenza di considerare "buono" per altri ciò che non considererei buono per me o per chi amo e in questo non c'è alcun moralismo o senso di superiorità ma umiltà di non trasformare il rispetto della diversità in indifferenza e sotterranea accettazione dell'esistente come adeguato per altri. Capisco di non riuscire a farmi capire. Faccio un esempio sul tema del forum. Se una persona accetta di essere tradita perché pensa che sia inevitabile sono, è ovvio fatti suoi, ma ugualmente penso che non sia una buona cosa perché, per me, sarebbe una modalità che implica un'accettazione di un ruolo non paritario che non considero buono per me. Non ci posso far nulla, non per questo penso che va bene per lei (persona neutra) perché è lei diversa e quindi implicitamente giustamente in un ruolo non paritario. In questo pensare non c'è alcuna mancanza di rispetto perché parte da una totale empatia e mia considerazione di lei come pari a me e bisognosa dello stesso rapporto rispettoso e paritario che considero mio diritto.. Credo si capisca ancora meno


No a 15 anni non hai tutte le condizioni necessarie per scegliere la cosa più giusta per te. Per questo c'è il reato di corruzione di minore e su questo non ci piove. Solo che... io ho saputo della storia per come me l'ha raccontata lei e lei non l'ha vissuta come un trauma, ma come un'opportunità.
Volevo solo dire che non è stato un trauma che l'ha condizionata.
E' verissimo che è una scorciatoia, rispetto ad una vita di fatica nell'osservanza della morale comune: ma se per una persona la fatica non è un valore e la morale comune neppure, io comunque trovo che nella prostituzione non vi sia disonestà.
E se una persona ha trovato un modo che non è disonesto e che gli sta bene di fare soldi con meno fatica... buon per lei.
A me non ha tolto niente.
A parte le tasse, porca zozza.
Le tasse le devono pagare: quella è una vera discriminazione.
Tra l'altro se fosse un lavoro regolamentato come in alcune nazioni lo vedremmo anche in un'altra ottica, secondo me.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> bè ma non è che tutte sposino dei balenghi, ti pare?
> ci sono parecchi uomini che non vogliono nemmeno sentire parlare di prostitute


Infatti...
Ci sono parecchi uomini che non le considerano e non gliene frega a niente
E parecchi uomini invece con cui loro fanno degli ottimi affari.

Business is business
C'è quello che va a farsi il trattamento estetico
e quello che va a staccare la spina passando due ore con una di quelle...

Che ti chiedono SOLO il tuo denaro.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dovè il trucco?
> Nella prostituzione non c'è alcun trucco: gli attori sanno benissimo cosa stanno facendo, la parte di ciascuno qual'è.
> E lo sfruttamento della debolezza... lo vedi tu.
> Io ho scritto che ha avuto una relazione con il 50 enne su richiesta di lui, lei non lo voleva come uomo... ma lui non l'aveva costretta, non ho parlato di stupro: poteva andarsene, denunciarlo, dire di no.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....e a te che cosa te ne frega, al limite?
> Ti senti offesa per questo?
> La escort in questione ti deve qualcosa?
> Ha dato del tuo?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sai com'è la storia?
Provata da me in un locale...ok ero ubriaco...ma vinsi la scommessa...

Iniziai da una...centomila se me la dai...
Bon...ad un certo punto...paffete ci fu una che disse...ok conte...perchè...no? Dai andiamo...ci sto...sono schei ben ciapà...

E fui io a calar le ali...ero seriamente convinto nel mio essere smargiasso che nessuna ci sarebbe stata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E come si incazzò quando le dissi che stavo solo scherzando...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No a 15 anni non hai tutte le condizioni necessarie per scegliere la cosa più giusta per te. Per questo c'è il reato di corruzione di minore e su questo non ci piove. Solo che... io ho saputo della storia per *come me l'ha raccontata lei e lei non l'ha vissuta come un trauma, ma come un'opportunità.
> Volevo solo dire che non è stato un trauma che l'ha condizionata.*
> E' verissimo che è una scorciatoia, rispetto ad una vita di fatica nell'osservanza della morale comune: ma se per una persona la fatica non è un valore e la morale comune neppure, io comunque trovo che nella prostituzione non vi sia disonestà.
> E se una persona ha trovato un modo che non è disonesto e che gli sta bene di fare soldi con meno fatica... buon per lei.
> ...


Leggi qui e quasi mai prendi per buona la prima versione che, ad esempio, un traditore dà della sua storia, come darla a chi ha costruito la sua vita partendo da quella esperienza e che se la riconoscesse come drammatica e condizionante renderebbe vana una vita che è stata un impegno per rielaborare quel fatto? Io non ho mai parlato di disonestà di chi si prostituisce. Le tasse potrebbero pagarle senza che lo stato entri nel mercimonio se si pagassero le tasse sul tenore di vita che (a parte Scrooge) corrisponde al guadagnato, legale o no.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No a 15 anni non hai tutte le condizioni necessarie per scegliere la cosa più giusta per te. Per questo c'è il reato di corruzione di minore e su questo non ci piove. Solo che... io ho saputo della storia per come me l'ha raccontata lei e lei non l'ha vissuta come un trauma, ma come un'opportunità.
> Volevo solo dire che non è stato un trauma che l'ha condizionata.
> E' verissimo che è una scorciatoia, rispetto ad una vita di fatica nell'osservanza della morale comune: ma se per una persona la fatica non è un valore e la morale comune neppure, io comunque trovo che nella prostituzione non vi sia disonestà.
> E se una persona ha trovato un modo che non è disonesto e che gli sta bene di fare soldi con meno fatica... buon per lei.
> ...


Sai mia figlia di tredici ogni giorno sta scegliendo di partire per gli USA...
In cerca di fortuna...
Ma non parte mai...

Non la capisco
si è già scoraggiata alla mia proposta...coraggio inizia a mettere via i soldi per racimolare i soldi del biglietto...

Non capisco...

Non vuole scegliere di risparmiare...
Sceglie sempre voglio tutto e subito....

Ma perchè....

E poi sceglie sempre di mettersi in un ruolo neppure paritario con me...ma di superiorità...perchè dice tu non hai scelta...io sono giovane e tu vecchio...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti...
> Ci sono parecchi uomini che non le considerano e non gliene frega a niente
> E parecchi uomini invece con cui loro fanno degli ottimi affari.
> 
> ...


altro che parecchi....i giornali pieni di annunci...on lien poi nn ne parliamo..pero'rimango della mia.sapere che fa sesso con me ,solo perche'la pago....non mi ''smuoverebbe''..........

spiace Conte..ho fatto avanti indri con la citta'che ti avevo detto,con il razzo sotto al culo...e quando ho visto il cartello ,Vicenza 74km..ci ho pensato 1 attimo..ma era tardi..poi casso..le montagne bianche e 7 gradi...ma si puo'???


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No a 15 anni non hai tutte le condizioni necessarie per scegliere la cosa più giusta per te. Per questo c'è il reato di corruzione di minore e su questo non ci piove. Solo che... io ho saputo della storia* per come me l'ha raccontata lei e lei non l'ha vissuta come un trauma, ma come un'opportunità.*
> Volevo solo dire che non è stato un trauma che l'ha condizionata.
> E' verissimo che è una scorciatoia, rispetto ad una vita di fatica nell'osservanza della morale comune: ma se per una persona la fatica non è un valore e la morale comune neppure, io comunque trovo che nella prostituzione non vi sia disonestà.
> E se una persona ha trovato un modo che non è disonesto e che gli sta bene di fare soldi con meno fatica... buon per lei.
> ...


boh, a me sembra azzardato sostenere che una 15enne abbordata da un 50nne veda un'opportunità
forse a posteriori, riconsiderando il tutto e, diciamo, forse per non rinnegare tutta la propria vita, ma sul momento no, perchè non ha gli elementi per anche solo ipotizzare che le riserverebbe la vita accettando le avance del 50enne


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh beh... a me è capitato di scegliere di sposarmi uno che in dote aveva solo la voglia di lavorare, e invece di pensare alla carriera ho fatto due figli.
> Per questo mi sono beccata della cretina:mrgreen:


e non hai risposto: ma pensa ai fatti tuoi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, a me sembra azzardato sostenere che una 15enne abbordata da un 50nne veda un'opportunità
> forse a posteriori, riconsiderando il tutto e, diciamo, forse per non rinnegare tutta la propria vita, ma sul momento no, perchè non ha gli elementi per anche solo ipotizzare che le riserverebbe la vita accettando le avance del 50enne


Non mi copiare :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> tesoro spiegati allora.... io nn ho capito......


Questo è un cane: ... e non abbaia.:mrgreen:


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi copiare :carneval:



anche il tuo 50enne si chiamava Mario??:rotfl:


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo è un cane:View attachment 7026 ... e non abbaia.:mrgreen:



oddio hai rigato la macchina di Oscuro??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stavo curiosando tra gli annunci porcolandi di un motore di ricerca (ogni tanto mi diletto ad andare. Sempre autopsie, gang bang, cadaveri e storie di serial killer alla lunga poi mi annoio anche io...)
> 
> Arrivo alla sezione massaggiatrici e leggo questo annuncio.
> Ve lo posto perchè mi ha fatto morire dal ridere.
> ...


scusa, tebe....tutto è partito da qui;
se per te è normale prostituirsi ...perché definisci raccapricciante tutto ciò?


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo è un cane:View attachment 7026 ... e non abbaia.:mrgreen:


vedo una fessura e continuo a nn capire sono andato su internet ma nulla SONOUNAPIPPAAAAAAAAAAA AIUTOOOOOO


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, a me sembra azzardato sostenere che una 15enne abbordata da un 50nne veda un'opportunità
> forse a posteriori, riconsiderando il tutto e, diciamo, forse per non rinnegare tutta la propria vita, ma sul momento no, perchè non ha gli elementi per anche solo ipotizzare che le riserverebbe la vita accettando le avance del 50enne


Free... a 15 anni ti posso assicurare che tante ragazze offrono prestazioni sessuali per una canna o un'entrata in discoteca.
E sono loro che lo propongono.
E lei a 15 anni posso assicurarti che non era inesperta.
Con tutto questo non dico che fosse la più rosea delle situazioni.
Però non era la bimba ingenua vs orco cattivo.
Ovvio che se una ragazza ha una certa etica, una certa educazione o certi valori reagisce in modo diverso.
Io a 15 anni per un complimento un po' volgare mollai un ceffone a uno in spiaggia... ed era più anziano di mio padre.
(ha rischiato pure di peggio, quando la gente ha capito cos'era successo)
E vorrei tanto che mia figlia non prendesse certe scorciatoie perchè non le condivido.
Ma non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> vedo una fessura e continuo a nn capire sono andato su internet ma nulla SONOUNAPIPPAAAAAAAAAAA AIUTOOOOOO


ma è un frustino, maremma trottola!


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma è un frustino, maremma trottola!


ah ok..... se ti dico cosa mi sembrava a me... mi prendi per coglione... e faresti bene ahahahahahha


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Free... *a 15 anni ti posso assicurare che tante ragazze offrono prestazioni sessuali per una canna o un'entrata in discoteca.*
> E* sono loro che lo propongono.*
> E lei a 15 anni posso assicurarti che non era inesperta.
> Con tutto questo non dico che fosse la più rosea delle situazioni.
> ...



ma ai 50enni??
o forse tra coetanei?
boh, quando avevo 15 anni il prof. di ginnastica dei maschi ha tentato di baciarmi, era carino, 20 anni di più, tutte noi avevamo la classica cotta stupida, ma io spontaneamente mi sono girata e da allora l'ho evitato come al peste...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ah ok..... se ti dico cosa mi sembrava a me... mi prendi per coglione... e faresti bene ahahahahahha


Adesso visto che non hai riconosciuto un frustino vorrei capire che strizza capezzoli ti sei messo  non oso immaginare :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma ai 50enni??
> o forse tra coetanei?
> boh, quando avevo 15 anni il prof. di ginnastica dei maschi ha tentato di baciarmi, era carino, 20 anni di più, tutte noi avevamo la classica cotta stupida, ma io spontaneamente mi sono girata e da allora l'ho evitato come al peste...


Ma i tempi cambiano, io a 14 avevo il vicino di casa di circa 40 anni che se mi beccava sola in ascensore cercava di allungare le mani


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma ai 50enni??
> o forse tra coetanei?
> boh, quando avevo 15 anni il prof. di ginnastica dei maschi ha tentato di baciarmi, era carino, 20 anni di più, tutte noi avevamo la classica cotta stupida, ma io spontaneamente mi sono girata e da allora l'ho evitato come al peste...


50enni non so. Ma fino ai 30 ci arrivano.

Per il prof di ginnastica... adesso sarebbe troppo frollato, eh?


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 50enni non so. Ma fino ai 30 ci arrivano.
> 
> Per il prof di ginnastica... *adesso sarebbe troppo frollato, eh*?


:rotfl:già!  l'ho rincontrato qualche anno fa...:unhappy:
invece quando avevo 20 ha tentato di chiudermi nello spogliatoio della palestra, ma io gli ho detto: ma sei scemo o che roba??
uno sposato con 2 figli


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

tempo fa ho visto un servizio dove si parlava di ragazzine che facevano spogliarelli in cam a pagamento convinte che questo fosse solo un modo facile di tirare su soldi in maniera facile e che non fosse una maniera di vendersi.
l'ho trovato , questo sì, tristissimo e degradante .
perchè a quell'età sarebbe normale avere ideali e convinzioni ben distanti dal possedere la borsa firmata ottenuta facendo balletti nuda per qualche idiota 
 è questo il tipo di gioventù che auspichiamo?
 per fortuna c'è tutta un'altra parte di giovani ben lontana e distante da questa miseria cerebrale


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tempo fa ho visto un servizio dove si parlava di ragazzine che facevano spogliarelli in cam a pagamento convinte che questo fosse solo un modo facile di tirare su soldi in maniera facile e che non fosse una maniera di vendersi.
> l'ho trovato , questo sì, tristissimo e degradante .
> perchè a quell'età sarebbe normale avere ideali e convinzioni ben distanti dal possedere la borsa firmata ottenuta facendo balletti nuda per qualche idiota
> è questo il tipo di gioventù che auspichiamo?
> per fortuna c'è tutta un'altra parte di giovani ben lontana e distante da questa* miseria cerebrale*


detta anche sottocultura


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Free... a 15 anni ti posso assicurare che tante ragazze offrono prestazioni sessuali per una canna o un'entrata in discoteca.
> E sono loro che lo propongono.
> E lei a 15 anni posso assicurarti che non era inesperta.
> Con tutto questo non dico che fosse la più rosea delle situazioni.
> ...


aridagli.
ma vogliamo prenderci qualche responsabilità e dire che una ragazzina di 15 anni che si offre per una canna è oggettivamente  una disperazione per una madre  e per la società in genere?
io me la prendo eccome.


----------



## Hellseven (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo te per me queste sono cose meno gravi di quanto lo siano per te?
> non lo sono.non capisco quindi cosa c'entri
> 
> voglio sapere ora come si arriva a questo ragionamento.


Farei torto alla tua leggendaria Intelligenza, o dea della Sapienza, se da comune, mediocre e meschino mortale dovessi guidare una Divinità del tuo livello nel seguire un ragionamento talmente banale che persino un bambino delle scuole elementari farebbe immeditamente suo. Per cui me ne guardo bene. Ciao ciao:smile:


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Farei torto alla tua leggendaria Intelligenza, o dea della Sapienza, se da comune, mediocre e meschino mortale dovessi guidare una Divinità del tuo livello nel seguire un ragionamento talmente banale che persino un bambino delle scuole elementari farebbe immeditamente suo. *Per cui me ne guardo bene. *Ciao ciao:smile:


ci credo, non puoi


----------



## Hellseven (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci credo, non puoi


Oh, potrei. Ma non voglio


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Adesso visto che non hai riconosciuto un frustino vorrei capire che strizza capezzoli ti sei messo  non oso immaginare :carneval:


mica me lo sono messo io... :-O la prima volta che li ho usati mi sono inventato prendendo le molltette dell gruccie dei pantaloni da uomo.... le ho legate con una cordicella e poi facevo finta di essere buffalo bill... lei sotto a fare il cavallo.... questa è vera giuro... 
ah il cane di sbriciolata in foto mi sembrava uno di quei vecchi k way che si riponevano nella tasca:mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> mica me lo sono messo io... :-O la prima volta che li ho usati mi sono inventato prendendo le molltette dell gruccie dei pantaloni da uomo.... le ho legate con una cordicella e poi facevo finta di essere buffalo bill... lei sotto a fare il cavallo.... questa è vera giuro...
> ah il cane di sbriciolata in foto mi sembrava uno di quei vecchi k way che si riponevano nella tasca:mexican:


Un sexi shop fai da te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridagli.
> ma vogliamo prenderci qualche responsabilità e dire che una ragazzina di 15 anni che si offre per una canna è oggettivamente  una disperazione per una madre  e per la società in genere?
> io me la prendo eccome.


Anch'io. 
Per questo parlavo di prostituzione con la testa da quarantenne.
Ma l'atteggiamento delle quindicenni sopracitate (che l'abbiano insito o assorbito dall'ambientr familiare) denuncia che la "prostituzione" per ottenere facimente qualcosa è un atteggiamento che travalica l'età, l'intelligenza e la classe sociale.

Per cui concordo con sbriciolata e aggiungo che chi lo fa per lavoro (scelto) ha uguale dignità di chi fa qualsiasi altro lavoro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma figurati.posso scherzare su tutti ma non su di lui?
> non conosco nessuno se è per quello.ma hai capito di cosa parlavo? perché mi sembri totalmente fuori strada


Scusami, ho evidentemente frainteso.
Comunque fli riconosco il merito di non essere mai stato ipocrita su questo argomento


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente.bel ragionamento , comunque


il ragionamento c'era e c'è, ed e anche bello sostanzioso.
Basta leggere e non fermarsi ad un unica frase, che ti fa comodo.
dando una risposta tra l'altro che...boh, non ha alcun senso.
A ma già.
Non leggi tutto.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, tebe....tutto è partito da qui;
> se per te è normale prostituirsi ...perché definisci raccapricciante tutto ciò?


pensavo fosse evidente l'ironia non voluta di questo annuncio.
Raccapricciante quello.

e si. Per me potrebbe essere anche normale prostituirsi.
Pensavo fosse chiaro.


----------



## The Cheater (24 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anch'io.
> Per questo parlavo di prostituzione con la testa da quarantenne.
> Ma l'atteggiamento delle quindicenni sopracitate (che l'abbiano insito o assorbito dall'ambientr familiare) denuncia che *la "prostituzione" per ottenere facimente qualcosa è un atteggiamento che travalica l'età, l'intelligenza e la classe sociale*.
> 
> Per cui concordo con sbriciolata e aggiungo che chi lo fa per lavoro (scelto) ha uguale dignità di chi fa qualsiasi altro lavoro.


in pratica ciò che sostengo io da sempre:
"la donna è di natura puttana, vende se stessa (non necessariamente il proprio corpo) pur di ottenere ciò che vuole"

mi riferisco a tutto, anche al solo lasciar intendere, ma non dare, e nemmeno troppo chiaramente...ottenere tutto anche solo con un mezzo sguardo, una millimetrica estensione in avanti del proprio seno, un impercettibile mordicchiamento di labbra...

ho sempre pensato che una donna è in grado di rovesciare governi, scatenare guerre, distruggere certezze universali se solo lo vuole, ed effettivamente la storia è piena di episodi del genere: da cleopatra a elena di troia, fino alla lewinsky e i più "scadenti" casi italiani

si, per me è prostituzione sempre...ovviamente è un generalizzare, e sopratutto non tengo conto dei casi estremi come quello citato delle ragazzine...

parentesi:
tutto questa indignazione per chi lo fa per lavoro, mi indigna 
la donna "opera nel settore" da sempre...oggi lo fanno seguendo le regole dei tempi moderni: si chiamano escort, hanno il sito, vanno a tariffe speciali, sono indipendenti e senza il pappa di una volta, guadagnano molto più dei loro clienti anche i più facoltosi...libere di farlo, e liberi di usufrire per chi vuole...non ci vedo nulla di sconvolgente

bye bye :up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> detta anche sottocultura


Vero. Appunto per questo sento di indignarmi anche se non sono figlie mie proprio per non ghettizzarle anch'io, solo nei miei pensieri, in quella loro sottocultura. Ma non riuscirò a farmi capire.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> detta anche sottocultura





The Cheater ha detto:


> in pratica ciò che sostengo io da sempre:
> "la donna è di natura puttana, vende se stessa (non necessariamente il proprio corpo) pur di ottenere ciò che vuole"
> 
> mi riferisco a tutto, anche al solo lasciar intendere, ma non dare, e nemmeno troppo chiaramente...ottenere tutto anche solo con un mezzo sguardo, una millimetrica estensione in avanti del proprio seno, un impercettibile mordicchiamento di labbra...
> ...


Ero preoccupata:carneval: di essere così d'accordo con te nella discussione sulla mafia. Qui siamo di nuovo molto distanti. Neanche da dire che trovo incompatibile quel tuo discorso profondo sulla necessità di un cambiamento culturale e l'acquiescenza con cui fai tuo un ragionamento dello stesso tipo sulle donne.


----------



## The Cheater (24 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ero preoccupata:carneval: di essere così d'accordo con te nella discussione sulla mafia. Qui siamo di nuovo molto distanti. Neanche da dire che trovo incompatibile quel tuo discorso profondo sulla necessità di un cambiamento culturale e l'acquiescenza con cui fai tuo un ragionamento dello stesso tipo sulle donne.


Incompatibile???
Ma che dici???

Ora uno contrario alla mafia e i suoi principi deve necessariamente  condannare le puttane e le sfumature sull'argomento???

Dove è il nesso???

Mi sta bene che tu sia in disaccordo, ma il tuo trovare incompatibilità mi mette paura...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Incompatibile???
> Ma che dici???
> 
> Ora uno contrario alla mafia e i suoi principi deve necessariamente  condannare le puttane e le sfumature sull'argomento???
> ...


Condannare? Non hai letto quello che ho scritto. Non è che sia importante.


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> in pratica ciò che sostengo io da sempre:
> *"la donna è di natura puttana, vende se stessa (non necessariamente il proprio corpo) pur di ottenere ciò che vuole"
> *
> mi riferisco a tutto, anche al solo lasciar intendere, ma non dare, e nemmeno troppo chiaramente...ottenere tutto anche solo con un mezzo sguardo, una millimetrica estensione in avanti del proprio seno, un impercettibile mordicchiamento di labbra...
> ...


perfetto, siamo a posto:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> in pratica ciò che sostengo io da sempre:
> "la donna è di natura puttana, vende se stessa (non necessariamente il proprio corpo) pur di ottenere ciò che vuole"
> 
> mi riferisco a tutto, anche al solo lasciar intendere, ma non dare, e nemmeno troppo chiaramente...ottenere tutto anche solo con un mezzo sguardo, una millimetrica estensione in avanti del proprio seno, un impercettibile mordicchiamento di labbra...
> ...


Pensa te che fessi questi uomini che si fanno abbindolare da donne che alzano il sopracciglio e ammiccano con lo sguardo .... Ect... Ect... Ect... Siete rimasti alo stato primordiale.... Adamo vi fa un baffo :sbatti: p.s apa:complimenti per l'alta considerazione intellettiva che hai del genere maschile :maestra:


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

ma poi ,in grande evoluzione abbiamo anche una schiera di ragazzotti pseudo gigolò che si sta dando da fare in vista di un mercato ...forse in crescita di signore insoddisfatte .
sicché...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> altro che parecchi....i giornali pieni di annunci...on lien poi nn ne parliamo..pero'rimango della mia.sapere che fa sesso con me ,solo perche'la pago....non mi ''smuoverebbe''..........
> 
> spiace Conte..ho fatto avanti indri con la citta'che ti avevo detto,con il razzo sotto al culo...e quando ho visto il cartello ,Vicenza 74km..ci ho pensato 1 attimo..ma era tardi..poi casso..le montagne bianche e 7 gradi...ma si puo'???


Il maleficio amico mio...il maleficio...
Ti avvicini a me...e scattano le potenze oscure...
Ma ho trovato una nuova città da conquistare...Che ne dici di Cervignano del friuli?
Poi a 5km da casa ho stanato via Cornale...che ne dici?

Sai che adesso ogni volta che vado da una professionista...mi faccio fare la ritenuta d'acconto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Free... a 15 anni ti posso assicurare che tante ragazze offrono prestazioni sessuali per una canna o un'entrata in discoteca.
> E sono loro che lo propongono.
> E lei a 15 anni posso assicurarti che non era inesperta.
> Con tutto questo non dico che fosse la più rosea delle situazioni.
> ...


Ma più che altro io 46 riesco a far credere ciò che voglio ad una quindicenne, e posso influenzare ampiamente la sua capacità di discernimento no? E spingerla a compiere le scelte che IO voglio che lei compia...

Vedi Sbriciola tu hai giustamente mollato quel ceffone...perchè il tipo non ci sapeva fare no?

Credimi mi si rizzano tutti i peli...quando scorgo un maschio adulto che ci sa fare con le adolescenti...so che lui...con due paroline...potrebbe far sognare una come mia figlia...

Ovvio anche lei sa mollare ceffoni...
Ma ultimamente la vedo così svampita....che...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridagli.
> ma vogliamo prenderci qualche responsabilità e dire che una ragazzina di 15 anni che si offre per una canna è oggettivamente  una disperazione per una madre  e per la società in genere?
> io me la prendo eccome.


Beh...la madre è sempre l'ultima a sapere certe cose eh?


----------



## The Cheater (25 Maggio 2013)

Ovviamente le (mentalmente) anzianotte in pigiamone e calzettoni non fanno parte di quel genere di donna...

...chi aveva da intendere il senso l'ha inteso...

Siete di un noioso...poi vi lamentate dei maritini che si fanno la storiella o che vanno a pulle...ma cosa vi aspettate??? Complimenti per la morbidezza della lana del nuovo pigiama o per la croccantezza della tortina appena sfornata???

Siete tristi!!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ovviamente le (mentalmente) anzianotte *in pigiamone e calzettoni* non fanno parte di quel genere di donna...
> 
> ...chi aveva da intendere il senso l'ha inteso...
> 
> ...


secondo me tua nonna deve sverti scioccato da piccolo con qualche vestaglia da fantasmino , berretto di lana e lumino altrimenti non si spiega che ogni due per tre ce l'hai sù con queste cose:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

perché non ti vado bene, sei crudele


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ovviamente le (mentalmente) anzianotte in pigiamone e calzettoni non fanno parte di quel genere di donna...
> 
> ...chi aveva da intendere il senso l'ha inteso...
> 
> ...



ma le mogli traditrici come te le spieghi?

sempre con la tiritera del pigiamone e dei calzettoni, ma in versione maschile?:singleeye:


----------



## The Cheater (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me tua nonna deve sverti scioccato da piccolo con qualche vestaglia da fantasmino , berretto di lana e lumino altrimenti non si spiega che ogni due per tre ce l'hai sù con queste cose:rotfl:


Mia nonna (almeno una delle due) era l'emblema della puttana moderna, capace di ottenere tutto ciò che voleva ma contemporaneamente essere madre premurosa e affettuosa...
...una capitana assoluta...

L'immagine di cui sopra me la date voi e nasce da una utente (non ricordo il nome) che adorava state a casa a fare dolci mentre il marito viveva più dinamicamente...

...della serie: uccidetemi!!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

o  anziane o puttane e pitipì pitipà:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma le mogli traditrici come te le spieghi?
> 
> sempre con la tiritera del pigiamone e dei calzettoni, ma in versione maschile?:singleeye:


Capisco che il termine "puttana" possa suonare pesante ma il mio post era assolutamente positivo verso la donna...rappresentavo la mia ammirazione verso il potere che ha (e che l'uomo non avrà mai)

Il tradimento nel caso era solo una risposta: l'uomo tradisce e basta, con o senza pigiamone...la donna solitamente ha più motivazioni per farlo...


----------



## The Cheater (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> o  anziane o puttane e pitipì pitipà:mrgreen:


Siamo di generazioni troppo lontane cara mia...

Sai bene che non è questo il senso del mio discorso...ma va bene così


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Siamo di generazioni troppo lontane cara mia...
> 
> Sai bene che non è questo il senso del mio discorso...ma va bene così


 so che eri molto più profondo ma noi anzianotte non ci possiamo arrivare.comunque la bimba che ti sta arrivando, forse, riuscirà a regalarti un'idea diversa dell'universo femminile.
e anche per questo fare padre ti arricchirà


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anch'io.
> Per questo parlavo di prostituzione con la testa da quarantenne.
> Ma l'atteggiamento delle quindicenni sopracitate (che l'abbiano insito o assorbito dall'ambientr familiare) denuncia che la "prostituzione" per ottenere facimente qualcosa è un atteggiamento che travalica l'età, l'intelligenza e la classe sociale.
> 
> Per cui concordo con sbriciolata e aggiungo che *chi lo fa per lavoro (scelto) ha uguale dignità di chi fa qualsiasi altro lavoro.*



a parte il fatto che un lavoro che è un lavoro prevede il pagamento di tasse e quant'altro, io credo che chi tratta e fa trattare il proprio corpo in modo poco dignitoso* per soldi* sia il responsabile della perdita di dignità
siamo fatti di corpo e mente, chi svilisce il proprio corpo perchè la mente tende solo ai soldi è il primo a tenere in scarsa considerazione una parte fondamentale della propria persona
gratis, no, ovviamente:mrgreen:


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *Capisco che il termine "puttana" possa suonare pesante ma il mio post era assolutamente positivo verso la donna.*..rappresentavo la mia ammirazione verso il potere che ha (e che l'uomo non avrà mai)
> 
> Il tradimento nel caso era solo una risposta: l'uomo tradisce e basta, con o senza pigiamone...la donna solitamente ha più motivazioni per farlo...



hai fatto bene a precisarlo
a volte certe sottigliezze sfuggono!:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> so che eri molto più profondo ma noi anzianotte non ci possiamo arrivare.comunque la bimba che ti sta arrivando, forse, riuscirà a regalarti un'idea diversa dell'universo femminile.
> e anche per questo fare padre ti arricchirà


Sai quale è la differenza tra le persone come me e quelle come te???
Che quelli come me espongono con convinzione le proprie idee pur essendo per nulla sicuri di aver ragione e pronti a confrontarsi mentre quelle come te presentano le loro ragioni con leggerezza strafottenza e sarcasmo al limite del disinteresse ma dentro di se non mettono minimamente in dubbio di avere ragione...

Grazie sempre dell'interesse per la bimba in arrivo


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sai quale è la differenza tra le persone come me e quelle come te???
> Che quelli come me espongono con convinzione le proprie idee pur essendo per nulla sicuri di aver ragione e pronti a confrontarsi mentre quelle come te presentano le loro ragioni con leggerezza strafottenza e sarcasmo al limite del disinteresse ma dentro di se non mettono minimamente in dubbio di avere ragione...
> 
> Grazie sempre dell'interesse per la bimba in arrivo


prego


----------



## The Cheater (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai fatto bene a precisarlo
> a volte certe sottigliezze sfuggono!:mrgreen:


Questo post dovrebbe suggerire una risata, giusto???

Nel caso: ah ah ah


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Questo post dovrebbe suggerire una risata, giusto???
> 
> Nel caso: ah ah ah



a me sembra che il potere che ascrivi tu alle donne, mettendo a braccetto puttane con potere, sia originato sempre da qualcosa di sessuale 

invece ci sono donne di potere, il cui potere deriva da altro che non ha nulla a che vedere con il sesso


----------



## The Cheater (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra che il potere che ascrivi tu alle donne, mettendo a braccetto puttane con potere, sia originato sempre da qualcosa di sessuale
> 
> invece ci sono donne di potere, il cui potere deriva da altro che non ha nulla a che vedere con il sesso


E li che sbagli 
Il sesso c'entra sempre...indirettamente, inconsciamente, marginalmente, implicitamente, come vuoi tu ma in un modo o nell'alto c'entra sempre

...e una donna di carattere lo sa benissimo e sfrutta ogni dettaglio...

Per sesso nel caso non si intende "scopare" ma tutto ciò che ne rappresenta il contorno: desiderio, attrazione, immaginazione, gioco, sguardo, odori...

...si, non riesco a spiegarlo


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ovviamente le (mentalmente) anzianotte in pigiamone e calzettoni non fanno parte di quel genere di donna...
> 
> ...chi aveva da intendere il senso l'ha inteso...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che un lavoro che è un lavoro prevede il pagamento di tasse e quant'altro, io credo che chi tratta e fa trattare il proprio corpo in modo poco dignitoso* per soldi* sia il responsabile della perdita di dignità
> siamo fatti di corpo e mente, chi svilisce il proprio corpo perchè la mente tende solo ai soldi è il primo a tenere in scarsa considerazione una parte fondamentale della propria persona
> gratis, no, ovviamente:mrgreen:


Spiegami dove starebbe lo svilimento del mio corpo...

Sapessi quante volte ho scelto di fare il pornodivo...

Il problema è che nei provini sono sempre stato scartato....

E allora dico...
Ah si gigolò che affittano il loro ciccio....che uomini tristi, vili....e poco dignitosi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mai pensato che per fare seriamente "la puttana"...la concentrazione mentale è fondamentale?
Pensa...
Io intuisco che tipo di donna ti piace
e te la insceno...

E poi capisci perchè oltra il dovuto...i clienti mi fanno pure la mancia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ovviamente le (mentalmente) anzianotte in pigiamone e calzettoni non fanno parte di quel genere di donna...
> 
> ...chi aveva da intendere il senso l'ha inteso...
> 
> ...


Ma ci sei o ci fai???cosi tanto per sapere... Alla faccia delle anzianotte...ma la mattina ti bevi cicuta a colazione o yogurt inacidito... Oh tanto di cappello byeeeeee:corna:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> E li che sbagli
> Il sesso c'entra sempre...indirettamente, inconsciamente, marginalmente, implicitamente, come vuoi tu ma in un modo o nell'alto c'entra sempre
> 
> ...e una donna di carattere lo sa benissimo e sfrutta ogni dettaglio...
> ...


Infatti a parole spieghi molto male ... Così a occhio e croce le critiche a te fanno saltare i nervi :smile:


----------



## The Cheater (25 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infatti a parole spieghi molto male ... Così a occhio e croce le critiche a te fanno saltare i nervi :smile:


Saltare i nervi???

Ti sbagli...brutta stronza


----------



## The Cheater (25 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ci sei o ci fai???cosi tanto per sapere... Alla faccia delle anzianotte...ma la mattina ti bevi cicuta a colazione o yogurt inacidito... Oh tanto di cappello byeeeeee:corna:


Un po' ci sono, ma molto faccio 

La mattina the con rum (in realtà si dice ron)
Un prosecchino a metà mattinata
Cerasuolo a pranzo
Caffè con cordiale nel pomeriggio
Campari gin prima di cena
Champagne o merlot a cena
Cognac dopo cena

Sono perennemente ubriaco...


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Spiegami dove starebbe lo svilimento del mio corpo..*.
> 
> Sapessi quante volte ho scelto di fare il pornodivo...
> 
> ...



nei soldi

l'avevo anche grassettato


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> nei soldi
> 
> l'avevo anche grassettato


Ok free quando vuoi mi vendo volentieri...
Cifre modiche...
Mi prostituisco finchè vorrai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok free quando vuoi mi vendo volentieri...
> Cifre modiche...
> Mi prostituisco finchè vorrai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ok, vai tranquillo, ti proteggo io
...mi devi solo il 50%...

così come la vedi??:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Un po' ci sono, ma molto faccio
> 
> La mattina the con rum (in realtà si dice ron)
> Un prosecchino a metà mattinata
> ...


Ci fai? Ti impegni a dare l'immagine di te e degli uomini simili a te (neanche in questo forum sono in maggioranza) come appendici del loro pene? Contento tu.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai fatto bene a precisarlo
> a volte certe sottigliezze sfuggono!:mrgreen:


Forse perché le sottigliezze sono talmente ben nascoste che ci vorrebbe na lente d'ingrandimento da 300 mm per notarile


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, vai tranquillo, ti proteggo io
> ...mi devi solo il 50%...
> 
> così come la vedi??:mrgreen:


Affare fatto...
L'importante è ciulareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Suonare l'arte della figaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci fai? Ti impegni a dare l'immagine di te e degli uomini simili a te (neanche in questo forum sono in maggioranza) come appendici del loro pene? Contento tu.


Ma noi siamo i sempergodyboys,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Saltare i nervi???
> 
> Ti sbagli...brutta stronza


In effetti sono piuttosto stronza anzi molto se mi ci metto di impegno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma ora non l'ho fatto :smile::smile: se hai bisogno di delucidazioni fai un fischio se non ho meglio da fare magari rispondo :carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (25 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti sono piuttosto stronza anzi molto se mi ci metto di impegno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma ora non l'ho fatto :smile::smile: se hai bisogno di delucidazioni fai un fischio se non ho meglio da fare magari rispondo :carneval:


Ovviamente ero ironico
Sono molto democratico
Lotto per le mie idee ma "pretendo" di ascoltare attentamente quelle altrui

Sempre a disposizione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che un lavoro che è un lavoro prevede il pagamento di tasse e quant'altro, io credo che chi tratta e fa trattare il proprio corpo in modo poco dignitoso* per soldi* sia il responsabile della perdita di dignità
> siamo fatti di corpo e mente, chi svilisce il proprio corpo perchè la mente tende solo ai soldi è il primo a tenere in scarsa considerazione una parte fondamentale della propria persona
> gratis, no, ovviamente:mrgreen:


"In modo poco dignitoso"e "per soldi" sono due concetti molto diversi.
Concordo sul discorso tasse e contributi, dovrebbero legalizzare questo dignitosissimo lavoro, così magari anche qualche mente femminile si aprirebbe un po' di più, e certe sparate alla Lothar diventerebbero irrilevanti invece di suscitare certe levate di scudi (da ambo le parti)


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ovviamente ero ironico
> Sono molto democratico
> Lotto per le mie idee ma "pretendo" di ascoltare attentamente quelle altrui
> 
> Sempre a disposizione


bene  ah si ho letto che diverrai padre ...AUGURISSIMI  (non so se è il o la prima ma comunque sono le cose migliori della vita ) :up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

mi piace lasciare qui una frase di una *vera* _donna di carattere:
__“__Quello che molti ignorano è che il nostro cervello è fatto di due cervelli. Un cervello arcaico, limbico, localizzato nell'ippocampo, che non si è praticamente evoluto da tre milioni di anni a oggi, e non differisce molto tra l'homo sapiens e i mammiferi inferiori. Un cervello piccolo, ma che possiede una forza straordinaria. Controlla tutte quelle che sono le emozioni. Ha salvato l'australopiteco quando è sceso dagli alberi, permettendogli di fare fronte alla ferocia dell'ambiente e degli aggressori. L'altro cervello è quello cognitivo, molto più giovane. E' nato con il linguaggio e in 150mila anni ha vissuto uno sviluppo straordinario, specialmente grazie alla cultura.






_


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi piace lasciare qui una frase di una *vera* _donna di carattere:
> __“__Quello che molti ignorano è che il nostro cervello è fatto di due cervelli. Un cervello arcaico, limbico, localizzato nell'ippocampo, che non si è praticamente evoluto da tre milioni di anni a oggi, e non differisce molto tra l'homo sapiens e i mammiferi inferiori. Un cervello piccolo, ma che possiede una forza straordinaria. Controlla tutte quelle che sono le emozioni. Ha salvato l'australopiteco quando è sceso dagli alberi, permettendogli di fare fronte alla ferocia dell'ambiente e degli aggressori. L'altro cervello è quello cognitivo, molto più giovane. E' nato con il linguaggio e in 150mila anni ha vissuto uno sviluppo straordinario, specialmente grazie alla cultura.
> 
> 
> ...


Sicuramente la Montalcini ha sviluppato nella sua vita più che altro il secondo.
Altri seguono più che altro il primo e altri ancora riescono ad usufruire un p0' dell'uno e un po' dell'altro.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> "In modo poco dignitoso"e "per soldi" sono due concetti molto diversi.
> Concordo sul discorso tasse e contributi, dovrebbero legalizzare questo dignitosissimo lavoro, così magari anche qualche mente femminile si aprirebbe un po' di più, e certe sparate alla Lothar diventerebbero irrilevanti invece di suscitare certe levate di scudi (da ambo le parti)


ma mi digo e se mettono la porno tax...poi le tariffe quanto aumentano eh?
Pompino ivato eh?

Ma io dico è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina?

Chi ha inventato sto mestiere?
E' stato lui a dire te do schei se te me la moli...o lei per prima a dire...se te la vui mola schei?

Questo io mi chiedo...

Da dove è nata l'idea di vendersi?
O di comperare?

Le antiche etere?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sicuramente la Montalcini ha sviluppato nella sua vita più che altro il secondo.
> Altri seguono più che altro il primo e altri ancora riescono ad usufruire un p0' dell'uno e un po' dell'altro.


Mah dicevano che chi non ha testa ha gambe...
Ma a sto mondo se fossero tutte come la Montalcini...
Saremmo tutti dei maigoduti e tutti là a studiare...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah dicevano che chi non ha testa ha gambe...
> Ma a sto mondo se fossero tutte come la Montalcini...
> Saremmo tutti dei maigoduti e tutti là a studiare...


Il godimento della montalcini erano provette, studi, microscopi e similari.
Probabilmente godeva tanto quanto me a studiare la storia, con la differenza che godo anche con una bella scopata ben fatta.
Non credo fosse una mai goduta, ma sicuramente non è l'unico esempio di una vera donna.
E' semplicemente uno dei tanti esempi di vere donne che la storia ci fa conoscere.
Anche tra le puttane.

ma lo sai.
Min è più cerebrale quindi fa questi esempi


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il godimento della montalcini erano provette, studi, microscopi e similari.
> Probabilmente godeva tanto quanto me a studiare la storia, con la differenza che godo anche con una bella scopata ben fatta.
> Non credo fosse una mai goduta, ma sicuramente non è l'unico esempio di una vera donna.
> E' semplicemente uno dei tanti esempi di vere donne che la storia ci fa conoscere.
> ...


Ma che m'importa dei godimenti della Montalcini?
Io dico...vado con lei...mica godo io no?

E quali sarebbero le false donne?

Ah si quelle che te la promettono e poi non te la mollano...

Abbattiamole...uomini a me...

W le massaggiatrici del mondo...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

Consiglio di leggere
Storia delle altre, concubine amanti, mantenute  e amiche di Elizabeth Abbot.
E' una studiosa di storia, che  amo molto di cui ho praticamente tutti i suoi libri.
E' un libro molto vecchio ma vale la pensa di leggerlo.

Il mondo è pieno di donne vere, che non "sacrificano" la loro parte emozionale e sessuale.


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini;1137215[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]"*In modo poco dignitoso"e "per soldi" sono due concetti molto diversi.*[/B]
> Concordo sul discorso tasse e contributi, dovrebbero legalizzare questo dignitosissimo lavoro, così magari anche qualche mente femminile si aprirebbe un po' di più, e certe sparate alla Lothar diventerebbero irrilevanti invece di suscitare certe levate di scudi (da ambo le parti)



infatti, la dignità non te la compri con i soldi, per es.
e invece se ce l'hai, saprai bene che per mantenerla i soldi, anche, vanno maneggiati con una certa cura
ad es., se presto soldi senza interessi sono una persona che dà una mano, se voglio gli interessi sono uno strozzino
poi guarda caso, chi è costretta a fare la prostituta si vergogna, non lo sopporta, se può scappa dimostrando di non sentire per niente il fascino di codesto "lavoro dignitoso", e invece chi guadagna veramente sarebbe ammantato di dignità, e non, piuttosto stranamente direi, di pura avidità?


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Consiglio di leggere
> Storia delle altre, concubine amanti, mantenute  e amiche di Elizabeth Abbot.
> E' una studiosa di storia, che  amo molto di cui ho praticamente tutti i suoi libri.
> E' un libro molto vecchio ma vale la pensa di leggerlo.
> ...


premesso che a parlare di  _vera_  riferito al carattere è stato cheater ....
chi l'ha detto che la montalcini abbia sacrificato la sua parte emozionale e sensuale?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti, la dignità non te la compri con i soldi, per es.
> e invece se ce l'hai, saprai bene che per mantenerla i soldi, anche, vanno maneggiati con una certa cura
> ad es., se presto soldi senza interessi sono una persona che dà una mano, se voglio gli interessi sono uno strozzino
> poi guarda caso, chi è costretta a fare la prostituta si vergogna, non lo sopporta, se può scappa dimostrando di non sentire per niente il fascino di codesto "lavoro dignitoso", e invece chi guadagna veramente sarebbe ammantato di dignità, e non, piuttosto stranamente direi, di pura avidità?


Beh ma scusa...
Facciamo una prova empirica.
VIeni da me: per sei mesi sarai costretta a suonare il pianoforte 8 ore al giorno.
Poi mi dici....

Se parliamo della costrizione quello no...

Dai questo si che è un dramma sociale dai...nelle nostre strade anche in pieno giorno...lì è impossibile che delle essere umane...abbiamo scelto quella vita...

Io ti parlo di donne che si dicono...ma perchè non vendo la mona quando mi va e con chi mi va?
Quelle ti dicono? Dignità? Dignità un per de palle...a me serviva na via spiccia per procurarmi il denaro che so per na settimana alle maldive...

Sai chi si brucia in quel mestiere eh?
Quelle che non fanno come l'amica di Sbriciola...
Ma si ritrovano ad aver esigenza di spesa di mille euro al giorno.
Ed eccole che arraffano uomini a più non posso pur di aver quel denaro...

Ma provo una pena profondissima per quelle donne costrette sulle nostre strade...e che diamine...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> premesso che a parlare di  _vera_  riferito al carattere è stato cheater ....
> chi l'ha detto che la montalcini abbia sacrificato la sua parte emozionale e sensuale?


Parlare con te oggi è difficile.
Non ho detto che ha sacrificato qualcosa ho scritto che ha vissuto in modo diverso seguendo le sue inclinazioni.
Ma che hai?


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sicuramente la Montalcini ha sviluppato nella sua vita più che altro il secondo.
> Altri seguono più che altro il primo e altri ancora riescono ad usufruire un p0' dell'uno e un po' dell'altro.



Dove l'hai letto Min che ha sacrificato la sua parte emozionale?


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dove l'hai letto Min che ha sacrificato la sua parte emozionale?


stai bene tessssoro?



mi son spuntati i fiori


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ma scusa...
> Facciamo una prova empirica.
> VIeni da me: per sei mesi sarai costretta a suonare il pianoforte 8 ore al giorno.
> Poi mi dici....
> ...


guarda che con questi discorsi ti incasini sempre di più
dimmi allora quale altra attività lavorativa può essere vista, alternativamente, come vergogna, pena e dramma sociale, o come dignitosa al pari di tutte le altre...perchè l'attività è sempre quella, no? e cioè noleggiare il proprio corpo in cambio di soldi
e poi, sei tu il primo a criticare la puttana-cicala che spende 1000 euro al giorno e a ritenere consona la puttana-formica, amica di Sbri
ma che te ne frega a te, dico io, come spendono i loro soldi??
quale altra attività lavorativa è dignitosa se la fai per "sistemarti" e non lo è se la fai per sputtanarti i soldi come ti pare a te? 

quindi per riassumere la puttana farebbe un lavoro dignitoso se:
è per libera scelta
è povera ma bella, intelligente e anche "studiata" 
è un'artista, tanto da giustificare l'acquisizione dello stipendio dei mariti altrui
se non si sputtana i soldi come le pare a lei ma al contrario risparmia per poi smettere di fare la puttana

eh?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda che con questi discorsi ti incasini sempre di più
> dimmi allora quale altra attività lavorativa può essere vista, alternativamente, come vergogna, pena e dramma sociale, o come dignitosa al pari di tutte le altre...perchè l'attività è sempre quella, no? e cioè noleggiare il proprio corpo in cambio di soldi
> e poi, sei tu il primo a criticare la puttana-cicala che spende 1000 euro al giorno e a ritenere consona la puttana-formica, amica di Sbri
> ma che te ne frega a te, dico io, come spendono i loro soldi??
> ...


lo stai cartavetrando :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda che con questi discorsi ti incasini sempre di più
> dimmi allora quale altra attività lavorativa può essere vista, alternativamente, come vergogna, pena e dramma sociale, o come dignitosa al pari di tutte le altre...perchè l'attività è sempre quella, no? e cioè noleggiare il proprio corpo in cambio di soldi
> e poi, sei tu il primo a criticare la puttana-cicala che spende 1000 euro al giorno e a ritenere consona la puttana-formica, amica di Sbri
> ma che te ne frega a te, dico io, come spendono i loro soldi??
> ...


Beh lavori che so...
Spacciare droga...
Non è poco dignitoso come lavoro...

Per me è dignitoso se la puttana
lo fa con sentire artistico...
Come in risposta ad una vocazione...

Io mi sento portata a portare peace and love
a tutti questi uomini bisognosi di calore e affetto...

Vedi conte...
Tu sei un virtuoso delle tastiere...
Io invece sono una virtuosa del piacere...

Ah grandio sei proprio magica come pifferaia...
Orsù intonami qui il cromorno...ah ma senti questa impudica cianamella
hai la figa che è come un'ocarina...

Sul mettere via i soldi...eheehehehehe...
La puttana saggia sa...che diman
ci sarà quella nuova
più giovane di lei che le fregherà il posto...

Quindi meglio investire per il futuro...

Oddio anche se fai la ballerina classica hai carriera breve eh?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lo stai cartavetrando :rotfl:


Tu dici? Ma nooooooooooooooooooo...
Se mi vuole conciare per le feste 
deve prima venire al mio cospetto

e lì vediamo come si mette no?....

Con il mio fare subdolo e cafone...senza che se ne accorga...
Se ne esce convinta sulla necessità di provare questo mestiere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2013)

Visione...
Allora free
parte in quarta dicendosi ora vado là e lo sistemo io quel maramaldo...
E si ritrova dentro un lussuoso bordello pieno di divani e donnine succinte
che le dicono...

Ah cara free...cosa volevi dire al conte?
Di pure a noi...che siamo membre del suo staff...

E' così buono con noi...tutte...ci protegge...e ci tiene lontani i cattivoni...
Pensa grazie a lui possiamo esprimere il massimo di noi stesse...

Poi arrivo io e sentenzio...
Occhio ragazze questa è la nipote della merlin...

E loro dagli dagli dagli e la pistano...

Poi io dico...ma cosa fate...testone...mi sono sbagliato con un'altra questa non è la nipote della merlin...è una del forum che è venuta a trovarmi...

A quel punto free...dirà...
Non ho più voglia di discutere con te...il problema della prostituzione...


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2013)

che poi, povera Merlin.
fare questo alle prostitute non era sua intenzione.
Voleva solo proteggerle di più, non santirizzarle.
Peccato chela storia insegni invece, che quella legge per quanto possibileha semplicemente peggiorato e di tanto. Tutto.

Detto questo io sono per la riapertura delle case chiuse e vi giuro sulla guest che ne metto su una.
_Da Madame Tebè_


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2013)

Tebè con l'accento ovvio.
Vedo già le specializzazioni

Intanto niente macro tette.
Solo micro. La seconda e sei già fuori.
Rachitiche e cavallettose.
Ovviamente dotate di cameltoe se no il famoso massaggio a vantosa non si può fare.
Sconti per gli slave.

E poi  vedo una GRANDIOSA sezione maschile...che sarà il toooop del mio bordellone flapflap


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Beh lavori che so...
> Spacciare droga...
> Non è poco dignitoso come lavoro...*
> 
> ...



primo neretto: :sbatti:
non so perchè, me lo sentivo che prima o poi avresti tirato fuori lo spacciatore, nota attività lavorativa dignitosissima!
invece si stava parlando di attività lavorative, non di attività criminali

secondo neretto: appunto, per te e alle tue condizioni!:singleeye:


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici? Ma nooooooooooooooooooo...
> Se mi vuole conciare per le feste
> deve prima venire al mio cospetto
> 
> ...



certo, io adoro il lavoro, passerei ore ad osservarlo...


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lo stai cartavetrando :rotfl:



ops!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> certo, io adoro il lavoro, passerei ore ad osservarlo...


Pure guardona...
Facciamo il botto....

Lunaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

L'ho trovata!

Luna avevi detto che volevi farlo con me se trovavo una che ci guardava.....

Adesso l'ho trovata e devi darmela....uauauauaauauauauauaau....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> primo neretto: :sbatti:
> non so perchè, me lo sentivo che prima o poi avresti tirato fuori lo spacciatore, nota attività lavorativa dignitosissima!
> invece si stava parlando di attività lavorative, non di attività criminali
> 
> secondo neretto: appunto, per te e alle tue condizioni!:singleeye:


Beh si sta lavorando da anni per ottenere un contratto nazionale per le prestatrici d'opera corporale...
Radunando tutto il settore no?
Massaggiatrici, rifacitrici di unghie, estetiste....
Insomma per fare un quadro completo...

Pensa che si potrebbe anche aprire una scuola....
L'accompagnatrice perfetta...

Insomma c'è modo e modo di fare la badante no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2013)

Comunque ai tempi di mio nonno, prima dell'emancipazione femminile, prima dell'universo coppia e blablablabla...
Gli uomini alla sera uscivano.
E andavano al bar a giocare le carte.

Ovvio dietro al bar c'erano le stanze, oppure sopra al bar: mio nonno stesso mi indicò i palazzi dove ci stavano ste cose.

Mica le mogli uscivano di casa per seguire i mariti no?
Dormivano beate...

Ed erano ste donne nelle case: tutte serissime.
Perchè se sgarravi erano guai.

Dicono che fosse difficilissimo riscattarsi, ma chi era brava ci riusciva e diventava matresse a sua volta....

Mentre altrove c'era il puritanesimo, mio nonno portava avanti il putanesimo.
E diceva che neanche il duce e il fascismo potevano nulla contro il putanesimo.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Maggio 2013)

Io per me mi domando: ma un uomo che va con una troia:

1. Svuota i coglioni, semplicemente (ma ci credo poco)
2. Cerca rassicurazioni attraverso il sesso e con il sesso (perché perché perché, per mille motivi!)

Se è 1. : è un animale, non un maschio specie homo (quindi fare la puttana non ha nulla di bello)
Se è 2. : come fa a trovare rassicurazioni in una che lo fa per finta? Cioè: bisogna credere che le troia con cui stai andando davvero per te abbia uno straccio di preferenza, per un attimo ti giri il film che *lei ti vuole*! Ma signori! Ma io mi faccio domande sulla dignità dei maschi che vanno con una troia, non su quella di una troia per scelta. La troia per scelta, almeno, in questo secondo caso esercita un potere. Lasciamo stare i soldi per un attimo. Pensiamo a quello che si può sentire dentro. Ecco, un uomo cosa sente dentro?
Ha davvero mai smesso di essere un bambino, uno che vuole credere nelle fiabe, uno che va a troie?


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io per me mi domando: ma un uomo che va con una troia:
> 
> 1. Svuota i coglioni, semplicemente (ma ci credo poco)
> 2. Cerca rassicurazioni attraverso il sesso e con il sesso (perché perché perché, per mille motivi!)
> ...


L'uomo va con una Troia per dimenticare per un'oretta l'esistenza di donne complicate e pesanti come te


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh si sta lavorando da anni per ottenere un contratto nazionale per le prestatrici d'opera corporale...
> Radunando tutto il settore no?
> Massaggiatrici, rifacitrici di unghie, estetiste....
> Insomma per fare un quadro completo...
> ...



ora le estetiste ti linciano!:rotfl:


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io per me mi domando: ma un uomo che va con una troia:
> 
> 1. Svuota i coglioni, semplicemente (ma ci credo poco)
> 2. Cerca rassicurazioni attraverso il sesso e con il sesso (perché perché perché, per mille motivi!)
> ...



no

è proprio quello il punto, secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no
> 
> è proprio quello il punto, secondo me


:up:


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> L'uomo va con una Troia per dimenticare per un'oretta l'esistenza di donne complicate e pesanti come te


un altro che mette le faccine sorridenti a sproposito.
fantastica....ho visto che ti piace rothko...e per questo hai la mia stima, sorella


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un altro che mette le faccine sorridenti a sproposito.
> fantastica....ho visto che ti piace rothko...e per questo hai la mia stima, sorella


capisco il tuo risentimento per le faccine
anche io la penso come te: specie per quelli che mettono la faccina della risata grassa (questa per intenderci :rotfl

si, da fastidio se non c'è nulla da ridere...nel mio caso la faccina voleva intendere solo una espressione serena e non astiosa pur esprimendo un concetto, un'idea sicuramente dura e critica verso chi quotavo...

insomma non volevo sfottere...preferisco essere criticato per ciò che dico che non per "come" lo dico...i modi sono importanti, direi universali...i concetti invece sono "fortunatamente" differenti da persona a persona...

(sorrido mentre scrivo, ma non metto faccina)


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> capisco il tuo risentimento per le faccine
> anche io la penso come te: specie per quelli che mettono la faccina della risata grassa (questa per intenderci :rotfl
> 
> si, da fastidio se non c'è nulla da ridere...nel mio caso la faccina voleva intendere solo una espressione serena e non astiosa pur esprimendo un concetto, un'idea sicuramente dura e critica verso chi quotavo...
> ...


ma và?
si era capito.
ciao, posso mettere un 
Rothko?si posso


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma và?
> si era capito.
> ciao, posso mettere un
> Rothko?si possoView attachment 7034


tranquilla...faccio a tutti la stessa impressione che tu hai di me:

stronxo, a tratti interessante, a tratti condivisibile, stronxo, scorretto e subdolo, plausibile e comprensibile, stronxo, apparentemente sincero, sicuro ma anche no, stronxo...

poco di cui vantarsi...è natura!!!


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tranquilla...faccio a tutti la stessa impressione che tu hai di me:
> 
> stronxo, a tratti interessante, a tratti condivisibile, stronxo, scorretto e subdolo, plausibile e comprensibile, stronxo, apparentemente sincero, sicuro ma anche no, stronxo...
> 
> poco di cui vantarsi...è natura!!!


a me sembri solo un bravo cristo, dai


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ora le estetiste ti linciano!:rotfl:


Vuoi che ti racconti di quella volta che consigliai ad una mia amica estetista di mettere un annuncio sul giornale?
Io redassi il testo e lei ci cascò in pieno...

Successe uno di quei casini che....

Ah grandio quanto risi...
Tutti che telefonavano convinti che....

E io...visto quanti puttanieri stanno a sto mondo? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E lei sentenziò...visto? Tu trovi sempre la maniera per fare passare una donna per puttana....subdolo e cafone...ma se ti prendo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tranquilla...faccio a tutti la stessa impressione che tu hai di me:
> 
> stronxo, a tratti interessante, a tratti condivisibile, stronxo, scorretto e subdolo, plausibile e comprensibile, stronxo, apparentemente sincero, sicuro ma anche no, stronxo...
> 
> poco di cui vantarsi...è natura!!!


A me francamente sei sempre sembrato un coglione da primato. Ma roba veramente da coccarda e primo premio tipo fiera della zucca, eh.


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me francamente sei sempre sembrato un coglione da primato. Ma roba veramente da coccarda e primo premio tipo fiera della zucca, eh.


A me invece tu no

Stai più sul "nulla cosmico" tipo un bicchiere d'acqua ciappazzi dopo fiumi di moet o cristal

Della serie "un coglione da primato fa più figura...almeno lo noti"


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tranquilla...faccio a tutti la stessa impressione che tu hai di me:
> 
> *stronxo, a tratti interessante*, a tratti condivisibile, stronxo, scorretto e subdolo, plausibile e comprensibile, stronxo, apparentemente sincero, sicuro ma anche no, stronxo...
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> A me invece tu no
> 
> Stai più sul "nulla cosmico" tipo un bicchiere d'acqua ciappazzi dopo fiumi di moet o cristal
> 
> Della serie "un coglione da primato fa più figura...almeno lo noti"


Eh, ma infatti di figura ne fai. Ammazza. Bravo.


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma infatti di figura ne fai. Ammazza. Bravo.


Si si, lo so

C'è chi nasce per essere notato (nel bene o nel male)

Altri nascono per fare le comparse...tu sei ottimo in tal senso


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si si, lo so
> 
> C'è chi nasce per essere notato (nel bene o nel male)
> 
> Altri nascono per fare le comparse...tu sei ottimo in tal senso



Madonna. Sì. Spacchi proprio. Ti si nota. Buchi lo schermo.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> opcorn:


passamene uno...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

Massaggino??


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Massaggino??


volendo...non sarebbe male...sono un pochino "incriccata"


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> volendo...non sarebbe male...sono un pochino "incriccata"


prendo il lubrificante ed arrivo. :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> passamene uno...


no, sono i miei:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, sono i miei:mrgreen:


allora facciamo così..tu mi dai un po' delle tue patatine...(i pop* corn *non sono bene accetti qui:rotfl e io ti do la coca cola..oppure preferisci la fanta?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> prendo il lubrificante ed arrivo. :up:


olio di mandorle dolci...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> olio di mandorle dolci...


NO.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> allora facciamo così..tu mi dai un po' delle tue patatine...(i pop* corn *non sono bene accetti qui:rotfl e io ti do la coca cola..oppure preferisci la fanta?


bimba... con chi credi di parlare?
Va bene le patatine...
ma da bere birra.
Sarò mica una da bibitina gasata, io!:incazzato:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bimba... con chi credi di parlare?
> Va bene le patatine...
> ma da bere birra.
> Sarò mica una da bibitina gasata, io!:incazzato:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> View attachment 7035


umphffff


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> View attachment 7035[/QUOTE
> quello dopo...certo....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quello dopo...certo....


quello serve sicuramente per i massaggi e poi .......anche, forse.


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna. Sì. Spacchi proprio. Ti si nota. Buchi lo schermo.


Mi basta che scrivi la tua NON intenzione di fare show litigando e ingiuriandoci come almeno IO vorrei evitare...

Per il resto possiamo continuare a sfotterci e non stimarci serenamente


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quello serve sicuramente per i massaggi e poi .......anche,* forse*.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quello serve sicuramente per i massaggi e poi .......anche, forse.


Oddio tu quoque.
Quella roba sulla pelle... bleah.
Meglio il karitè.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


>


*ti pare normale che una donna dice "certo" e un uomo risponde lei "forse"...siamo su scherzi a parte??*


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio* tu quoque.*
> Quella roba sulla pelle... bleah.
> Meglio il karitè.


noi lui quoque come gli altri non preoccuparti....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> noi lui quoque come gli altri non preoccuparti....


i soliti due kili di chiacchere, eh?
Ma tutti qua quelli bravi solo a parole?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi basta che scrivi la tua NON intenzione di fare show litigando e ingiuriandoci come almeno IO vorrei evitare...
> 
> Per il resto possiamo continuare a sfotterci e non stimarci serenamente


Ma che stracazzo dovrebbe importare A ME di fare show, brutto coglione, che qua tra me e te lo sveglione che se gli danno del
coglione patentato risponde una genialata tipo "Eh, ma intanto mi notano, sono in primo piano!" sei TU, mica io. Show.


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> noi lui quoque come gli altri non preoccuparti....


che d'è il karitè?


----------



## passerino (27 Maggio 2013)

Ciao a tutte belle passerine..... ))


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che stracazzo dovrebbe importare A ME di fare show, brutto coglione, che qua tra me e te lo sveglione che se gli danno del
> coglione patentato risponde una genialata tipo "Eh, ma intanto mi notano, sono in primo piano!" sei TU, mica io. Show.


succhicazzi, calma.
tra poco vai in pausa caffè...
funziona sempre la macchinetta lungo il corridoio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte belle passerine..... ))


e meno male che sei arrivato tu. Occhio che Tebe secondo me ti vuole broccolare. Sta meditando di formare un Passerino's fun club. Io comunque mi iscrivo


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che stracazzo dovrebbe importare A ME di fare show, brutto coglione, che qua tra me e te lo sveglione che se gli danno del
> coglione patentato risponde una genialata tipo "Eh, ma intanto mi notano, sono in primo piano!" sei TU, mica io. Show.


Tranquillo
Sfogati
Capisco che una valvola di sfogo alla tua vita devi trovarla
Ti sono vicino


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte belle passerine..... ))


:calcio:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i soliti due kili di chiacchere, eh?
> Ma tutti qua quelli bravi solo a parole?


guarda..mio marito è fortunato....scrivo in un forum pullulante di maschiacci traditori, sono spavalda, dico le parole sconce, broccolo...senza ledere la mia virtù...(per volere degli altri)che culo che ha...alle volte mi vede scrivere..e chiede che fai chatti?...si..ma tranquillo...qui non me la da nessuno...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Tranquillo
> Sfogati
> Capisco che una valvola di sfogo alla tua vita devi trovarla
> Ti sono vicino


Sì. Aiutami sparandoti qualche altra posa, dai. Che poi rido e mi torna il buonumore. Dai oh.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *ti pare normale che una donna dice "certo" e un uomo risponde lei "forse"...siamo su scherzi a parte??*


Ma cosa hai capito?????? intendevo che non avremmo avuto bisogno del lubrificante! 

---->


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma cosa hai capito?????? intendevo che non avremmo avuto bisogno del lubrificante!
> 
> ---->


pardon allora...stavolta ho capito male io..faccio penitenza...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pardon allora...stavolta ho capito male io..faccio penitenza...


Per penitenza puoi mandarmi una foto in costume adamitico. Figura intera. :mrgreen: 

Mani sui fianchi.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Per penitenza puoi mandarmi una foto in costume adamitico. Figura intera. :mrgreen:
> 
> *Mani sui fianchi*.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> guarda..mio marito è fortunato....scrivo in un forum pullulante di maschiacci traditori, sono spavalda, dico le parole sconce, broccolo...senza ledere la mia virtù...(per volere degli altri)che culo che ha...alle volte mi vede scrivere..e chiede che fai chatti?...si..ma tranquillo...qui non me la da *nessuno...*:rotfl:


verramente sei tu che non vuoi mollarla, io te l'ho chiesto più volte, ma tu te la tiri. (nel senso che fai la preziosa)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


c'è poco da ridere. Qua non è ancora arrivato nulla.  

Ed io avevo già preparato la crema per le mani ed i fazzolettini. :carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> verramente sei tu che non vuoi mollarla, io te l'ho chiesto più volte, ma tu te la tiri. (nel senso che fai la preziosa)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io tiro..ma qui non arriva nulla....tiro a vuoto...gas si è perso per starda parecchie volte..battiato ricordo(carino lui molto) ha smesso di scrivere...andato, sparito...l'ultima frase che scrissi a lui fu "quando ci vediamo te la do...":rotfl:...l7 doveva portarmi ad un ballo e fare follie ma...non leggo più nemmeno lui...e dici che me la tiro???...:rotfl::rotfl::rotflk lui organizziamoci e concludiamo...però non sparire..altrimenti farfalla mi mena...


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> c'è poco da ridere. Qua non è ancora arrivato nulla.
> 
> Ed io avevo già preparato la crema per le mani ed i fazzolettini. :carneval:


ebeh...il massaggio via fax non è piacevole..ci sono un paio di km che ci dividono...peccato..promettevi bene...(oggi sono più...del solito..scusate..)


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io tiro..ma qui non arriva nulla....tiro a vuoto...gas si è perso per starda parecchie volte..battiato ricordo(carino lui molto) ha smesso di scrivere...andato, sparito...l'ultima frase che scrissi a lui fu "quando ci vediamo te la do...":rotfl:...l7 doveva portarmi ad un ballo e fare follie ma...non leggo più nemmeno lui...e dici che me la tiro???...:rotfl::rotfl::rotflk lui organizziamoci e concludiamo...però non sparire..altrimenti farfalla mi mena...


Così funziona???
E io che tutto questo tempo ho trascurato i messaggi privati...

...dovrei iniziare ad usarli


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ebeh...il massaggio via fax non è piacevole..*ci sono un paio di km *che ci dividono...peccato..promettevi bene...(oggi sono più...del solito..scusate..)


magari


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2013)

eccomi!
mancavo? :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> eccomi!
> mancavo? :mrgreen:



hai già mancato abbastanza. ora fatti da parte che tocca a me....











































.. paccare annuccia. :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> eccomi!
> mancavo? :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hai già mancato abbastanza. ora fatti da parte che tocca a me...... paccare annuccia. :mrgreen:


allora vedi se tu ci riesci :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> allora vedi se tu ci riesci :mrgreen:


contaci!


----------



## Lui (27 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> eccomi!
> mancavo? :mrgreen:


non c'eravamo accorti della tua assenza.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> eccomi!
> mancavo? :mrgreen:


Solo a me 
Annuccia si lamenta sempre e ti fa cattiva pubblicitá..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Solo a me
> Annuccia si lamenta sempre e ti fa cattiva pubblicitá..


della serie chi dispreza compra? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> della serie chi dispreza compra? :mrgreen:


Giâ...
Ormai siamo in guerra aperta io e lei... Tanto siete innocui


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giâ...
> Ormai siamo in guerra aperta io e lei... Tanto siete innocui


Parla per gli altri... :mrgreen: ... io, quando voglio, sono molto pericoloso. :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giâ...
> Ormai siamo in guerra aperta io e lei... Tanto siete innocui


ciao farfalla...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao farfalla...


Ciao bella


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> guarda..mio marito è fortunato....scrivo in un forum pullulante di maschiacci traditori, sono spavalda, dico le parole sconce, broccolo...senza ledere la mia virtù...(per volere degli altri)che culo che ha...alle volte mi vede scrivere..e chiede che fai chatti?...si..ma tranquillo...qui non me la da nessuno...:rotfl:


è la recessione


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte belle passerine..... ))



sono svenuta dal ridere!!!

ahahahahahahahah


meno male che c'è passerino che alza la media dei maschi nuovi!

Tra stronzi, bastardelli, acidi, in picco eccetera...non sembriamo più un allegro D) forum di tradimento, ma 
rifugiopeccatorum.net


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e meno male che sei arrivato tu. Occhio che Tebe secondo me ti vuole broccolare. Sta meditando di formare un Passerino's fun club. Io comunque mi iscrivo





no, niente broccolo.
Lui, da come scrive e si pone è assolutamente bandito dal broccolo. Il mio almeno.

Però il club lo apro.


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono svenuta dal ridere!!!
> 
> ahahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Io sono molto stronzo sufficientemente bastardello e avido il giusto

Ma sempre molto allegro...

...e scopo da dio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tra stronzi, bastardelli, acidi, in picco eccetera...non sembriamo più un allegro D) forum di tradimento, ma
> rifugiopeccatorum.net


no scusa ed io tra quale sarei?


----------



## Fantastica (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> L'uomo va con una Troia per dimenticare per un'oretta l'esistenza di donne complicate e pesanti come te


Ti ho riferito il pensiero di uomini che si sentono così. Non è esattamente il mio, anche se lo condivido.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io sono molto stronzo sufficientemente bastardello e avido il giusto
> 
> Ma sempre molto allegro...
> 
> ...e scopo da dio





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no scusa ed io tra quale sarei?


ma voi due non siete messi in discussione, così come i "vecchi".

Parlavo SOLO dei nuovi.

Madonna che pecole


:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io sono molto stronzo sufficientemente bastardello e avido il giusto
> 
> Ma sempre molto allegro...
> 
> *...e scopo da dio*


BOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!
è arrivato l'arrotino!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io sono molto stronzo sufficientemente bastardello e avido il giusto
> 
> Ma sempre molto allegro...
> 
> ...e scopo da dio


però avevamo bisogno solo di un idraulico, buon uomo.
ma le faremo sapere


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però avevamo bisogno solo di un idraulico, buon uomo.
> ma le faremo sapere



parla per te


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

Min, prova qui per l'idraulico

http://www.aggiustatutto.it/forum/6-idraulica.html


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> parla per te


noi l'abbiamo fatto


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io sono molto stronzo sufficientemente bastardello e avido il giusto
> 
> Ma sempre molto allegro...
> 
> ...e scopo da dio


C'è da dire che sprizzi umiltà da tutti i pori :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Min, prova qui per l'idraulico
> 
> http://www.aggiustatutto.it/forum/6-idraulica.html


Ma tu conosci tutti i forum del globo terraqueo?


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> BOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!
> è arrivato l'arrotino!!!!!!!


Solo in questo forum se parli dei tuoi difetti ti sfottono e se parli dei pregi va peggio...

...ma de che cazzo se deve parlà???


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Min, prova qui per l'idraulico
> 
> http://www.aggiustatutto.it/forum/6-idraulica.html


  L'hai trovato cercando questo? http://www.aggiustatutto.it/forum/6-idraulica/14997-adescamento-massimo-per-una-pompa.html :carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'è da dire che sprizzi umiltà da tutti i pori :smile:


Si
In generale "sprizzo" comunque...molto!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si
> In generale "sprizzo" comunque...molto!!!


Così mi fai venire in mente un idrante .... Ok trasudi va meglio? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Così mi fai venire in mente un idrante .... Ok *trasudi* va meglio? :mrgreen:


Madonna che schifo.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> noi l'abbiamo fatto



...

come non detto.
Ritiro e porgo le mie scuse.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna che schifo.


Be' era necessario per evitare che the cheat  s'allargasse troppo :mrgreen:  Di là verità missione compiuta :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Solo in questo forum se parli dei tuoi difetti ti sfottono e se parli dei pregi va peggio...
> 
> ...ma de che cazzo se deve parlà???


ma... un uomo, un uomo serio, mica si vanta delle sue prestazioni!
devi lasciarlo dire alle donne.
le pagelle le fanno loro.
stai qui per broccolare?
infigardo... bastardoide!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu conosci tutti i forum del globo terraqueo?


no.
Sono andata su google ho cercato forum idraulica e l'ho trovato.
L'ho aperto ho visto di cosa parlavano e considerato che le MinervE volevano un idraulico invece che due colpi ben dati, pensavo di farle cosa gradita.
Dici che non hanno apprezzato?


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Così mi fai venire in mente un idrante .... Ok trasudi va meglio? :mrgreen:


Sai, molta gente a mio parere confonde l'essere presuntuosi (e io lo sono) con la mancanza di umiltà (e non è il mio caso)

La presunzione presuppone che uno possa dimostrare ciò di cui si vanta (e a me "almeno" un lecito dubbio va dato, non fosse per altro che non mi conoscete, non tutti) mentre l'assenza di umiltà è indicatore assoluto supponenza e snobismo che comportano io sottovalutare ogni cosa con conseguenti costanti fallimenti

Io sono talmente presuntuoso da avere "quasi" come ragione di vita il voler dimostrare a tutti i costi di essermi vantato a ragione di "quella cosa"...

...che poi il tono sembra fastidioso qui, nel leggermi...se ti descrivo la cosa de visu rimarresti positivamente sorpresa


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> Sono andata su google ho cercato forum idraulica e l'ho trovato.
> L'ho aperto ho visto di cosa parlavano e considerato che le MinervE volevano un idraulico invece che due colpi ben dati, pensavo di farle cosa gradita.
> Dici che non hanno apprezzato?


Tebina.. ultimamente ti vedo trasformata...
sembri infoiata, esorcizzata... in preda ad una gran voglia di c....!
quanto mi piaci.
pane al pane, vino al vino.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Solo in questo forum se parli dei tuoi difetti ti sfottono e se parli dei pregi va peggio...
> 
> ...ma de che cazzo se deve parlà???


Tu hai solo pregi, e quando scrivi dei tuoi difetti pare che in effetti siano dei pregi allo specchio. Il punto sai qual'è? Sei stronzo, indubbiamente, ma non uno stronzo affascinante, figo in quanto tale: uno stronzo rincoglionito che va per forum a vanagloriarsi di non si sa cosa, fascino zero, carisma meno infinito. Poi sì, sei figo, appalti per milioni, l'autista, la mezza amante ammerregana, scopi da Dio, spruzzi come un idrante, trentasei ore su ventiquattro al giorno sulla chitarra che spacchi (o spaccavi) il culo ai passeri epperò se uno volesse cominciare adesso meglio che lascia perdere che figo come te non ci diventerà mai, però alla fine della fiera rimani un povero coglione che a metà dei trenta cerca di far impressione su un cazzo di forum su internet come, appunto, l'ultimo degli stronzi. Poi sì, la mia vita fa schifo e sono uno sfigato che viene qui a sfogarsi coi casi umani come te. Giusto, bravo. Deduzione perfetta. Come tutto il resto, ovviamente.


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma... un uomo, un uomo serio, mica si vanta delle sue prestazioni!
> devi lasciarlo dire alle donne.
> le pagelle le fanno loro.
> stai qui per broccolare?
> infigardo... bastardoide!!!!!!!!


Hai ragione
Però poi le donne ti dicono "potrei avere mentito bla bla"

Ti rendi conto che un uomo teoricamente potrebbe avere 1000 donne senza avere mai la certezza di essere o meno un buon scippatore???
Una tragedia 

Comunque ovviamente si, broccolavo come sempre


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Tebina.. ultimamente ti vedo trasformata...
> sembri infoiata, esorcizzata... in preda ad una gran voglia di c....!
> quanto mi piaci.
> pane al pane, vino al vino.



la primavera Spider, alla faccia della menopausa ormai finita da eoni.
Cioè.
manco la menopausa mi ha azzerata.

Voglia di cazzo?
Beh...meglio che avere voglia di idraulico no?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sai, molta gente a mio parere confonde l'essere presuntuosi (e io lo sono) con la mancanza di umiltà (e non è il mio caso)
> 
> La presunzione presuppone che uno possa dimostrare ciò di cui si vanta (e a me "almeno" un lecito dubbio va dato, non fosse per altro che non mi conoscete, non tutti) mentre l'assenza di umiltà è indicatore assoluto supponenza e snobismo che comportano io sottovalutare ogni cosa con conseguenti costanti fallimenti
> 
> ...


Ciao rosanero,mi meraviglio che uno come te,risponda pure.non vedi che umanita'c'e'qui'?ovvio nn intendo Fiamma.....qdo vieni in continente?io e Conte siamo pronti..


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> Sono andata su google ho cercato forum idraulica e l'ho trovato.
> L'ho aperto ho visto di cosa parlavano e considerato che le MinervE volevano un idraulico invece che due colpi ben dati, pensavo di farle cosa gradita.
> Dici che non hanno apprezzato?


Le Minni solo cento colpi di spazzolone.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sai, molta gente a mio parere confonde l'essere presuntuosi (e io lo sono) con la mancanza di umiltà (e non è il mio caso)
> 
> La presunzione presuppone che uno possa dimostrare ciò di cui si vanta (e a me "almeno" un lecito dubbio va dato, non fosse per altro che non mi conoscete, non tutti) mentre l'assenza di umiltà è indicatore assoluto supponenza e snobismo che comportano io sottovalutare ogni cosa con conseguenti costanti fallimenti
> 
> ...


AIUTATEMI.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> Sono andata su google ho cercato forum idraulica e l'ho trovato.
> L'ho aperto ho visto di cosa parlavano e considerato che le MinervE volevano un idraulico invece che due colpi ben dati, pensavo di farle cosa gradita.
> Dici che non hanno apprezzato?


noi abbiamo ciò che ci serve per essere abbondantemente soddisfatte , grazie comunque del pensiero .


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> noi abbiamo ciò che ci serve per essere abbondantemente soddisfatte , grazie comunque del pensiero .


Parli al plurale come il Mago Otelma?:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sai, molta gente a mio parere confonde l'essere presuntuosi (e io lo sono) con la mancanza di umiltà (e non è il mio caso)
> 
> La presunzione presuppone che uno possa dimostrare ciò di cui si vanta (e a me "almeno" un lecito dubbio va dato, non fosse per altro che non mi conoscete, non tutti) mentre l'assenza di umiltà è indicatore assoluto supponenza e snobismo che comportano io sottovalutare ogni cosa con conseguenti costanti fallimenti
> 
> ...


No non mi sembra fastidioso il tono. Stai semplicemente spiegando il tuo "point de vue" però abbi pazienza il tuo "scopo da dio"è una dichiarazione unilaterale e la prendo come tale


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parli al plurale come il Mago Otelma?:carneval:


sai che è un mio concittadino?
qui a genova quando lo incontrano fanno mille scongiuri
marco bellelli, in arte divino


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu hai solo pregi, e quando scrivi dei tuoi difetti pare che in effetti siano dei pregi allo specchio. Il punto sai qual'è? Sei stronzo, indubbiamente, ma non uno stronzo affascinante, figo in quanto tale: uno stronzo rincoglionito che va per forum a vanagloriarsi di non si sa cosa, fascino zero, carisma meno infinito. Poi sì, sei figo, appalti per milioni, l'autista, la mezza amante ammerregana, scopi da Dio, spruzzi come un idrante, trentasei ore su ventiquattro al giorno sulla chitarra che spacchi (o spaccavi) il culo ai passeri epperò se uno volesse cominciare adesso meglio che lascia perdere che figo come te non ci diventerà mai, però alla fine della fiera rimani un povero coglione che a metà dei trenta cerca di far impressione su un cazzo di forum su internet come, appunto, l'ultimo degli stronzi. Poi sì, la mia vita fa schifo e sono uno sfigato che viene qui a sfogarsi coi casi umani come te. Giusto, bravo. Deduzione perfetta. Come tutto il resto, ovviamente.


La mia ultima fidanzata disse cose simili
Sei lei???
Boh...nel caso "mi spiace, ma a 25 anni non avevo voglia di sposarmi" 

Se non sei lei...scrivi come le checche isteriche 

Certo che mi sarei preoccupato se tu DA UOMO (o mezzo tale quale dimostri di essere) mi avessi dipinto come affascinante...

Sei simpatico, io deduco male giusto? Tu invece hai indovinato tutto di me giusto???

Sei solo un personaggio da forum


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> La mia ultima fidanzata disse cose simili
> Sei lei???
> Boh...nel caso "mi spiace, ma a 25 anni non avevo voglia di sposarmi"
> 
> ...


Più o meno.


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao rosanero,mi meraviglio che uno come te,risponda pure.non vedi che umanita'c'e'qui'?ovvio nn intendo Fiamma.....qdo vieni in continente?io e Conte siamo pronti..


Presto
Prometto


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la primavera Spider, alla faccia della menopausa ormai finita da eoni.
> Cioè.
> manco la menopausa mi ha azzerata.
> 
> ...


Strano caso,io ho parlato con amica,nel pomeriggio,che ne ha 13 in piu'di te,ma ancora vede rosso


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Strano caso,io ho parlato con amica,nel pomeriggio,che ne ha 13 in piu'di te,ma ancora vede rosso


Ha novantatre anni e la cataratta?


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più o meno.


Sono contento per te
È bello illudersi di avere certezze
Aiuta a risollevarsi


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

...allora, io prima di venire , io.
mi faccio la prima, nel senso che la faccio venire, poi parto di lingua o di mani dipende, 
è questa è la seconda...
poi dopo una schiaquattina e un bicchiera d'acqua.. parto con la terza.
se sto in tiro arrivo alla quarta.
infine arrivo io... solo pompe please...
con tanto di smanettamento!!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No non mi sembra fastidioso il tono. Stai semplicemente spiegando il tuo "point de vue" però abbi pazienza il tuo "scopo da dio"è una dichiarazione unilaterale e la prendo come tale


Mi rendo conto che lo scrivere raramente non aiuta a riconoscere i toni ironici e scherzosi

Era una battuta...

...scopo male, ma male male male


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sono contento per te
> È bello illudersi di avere certezze
> Aiuta a risollevarsi


_Poi sì, la mia vita fa schifo e sono uno sfigato che viene qui a  sfogarsi coi casi umani come te. Giusto, bravo. Deduzione perfetta. Come  tutto il resto, ovviamente._


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

ops...ci ritiriamo :racchia:nelle nostre candide stanzette


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...allora, io prima di venire , io.
> mi faccio la prima, nel senso che la faccio venire, poi parto di lingua o di mani dipende,
> è questa è la seconda...
> poi dopo una schiaquattina e un bicchiera d'acqua.. parto con la terza.
> ...


Mai andato oltre la seconda...

...anche perché mi romperei le palle


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...allora, io prima di venire , io.
> mi faccio la prima, nel senso che la faccio venire, poi parto di lingua o di mani dipende,
> è questa è la seconda...
> poi dopo una schiaquattina e un bicchiera d'acqua.. parto con la terza.
> ...


Grandissimo Spidey, daje.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ha novantatre anni e la cataratta?


Ne potrei anche 196,ma  di joey ne potrei mangiare uno al giorno


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> _Poi sì, la mia vita fa schifo e sono uno sfigato che viene qui a  sfogarsi coi casi umani come te. Giusto, bravo. Deduzione perfetta. Come  tutto il resto, ovviamente._


Si si
Ok
Bene bravo
Bis


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ne potrei anche 196,ma  di joey ne potrei mangiare uno al giorno


Ma non tu, Micio. Che cazzo hai ricapito. Stasera niente whiskas, attento.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

...cazzo quanti feromoni!!!!!!
Tebina aiuto... aziona l'estintore!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che lo scrivere raramente non aiuta a riconoscere i toni ironici e scherzosi
> 
> Era una battuta...
> 
> ...scopo male, ma male male male


Le mezze vie no?? Non le conosci eh???  Io ho capito che era una battuta ma anche la mia lo era :smile: in effetti avrei potuto ignorare ma la battuta me l'hai presentata su un piatto d'argento :mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si si
> Ok
> Bene bravo
> Bis


Ok, se proprio ci tieni:



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu hai solo pregi, e quando scrivi dei tuoi  difetti pare che in effetti siano dei pregi allo specchio. Il punto sai  qual'è? Sei stronzo, indubbiamente, ma non uno stronzo affascinante,  figo in quanto tale: uno stronzo rincoglionito che va per forum a  vanagloriarsi di non si sa cosa, fascino zero, carisma meno infinito.  Poi sì, sei figo, appalti per milioni, l'autista, la mezza amante  ammerregana, scopi da Dio, spruzzi come un idrante, trentasei ore su  ventiquattro al giorno sulla chitarra che spacchi (o spaccavi) il culo  ai passeri epperò se uno volesse cominciare adesso meglio che lascia  perdere che figo come te non ci diventerà mai, però alla fine della  fiera rimani un povero coglione che a metà dei trenta cerca di far  impressione su un cazzo di forum su internet come, appunto, l'ultimo  degli stronzi. Poi sì, la mia vita fa schifo e sono uno sfigato che  viene qui a sfogarsi coi casi umani come te. Giusto, bravo. Deduzione  perfetta. Come tutto il resto, ovviamente.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non tu, Micio. Che cazzo hai ricapito. Stasera niente whiskas, attento.


...no, lui solo ROyal Canin!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non tu, Micio. Che cazzo hai ricapito. Stasera niente whiskas, attento.


Amico va bene,ma guarda che Cheat non e'quello che pensi tu.e'uomo di spessore..davvero


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...no, lui solo ROyal Canin!!!!!


Ma è un micione coccolone gattone!


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, se proprio ci tieni:


Si si si
Una mano per la tastiera l'altra per...

...ehhh???

Divertiti, non sarò io a toglierti questo piacere


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico va bene,ma guarda che Cheat non e'quello che pensi tu.e'uomo di spessore..davvero


Micio per l'amore di Gesù. Ma lassa perde lo spessore, vieqquà fatte fa due coccole, bello micione stropicciatone miao miao prrrprrrprrr!!!


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le mezze vie no?? Non le conosci eh???  Io ho capito che era una battuta ma anche la mia lo era :smile: in effetti avrei potuto ignorare ma la battuta me l'hai presentata su un piatto d'argento :mexican:


E io apprezzo il tuo humour


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cazzo quanti feromoni!!!!!!
> Tebina aiuto... aziona l'estintore!!!!!!!


Ragnastro,tebina tiene un'amante piu'vecchio di me,cosa vuoi che sappia di ormoni?magari come badante la vedo


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si si si
> *Una mano per la tastiera l'altra per...*
> 
> ...ehhh???
> ...


L'altra per il coccolare il Micione, chiaramente. Bello de casa.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

...insomma ragazzi.. alla fine della fiere avete tutti una gran voglia de escobar!!!!
escobar nuovi mondi, nuovi lidi, doveaffogare la malinconia.
tanta , tanta, è la voglia de escobar!!!!!
sento puzza da qui!!!!!
JON , naturalmente è esente.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...insomma ragazzi.. alla fine della fiere avete tutti una gran voglia de escobar!!!!
> escobar nuovi mondi, nuovi lidi, doveaffogare la malinconia.
> tanta , tanta, è la voglia de escobar!!!!!
> *sento puzza da qui!!!!!*


Sciaquati.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sciaquati.


ma se tu posti da sotto la doccia!!!!
puzzi pure al lavoro.
il problema micas è queòllo che desideri... ma quello che sai dare!
signor 3 centrimenti.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...insomma ragazzi.. alla fine della fiere avete tutti una gran voglia de escobar!!!!
> escobar nuovi mondi, nuovi lidi, doveaffogare la malinconia.
> tanta , tanta, è la voglia de escobar!!!!!
> sento puzza da qui!!!!!
> JON , naturalmente è esente.


Spider per quanto mi riguarda,rispondo no.a casa l'intesa e'ancora alta,andiaamo benissimo.sopra tutto ora che sto cancellando il resto.anche una porta,alla fine,rimane aperta.at salut spider


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che è un mio concittadino?
> qui a genova quando lo incontrano fanno mille scongiuri
> marco bellelli, in arte divino


Pensavo fosse ligure ma non genovese, per l'accento. Hai anche tu la tiara?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico va bene,ma guarda che Cheat non e'quello che pensi tu.e'uomo di spessore..davvero



perchè, ha risanato?
di già?


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Strano caso,io ho parlato con amica,nel pomeriggio,che ne ha 13 in piu'di te,ma ancora vede rosso


Ho dovuto fare delle cure per il cancro all'utero che mi hanno fatto andare in menopausa super precoce.
Già prima avevo le mestruazioni 5 volte all'anno o 78, dopo la cura azzerate.

Che libidine.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ha novantatre anni e la cataratta?



:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...allora, io prima di venire , io.
> mi faccio la prima, nel senso che la faccio venire, poi parto di lingua o di mani dipende,
> è questa è la seconda...
> poi dopo una schiaquattina e *un bicchiera d'acqua..* parto con la terza.
> ...


per mandare via il gusto di lei?


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cazzo quanti feromoni!!!!!!
> Tebina aiuto... aziona l'estintore!!!!!!!


scusami.
Sono dovuta andare a scrivere due porcate cattive al mio slave di mail.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ragnastro,tebina tiene un'amante piu'vecchio di me,cosa vuoi che sappia di ormoni?magari come badante la vedo


Intanto IO oggi ero in motel.
IO.
Tu?


Tiè


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...insomma ragazzi.. alla fine della fiere avete tutti una gran voglia de escobar!!!!
> escobar nuovi mondi, nuovi lidi, doveaffogare la malinconia.
> tanta , tanta, è la voglia de escobar!!!!!
> sento puzza da qui!!!!!
> JON , naturalmente è esente.



Ma Spider...l'odore del sesso. Quel sesso fatto bene. 
Ha un odore buonissimo.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> per mandare via il gusto di lei?


yes!!!
mi piace, non dico di no, però mi sento tutto appicccicato,
  mi serve per ricaricarmi... la uso come pausa psicologica!!!!!
tipo: ok, basta... ricominciamo?????
funziona!


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io per me mi domando: ma un uomo che va con una troia:
> 
> 1. Svuota i coglioni, semplicemente (ma ci credo poco)
> 2. Cerca rassicurazioni attraverso il sesso e con il sesso (perché perché perché, per mille motivi!)
> ...


Si sa che la gente dà buoni consigli sentendosi come Gesù nel tempio.

Starei attenta, fossi in te, a sparare certi giudizi, più che altro per un mero discorso probabilistico: visti i numeri che girano intorno al fenomeno, non è impossibile che uno degli uomini veri, dei quali tu sicuramente ti circondi, ogni tanto si faccia qualche giro sulla salaria o su escortforum.

Ancora con la leggenda metropolitana che con le Escort ci vanno solo gli sfigati e i morti di figa. Hugh Grant, all'epoca, a casa ad aspettarlo aveva Liz Hurley, mica bau bau micio micio, eppure.......


----------



## Spider (28 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si sa che la gente dà buoni consigli sentendosi come Gesù nel tempio.
> 
> Starei attenta, fossi in te, a sparare certi giudizi, più che altro per un mero discorso probabilistico: visti i numeri che girano intorno al fenomeno, non è impossibile che uno degli uomini veri, dei quali tu sicuramente ti circondi, ogni tanto si faccia qualche giro sulla salaria o su escortforum.
> 
> Ancora con la leggenda metropolitana che con le Escort ci vanno solo gli sfigati e i morti di figa. Hugh Grant, all'epoca, a casa ad aspettarlo aveva Liz Hurley, mica bau bau micio micio, eppure.......


...ma la Hurley, pure se bona, è peggio di una scopa nel culo!!!
è frigida, per sua stessa ammisione... concentrata sulla sua bellezza,
 narcisticamente non sapeva dare niente all'altro.
faceva i bocchini pensado alle sfilate di moda.
spesso le vere emozioni vengono dal basso.
hai presente la Mazzamauro?
oppure MM?
uguali, uguali, separati dalla nascita.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma la Hurley, pure se bona, è peggio di una scopa nel culo!!!
> è frigida, per sua stessa ammisione... concentrata sulla sua bellezza,
> narcisticamente non sapeva dare niente all'altro.
> faceva i bocchini pensado alle sfilate di moda.
> ...



quando ero ancora un adolescente refiosa e antipatica, ed ero sempre in lotta con il mio papi per i capelli.
-Tebe tagliati quel cespuglio che hai in testa!-
-No!-
-Non esiste il no se io dico il contrario, lo sai.-
-NO e No!-
-Ora basta Tebe. Quei capelli devono sparire.-
-No!-
-Non voglio avere in casa una che sembra tutta la Mazzamauro.-






Ovviamente i capelli venivano regolarmente rapati.
Avete in mente fare il bagno ad un gatto non abituato?
Ecco.
Io ero uguale.
Mi sparavano pure il sonnifero come ai rinoceronti nella savana.


Ma che goduria quando presi coraggio e...
-Tebe, è ora di tagliare i capelli.-
-No.-
-Tebe...ancora...sono anni.-
-Appunto. Dovresti piantarla, non credi? Scegli. Se adesso mi taglio i capelli appena ho 18 anni mi faccio un tatuaggio enorme sulla schiena.-
-Credo potrebbe essere l'ultima cosa che...-
-Ok, ma intanto mi seppellisci con il tatuaggio enorme. Ne vale la pena rimanere senza figlia per dei capelli? E poi la mazzamauto è simpatica.-

:mrgreen:

Ancora oggi mio padre, quando vede che non cedo e ho i capelli lunghi mi guarda come se vedesse la testa della medusa.
Niente da fare. Non regge il riccio.


scusate l'ot.

ciao


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma la Hurley, pure se bona, è peggio di una scopa nel culo!!!
> *è frigida, per sua stessa ammisione.*.. concentrata sulla sua bellezza,
> narcisticamente non sapeva dare niente all'altro.
> *faceva i bocchini pensado alle sfilate di moda.*
> ...


ho capito ma pure la prostituta di grant (che poi sarà ricco e famoso ma umanamente sfigato lo è con quell'unica espressione ebete sulla faccia) penso che per quanto bravissima e sul pezzo , magari pensava al prossimo cliente o alla tinta che avrebbe dovuto fare il giorno dopo (a vedere le foto ne aveva un gran bisogno)


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma la Hurley, pure se bona, è peggio di una scopa nel culo!!!
> *è frigida, per sua stessa ammisione*... concentrata sulla sua bellezza,
> narcisticamente non sapeva dare niente all'altro.
> faceva i bocchini pensado alle sfilate di moda.
> ...


Ma dove l'hai letto?


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si sa che la gente dà buoni consigli sentendosi come Gesù nel tempio.
> 
> Starei attenta, fossi in te, a sparare certi giudizi, più che altro per un mero discorso probabilistico: visti i numeri che girano intorno al fenomeno, non è impossibile che uno degli uomini veri, dei quali tu sicuramente ti circondi, ogni tanto si faccia qualche giro sulla salaria o su escortforum.
> 
> *Ancora con la leggenda metropolitana che con le Escort ci vanno solo gli sfigati e i morti di figa.* Hugh Grant, all'epoca, a casa ad aspettarlo aveva Liz Hurley, mica bau bau micio micio, eppure.......



il punto sono sempre i soldi, secondo me
la gente scopa gratis, no? se uno vuole pagare, qualche motivo lo avrà


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si sa che la gente dà buoni consigli sentendosi come Gesù nel tempio.
> 
> Starei attenta, fossi in te, a sparare certi giudizi, più che altro per un mero discorso probabilistico: visti i numeri che girano intorno al fenomeno, non è impossibile che uno degli uomini veri, dei quali tu sicuramente ti circondi, ogni tanto si faccia qualche giro sulla salaria o su escortforum.
> 
> Ancora con la leggenda metropolitana che con le Escort ci vanno solo gli sfigati e i morti di figa. *Hugh Grant, all'epoca, a casa ad aspettarlo aveva Liz Hurley, mica bau bau micio micio, eppure.......*


C'è da dire che, pur se Liz fosse frigida, piuttosto che caricarsi, e pure a pagamento, quel bidone che era la prostituta con la quale beccarono quello sveglione di Hugh Grant, uno poco poco normale si limiterebbe ad osservarla ed a farsi le seghe rimanendo comunque discretamente soddisfatto. Tipo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il punto sono sempre i soldi, secondo me
> la gente scopa gratis, no? se uno vuole pagare, qualche motivo lo avrà


Tu fai dei ragionamenti ALLUCINANTI e tiri delle conclusioni che per l'amore di Cristo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è da dire che, pur se Liz fosse frigida, piuttosto che caricarsi, e pure a pagamento, quel bidone che era la prostituta con la quale beccarono quello sveglione di Hugh Grant, uno poco poco normale si limiterebbe ad osservarla ed a farsi le seghe rimanendo comunque discretamente soddisfatto. Tipo.


:up: Molto più dignitoso.


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu fai dei ragionamenti ALLUCINANTI e tiri delle conclusioni che per l'amore di Cristo.



ma quali conclusioni tiro?
ho scritto semplicemente che ci saranno dei motivi
e la prostituzione è sesso in cambio di soldi o altro, altrimenti di che parliamo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il punto sono sempre i soldi, secondo me
> la gente scopa gratis, no? se uno vuole pagare, qualche motivo lo avrà


In effetti una prostituta costa meno....


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quali conclusioni tiro?
> ho scritto semplicemente che ci saranno dei motivi
> e la prostituzione è sesso in cambio di soldi o altro, altrimenti di che parliamo?


Ma implicitamente i motivi di cui sopra concorrono a delineare una generale sfigataggine del fruitore medio di sesso a pagamento. Non è così. Affatto.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In effetti una prostituta costa meno....


molto meno, ma a quel punto, meglio la mia bambola gonfiabile. ha un'altro vantaggio: non parla.


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma implicitamente i motivi di cui sopra concorrono a delineare una generale sfigataggine del fruitore medio di sesso a pagamento. Non è così. Affatto.





a me sembra molto diverso cercare un'avventura oppure una prostituta
a te no?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra molto diverso cercare un'avventura oppure una prostituta
> a te no?


E' chiaro che è diverso, ma non è che se uno decide di andare con una prostituta lo fa solo perchè altrimenti non troverebbe altro. E' una maniera di vedere la realtà in bianco e nero come un'altra, ma veramente non è proprio così.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è da dire che, pur se Liz fosse frigida, piuttosto che caricarsi, e pure a pagamento, quel bidone che era la prostituta con la quale beccarono quello sveglione di Hugh Grant, uno poco poco normale si limiterebbe ad osservarla ed a farsi le seghe rimanendo comunque discretamente soddisfatto. Tipo.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma implicitamente i motivi di cui sopra concorrono a delineare una generale sfigataggine del fruitore medio di sesso a pagamento. Non è così. Affatto.


Leggermente contraddittorio? O vuoi giustificare te come fruitore finale perché non hai mai avuto la Harley? Tra parentesi non l'aveva neanche lui, al momento, lei era in Inghilterra e lui negli USA. Lui sfigato e gli altri no?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' chiaro che è diverso, ma non è che se uno decide di andare con una prostituta *lo fa solo perchè altrimenti non troverebbe altro.* E' una maniera di vedere la realtà in bianco e nero come un'altra, ma veramente non è proprio così.


Non mi sembra l'abbia detto nessuna. Lo fa perché pagare gli dà dei vantaggi.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggermente contraddittorio? O vuoi giustificare te come fruitore finale perché non hai mai avuto la Harley? Tra parentesi non l'aveva neanche lui, al momento, lei era in Inghilterra e lui negli USA. Lui sfigato e gli altri no?


Macchè cazzo stai scrivendo. Quale contraddittorio. Voglio significare che Liz Harley è un pezzo di fregna da morire e l'altra un bidone di merda, e che se uno è poco poco sveglio, pieno di soldi e da solo a Los Angeles magari se proprio vuole riesce a trovare di meglio, e con più discrezione, piuttosto che quel cassonetto negro a bordo strada. Ma il sempre ottimo Hugh non dev'essere un'aquila. Eppure quante lagrime su Nothing Hill. Filmone.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sembra l'abbia detto nessuna. Lo fa perché pagare gli dà dei vantaggi.


E' implicito nelle definizione di sfiga.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> quel cassonetto negro a bordo strada


io i cassonetti li ho visti verdi, gialli, blu, mai *negri.  *forse in usa esistono per il KKK.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io i cassonetti li ho visti verdi, gialli, blu, mai *negri. *forse in usa esistono per il KKK.


Negro. NEGRO.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

una fra le tante ragioni è quella di non doversi caricare anche della materia cerebrale  di una donna, delle sue esigenze, fisime e collaterali.
una "sana" copula con il cervello scollegato è molto richiesta dagli uomini.e anche tante altre insicurezze


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè cazzo stai scrivendo. Quale contraddittorio. Voglio significare che Liz Harley è un pezzo di fregna da morire e l'altra un bidone di merda, e che se uno è poco poco sveglio, pieno di soldi e da solo a Los Angeles magari se proprio vuole riesce a trovare di meglio, e con più discrezione, piuttosto che quel cassonetto negro a bordo strada. Ma il sempre ottimo Hugh non dev'essere un'aquila. Eppure quante lagrime su Nothing Hill. Filmone.


Per me qualche problema ce l'hai. Va bene mandare a vaffa degli utenti, possono anche innervosirti e poi ve la gestite tra voi, ma disprezzo (pure contraddittorio con le altre tue affermazioni) nei confronti di persone che non conosci è insopportabile.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una fra le tante ragioni è quella di non doversi caricare anche della materia cerebrale  di una donna, delle sue esigenze, fisime e collaterali.
> una "sana" copula con il cervello scollegato è molto richiesta dagli uomini.e anche tante altre insicurezze


Oggettivare, rendere una persona un oggetto dei propri sfoghi con limiti contrattati e chiari, patto sancito dallo scambio in denaro, è la ragione della frequentazione di una prostituta.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me qualche problema ce l'hai. Va bene mandare a vaffa degli utenti, possono anche innervosirti e poi ve la gestite tra voi, ma disprezzo *(pure contraddittorio con le altre tue affermazioni)* nei confronti di persone che non conosci è insopportabile.


Che infatti non si sa dove l'hai visto. Boh. Se scrivi una merdata o capisci male, che devo dirti? Brava? Oppure educatamente, gentilmente, con garbo e buon gusto dovrei cercare di portarti verso la luce dal buio della scempiaggine? Non funziona mica così. Io non funziono così. Se lo sopporti o meno non è un mio cruccio.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una fra le tante ragioni è quella di non doversi caricare anche della materia cerebrale di una donna, delle sue esigenze, fisime e collaterali.
> una "sana" copula con il cervello scollegato è molto richiesta dagli uomini.e anche tante altre insicurezze


è strabiliante la tua descrizione di una "sana" scopata con una puttana. 

sei interessante come sempre.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggettivare, rendere una persona un oggetto dei propri sfoghi con limiti contrattati e chiari, patto sancito dallo scambio in denaro, è la ragione della frequentazione di una prostituta.


Non ci potete proprio arrivare. E' anche inutile spiegarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ci potete proprio arrivare. E' anche inutile spiegarlo.


Concordo: non ci arrivate proprio.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una fra le tante ragioni è quella di non doversi caricare anche della materia cerebrale di una donna, delle sue esigenze, fisime e collaterali.
> *una "sana" copula con il cervello scollegato è molto richiesta dagli uomini*.e anche tante altre insicurezze


Anche, sì. Anche dalle donne.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ci potete proprio arrivare. E' anche inutile spiegarlo.


perché inutile?
provaci


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico va bene,ma guarda che Cheat non e'quello che pensi tu.e'uomo di *spessore*..davvero


ah sì?


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

comunque la ragione per la quale il mercato della prostituzione maschile è meno frequentato è proprio quella tendenza femminile a richiedere esattamente il contrario e cioè maggiore partecipazione cerebrale rispetto a quella fisica.
con tutte le varie eccezioni e percentuali...non state a ricordare che tante donne possono avere gli stessi atteggiamenti delgi uomini, sì, ok 
per me però rimangono sempre in minoranza .
ergo...gli uomini sono delle bestie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la ragione per la quale il mercato della prostituzione maschile è meno frequentato è proprio quella tendenza femminile a richiedere esattamente il contrario e cioè maggiore partecipazione cerebrale rispetto a quella fisica.
> con tutte le varie eccezioni e percentuali...non state a ricordare che tante donne possono avere gli stessi atteggiamenti delgi uomini, sì, ok
> per me però rimangono sempre in minoranza .
> ergo...gli uomini sono delle bestie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Forse semplicemente le donne hanno bisogno di sentirsi scelte. E possono accettare di fare le puttane ma non di pensare che un uomo non è realmente attirato da loro.


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la ragione per la quale il mercato della prostituzione maschile è meno frequentato è proprio quella tendenza femminile a richiedere esattamente il contrario e cioè maggiore partecipazione cerebrale rispetto a quella fisica.
> con tutte le varie eccezioni e percentuali...non state a ricordare che tante donne possono avere gli stessi atteggiamenti delgi uomini, sì, ok
> per me però rimangono sempre in minoranza .
> *ergo...gli uomini sono delle bestie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*


*


*non credi che la tua affermazione sia un po troppo pesante?


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

poi effettivamente...questa cosa degli sfigati, perlomeno in senso generale del significatro che se ne da...non è giusto per quanto riguarda i fequentatori di escort...
anzi.
uomini in carriera, politici, facoltosi....eccome.non mi ricordo il titolo ma c'è un film dove la bellucci era una moglie bellissima  , giovane elegante e raffinata molto amata di un uomo molto potente che l'amava ma avvertiva il suo silenzioso disprezzo e freddezza stordendosi con incontri di prostitute di bassissimo livello.
 penso che a volte ci sia addirittura una richiesta di essere accolti , accuditi e compresi da parte degli uomini dalle prostitute 
arroganza da una parte e debolezza dall'altra.sono confusa


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> [/B]non credi che la tua affermazione sia un po troppo pesante?


ma secondo te?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo: non ci arrivate proprio.


si vabbè... ciao!!


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo te?


secondo me si, altrimenti non ti avrei posto la domanda


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi effettivamente...questa cosa degli sfigati, perlomeno in senso generale del significatro che se ne da...non è giusto per quanto riguarda i fequentatori di escort...
> anzi.
> *uomini in carriera, politici, facoltosi....eccome*.non mi ricordo il titolo ma c'è un film dove la bellucci era una moglie bellissima , giovane elegante e raffinata molto amata di un uomo molto potente che l'amava ma avvertiva il suo silenzioso disprezzo e freddezza stordendosi con incontri di prostitute di bassissimo livello.
> penso che a volte ci sia addirittura una richiesta di essere accolti , accuditi e compresi da parte degli uomini dalle prostitute
> arroganza da una parte e debolezza dall'altra.sono confusa


E questi sfigati di sicuro non possono esserlo, no.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> secondo me si, altrimenti non ti avrei posto la domanda


ma ti pare che dicessi sul serio?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi effettivamente...questa cosa degli sfigati, perlomeno in senso generale del significatro che se ne da...non è giusto per quanto riguarda i fequentatori di escort...
> anzi.
> uomini in carriera, politici, facoltosi....eccome.non mi ricordo il titolo ma c'è un film dove la bellucci era una moglie bellissima , giovane elegante e raffinata molto amata di un uomo molto potente che l'amava ma avvertiva il suo silenzioso disprezzo e freddezza stordendosi con incontri di prostitute di bassissimo livello.
> penso che a volte ci sia addirittura una richiesta di essere accolti , accuditi e compresi da parte degli uomini dalle prostitute
> arroganza da una parte e debolezza dall'altra.sono confusa



ma tu non eri quella che ha definito Hugh grant uno sfigato?? :mrgreen:

decides!


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E questi sfigati di sicuro non possono esserlo, no.


certo che sì .infatti ...leggi


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti pare che dicessi sul serio?


non ho letto tutto
ho letto solo gli ultimi interventi
ho inteso male?
infatti questo tipo di affermazioni fatte da te, mi hanno stupito


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

*perlomeno in senso generale del significatro che se ne da*



significa per come di solito si definisce lo sfigato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *perlomeno in senso generale del significatro che se ne da*
> 
> 
> 
> significa per come di solito si definisce lo sfigato.


beati gli sfigati :rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

non sono d'accordo sulla vicenda escort

secondo molti, dire escort o puttana (riferito all'esercitare la professione per strada) sarebbe la stessa cosa...e in realtà non è proprio così: si, il sesso, le porcate e bla bla bla, ma le escort danno al cliente quel qualcosa in più che ha di conseguenza attratto varie categorie di persone...
non più il ragazzetto o l'anzianotto allupato, ma veramente chiunque

a cena, ad un evento, per una notte, porsi a mo di compagna/fidanzata/moglie...il portamento, parlare più lingue, dialogare su tutto...gli uomini hanno servizi (capisco sia brutto chiamarli così) che la puttana di strada non da

cosa comporta questo?
fondamentalmente una sola cosa: l'aumento dei clienti potenziali, visto che dalla puttana di strada "normalmente" va solo l'insicuro, chi vuole farsi la scopata extra, colui che non ha granchè forza ne voglia di conquistarsi una donna...
...mentre con queste escort di lusso, non è difficile trovare anche il macho sciupafemmine...

voglio dire, tra roma e milano non mancano luoghi locali discoteche dove un belloccio nella media non riesca a trovarsi una situazione da "botta e via"...eppure in tanti vanno lo stesso con le escort, sarà perchè è più semplice sarà anche perchè in pochi minuti ti accordi, definisci tutto, paghi, e poi dimentichi di aver fatto tutte ste cose e vivi una serata "perfetta" come se tu uomo fossi veramente desiderato dalla lei di turno

attenzione:
non è una recensione positiva la mia, non apprezzo, non mi affascina più di tanto e non sponsorizzo...ma nemmeno disprezzo chi la vive così...non approvo la cosa quando provoca un tradimento (anche se spesso, in questo caso, bisogna capire perchè quell'uomo tradisce) ma comunque capisco

insomma, condanniamo l'atto in se e i suoi dettagli...ma lo squallore che qualcuno vuole dipingere non c'è affatto 

anche molte pseudo-vip della tv esercitano a tempo perso per i più facoltosi...e un buon 90% delle hostess nei convegni manifestazioni e grandi eventi, fanno le escort


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo sulla vicenda escort
> 
> secondo molti, dire escort o puttana (riferito all'esercitare la professione per strada) sarebbe la stessa cosa...e in realtà non è proprio così: si, il sesso, le porcate e bla bla bla, ma le escort danno al cliente quel qualcosa in più che ha di conseguenza attratto varie categorie di persone...
> non più il ragazzetto o l'anzianotto allupato, ma veramente chiunque
> ...


dipende dal concetto di squallore che hai


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dal concetto di squallore che hai


si, così come dipende dal concetto di squallore che hai tu...che hanno tizio caio e sempronio...

è tutto enormemente soggettivo, e anche legato ai tempi

10 anni fa si diceva fosse squallido conoscere persone online, in chat, far nascere relazioni...ci si vergognava nel dirlo quando accadeva...
...oggi la gente si sposa, e dice serenamente "ci siamo conosciuti su facebook"...


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, così come dipende dal concetto di squallore che hai tu...che hanno tizio caio e sempronio...
> 
> è tutto enormemente soggettivo, e anche legato ai tempi
> 
> ...


qui però parliamo di altro che non è certo modernità.
so solo che se cerco d'immedesimarmi in un uomo pagare una donna per fare sesso con me mi abbasserebbe notevolmente l'autostima
poi ci sarà qualcosa che sicuramente mi sfugge


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui però parliamo di altro che non è certo modernità.
> so solo che *se cerco d'immedesimarmi in un uomo pagare una donna per fare sesso con me mi abbasserebbe notevolmente l'autostima
> *poi ci sarà qualcosa che sicuramente mi sfugge


hai ragione, ma non abbassa solo l'autostima
personalmente mi abbasserebbe anche qualcos'altro


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

è poi ovvio che vale anche per quelli che comunque pagano in altri modi per avere donne che altrimenti non potrebbero avere.


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui però parliamo di altro che non è certo modernità.
> so solo che se cerco d'immedesimarmi in un uomo pagare una donna per fare sesso con me mi abbasserebbe notevolmente l'autostima
> poi ci sarà qualcosa che sicuramente mi sfugge


Infatti la escort è un concetto che va aldilà del "pagare per sesso"

Spesso gli uomini usano la battuta magari poco elegante ma che rende l'idea "una moglie e un'amante alla fin fine costano più di una mignotta"

Non parliamo solo di soldi eh?

Sappi una cosa:
Moltissimi uomini ingaggiano escort, e fanno di tutto ma alla fine non c'è sesso...


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Infatti la escort è un concetto che va aldilà del "pagare per sesso"
> 
> Spesso gli uomini usano la battuta magari poco elegante ma che rende l'idea "una moglie e un'amante alla fin fine costano più di una mignotta"
> 
> ...


già.non solo escort; molte prostitute e trans raccontano di uomini che desiderano solo accoglienza proprio come dicevo prima
cose che alla donna ufficiale non si chiede per non sentirsi sminuiti, fragili e altro


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma non abbassa solo l'autostima
> personalmente mi abbasserebbe anche qualcos'altro


La farei una scommessa con te dopo questa affermazione...

Te ne manderei una giusta, ma giusta giusta, ingaggiata ad hoc per farti impazzire...

...e vedere se ti si abbassa o se corri alla ricerca del bancomat più vicino...

Scommetterei anche mille €


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> già.non solo escort; molte prostitute e trans raccontano di uomini che desiderano solo accoglienza proprio come dicevo prima
> cose che alla donna ufficiale non si chiede per non sentirsi sminuiti, fragili e altro


Il che lo trovo molto più triste di chi ha voglia di una bella scopata con una figona

Bene o male pagare per sesso (e tutto il contorno) è una pratica antica quanto l'esistenza dell'uomo sulla terra...ma pagare per trovare un'amica, è davvero deprimente...


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Il che lo trovo molto più triste di chi ha voglia di una bella scopata con una figona
> 
> Bene o male pagare per sesso (e tutto il contorno) è una pratica antica quanto l'esistenza dell'uomo sulla terra...ma pagare per trovare un'amica, è davvero deprimente...


sempre punti di vista


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sempre punti di vista


Certo
Ma, permettimi, tu giudichi da donna che (ipoteticamente) teme che il proprio uomo paghi per sesso, considerando il "pagare per altro" meno grave

Io da uomo considero un uomo che paga il sesso tra lo stronzo e lo sfigato (dipende dalla situazione sentimentale) con vari gradi intermedi e varie attenuanti...ma considero chi paga per una finta amicizia un fallito completo senza anima...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è poi ovvio che vale *anche per quelli che comunque pagano in altri modi per avere donne che altrimenti non potrebbero avere*.


tipo quelli molto ricchi che si sposano sventolone molto giovani? Allora se una bella ragazza sposa un miliardario stortignaccolo si può parlare di prostituzione? Non potrebbe averlo scelto per la sua personalità?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

Io non lo so, ma trovo sempre più signore completamente insoddisfatte...dopo na vita passata in uno squallido lavoro per uno stipendio di merda...dopo aver sgobbato una vita mi dicono...ah se tornassi indietro farei la massagiatrice...

E io rispondo inutile pensarci no carina?
Oramai non hai più il fisico per intraprendere quella gloriosa epica arte....

Ma se vuoi andiamo a trovare la tale nella sua villa....
E' di uno squallore...ma di uno suo squallore...

Secondo me, le massagiatrici si divertono un pasto...altro che storie...


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tipo quelli molto ricchi che si sposano sventolone molto giovani? Allora se una bella ragazza sposa un miliardario stortignaccolo si può parlare di prostituzione? Non potrebbe averlo scelto per la sua personalità?


potrebbe, bisognerebbe chiederlo a lei


----------



## Spider (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dove l'hai letto?


l'ho letto, l'ho letto.
comunque non è mica questo il punto.
magari ti fa sangue una tardona e cicciona... ma piena di quello che tu consideri appeal...
e un'altra, algida, alta due metri, tutta patinata, che apre bocca solo per pronunciare CHANEL...
ti fa cagare!!!!
potere della chimica, e dei neuroni.
altimenti tutti i belli starebbero con i belli e viceversa!
la Hurley per esempio non è quello che dici..è un modello 
imposto da questa cazzo di società, per cui devi essere cosi...
e tu con panza e ciabbatte... aspiri!!!!
bello, bellissimo da manichino.
il concetto di bellezza cambia nel tempo.
hai mai visto , una venere greca?
sappi che assomiglia molto alla tua vicina di casa.
fianchi larghi e spalle strette, alta solo 1,50 cm...
bruna e non depilata.
il mix allora era fecondità e maternità...
ora gambe di due metri, seni rachitici...
sesso congelato.


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non lo so, ma trovo sempre più signore completamente insoddisfatte...dopo na vita passata in uno squallido lavoro per uno stipendio di merda...dopo aver sgobbato una vita mi dicono...ah se tornassi indietro farei la massagiatrice...
> 
> E io rispondo inutile pensarci no carina?
> Oramai non hai più il fisico per intraprendere quella gloriosa epica arte....
> ...


Una escort guadagna fino a 30-40mila€/mese
Alta moda
Bella gente
Macchinoni
Ambienti vip
Grandi città europee

Capisco i valori e i sani principi...ma capisco anche chi se la gode in barba ai moralismi!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> l'ho letto, l'ho letto.
> comunque non è mica questo il punto.
> magari ti fa sangue una tardona e cicciona... ma piena di quello che tu consideri appeal...
> e un'altra, algida, alta due metri, tutta patinata, che apre bocca solo per pronunciare CHANEL...
> ...


Grande Spider, abbattiamo questi falsi miti di supergnocche modello Barbie.
Troppo belle che pare quasi di sciuparle.
Viva le donne normali che non hanno paura di scompigliare l'acconciatura


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> La farei una scommessa con te dopo questa affermazione...
> 
> Te ne manderei una giusta, ma giusta giusta, ingaggiata ad hoc per farti impazzire...
> 
> ...



ciao Cheat..stavolta non concordo..sapere che viene con me solo peri i soldi e'squallido.
E infatti in questa discussione ho pubblicato il tariffario,che mi ha dato online una troia....solo leggerlo passa la voglia.
Preferisco conquistarmela,non pagarla...dici che cosi'non trovo la super gnocca di 25 anni??probabile...ma quello che trovo,con me viene perche'lo vuole.


----------



## Spider (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Una escort guadagna fino a 30-40mila€/mese
> Alta moda
> Bella gente
> Macchinoni
> ...


si, infatti capisci bene pure i narcotrafficanti del venezuela... per dire.
è la morale, l'etica, il dubbio, che dovrebbero riportaci alla realtà.
il concetto che chi se la goda a discapito degli altri, è figo, in realtà dovrebbe essere sentito come, amorale.
non aspirare a quello.
sai che è tipico degli sfigati, 
sentire sempre che qualcosa ci è dovuto, 
che avremmo meritato di più?
...fosse anche senza moralità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, infatti capisci bene pure i narcotrafficanti del venezuela... per dire.
> è la morale, l'etica, il dubbio, che dovrebbero riportaci alla realtà.
> il concetto che chi se la goda a discapito degli altri, è figo, in realtà dovrebbe essere sentito come, amorale.
> non aspirare a quello.
> ...


aspè. 
A me 'sto discapito nel caso della prostituta non torna. A discapito di che? Mica ti sta spacciando sostanze tossiche che ti rendono dipendente.


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, infatti capisci bene pure i narcotrafficanti del venezuela... per dire.
> è la morale, l'etica, il dubbio, che dovrebbero riportaci alla realtà.
> il concetto che chi se la goda a discapito degli altri, è figo, in realtà dovrebbe essere sentito come, amorale.
> non aspirare a quello.
> ...


Narcotrafficanti???
Stai confondendo un atto moralmente contestabile con un reato penale...

A discapito di chi? A chi "toglie" una puttana??? Che reato commette???

Sul concetto di sfigato posso anche essere d'accordo...ma probabilmente allora dovremmo definire la terra "un pianeta interamente composto da sfigati" visto che la maggior parte degli esseri umani fa la puttana, il cliente di puttane, il criminale, il terrorista, il ladro, lo sfruttatore ecc...


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Cheat..stavolta non concordo..sapere che viene con me solo peri i soldi e'squallido.
> E infatti in questa discussione ho pubblicato il tariffario,che mi ha dato online una troia....solo leggerlo passa la voglia.
> Preferisco conquistarmela,non pagarla...dici che cosi'non trovo la super gnocca di 25 anni??probabile...ma quello che trovo,con me viene perche'lo vuole.


Mi rifaccio sempre alle statistiche caro amico mio:
Tu no
Tizio no
Caio no
...ma su 10 uomini nella media, quanti resisterebbero alla sosia di belen pronta ad essere cavalcata???

Tra l'altro tu sei uno che ha le "sue situazioni" comunque...prendi gente che non il tuo aplomb, charme e sicurezza...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2013)

*cheat*

salve...dunque cheat le escort sono semplicemente delle puttane di altobordo...più istruite di quelle di strada ( ma non sempre) che si" specializzano” x scelta (per la maggior parte dei casi) ... Nulla di più , nulla di meno...poi che tale attività la svolgano anche donne dello spettacolo non cambia nulla al concetto ...ciao a tutti,


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi rifaccio sempre alle statistiche caro amico mio:
> Tu no
> Tizio no
> Caio no
> ...


vero amico....se uno e'invornito e non si sa rapportare con le donne,giusto vada con queste ''signore''
Belen non mi attira,e'maraglia,poco fine,senza classe...francamente preferisco chi penso io..in jeans e maglietta bianca...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tipo quelli molto ricchi che si sposano sventolone molto giovani? Allora se una bella ragazza sposa un miliardario stortignaccolo si può parlare di prostituzione? *Non potrebbe averlo scelto per la sua personalità?*


Bè, Minni stessa scriveva che lei viene (veniva) attratta dagli uomini di potere e pure ricchi, quindi.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero amico....se uno e'invornito e non si sa rapportare con le donne,giusto vada con queste ''signore''
> Belen non mi attira,e'maraglia,poco fine,senza classe...*francamente preferisco chi penso io..in jeans e maglietta bianca...*


Sbriciolata? Tebe?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> l'ho letto, l'ho letto.
> comunque non è mica questo il punto.
> magari ti fa sangue una tardona e cicciona... ma piena di quello che tu consideri appeal...
> e un'altra, algida, alta due metri, tutta patinata, che apre bocca solo per pronunciare CHANEL...
> ...


Scusa, ma se è nata così che c'entra la società?


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> salve...dunque cheat le escort sono semplicemente delle puttane di altobordo...più istruite di quelle di strada ( ma non sempre) che si" specializzano” x scelta (per la maggior parte dei casi) ... Nulla di più , nulla di meno...poi che tale attività la svolgano anche donne dello spettacolo non cambia nulla al concetto ...ciao a tutti,


Le chiamavano "lucciole" perché illuminavano la notte esercitando solo dopo il tramonto

La escort esercita 24h/24
Non ha una vita normale e poi "Troia la notte" bensì vive perennemente di quello

Non ti porta nel parcheggio sperduto ma in ristorante pregiato, hotel di lusso, appartamento alto livello, party esclusivi

Tutte per scelta, non c'è sfruttamento

Il concetto di "altobordo" è superato, antiquato...le escort di oggi sono molto di più!!!


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero amico....se uno e'invornito e non si sa rapportare con le donne,giusto vada con queste ''signore''
> Belen non mi attira,e'maraglia,poco fine,senza classe...francamente preferisco chi penso io..in jeans e maglietta bianca...


Anche io adoro il genere
1,65
Terza soda
Jeans attillati e maglietta semplice

Devo dire: il top


----------



## Spider (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Le chiamavano "lucciole" perché illuminavano la notte esercitando solo dopo il tramonto
> 
> La escort esercita 24h/24
> Non ha una vita normale e poi "Troia la notte" bensì vive perennemente di quello
> ...


...cazzo che vita!
mas la fattura quando te la presentano?
prima o dopo?

nel senso ti spennano prima o dopo?


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cazzo che vita!
> mas la fattura quando te la presentano?
> prima o dopo?
> 
> nel senso ti spennano prima o dopo?


Ci scherzi???
Se regolamentassero il "settore" lo stato incasserebbe una signora cifra...come succede in tanti paesi più moderni e meno moralizzati del nostro...

...cioè, in Italia manco un casinó (con l'accento sulla O) a Roma si riesce ad aprire...

Caxxo di Vaticano...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Le chiamavano "lucciole" perché illuminavano la notte esercitando solo dopo il tramonto
> 
> La escort esercita 24h/24
> Non ha una vita normale e poi "Troia la notte" bensì vive perennemente di quello
> ...


ma le lucciole non erano i travestiti (da cui la famosa canzone)?


----------



## Spider (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se è nata così che c'entra la società?


...ma il caffè lo hai preso?
sempre rotta quella dannata macchinetta!!!!
non ci sono più gli uffici di una volta.

la società, la pubblicità, ti impone quello che te lo fa rizzare.
se ti progongo sempre e solo lo stesso modello.. tu ragioni di conseguenza,
divene difficile allora farsi carico di un proprio modello di sessualità.
chi è libero, è strano.. perchè diverso.
tu ad esempio sei in linea... standard, in riga, neanche ti ti chiedi se avresti un tuo modello!
cosa ti arrapa?
la Hurley naturalmente... arrapa tutti.
non vorrei essere strano.
io sono in linea!
perchè?
perchè, non esiste... 
omologazione, avanti tutta!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma le lucciole non erano i travestiti (da cui la famosa canzone)?


Le lucciole erano (sono) le puttane in genere...


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

boh, forse una cosa è il punto di vista degli uomini, che a me interessa poco perchè alla fine pochissimi ammettono di frequentare prostitute (io ne conosco uno solo, che va a lugano con altri che conosco di vista, tutti vecchi) e quindi si parla così per parlare
un'altra cosa è il punto di vista delle donne, che mi spinge a dire che è falso far passare la prostituzione come un lavoro qualsiasi, a tratti pure divertente o chissà che altro
secondo me è un vero incubo, che compromette i rapporti con la famiglia di origine, il possibile fidanzato, gli amici, gli eventuali figli, forse la salute etc., anche se stai seduta su una montagna di denaro...esentasse, tra l'altro, e mettiamoci pure che ti compromette anche col fisco! perchè con serpico ti chiederanno conto alla fine dove hai preso i soldi per comprare di tutto, no?


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma il caffè lo hai preso?
> sempre rotta quella dannata macchinetta!!!!
> non ci sono più gli uffici di una volta.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo sul concetto di condizionamento mediatico...è indubbio!!!

Influisce su tutto, anche sul modo di presentare l'argomento escort (visto che di questo parliamo)


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sbriciolata? Tebe?


no loro vanno bene per tortellini e sangiovese...penso ad una reale...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma il caffè lo hai preso?
> sempre rotta quella dannata macchinetta!!!!
> non ci sono più gli uffici di una volta.
> 
> ...


Senti a me: tu ti fai un filo troppe paranoie. Se una mi piace, bè mi piace. Vivo adesso, ora, in questo tempo, magari ci saranno dei canoni a cui faccio riferimento senza neanche rendermene conto, e ad un certo livello è NORMALE. Cioè, voglio dire che nel medio evo succedeva la stessa cosa con altri canoni, ma quello è. Non è che qualcuno mi sta o ti sta facendo il lavaggio del cervello. Se la Hurley è bella non posso farci nulla, però non è che posso addossarne la "colpa" a questa a questa società consumistica blablabla. Che poi lo dici ad uno che in materia di donne non ha dei veri e propri standard, peraltro. Poi boh.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, forse una cosa è il punto di vista degli uomini, che a me interessa poco perchè alla fine pochissimi ammettono di frequentare prostitute (io ne conosco uno solo, che va a lugano con altri che conosco di vista, tutti vecchi) e quindi si parla così per parlare
> un'altra cosa è il punto di vista delle donne, che mi spinge a dire che è falso far passare la prostituzione come un lavoro qualsiasi, a tratti pure divertente o chissà che altro
> secondo me è un vero incubo, che compromette *i rapporti con la famiglia di origine, il possibile fidanzato, gli amici, gli eventuali figli*, forse la salute etc., anche se stai seduta su una montagna di denaro...esentasse, tra l'altro, e mettiamoci pure che ti compromette anche col fisco! perchè con serpico ti chiederanno conto alla fine dove hai preso i soldi per comprare di tutto, no?


Mi sa che tu sei un filino conformista.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no loro vanno bene per tortellini e sangiovese...penso ad una reale...


Anche perchè appresso a quello due staresti fresco.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Cheat..stavolta non concordo..sapere che viene con me solo peri i soldi e'squallido.
> E infatti in questa discussione ho pubblicato il tariffario,che mi ha dato online una troia....solo leggerlo passa la voglia.
> Preferisco conquistarmela,non pagarla...dici che cosi'non trovo la super gnocca di 25 anni??probabile...ma quello che trovo,con me viene perche'lo vuole.


Perchè il costo del sito, l'aperitivo, poi la cena, poi il motel.... non li paghi tu?


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no loro vanno bene per tortellini e sangiovese...penso ad una reale...


Io in questi anni sono riuscito a beccare belen la canalis e la carbonero (fidanzata di casillas) negli aeroporti, tutte in jeans e maglietta semplice...

...devo dire shoccato, sopratutto la spagnola mi lasciò come un idiota lingua di fuori...

...tutte inarrivabili, scortate e protette...altrimenti (come sai) facevo foto


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, Minni stessa scriveva che lei viene (veniva) attratta dagli uomini di potere e pure ricchi, quindi.


questo è un tipico caso di stravolgimento assoluto di un concetto espresso a suo tempo.
la mia attrazione è per il carisma e chi ne è in possesso spesso è al potere .non mi sono mai interessati quelli che lo hanno senza averne gli attributi e mai ho parlato di ricchi.
come ho già detto miliardi di volte ho fatto per anni un lavoro dove le richieste per fare anche solo la hostess alle feste ed altro fioccavano e mi avrebbero risolto la vita a quel tempo, ho avuto corteggiatori facoltosi etc

piuttosto di arrivare a quelli che per me sono compromessi ho preferito integrare con altri lavori .ho scelto poi un uomo carismatico con il quale ho costruito  un 'azienda lavorando giorno e notte al suo fianco.
a nessuno permetto di insinuare una cosa che non mi appartiene .
hai ben capito?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, forse una cosa è il punto di vista degli uomini, che a me interessa poco perchè alla fine pochissimi ammettono di frequentare prostitute (io ne conosco uno solo, che va a lugano con altri che conosco di vista, tutti vecchi) e quindi si parla così per parlare
> un'altra cosa è il punto di vista delle donne, che mi spinge a dire che è falso far passare la prostituzione come un lavoro qualsiasi, a tratti pure divertente o chissà che altro
> secondo me è un vero incubo, che compromette i rapporti con la famiglia di origine, il possibile fidanzato, gli amici, gli eventuali figli, forse la salute etc., anche se stai seduta su una montagna di denaro...*esentasse*, tra l'altro, e mettiamoci pure che ti compromette anche col fisco! perchè con serpico ti chiederanno conto alla fine dove hai preso i soldi per comprare di tutto, no?


solo in Italia ....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Le chiamavano "lucciole" perché illuminavano la notte esercitando solo dopo il tramonto  La escort esercita 24h/24 Non ha una vita normale e poi "Troia la notte" bensì vive perennemente di quello  Non ti porta nel parcheggio sperduto ma in ristorante pregiato, hotel di lusso, appartamento alto livello, party esclusivi  Tutte per scelta, non c'è sfruttamento  Il concetto di "altobordo" è superato, antiquato...le escort di oggi sono molto di più!!!


  Stai facendo la deieficazione delle escort...a parte ciò mi sfugge il recondito significato del tuo intervento...o forse lo comprendo e non lo approvo...vorresti per caso esser una escort? E se si...perché cosa invidi loro? Vorrei anche accennarti alla storia di una ragazza lanciata nel mondo della moda che ha resistito appena 3 mesi poi ha dovuto decidere o la propria dignità o più ricchezza ma ora sono impegnata .....magari più avanti....ciaooo


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io in questi anni sono riuscito a beccare belen la canalis e la carbonero (fidanzata di casillas) negli aeroporti, tutte in jeans e maglietta semplice...
> 
> ...devo dire shoccato, sopratutto la spagnola mi lasciò come un idiota lingua di fuori...
> 
> ...tutte inarrivabili, scortate e protette...altrimenti (come sai) facevo foto


sono entrambe molto belle ma io trovo la rodriguez veramente strepitosa


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è un tipico caso di stravolgimento assoluto di un concetto espresso a suo tempo.
> *la mia attrazione è per il carisma e chi ne è in possesso spesso è al potere *.non mi sono mai interessati quelli che lo hanno senza averne gli attributi e mai ho parlato di ricchi.
> come ho già detto miliardi di volte ho fatto per anni un lavoro dove le richieste per fare anche solo la hostess alle feste ed altro fioccavano e mi avrebbero risolto la vita a quel tempo, ho avuto corteggiatori facoltosi etc
> 
> ...


Ma non è proprio così, anzi è proprio una scemenza. Il fatto che ti piacciano gli uomini di potere è perchè il carisma, per te, deriva proprio dalla posizione, molto più semplicemente. Che siano pure o benestanti o proprio ricchi a volte ne è una semplice conseguenza, che non da neanche fastidio più di tanto. Anzi.


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stai facendo la deieficazione delle escort...a parte ciò mi sfugge il recondito significato del tuo intervento...o forse lo comprendo e non lo approvo...vorresti per caso esser una escort? E se si...perché cosa invidi loro? Vorrei anche accennarti alla storia di una ragazza lanciata nel mondo della moda che ha resistito appena 3 mesi poi ha dovuto decidere o la propria dignità o più ricchezza ma ora sono impegnata .....magari più avanti....ciaooo


Ho precisato da subito
Non condivido e non apprezzo...ma nemmeno condanno, e capisco!!!

Capisco la morale, ma a molte donne non piace solo la conseguenza dell'esercitare: piace farlo davvero!!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è proprio così, anzi è proprio una scemenza. Il fatto che ti piacciano gli uomini di potere è perchè il carisma, per te, *deriva proprio dalla posizione,* molto più semplicemente. Che siano pure o benestanti o proprio ricchi a volte ne è una semplice conseguenza, che non da neanche fastidio più di tanto. Anzi.


no, è viceversa...sono arrivati in quella posizione perché hanno la stoffa, altrimenti non hanno la personalità alla quale mi riferisco.
ma ad ogni modo è un discorso chiuso visto che ho scelto e la partita è ben chiusa


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono entrambe molto belle ma io trovo la rodriguez veramente strepitosa


Bellissima, un mio sogno...
...ma questa carbonero (che non conoscevo) ha il viso più "sporco" nel senso più "di strada" da ragazza comune con sguardo stronzetto e cazzuto...

La canalis stupenda ma odiosa...

Belen è...belen...
...ma sembra fatta per la tv, meno naturale


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu sei un filino conformista.



ho messo cose a cui tengo, partendo dal presupposto che preferisco stare bene con persone a cui voglio bene
facendo la prostituta ritengo che le cose si complichino assai
ed io sono per rendere le cose semplici, non per complicarle, perchè ho imparato che le rotture di cojones già arrivano da sè, non c'è bisogno di andarsele a cercare, sicchè non vedo perchè dovrei fare una cosa che so già che mi remerebbe contro


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> solo in Italia ....



ma io digito dall'Italia


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Bellissima, un mio sogno...
> ...ma questa carbonero (che non conoscevo) ha il viso più "sporco" nel senso più "di strada" da ragazza comune con sguardo stronzetto e cazzuto...
> 
> La canalis stupenda ma odiosa...
> ...


la canalis l'ho vista spessissimo senza trucco ed ha la grande particolarità di non essere rifatta in nulla , cosa rara.
belen ha fatto male, secondo me , a fare tette e ritocco labbra perché è bella comunque e doveva avere lapersonalità per  non omologarsi.bellissima voce


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *no, è viceversa...sono arrivati in quella posizione perché hanno la stoffa*, *altrimenti non hanno la personalità alla quale mi riferisco.
> *ma ad ogni modo è un discorso chiuso visto che ho scelto e la partita è ben chiusa


Tu sei affascinata dalla posizione, altrimenti non li noteresti proprio, Minni. Senza contare che non è detto, e soprattutto non è una costante, che chi ricopre certi ruoli lo faccia perchè ha la stoffa, anzi. E' uno dei problemi atavici, peraltro, proprio del nostro paese, vedi Badoglio o che so.
Che poi tu abbia scelto chi e come ti è più aggradato sono affari tuoi, ma se mi scrivi che sei affascinata dagli uomini di potere vuol dire che sei affascinata dal potere prima che dall'uomo. Fine. Applausi dal loggione e sipario che cala.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *ho messo cose a cui tengo*, partendo dal presupposto che preferisco stare bene con persone a cui voglio bene
> facendo la prostituta ritengo che le cose si complichino assai
> ed io sono per rendere le cose semplici, non per complicarle, perchè ho imparato che le rotture di cojones già arrivano da sè, non c'è bisogno di andarsele a cercare, sicchè non vedo perchè dovrei fare una cosa che so già che mi remerebbe contro



Ma non capisci, da conformista, che non è che tutti debbano omologarsi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, forse una cosa è il punto di vista degli uomini, che a me interessa poco perchè alla fine pochissimi ammettono di frequentare prostitute (io ne conosco uno solo, che va a lugano con altri che conosco di vista, tutti vecchi) e quindi si parla così per parlare
> un'altra cosa è il punto di vista delle donne, che mi spinge a dire che è falso far passare la prostituzione come un lavoro qualsiasi, a tratti pure divertente o chissà che altro
> secondo me è un vero incubo, che compromette i rapporti con la famiglia di origine, il possibile fidanzato, gli amici, gli eventuali figli, forse la salute etc., anche se stai seduta su una montagna di denaro...esentasse, tra l'altro, e mettiamoci pure che ti compromette anche col fisco! perchè con serpico ti chiederanno conto alla fine dove hai preso i soldi per comprare di tutto, no?


Free... 
siamo in un paese dove la sicurezza sul lavoro diminuisce invece di crescere.
Dove le malattie professionali spesso non vengono neppure riconosciute (ho due amiche che hanno lavorato nella ceramica, si sono pigliate la silicosi, malattia invalidante, e tanti saluti, arrivederci e grazie) perchè SE le riconoscessero dovrebbero dare grane alle aziende e non è cosa.
Dove anche quando sono riconosciute, al massimo becchi una pensioncina con la quale puoi, dignitosamente, morire d'inedia.
Dove la gente non fa figli perchè non sa come crescerli e se abbia un senso.
Dove gli unici a doversi realmente preoccupare del fisco sono quelli che hanno un reddito certo.
E tu mi dici che la prostituzione è un incubo?
Vuoi un incubo?
Fatti un giro in un'azienda petrolchimica a caso, ma non da ospite... da operaia.
Per non parlare di tutti i posti dove si lavora in nero in condizioni precarie: ci sono tanti diversi incubi in giro, gente che lascia la sua salute sul lavoro.
Se ci sono donne che hanno scelto quella via, hanno fatto i loro conti.
Se su quella via sono rimaste, non pensare che siano stupide.
Hanno fatto un compromesso, forse, con la loro morale... certamente con la moralità comune.
Ma visto che quel compromesso lo pagano loro... evidentemente lo giudicano un prezzo congruo.
Ecco invece io mi indigno per quelle tre che guardavo ieri sul marciapiede.
Che sicuramente hanno tariffe molto inferiori a quelle delle escort, sicuramente hanno un margine di scelta molto più ridotto(se ce l'hanno), probabilmente non hanno scelto loro di fare quello che fanno e sicuramente devono versare la maggior parte di quello che intascano al tipo che le tiene d'occhio dal parcheggio.
Il pappone.
Ecco, io mi chiedo che merda d'uomo sia quel tipo lì.
E papponi ce ne sono che vivono alle spalle anche di quelle che ricevono a casa, credo della maggior parte delle prostitute.


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non capisci, da conformista, che non è che tutti debbano omologarsi.



capisco che è il mio pensiero, ma avrei voluto sapere cosa ne pensa una prostituta
(anche se ho già detto che secondo me non ci arriva, in quanto sottoculturata)
ad es., cosa dice ai genitori? a un uomo che le piace veramente? ai figli?
fa finta di niente? dice che è un lavoro come un altro? dice che è una massaggiatrice? 
che poi non è il fatto di cosa dire, ma di vivere in un modo che ti condiziona pesantemente la vita, per i soldi
i soldi sono un mezzo per stare bene o meglio, ma facendo così bene o meglio non si sta, secondo me
tutto qua


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, è viceversa...sono arrivati in quella posizione perché* hanno la stoffa*, altrimenti non hanno la personalità alla quale mi riferisco.
> ma ad ogni modo è un discorso chiuso visto che ho scelto e la partita è ben chiusa


Mica tutti Minerva. Molti non hanno la stoffa... e non hanno scrupoli.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> capisco che è il mio pensiero, ma avrei voluto sapere cosa ne pensa una prostituta
> (anche se ho già detto che secondo me non ci arriva, in quanto sottoculturata)
> ad es., cosa dice ai genitori? a un uomo che le piace veramente? ai figli?
> fa finta di niente? dice che è un lavoro come un altro? dice che è una massaggiatrice?
> ...


mia cara sarebbe come chiedere alla fagiana,perche'si fa catturare dai cani da caccia,invece di volare via....:smile:il livello mentale e'lo stesso.


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mia cara sarebbe come chiedere alla fagiana,perche'si fa catturare dai cani da caccia,invece di volare via....:smile:il livello mentale e'lo stesso.



ma tu faresti il puttano?


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Free...
> siamo in un paese dove la sicurezza sul lavoro diminuisce invece di crescere.
> Dove le malattie professionali spesso non vengono neppure riconosciute (ho due amiche che hanno lavorato nella ceramica, si sono pigliate la silicosi, malattia invalidante, e tanti saluti, arrivederci e grazie) perchè SE le riconoscessero dovrebbero dare grane alle aziende e non è cosa.
> Dove anche quando sono riconosciute, al massimo becchi una pensioncina con la quale puoi, dignitosamente, morire d'inedia.
> ...


non si tratta di morale, ma della propria vita, che va a puttan...ops! a male!
il prezzo lo giudicano congruo perchè evidentemente non ci ...finisci tu


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu faresti il puttano?


interessante domanda Pantera..a parte l'anagrafe..no.
Mi sono sempre chiesto come fanno i gigolo'....metti che arriva Rosi Bindi..lascia pure che ti dia 1000 eurini..ma ''lui''sparisce....non trovi?


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> interessante domanda Pantera..a parte l'anagrafe..no.
> Mi sono sempre chiesto come fanno i gigolo'....metti che arriva Rosi Bindi..lascia pure che ti dia 1000 eurini..ma ''lui''sparisce....non trovi?



tutto qui?

bè c'è il viagra, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> capisco che è il mio pensiero, ma avrei voluto sapere cosa ne pensa una prostituta
> (anche se ho già detto che secondo me non ci arriva, in quanto sottoculturata)
> ad es., cosa dice ai genitori? a un uomo che le piace veramente? ai figli?
> fa finta di niente? dice che è un lavoro come un altro? dice che è una massaggiatrice?
> ...


Vabbè dai, mandami quattro chili di gorgonzola.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> tutto qui?
> 
> bè c'è il viagra, no?


Il viagra e compagnia funzionano se alla base c'è comunque la libido. Mica che uno si prende una pasticca e gli va in tiro pure se gli è appena morta la mamma (o se ha Rosy Bindi davanti, che è uguale).


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il viagra e compagnia funzionano se alla base c'è comunque la libido. Mica che uno si prende una pasticca e gli va in tiro pure se gli è appena morta la mamma (o se ha Rosy Bindi davanti, che è uguale).



davvero? ma non è un'azione meramente meccanica di maggior flusso sanguigno che gonfia il pene?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> davvero? ma non è un'azione meramente meccanica di maggior flusso sanguigno che gonfia il pene?


...

Madonna. Io ti voglio conoscere. Credo che ti amerei perdutamente.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io digito dall'Italia


c'è una soluzione :mrgreen:


----------



## passerino (28 Maggio 2013)

vorrei sapere per favore se anche a voi si pianta il blog.....


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> vorrei sapere per favore se anche a voi si pianta il blog.....


Da noi no, però da qualche parte sicuro si coltiva.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu faresti il puttano?



il "puttano" va quasi solo con uomini...... ed io ho conoscenti che lo fanno.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> vorrei sapere per favore se anche a voi si pianta il blog.....


questo non è periodo per piantare nulla: a maggio e giugno si raccoglie.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da noi no, però da qualche parte sicuro si coltiva.


e fuma....


----------



## passerino (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questo non è periodo per piantare nulla: a maggio e giugno si raccoglie.


si ma se pianti un blog a giugno cosa raccogli?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il "puttano" va quasi solo con uomini...... ed io ho conoscenti che lo fanno.


hai amicizie strane, come passerino: non è che vi frequentate ed avete amici comuni?


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> si ma se pianti un blog a giugno cosa raccogli?:mrgreen:


ma sei duro: ti ho detto che a maggio e giugno non si pianta, si raccoglie.


----------



## passerino (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai amicizie strane, come passerino: non è che vi frequentate ed avete amici comuni?[/QUO:sonar:


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma sei duro: ti ho detto che a maggio e giugno non si pianta, si raccoglie.



Secondo me si è dimenticato una virgola...
"sei io pianto (il blog), cosa raccolgo a giugno?"


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Madonna. Io ti voglio conoscere. Credo che ti amerei perdutamente.



ma che ne so io del viagra!
mi informerò:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

oh passero, da te la oa ola si beve ancora senza annuccia? maremma maiala.


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> c'è una soluzione :mrgreen:



sarebbe?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

ciao simy, dove sei stata tutto il jorno? he ti si vede pochino ormai da ste parti.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che ne so io del viagra!
> mi informerò:mrgreen:


Esiste pure quello che dici tu, solo che è una patologia e si chiama priapismo.


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ciao simy, dove sei stata tutto il jorno? he ti si vede pochino ormai da ste parti.


sono parecchio incasinata in ufficio in questi giorni.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono parecchio incasinata in ufficio in questi giorni.


Mi spiace tesoro  


Io sono al mare (faccina sghignazzante)


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace tesoro
> 
> 
> Io sono al mare (faccina sghignazzante)


lo so che sei al mare!  
ti ho già detto di rilassarti pure per me no?


quando esco da qua ti chiamo


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esiste pure quello che dici tu, solo che è una patologia e si chiama priapismo.





:saggio:ammetto la mia ignoranza abissale


però so che durante le mestruazioni non bisogna prendere l'aspirina perchè fluidifica il sangue
tsk tsk!


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace tesoro
> 
> 
> Io sono al mare (faccina sghignazzante)



buone vacanze!:smile:


----------



## passerino (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> buone vacanze!:smile:


bene fatti un bel bagno anche per noi.....


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono parecchio incasinata in ufficio in questi giorni.



Simy fatti interrogare sul viagra
o sei impreparata anche tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :saggio:ammetto la mia ignoranza abissale
> 
> 
> però so che durante le mestruazioni non bisogna prendere l'aspirina perchè fluidifica il sangue
> tsk tsk!


Vasodilatatore.


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vasodilatatore.



anche l'agopuntura
sentivo il sangue caldo scorrere sotto la pelle del decolletè


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> Simy fatti interrogare sul viagra
> o sei impreparata anche tu?


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però so che durante le mestruazioni non bisogna prendere l'aspirina perchè fluidifica il sangue
> tsk tsk!



ma perchè alcuni uomini hanno le mestruazioni? non capisco il nesso tra il viagra, la mestruazione e tutto il resto.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche l'agopuntura
> sentivo il sangue caldo scorrere sotto la pelle del decolletè


Ma tu dici che se m'innamoro di te Ultimo Sangre mi fa la pelle?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vasodilatatore.


anche fluidificante però.


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma perchè alcuni uomini hanno le mestruazioni? non capisco il nesso tra il viagra, la mestruazione e tutto il resto.



il nesso è la vasodilatazione!


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu dici che se m'innamoro di te Ultimo Sangre mi fa la pelle?



non saprei
ma non ne vale la pena, credimi!
ti andresti a prendere una bella grana:singleeye:


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il nesso è la vasodilatazione!


anche il forte caldo fa quest'effetto.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non saprei
> ma non ne vale la pena, credimi!
> ti andresti a prendere una bella grana:singleeye:


Eh, ma al cuor non si comanda. Potrei stare ore a parlare con te, guardandoti negli occhi enormi e dolcissimi, sospirando al movimento aggraziato delle tue labbra morbide e vellutate, morendo un poco ad ogni flautata parola uscisse da cotanto splendore.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Free...
> siamo in un paese dove la sicurezza sul lavoro diminuisce invece di crescere.
> Dove le malattie professionali spesso non vengono neppure riconosciute (ho due amiche che hanno lavorato nella ceramica, si sono pigliate la silicosi, malattia invalidante, e tanti saluti, arrivederci e grazie) perchè SE le riconoscessero dovrebbero dare grane alle aziende e non è cosa.
> Dove anche quando sono riconosciute, al massimo becchi una pensioncina con la quale puoi, dignitosamente, morire d'inedia.
> ...



non ho potuto darti un verde ma lo meriti tutto.

Strepitosa.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mica tutti Minerva. Molti non hanno la stoffa... e non hanno scrupoli.



secondo verde che non posso darti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> secondo verde che non posso darti.


epperò 'sti vorrei ma non posso... se ti becca Er Murena ti asfalta


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> epperò 'sti vorrei ma non posso... se ti becca Er Murena ti asfalta



Già fatto.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Le chiamavano "lucciole" perché illuminavano la notte esercitando solo dopo il tramonto
> 
> La escort esercita 24h/24
> Non ha una vita normale e poi "Troia la notte" bensì vive perennemente di quello
> ...


A me sembran molto di meno :smile: però de gustibus... Ma infatti ho  scritto che lo fanno per lo più x scelta :smile: solo che mi sfugge allora una "question" come mai se le donzelle di cui sopra son così fortunate e soddisfatte e così coloro che le frequentano se la notizia trapela  tra l'opinione pubblica si Attapirano a bestia ?? ( le une e gli altri?)  WHY????


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ho precisato da subito
> Non condivido e non apprezzo...ma nemmeno condanno, e capisco!!!
> 
> Capisco la morale, ma a molte donne non piace solo la conseguenza dell'esercitare: piace farlo davvero!!!


"Farlo davvero".... il mestiere o scopare? ... Ti trovo un tantino confuso ... A cheat ma in che mondo vivi??? :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :saggio:ammetto la mia ignoranza abissale
> 
> 
> però so che durante le mestruazioni *non bisogna prendere l'aspirina perchè fluidifica il sangue*
> tsk tsk!



....non si muore dissanguate se si prende un aspirina, fidati.

Mi fa ridere sta cosa....

scusa ma....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Ho visto al lavoro delle escort: facevano le escort cioè scortavano. Ero in un albergo di lusso dove soggiornava un uomo piuttosto celebre al punto che so di una sua lunga storia d'amore con una donna molto più giovane, bella e intelligente e piuttosto nota. Ora la storia è finita, lei si è sposata con un uomo più giovane e ha avuto un figlio, ed evidentemente lui non ha un'altra donna, è anche ormai anziano anche se ancora piacente, per l'età. In albergo era solo. Probabilmente non vuole una storia per interesse e non gli interessa una relazione con una signora di età adeguata, dopo aver avuto donne molto belle e giovani? Non so. Fatto è che una sera doveva partecipare a una festa e, facendo una passeggiata serale, me lo sono trovato davanti e in una piazzetta, poco lontana dall'albergo, si è incontrato con due ragazze molto giovani (diciamo dell'età per essere nipoti?) graziose, non bellissime e non molto appariscenti, con le quali è andato alla festa. Non so se poi è rientrato con tutte e due o con una, non credo perché altrimenti sarebbero partite insieme dall'albergo. E' chiaro che la funzione era quella di accompagnatrici per evitargli di sentirsi solo insieme ad altre coppie e di aver qualcuno con cui conversare e ballare. Non so perché ne avesse voluto due, forse per non sembrare con una compagna. Io, che ero in vacanza sola, l'ho trovato tristissimo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mica tutti Minerva. Molti non hanno la stoffa... e non hanno scrupoli.


certo. 
infatti non tutti quelli che sono al potere o hanno cariche importanti sono lì per merito


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....non si muore dissanguate se si prende un aspirina, fidati.
> 
> Mi fa ridere sta cosa....
> 
> ...



può abbassarsi troppo la pressione
mi pare che anche se si hanno ferite sia meglio non prendere l'aspirina


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma al cuor non si comanda. Potrei stare ore a parlare con te, guardandoti negli occhi enormi e dolcissimi, sospirando al movimento aggraziato delle tue labbra morbide e vellutate,* morendo un poco* ad ogni flautata parola uscisse da cotanto splendore.



...prego:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Una escort guadagna fino a 30-40mila€/mese
> Alta moda
> Bella gente
> Macchinoni
> ...


E ce lo so...
Guarda non sai cosa darei per reincarnarmi
e fare el putanon...

Vedi mio caro, io ho conosciuto una di queste donne...

Facile parlare no?
Lei se ne sta mooooooolto zitta...

Ma capisci da te che se hai tra i clienti...il primario, il direttore di Banca, il Questore, l'avvocato, il notaio, il finanziere...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Le ruote della tua vita sono moooooolto oliate....

O no?

Business is business

Dai entriamo nel business delle escorts....

E osserva che le critiche e le indignazioni sovente vengono da chi non può permettersi quella vita...no?

E sono discorsi così...
Io sono proletario per scelta, ( obbligata) e tu sei ricco, perchè hai rubato, no?

E giù botte ai padroni che spremono la dignità degli operai...

Nessuno dice che ste donne proliferano perchè trovano i clienti.
Se non ci fosse nessuno disposto a pagare tot, per tot, dovrebbero cambiare mestiere.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Cheat..stavolta non concordo..sapere che viene con me solo peri i soldi e'squallido.
> E infatti in questa discussione ho pubblicato il tariffario,che mi ha dato online una troia....solo leggerlo passa la voglia.
> Preferisco conquistarmela,non pagarla...dici che cosi'non trovo la super gnocca di 25 anni??probabile...ma quello che trovo,con me viene perche'lo vuole.


Amico andiamo a fare casino in escortforum...ci spacciamo per due cattoliconi...che ne dici...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> salve...dunque cheat le escort sono semplicemente delle puttane di altobordo...più istruite di quelle di strada ( ma non sempre) che si" specializzano” x scelta (per la maggior parte dei casi) ... Nulla di più , nulla di meno...poi che tale attività la svolgano anche donne dello spettacolo non cambia nulla al concetto ...ciao a tutti,


Io invece suppongo che sia una faccenda linguistica:
Osserva
Padroni stanno per Datori di lavoro.
Serva sta per colf o collaboratrice domestica
Manovale sta per prestatore d'opera
Puttana sta per accompagnatrice

Massagiatrice sta per?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ci scherzi???
> Se regolamentassero il "settore" lo stato incasserebbe una signora cifra...come succede in tanti paesi più moderni e meno moralizzati del nostro...
> 
> ...cioè, in Italia manco un casinó (con l'accento sulla O) a Roma si riesce ad aprire...
> ...


Se regolamentassero sarebbe un gran casin per il business....
Ora mando il mio picciotto Ultimo a proporre un incontro...per discutere che fare...del business delle escorts...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, forse una cosa è il punto di vista degli uomini, che a me interessa poco perchè alla fine pochissimi ammettono di frequentare prostitute (io ne conosco uno solo, che va a lugano con altri che conosco di vista, tutti vecchi) e quindi si parla così per parlare
> un'altra cosa è il punto di vista delle donne, che mi spinge a dire che è falso far passare la prostituzione come un lavoro qualsiasi, a tratti pure divertente o chissà che altro
> secondo me è un vero incubo, che compromette i rapporti con la famiglia di origine, il possibile fidanzato, gli amici, gli eventuali figli, forse la salute etc., anche se stai seduta su una montagna di denaro...esentasse, tra l'altro, e mettiamoci pure che ti compromette anche col fisco! perchè con serpico ti chiederanno conto alla fine dove hai preso i soldi per comprare di tutto, no?


Che non ti racconti di quella volta a Lugano con Monteur....mamma mia che lavoro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Eh ma scusa...cosa credi...

Io non conosco nessuna donna che dice che tradisce il marito...

Invece....

Ma una mi ha confidato che non dice che tradisce il marito perchè poi trova un lothar che le dice troia e lei soffre capisci?


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> può abbassarsi troppo la pressione
> mi pare che anche se si hanno ferite sia meglio non prendere l'aspirina



si certo, è un fluidificante ma una o due aspirine nelle 24 ore, a meno che non sei già mezza dissanguata non fanno molto.
Cioè. In mancanza di patologie, e con un fisico normale...ecco....non muopri davvero.
Prendila serena sia con le mestruazioni ( a meno che non ne hai ettolitri) sia per le ferite.
Ovvio che se ti strappi un braccio no.

Comunque chiedo al parentado.
Magari non so qualcosa io.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

Comunque le escorts guadagnano moltissimo perchè ci sono appunto poche donne che compiono questa scelta.
Se tutte le donne si mettessero in affitto del loro corpo, il mercato crollerebbe.

E da oggi sono vostro
mi offro come puttano

delle forumiste

in mp stabiliamo cifre e pratiche 

e vediamo come va...

E vediamo se è tristissimo o se mi diverto come non mai in vita mia.


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si certo, è un fluidificante ma una o due aspirine nelle 24 ore, a meno che non sei già mezza dissanguata non fanno molto.
> Cioè. In mancanza di patologie, e con un fisico normale...ecco....non muopri davvero.
> Prendila serena sia con le mestruazioni ( a meno che non ne hai ettolitri) sia per le ferite.
> Ovvio che se ti strappi un braccio no.
> ...



invece per affrontare ore di aereo dicono che è bene prenderla
anche per prevenire gli infarti
basta la smetto:mrgreen:


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che non ti racconti di quella volta a Lugano con Monteur....mamma mia che lavoro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Eh ma scusa...cosa credi...
> 
> ...



no...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque le escorts guadagnano moltissimo perchè ci sono appunto poche donne che compiono questa scelta.
> Se tutte le donne si mettessero in affitto del loro corpo, il mercato crollerebbe.
> 
> E da oggi sono vostro
> ...


mi sa che fai poca strada.....perche'ti toccano anche i catenacci ..e come fai amico????


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque le escorts guadagnano moltissimo perchè *ci sono appunto poche donne che compiono questa scelta.*
> Se tutte le donne si mettessero in affitto del loro corpo, il mercato crollerebbe.
> 
> E da oggi sono vostro
> ...



strano, sarà mica una sottocultura?:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> invece per affrontare ore di aereo dicono che è bene prenderla
> anche per prevenire gli infarti
> basta la smetto:mrgreen:



No no. è giusto che tu sappia se dici stronzate o no mrgreen
Il medico in famiglia ha detto che l'aspirina si può tranquillamente prendere anche con le mestruazioni, sempre in assenza di patologie serie, anche se lui preferisce altri medicinali.

Per quanto riguarda l'aereo, mi ha detto che si. Come panacea un aspirina si può tranquillamente prendere se si crede che faccia quell'effetto.
Nessun problema.

:mrgreen::unhappy:


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no. è giusto che tu sappia se dici stronzate o no mrgreen
> Il medico in famiglia ha detto che l'aspirina si può tranquillamente prendere anche con le mestruazioni, sempre in assenza di patologie serie, anche se lui preferisce altri medicinali.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'aereo, mi ha detto che si. Come panacea un aspirina si può tranquillamente prendere se si crede che faccia quell'effetto.
> ...


cioè in pratica l'aspirina non serve a un beato cazzo?
che delusione!:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Farlo davvero".... il mestiere o scopare? ... Ti trovo un tantino confuso ... A cheat ma in che mondo vivi??? :carneval:


magari io sarò confuso, ma tu sei un po' troppo convinta di sapere

io vivo in un mondo forse anche diverso dal tuo, ma abbastanza diffuso...e in questo mondo esistono le escort (che piaccia o no) e a molte di queste (non dico tutte) piace farlo sopratutto per i guadagni, ma spesso non solo per quello...


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ce lo so...
> Guarda non sai cosa darei per reincarnarmi
> e fare el putanon...
> 
> ...


lo farei, fankulo alle ipocrisie...

se fosse legale, se non ci fossero vaticano e sopratutto la criminalità organizzata (in italia in questi ambiti c'è sempre) mi darei da fare nel settore...senza problemi...

lo fanno in germania, olanda, belgio...ovunque...si definiscono IMPRENDITORI, e ne hanno tutto il diritto: danno lavoro, pagano bene, pagano tasse, creano occupazione, senza stupidi moralismi o altro...
è business, e le donne sono libere di entrare e uscire dal gior quando vogliono

milioni di euro


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> interessante domanda Pantera..a parte l'anagrafe..no.
> Mi sono sempre chiesto come fanno i gigolo'....metti che arriva Rosi Bindi..lascia pure che ti dia 1000 eurini..ma ''lui''sparisce....non trovi?


Come diceva il grande Barbagallo del Quadraro (mai saputo il suo vero nome), sperando che Nostro Signore gli abbia fatto trovare un posto d'onore quando lo rivolle accanto: A scopasse quelle bone sò capaci tutti, e co' le racchie che se vede il manico :rotfl:


Tutti ii torti effettivamente non li aveva.


----------



## Sole (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> capisco che è il mio pensiero, ma avrei voluto sapere cosa ne pensa una prostituta
> (anche se ho già detto che secondo me non ci arriva, in quanto sottoculturata)
> ad es., cosa dice ai genitori? a un uomo che le piace veramente? ai figli?
> fa finta di niente? dice che *è un lavoro come un altro*? dice che è una massaggiatrice?
> ...


 Non è un lavoro come un altro. E lo dico con tutta la comprensione per chi decide di percorrere questa strada, perché avrà i suoi buoni motivi e io non sono nessuno per giudicare. Ma se fosse mia figlia a prostituirsi, sono sincera, io starei da schifo. Potrei stare qui a spiegare il perché e il per come, ma credo che ogni genitore minimamente assennato possa capirmi.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè in pratica l'aspirina non serve a un beato cazzo?
> che delusione!:mrgreen:



No no...serve.
Come cura continuativa per un certo periodo e per alcune malattie. Man la prende. Ma non certo l'asprina effervescente...

Comunque fai la prova.
Appena hai le mestruazioni prenditi quattro aspirine!
Prova!!!







:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sa che fai poca strada.....perche'ti toccano anche i catenacci ..e come fai amico????


Chiudo gli occhi e stringo i denti
Sai la crisi mi sta attanagliando
Ma per ora nessuna mi ha scagato.

Niente da fare
non vogliono il mio ciccio gratis figuriamoci a pagamento.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> strano, sarà mica una sottocultura?:carneval:


Voglio lottare per i diritti delle escorts
e finiamola con sta storia dei gay 
e dei pacs e dei dico...
Delle adozioni a coppie gay...

I diritti delle escorts mi interessano.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lo farei, fankulo alle ipocrisie...
> 
> se fosse legale, se non ci fossero vaticano e sopratutto la criminalità organizzata (in italia in questi ambiti c'è sempre) mi darei da fare nel settore...senza problemi...
> 
> ...


Ecco visto
Il resto d'Europa fa impresa sul serio
e noi rimaniamo dei rubagalline...

Invorniti siamo...


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Voglio lottare per i diritti delle escorts
> e finiamola con sta storia dei gay
> e dei pacs e dei dico...
> Delle adozioni a coppie gay...
> ...


pure a me.
Come tutte le minoranze.


Tranne quelli con il pipino piccolo.

Naturalmente.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> magari io sarò confuso, ma tu sei un po' troppo convinta di sapere
> 
> io vivo in un mondo forse anche diverso dal tuo, ma abbastanza diffuso...e in questo mondo esistono le escort (che piaccia o no) e a molte di queste (non dico tutte) piace farlo sopratutto per i guadagni, ma spesso non solo per quello...


Ti dirò potresti pure trovare donne che lo fanno con piacere senza che le paghi... Però non svenire alla notiziola :mrgreen: io convinta di sapere ??? Ammazza da che pulpito leggendoti ho avuto il sospetto che tu avessi avuto esperienza da escort ... Nooo??? Ecco allora mi so sbagliata ... Sorry :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti dirò potresti pure trovare donne che lo fanno con piacere senza che le paghi... Però non svenire alla notiziola :mrgreen: io convinta di sapere ??? Ammazza da che pulpito leggendoti ho avuto il sospetto che tu avessi avuto esperienza da escort ... Nooo??? Ecco allora mi so sbagliata ... Sorry :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::rotfl:


Ma dai
Perché polemizzare???
Eravamo partiti tanto bene 

Ribadisco il concetto:
Tra le escort (non tra le puttane di strada) parecchie apprezzano il mestiere che fanno sia per i guadagni che per i contenuti...senza storie tragiche alle spalle

Certo che alle donne piace fare sesso, non fare ironia 
Ma a queste signore piace farlo unitamente all'idea di essere pagate (sia per il guadagno che per la condizione di dominio)

Non devi per forza essere d'accordo, puoi dissentire serenamente...ma questa eventualità non ti obbliga a sfottermi per forza, ehh???

Comunque puoi farlo ugualmente se insisti


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

Io se rinasco faccio la escort comunque.

E vaffanculo.


tra i necrofori.....


SPACCO!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma dai
> Perché polemizzare???
> Eravamo partiti tanto bene
> 
> ...


Certamente il pagamento dà una connotazione particolare alla relazione. A volte è anche questo che può far scegliere anche in un rapporto di rendere o rendersi dipendenti economicamente con vissuti di potere da entrambe le parti. Posso non trovarlo bellissimo.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non è un lavoro come un altro. E lo dico con tutta la comprensione per chi decide di percorrere questa strada, perché avrà i suoi buoni motivi e io non sono nessuno per giudicare. Ma se fosse mia figlia a prostituirsi, sono sincera, io starei da schifo. Potrei stare qui a spiegare il perché e il per come, ma credo che ogni genitore minimamente assennato possa capirmi.


Sono d'accordo con te. Ma fino ad un certo punto. Il problema è che c'è di mezzo l'elemento sesso. E la sessualità la viviamo tutti in maniera differente. Ragionando per assurdo e per astratto, perchè non sono genitore ovviamente, io sarei molto più dispiaciuto per una figlia eroinomane/spacciatrice che escort. (Mantengo il discorso sulle escort perchè è evidente che la strada è tutto un altro pianeta, e qui concordo con sbriciolata).

Lancio una provocazione, più che altro per amore di conversazione: spostiamo il discorso perchè la parola escort è circondata da un'aura troppo deviata.

Prendo il caso più famoso: ad un certo punto scoprite di essere i genitori della nuova Moana Pozzi. Che fate ?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Ma fino ad un certo punto. Il problema è che c'è di mezzo l'elemento sesso. E la sessualità la viviamo tutti in maniera differente. Ragionando per assurdo e per astratto, perchè non sono genitore ovviamente, io sarei molto più dispiaciuto per una figlia eroinomane/spacciatrice che escort. (Mantengo il discorso sulle escort perchè è evidente che la strada è tutto un altro pianeta, e qui concordo con sbriciolata).
> 
> Lancio una provocazione, più che altro per amore di conversazione: spostiamo il discorso perchè la parola escort è circondata da un'aura troppo deviata.
> 
> Prendo il caso più famoso: ad un certo punto scoprite di essere i genitori della nuova Moana Pozzi. Che fate ?


Vado in analisi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Non siamo tutti uguali. Hai letto le intercettazioni del caso Ruby? C'era un padre che diceva alla figlia, che diceva che aveva visto cose esplicite, che non era sorpreso perché gli uomini sono fatti così. Una madre a una figlia che si diceva distrutta che però aveva preso 3000 euro. Tu (ipotetico) potresti pure essere orgoglioso di essere il padre di Moana. Che ne so?


----------



## Tubarao (29 Maggio 2013)

Pensa che invece in elio una grande differenza fra una escort, una pornostar e una di quelle sgallettate di Arcore: di queste ultime mi vergognerei sicuranente. 

Comunque, Continuiamo. Andremmo in analisi per una figlia che si guadagnare vivere facendo sesso davanti una telecamera mentre ho come l'impressione che di una figlia direttrìce di banca   (o magari titolare di un'azienda di recupero creditì che sono le peggiori) che con il loro operato spesso sono i responsabili della disperazione di moltissime famiglie (per non citare casi estremi) saremmo molto orgogliosi. Cosa c'é che mi sfugge ? Eppure Moana non sbagliava neanche un ingiuntivo


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensa che invece in elio una grande differenza fra una escort, una pornostar e una di quelle sgallettate di Arcore: di queste ultime mi vergognerei sicuranente.
> 
> Comunque, Continuiamo. Andremmo in analisi per una figlia che si guadagnare vivere facendo sesso davanti una telecamera mentre ho come l'impressione che di una figlia direttrìce di banca (o magari titolare di un'azienda di recupero creditì che sono le peggiori) che con il loro operato spesso sono i responsabili della disperazione di moltissime famiglie (per non citare casi estremi) saremmo molto orgogliosi. *Cosa c'é che mi sfugge ?* Eppure Moana non sbagliava neanche un ingiuntivo


Che sono due piani sideralmente differenti.


----------



## Sole (29 Maggio 2013)

Non è così scontato che sarei orgogliosa di mia figlia se lavorasse in banca. Di solito un genitore è felice se vede il proprio figlio realizzato in un contesto affettivo e personale sereno.

In tutto questo ci sta che un figlio possa affrontare momenti di crisi. In questo senso vedo molta differenza tra un figlio eroinomane (che vive un momento critico e doloroso) e un figlio spacciatore, che sceglie deliberatamente la criminalitá. In questi casi direi che c'è differenza, ma in ogni caso io mi metterei in discussione come madre, anche se in modi differenti.

Lo stesso farei se mia figlia decidesse di fare la pornostar o la prostituta, a qualunque livello, anche nell'ambito dello spettacolo. Mi metterei in discussione come madre e cercherei di capire cosa è andato storto. Forse sono molto conformista, ma la mia intimitá non la venderei a nessuno, se non in casi di vera disperazione. E come madre, per come sto crescendo mia figlia, mi aspetterei che per lei fosse lo stesso.

Non si tratta qui di stabilire quale sia la sfiga peggiore per un genitore. Io ammetto che avere una figlia che si prostituisce per vivere per me sarebbe un problema e starei malissimo. Se altri utenti di questo forum sarebbero contenti buon per loro. Hanno una mentalitá più aperta della mia.


----------



## sienne (29 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

devo ammettere, se mia figlia dovesse scegliere certi lavori, che si muovano 
su un piano che vanno fortemente contro a dei principi che ho ... 
mi sentirei male, fallita ... la lascerei fare, certo ... ma fiera? sicuramente no!

preferirei la escort ... 

e se devo prendere tutto in considerazione, preferirei che facesse, qualcosa che 
le piace, la realizzi, e che dia un certo valore a se e in quello che fa ... 
anche se si tratta di fare delle belle dentiere ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensa che invece in elio una grande differenza fra una escort, una pornostar e una di quelle sgallettate di Arcore: di queste ultime mi vergognerei sicuranente.
> 
> Comunque, Continuiamo. Andremmo in analisi per una figlia che si guadagnare vivere facendo sesso davanti una telecamera mentre ho come l'impressione che di una figlia direttrìce di banca   (o magari titolare di un'azienda di recupero creditì che sono le peggiori) che con il loro operato spesso sono i responsabili della disperazione di moltissime famiglie (per non citare casi estremi) saremmo molto orgogliosi. Cosa c'é che mi sfugge ? Eppure Moana non sbagliava neanche un ingiuntivo


Tuba
Credo che la differenza sta nel sapere o meno
La figlia  porno diva è conosciuta da tutti
La figlia ad esempio velina lo sappiamo tutti che è più Troia di una escort ma non ufficialmente (non sempre)
La escort poi di norma è anonima...

Io nonostante ancora nemmeno sia nata già temo di tutto...anche un fidanzatino tra 10 anni


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Ma fino ad un certo punto. Il problema è che c'è di mezzo l'elemento sesso. E la sessualità la viviamo tutti in maniera differente. Ragionando per assurdo e per astratto, perchè non sono genitore ovviamente, io sarei molto più dispiaciuto per una figlia eroinomane/spacciatrice che escort. (Mantengo il discorso sulle escort perchè è evidente che la strada è tutto un altro pianeta, e qui concordo con sbriciolata).
> 
> Lancio una provocazione, più che altro per amore di conversazione: spostiamo il discorso perchè la parola escort è circondata da un'aura troppo deviata.
> 
> Prendo il caso più famoso: ad un certo punto scoprite di essere i genitori della nuova Moana Pozzi. Che fate ?


intanto se il paragone è con eroinomani e spacciatori mi pare che sia chiaro che anche per te no stiamo parlando di normalità.non so...penso che forse preferisco una prostituta ad un'assassina...
più che altro se avessi una figlia che ha deciso di vendersi mi chiederei in cosa ho sbagliato, dove ho fallito per non averle fatto arrivare nessuno dei miei valori e stimoli  che la facessero crescere con ben altri obiettivi


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Pensa che invece in elio una grande differenza fra una escort, una pornostar e una di quelle sgallettate di Arcore: di queste ultime mi vergognerei sicuranente.
> *
> Comunque, Continuiamo. Andremmo in analisi per una figlia che si guadagnare vivere facendo sesso davanti una telecamera mentre ho come l'impressione che di una figlia direttrìce di banca   (o magari titolare di un'azienda di recupero creditì che sono le peggiori) che con il loro operato spesso sono i responsabili della disperazione di moltissime famiglie (per non citare casi estremi) saremmo molto orgogliosi. Cosa c'é che mi sfugge ? Eppure Moana non sbagliava neanche un ingiuntivo


ma forse una cosa esclude  l'altra?
eccome se mi vergognerei ...perché continui a fare esempi di decadenza morale?
sai cosa ti sfugge?
che il concetto di onestà e dignità quando viene applicato è totale , non a compatirmenti stagni, altrimenti quello è opportnismo, ipocrisia etc etc


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

partirei dal fatto che l'eroinimane come anche l'alcolista non sono delle professioni ma inizialmente vizi che si trasformano in deviazioni mentali e necessità fisiche. anche la escort e la puttana da strada sono diverse: espletano la stessa professione ma la prima da donna libera, l'altra da prigioniera e, non è poco.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto se il paragone è con eroinomani e spacciatori mi pare che sia chiaro che anche per te no stiamo parlando di normalità.non so...penso che forse preferisco una prostituta ad un'assassina...
> più che altro se avessi una figlia che ha deciso di vendersi mi chiederei in cosa ho sbagliato, dove ho fallito per non averle fatto arrivare nessuno dei miei valori e stimoli  che la facessero crescere con ben altri obiettivi



Mini saro'invornito io..ma perche'dovete dissertare su disgrazie??se la famiglia e'normale,con principi ben saldi,e buon livello socio culturale,i figli saranno professionisti...logico che se la famiglia e'di basso livello e ceto,quindi sottoculturata e povera,i figli potranno essere spacciatori,escort,ladri,drogati..etc....per finire dentro.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mini saro'invornito io..ma perche'dovete dissertare su disgrazie??se la famiglia e'normale,con principi ben saldi,e buon livello socio culturale,i figli saranno professionisti...logico che se la famiglia e'di basso livello e ceto,quindi sottoculturata e povera,i figli potranno essere spacciatori,escort,ladri,drogati..etc....per finire dentro.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!

BELLO MICIONE!!! GRANDISSIMO!!!

TVTTTTB!!!


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

moana pozzi non era una prostituta e ai più stava parecchio simpatica .per me era un'anima arida , certamente non perché faceva porno ma per quello che esprimeva quando parlava con disprezzo della vecchiaia , come se la vita finisse con la perdita della bellezza ma soprattutto per aver rinnegato un figlio facendolo passare per fratello consegnandolo alla madre.
meglio una prostituta in effetti


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se la famiglia e'normale,con principi ben saldi,e buon livello socio culturale,i figli saranno professionisti...logico che se la famiglia e'di basso livello e ceto,quindi sottoculturata e povera,i figli potranno essere spacciatori,escort,ladri,drogati..etc....per finire dentro.


non ho parole.


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma soprattutto per aver rinnegato un figlio facendolo passare per fratello consegnandolo alla madre.
> meglio una prostituta in effetti


mi sembra un pò azzardato come giudizio.


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no...serve.
> Come cura continuativa per un certo periodo e per alcune malattie. Man la prende. Ma non certo l'asprina effervescente...
> 
> Comunque* fai la prova.*
> ...



...muoro?

cattiva!:rotfl:


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto se il paragone è con eroinomani e spacciatori mi pare che sia chiaro che anche per te no stiamo parlando di normalità.non so...penso che forse preferisco una prostituta ad un'assassina...
> più che altro se avessi una figlia che ha deciso di vendersi mi chiederei in cosa ho sbagliato, dove ho fallito per non averle fatto arrivare nessuno dei miei valori e stimoli  che la facessero crescere con ben altri obiettivi



ma è una gara?:singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (29 Maggio 2013)

Non riesco a cogliere il nesso fra decenza morale e porno dive. le ultime fanno davanti a una telecamera quello che molte donne fanno tra le quattro mura di casa loro. Perdonatemi, voi che siete genitori per la crudezza delle parole che userò ora, ma non è per offendere ma solo per essere chiaro ( tiPO una pubblicità di Toscani). siete forse convinti che le vostre figlie non faranno mai pompini ai loro mariti o fidanzati ? basta farli davanti a una telecamera per entrare nel mondo della decadenza morale ?


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non riesco a cogliere il nesso fra decenza morale e porno dive. le ultime fanno davanti a una telecamera quello che molte donne fanno tra le quattro mura di casa loro. Perdonatemi, voi che siete genitori per la crudezza delle parole che userò ora, ma non è per offendere ma solo per essere chiaro ( tiPO una pubblicità di Toscani). siete forse convinti che le vostre figlie non faranno mai pompini ai loro mariti o fidanzati ? basta farli davanti a una telecamera per entrare nel mondo della decadenza morale ?



infatti per me non c'entra la morale
solo che la prostituzione è un "lavoro" che condiziona pesantemente la vita, in negativo, secondo me, anche se guadagni tanto
tutto qua


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> siete forse convinti che le vostre figlie non faranno mai pompini ai loro mariti o fidanzati ?


e fosse solo quello.


----------



## Sole (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mini saro'invornito io..ma perche'dovete dissertare su disgrazie??se la famiglia e'normale,con principi ben saldi,e buon livello socio culturale,i figli saranno professionisti...logico che se la famiglia e'di basso livello e ceto,quindi sottoculturata e povera,i figli potranno essere spacciatori,escort,ladri,drogati..etc....per finire dentro.


Lothar, mi strappi sempre un sorriso, lo ammetto! Sei così elementare da essere quasi disarmante  Ma ti sei fatto un giro al tg? Ti sei guardato intorno? Ma ti pare che ladri e drogati provengano solo da famiglie povere e di basso livello sociale?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ho parole.


normale Lui....infatti ora capisco molte cose di questo posto:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Lothar, mi strappi sempre un sorriso, lo ammetto! Sei così elementare da essere quasi disarmante  Ma ti sei fatto un giro al tg? Ti sei guardato intorno? Ma ti pare che ladri e drogati provengano solo da famiglie povere e di basso livello sociale?


drogati lo so benissimo..conosco case dove dentro la Ferrari e'una delle auto di casa..ma purtroppo l'ambulanza ci va spesso..il figlio si droga.Ma francamente le altre categorie mi sono sconosciute..mica frequento magrebini mia cara.


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> normale Lui....infatti ora capisco molte cose di questo posto:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


devi solo capire che hai detto una megagalattica minchiata. Lothar, il mondo gira diversamente, da sempre. Forse tu vivi sotto una campana di vetro per non accorgerti di come stanno le cose.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mini saro'invornito io..ma perche'dovete dissertare su disgrazie??se la famiglia e'normale,con principi ben saldi,e buon livello socio culturale,i figli saranno professionisti...logico che se la famiglia e'di basso livello e ceto,quindi sottoculturata e povera,i figli potranno essere spacciatori,escort,ladri,drogati..etc....per finire dentro.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma basta con queste "bigIotterie"!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non riesco a cogliere il nesso fra decenza morale e porno dive. le ultime fanno davanti a una telecamera quello che molte donne fanno tra le quattro mura di casa loro. Perdonatemi, voi che siete genitori per la crudezza delle parole che userò ora, ma non è per offendere ma solo per essere chiaro ( tiPO una pubblicità di Toscani). siete forse convinti che le vostre figlie non faranno mai pompini ai loro mariti o fidanzati ? basta farli davanti a una telecamera per entrare nel mondo della decadenza morale ?


Ho un'immagine di te perso tra una lezione di caporeira, puttane e film porno vestito come uno sherpa tibetano.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho un'immagine di te perso tra una lezione di caporeira, puttane e film porno vestito come uno sherpa tibetano.


ora mi spieghi come fa uno vestito come uno sherpa tibetano a fare la capoeira


----------



## Sole (29 Maggio 2013)

@Tubarao: io mi auguro e spero che mia figlia faccia dei gran bei pompini, il sesso è una cosa bellissima :smile: Mi auguro che li faccia con passione e non a pagamento.  Non siamo animali e per l'essere umano la sfera sessuale è strettamente legata a quella affettiva in ogni tappa del suo sviluppo. Non mi pare il caso di rispolverare citazioni e testi di Psicologia dello Sviluppo, penso possa bastare questa ovvietà. Vivere il sesso liberamente e con piacere è una bella cosa. Subire penetrazioni vaginali e anali a nastro per esigenze di copione o di lavoro non può essere una cosa che scivoli addosso a un essere umano. E parlo sia di uomini che di donne, sia chiaro. Che poi molte persone abbiano una corazza così e scindano perfettamente i due ambiti sono d'accordo. Ma sono casi rari. Guardati un 'dietro le quinte di un porno' e vedrai che le vite di queste persone non sono poi così 'normali'. E non è una questione morale. Ma di 'salute' psicofisica. Detto questo, non ho paura a dire che sono stata un'assidua consumatrice di pornografia e raramente mi capita di vederne ancora, in compagnia e non. Ma posso dirlo? In quei momenti so che una parte di me sta eludendo un fatto sgradevole e lo elude per poter continuare egoisticamente a gratificarsi. Mi fa piacere che, col tempo e molta consapevolezza in più, questa gratificazione mi sembri via via sempre più inutile e asettica. In ogni caso questo non mi impedisce di essere obiettiva nei confronti del fenomeno pornografia/prostituzione sulla base dei miei studi, della mia esperienza di vita e di come sono fatta dentro.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ora mi spieghi come fa uno vestito come uno sherpa tibetano a fare la capoeira
> 
> View attachment 7038



Eh boh, ci si concia lui, mica io.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> devi solo capire che hai detto una megagalattica minchiata. Lothar, il mondo gira diversamente, da sempre. Forse tu vivi sotto una campana di vetro per non accorgerti di come stanno le cose.


carissimo Lui..mi fai sorridere,vedi io purtroppo non ho 20 anni,e non vedo tutto rosa...faccio un lavoro da 35 anni dove se sei invornito duri 2 mesi.insomma la vita la conosco,tra le altre cose,a differenza di tanti utenti,non vivo in una citta,Ma in una frazioncina di provincia,dove tutti sanno di..tutti.
Quello che evidentemente non si evince dal mio ragionamento,e dire che sembrava alquanto sempliciotto...e che tutto dipende dalla famiglia.
I miei figli non bevono non fumano non si drogano,e altro..perche'??perche'gli abbiamo inculcato valori.
non faranno mai niente di brutto,perche' mentalmente non lo concepiscono.Et cape'???????


----------



## Sole (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carissimo Lui..mi fai sorridere,vedi io purtroppo non ho 20 anni,e non vedo tutto rosa...faccio un lavoro da 35 anni dove se sei invornito duri 2 mesi.insomma la vita la conosco,tra le altre cose,a differenza di tanti utenti,non vivo in una citta,Ma in una frazioncina di provincia,dove tutti sanno di..tutti.
> Quello che evidentemente non si evince dal mio ragionamento,e dire che sembrava alquanto sempliciotto...e che tutto dipende dalla famiglia.
> I miei figli non bevono non fumano non si drogano,e altro..perche'??perche'*gli abbiamo inculcato valori*.
> non faranno mai niente di brutto,perche' mentalmente non lo concepiscono.Et cape'???????


 E pensi che una famiglia povera che appartiene a un ceto sociale basso dove i genitori non siano professionisti non sia in grado di 'inculcare' unhappy valori ai propri figli?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carissimo Lui..mi fai sorridere,vedi io purtroppo non ho 20 anni,e non vedo tutto rosa...faccio un lavoro da 35 anni dove se sei invornito duri 2 mesi.insomma la vita la conosco,tra le altre cose,a differenza di tanti utenti,non vivo in una citta,Ma in una frazioncina di provincia,dove tutti sanno di..tutti.
> Quello che evidentemente non si evince dal mio ragionamento,e dire che sembrava alquanto sempliciotto...e che tutto dipende dalla famiglia.
> *I miei figli non bevono non fumano non si drogano,e altro..perche'??perche'gli abbiamo inculcato valori.
> non faranno mai niente di brutto,perche' mentalmente non lo concepiscono*.Et cape'???????



un mio parente "acquisito" si è drogato tutta la vita, con due genitori cattolici e dai valori ferrei... suo fratello e sua sorella non si sono nemmeno mai fatti una canna e nemmeno una sigaretta... stessi genitori, stessa famiglia, stessi valori...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carissimo Lui..mi fai sorridere,vedi io purtroppo non ho 20 anni,e non vedo tutto rosa...faccio un lavoro da 35 anni dove se sei invornito duri 2 mesi.insomma la vita la conosco,tra le altre cose,a differenza di tanti utenti,*non vivo in una citta,Ma in una frazioncina di provincia,dove tutti sanno di..tutti.
> *Quello che evidentemente non si evince dal mio ragionamento,e dire che sembrava alquanto sempliciotto...e che tutto dipende dalla famiglia.
> I miei figli non bevono non fumano non si drogano,e altro..perche'??perche'gli abbiamo inculcato valori.
> non faranno mai niente di brutto,perche' mentalmente non lo concepiscono.Et cape'???????


Lothar il fatto che tu viva in provincia, in una provincia ricca e benestante peraltro, non è per forza un vantaggio se parliamo di società o dinamiche sociali, perchè rischi realmente di non capire un cazzo di niente e prendere dei fischi per fiaschi clamorosi.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non riesco a cogliere il nesso fra decenza morale e porno dive. l*e ultime fanno davanti a una telecamera quello che molte donne fanno tra le quattro mura di casa loro.* Perdonatemi, voi che siete genitori per la crudezza delle parole che userò ora, ma non è per offendere ma solo per essere chiaro ( tiPO una pubblicità di Toscani). siete forse convinti che le vostre figlie non faranno mai pompini ai loro mariti o fidanzati ? basta farli davanti a una telecamera per entrare nel mondo della decadenza morale ?


appunto:singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (29 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> @Tubarao: io mi auguro e spero che mia figlia faccia dei gran bei pompini, il sesso è una cosa bellissima :smile: Mi auguro che li faccia con passione e non a pagamento.  Non siamo animali e per l'essere umano la sfera sessuale è strettamente legata a quella affettiva in ogni tappa del suo sviluppo. Non mi pare il caso di rispolverare citazioni e testi di Psicologia dello Sviluppo, penso possa bastare questa ovvietà. Vivere il sesso liberamente e con piacere è una bella cosa. Subire penetrazioni vaginali e anali a nastro per esigenze di copione o di lavoro non può essere una cosa che scivoli addosso a un essere umano. E parlo sia di uomini che di donne, sia chiaro. Che poi molte persone abbiano una corazza così e scindano perfettamente i due ambiti sono d'accordo. Ma sono casi rari. Guardati un 'dietro le quinte di un porno' e vedrai che le vite di queste persone non sono poi così 'normali'. E non è una questione morale. Ma di 'salute' psicofisica. Detto questo, non ho paura a dire che sono stata un'assidua consumatrice di pornografia e raramente mi capita di vederne ancora, in compagnia e non. Ma posso dirlo? In quei momenti so che una parte di me sta eludendo un fatto sgradevole e lo elude per poter continuare egoisticamente a gratificarsi. Mi fa piacere che, col tempo e molta consapevolezza in più, questa gratificazione mi sembri via via sempre più inutile e asettica. In ogni caso questo non mi impedisce di essere obiettiva nei confronti del fenomeno pornografia/prostituzione sulla base dei miei studi, della mia esperienza di vita e di come sono fatta dentro.


Mi mancava la tua capacità di sintesi. Potrei ribattere almeno trequarti del tuo post ... e lo farò stasera che ora non ho tempo.


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar, mettevo in discussione il tuo dire sul ceto sociale. anche chi vive in povertà o appartiene ad una classe sociale non agiata può avere nobili valori ed una adeguata educazione, così come può avvenire l'inverso.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lothar, mettevo in discussione il tuo dire sul ceto sociale. anche chi vive in povertà o appartiene ad una classe sociale non agiata può avere nobili valori ed una adeguata educazione, così come può avvenire l'inverso.


oddio vicino alla mia azienda vive un immigrato arabo africano,credo...l'idiota ha fatto ben 4 figli..lavora solo la moglie,in paese mi dicono prenda €600 al mese.naturalmente non paga l'affitto da mesi,ne l'asilo,ne la retta scolastica.i servizi sociali del comune,sono sempre li'.non so come faccia a mangiare,questo e' il paese piu'caro della regione,tra le altre cose.

Amico...tu che''carriera''pensi faranno i figli???


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

la fellatio è una pratica in uso a chi fa del sesso e si presume che chiunque nella vita la  pratichi si spera con convinzione e passione .ma  ritengo non sia nemmeno il caso di spiegare la differenza tra il farlo con un uomo del quale si è innamorate o che semplicemente ci coinvolge i sensi e la ragione  e farsi pagare o esibirsi in uno spettacolo violando quello che poi è un po' l'essenza del sesso:l'intimità   





Tubarao ha detto:


> Non riesco a cogliere il nesso fra decenza morale e porno dive. le ultime fanno davanti a una telecamera quello che molte donne fanno tra le quattro mura di casa loro.* Perdonatemi, voi che siete genitori per la crudezza delle parole che userò ora, ma non è per offendere ma solo per essere chiaro ( tiPO una pubblicità di Toscani). siete forse convinti che le vostre figlie non faranno mai pompini ai loro mariti o fidanzati ? basta farli davanti a una telecamera per entrare nel mondo della decadenza morale *?


virgole a piacere


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la fellatio è una pratica in uso a chi fa del sesso e si presume che chiunque nella vita la pratichi si spera con convinzione e passione .ma ritengo non sia nemmeno il caso di spiegare la differenza tra il farlo con un uomo del quale si è innamorate o che semplicemente ci coinvolge i sensi e la ragione e farsi pagare o esibirsi in uno spettacolo violando quello che poi è un po' l'essenza del sesso:l'intimità
> 
> virgole a piacere


Sì vabbè, ma così è chiaramente un dialogo tra sordi. Lo sherpa parte dal presupposto che farsi fare (o fare) un pompino davanti una telecamera o da una puttana in un camera d'albergo sia tutto sommato ok, o anche molto più che ok (dipende dal livello della signora in questione ovviamente), e tu che cianci d'intimità ed innamoramento che è una roba tipo l'amore romanzato e cortese con l'uomo della tua vita al quale per la prima volta hai persino concesso le terga. Capisci che, non solo siete incompatibili, ma due veri e propri impiastri da competizione da par vostro?


----------



## Sole (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Mi mancava la tua capacità di sintesi*. Potrei ribattere almeno trequarti del tuo post ... e lo farò stasera che ora non ho tempo.


 Eh lo so, è un dono il mio. Ma non stare a ribattere, l'ho capito che tu non sei d'accordo e va bene così. Abbiamo visioni diverse, possiamo parlare all'infinito, non cambierà nulla. Mi interessava sottolineare che il mio non è finto perbenismo e non sono sessuofobica, non mi terrorizza l'idea che mia figlia faccia sesso, anzi. E ho spiegato il perché del mio pensiero. Non mi interessa però che il mio pensiero sia più giusto del tuo, è giusto per me e ce n'è d'avanzo.


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la fellatio è una pratica in uso a chi fa del sesso e si presume che chiunque nella vita la pratichi si spera con convinzione e passione .ma ritengo non sia nemmeno il caso di spiegare la differenza tra il farlo con un uomo del quale si è innamorate o che semplicemente ci coinvolge i sensi e la ragione e farsi pagare o esibirsi in uno spettacolo violando quello che poi è un po' l'essenza del sesso:l'intimità
> 
> virgole a piacere


condivido :up:
anche le virgole


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oddio vicino alla mia azienda vive un immigrato arabo africano,credo...l'idiota ha fatto ben 4 figli..lavora solo la moglie,in paese mi dicono prenda €600 al mese.naturalmente non paga l'affitto da mesi,ne l'asilo,ne la retta scolastica.i servizi sociali del comune,sono sempre li'.non so come faccia a mangiare,questo e' il paese piu'caro della regione,tra le altre cose.
> 
> Amico...tu che''carriera''pensi faranno i figli???



non ho idea, ma non necessariamente le puttane o gli spacciatori, magari lavoreranno come la mamma per 600 euro al mese.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mini saro'invornito io..ma perche'dovete dissertare su disgrazie??se la famiglia e'normale,con principi ben saldi,e buon livello socio culturale,i figli saranno professionisti...logico che se la famiglia e'di basso livello e ceto,quindi sottoculturata e povera,i figli potranno essere spacciatori,escort,ladri,drogati..etc....per finire dentro.


vedo che hai una visione ben precisa di come gira ...
E anche interessante sotto un certo punto di vista bravo!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oddio vicino alla mia azienda vive un immigrato arabo africano,credo...l'idiota ha fatto ben 4 figli..lavora solo la moglie,in paese mi dicono prenda €600 al mese.naturalmente non paga l'affitto da mesi,ne l'asilo,ne la retta scolastica.i servizi sociali del comune,sono sempre li'.non so come faccia a mangiare,questo e' il paese piu'caro della regione,tra le altre cose.
> 
> Amico...tu che''carriera''pensi faranno i figli???



Con sto ragionamento nessuno dovrebbe mai emanciparsi, dalla famiglia o da altro. O anche peggiorare, per dire. Il che, capirai bene ma anche no, è realmente fuori dalla realtà.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì vabbè, ma così è chiaramente un dialogo tra sordi. Lo sherpa parte dal presupposto che farsi fare (o fare) un pompino davanti una telecamera o da una puttana in un camera d'albergo sia tutto sommato ok, o anche molto più che ok (dipende dal livello della signora in questione ovviamente), e tu che cianci d'intimità ed innamoramento che è una roba tipo l'amore romanzato e cortese con l'uomo della tua vita al quale per la prima volta hai persino concesso le terga. Capisci che, non solo siete incompatibili, ma due veri e propri impiastri da competizione da par vostro?



Hai ragione. Anche se devo dire che Minerva. fra le tante con le quali ho discusso su questo forum,.pur rimanendo giustamente ferma sulle sue posizioni, ho impressione che ogni tanto il dubbio se lo ponga. Queste discussioni da sterili diventano costruttive solo quando chi vi partecipa si pone almeno il dubbio che l'altro possa aver ragione.  Almeno il dubbio. capisci da solo che quando leggo certi assolutismì con tanto di citazione di testi accademici e baci del magnifico rettore....allora mi scatta l embolo polemico.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Anche se devo dire che Minerva. fra le tante con le quali ho discusso su questo forum,.pur rimanendo giustamente ferma sulle sue posizioni, *ho impressione che ogni tanto il dubbio se lo ponga*. Queste discussioni da sterili diventano costruttive solo quando chi vi partecipa si pone almeno il dubbio che l'altro possa aver ragione. Almeno il dubbio. capisci da solo che quando leggo certi assolutismì con tanto di citazione di testi accademici e baci del magnifico rettore....allora mi scatta l embolo polemico.


Anche più di ogni tanto, ma sulle fregnacce.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la fellatio è una pratica in uso a chi fa del sesso e si presume che chiunque nella vita la  pratichi si spera con convinzione e passione .ma  ritengo non sia nemmeno il caso di spiegare la differenza tra il farlo con un uomo del quale si è innamorate o che semplicemente ci coinvolge i sensi e la ragione  e farsi pagare o esibirsi in uno spettacolo violando quello che poi è un po'* l'essenza del sesso:l'intimità   *
> 
> virgole a piacere


Per molti il sesso è piacere,  non intimità, ed è una necessità da soddisfare comunque anche se non si sta vivendo una storia d'amore degna di un romanzo di Danielle Steele. Ecco spiegato da una mente poco speculativa come la mia  lo scandaloso mondo della prostituzione  di cui si dibatte vivacemente qui sopra da giorni.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> vedo che hai una visione ben precisa di come gira ...
> E anche interessante sotto un certo punto di vista bravo!


Cara mia bisogna stare con i piedi per terra,senza tanti sentimentalismi e buonismi,perche'nella vita c'e'sempre chi te lo vuole''appoggiare''.Sono troppo realista e terreno,penso sempre male per principio,mentre qua'sono tutti sognatori......


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ecco spiegato da una mente poco speculativa come la mia lo scandaloso mondo della prostituzione di cui si dibatte vivacemente qui sopra da giorni.


si può chiudere.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si può chiudere.


M'hai tolto le parole da bocca .....:rotfl::giudice:


----------



## Sole (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per molti il sesso è piacere,  non intimità, ed è una necessità da soddisfare comunque anche se non si sta vivendo una storia d'amore degna di un romanzo di Danielle Steele. Ecco spiegato da una mente poco speculativa come la mia  lo scandaloso mondo della prostituzione  di cui si dibatte vivacemente qui sopra da giorni.


Sono d'accordo con te. Il sesso è piacere, appunto. Questo non toglie che quando un essere umano si rende oggetto di una compravendita, in qualunque campo e a qualunque livello, penso debba operare un'opera di forte rimozione di una parte di sè..quella che sta oggettivizzando e a cui deve rinunciare.

Mi domando se tutto questo sia sano, anche nel caso di chi vende il proprio corpo.

Penso all'essere umano nella sua interezza, che non è fatto a compartimenti stagni. Penso a chi, in momenti di stress, ansia, insicurezza non riesce nemmeno ad avere rapporti sessuali...a quante implicazioni stanno dietro a quello che noi sbrigativamente chiamiamo 'piacere'. È un discorso complesso questo, non è così semplice


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Il sesso è piacere, appunto. *Questo non toglie che quando un essere umano si rende oggetto di una compravendita, in qualunque campo e a qualunque livello, penso debba operare un'opera di forte rimozione di una parte di sè..quella che sta oggettivizzando e a cui deve rinunciare.*
> 
> *Mi domando se tutto questo sia sano*, anche nel caso di chi vende il proprio corpo.
> 
> Penso all'essere umano nella sua interezza, che non è fatto a compartimenti stagni. Penso a chi, in momenti di stress, ansia, insicurezza non riesce nemmeno ad avere rapporti sessuali...a quante implicazioni stanno dietro a quello che noi sbrigativamente chiamiamo 'piacere'. È un discorso complesso questo, non è così semplice


Quoto il neretto. Ma ripeto che secondo me il motivo per cui la domanda di sesso a pagamento non conosce crisi dall'epoca dei greci e dei romani - se non prima - è che, sbagliato o meno, non lo so, il sesso è visto ANCHE come mero strumento di piacere. Mi limito alla prospettiva del perché si va con le prostitute e non entro nel merito della prospettiva di chi offre sesso a pagamento o per mero interesse: sul come e perché proprio non saprei dire.


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si può chiudere.





Hellseven ha detto:


> M'hai tolto le parole da bocca .....:rotfl::giudice:


Non mi sembra da chiudere.
Tuba e sole stanno ancora "parlando".
Mi sembra.

Qualcun altro vuole che chiuda?

Sbrigatevi a rispondere che c'ho un cliente che sta arrivando.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per molti il sesso è piacere,  non intimità, ed è una necessità da soddisfare comunque anche se non si sta vivendo una storia d'amore degna di un romanzo di Danielle Steele. Ecco spiegato da una mente poco speculativa come la mia  lo scandaloso mondo della prostituzione  di cui si dibatte vivacemente qui sopra da giorni.


anche il piacere è intimità


per me


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Per molti il sesso è piacere*, non intimità, ed è una necessità da soddisfare comunque anche se non si sta vivendo una storia d'amore degna di un romanzo di Danielle Steele. Ecco spiegato da una mente poco speculativa come la mia lo scandaloso mondo della prostituzione di cui si dibatte vivacemente qui sopra da giorni.


Per tutti veramente, a meno di qualche altro inghippo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Ma fino ad un certo punto. Il problema è che c'è di mezzo l'elemento sesso. E la sessualità la viviamo tutti in maniera differente. Ragionando per assurdo e per astratto, perchè non sono genitore ovviamente, io sarei molto più dispiaciuto per una figlia eroinomane/spacciatrice che escort. (Mantengo il discorso sulle escort perchè è evidente che la strada è tutto un altro pianeta, e qui concordo con sbriciolata).
> 
> Lancio una provocazione, più che altro per amore di conversazione: spostiamo il discorso perchè la parola escort è circondata da un'aura troppo deviata.
> 
> Prendo il caso più famoso: ad un certo punto scoprite di essere i genitori della nuova Moana Pozzi. Che fate ?


:up::up::up::up::up:
E la sessualità sovente è qualcosa di molto personale e singolare.
Ed è così che insomma...vabbè...
Magari a prima vista una non sembra molto portata a certe cose...

E nell'intimità ti scatena l'universo del piacere...

Sull'essere genitore della nuova Moana non so che dire...


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi sembra da chiudere.
> Tuba e sole stanno ancora "parlando".
> Mi sembra.
> 
> ...


Era un semplice rilievo rispetto alla sorpresa su quanto l'argomento scateni le più diverse opinioni in merito ad un dato oggettivo che io ritengo piuttosto banale (ma che probabilmente non lo è affatto): agli uomini piace fare sesso perché il sesso è ANCHE piacere fisico senza intimità, ammore, passione ec. ecc. Sesso come genere di prima necessità non ancora in offerta alla Coop  Lungi da me e credo anche da Lui (che poverino faceva una battuta rispetto al mio scritto) l'idea di chiudere alcunché. :up:
ps Quel cliente che aspetti .... mica sono io? Non vorrei che lo sapesse tutto il Forum :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per tutti veramente, a meno di qualche altro inghippo.


non riesco ad immaginare alcun inghippo:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Il sesso è piacere, appunto. Questo non toglie che quando un essere umano si rende oggetto di una compravendita, in qualunque campo e a qualunque livello, penso debba operare un'opera di forte rimozione di una parte di sè..quella che sta oggettivizzando e a cui deve rinunciare.
> 
> Mi domando se tutto questo sia sano, anche nel caso di chi vende il proprio corpo.
> 
> Penso all'essere umano nella sua interezza, che non è fatto a compartimenti stagni. Penso a chi, in momenti di stress, ansia, insicurezza non riesce nemmeno ad avere rapporti sessuali...a quante implicazioni stanno dietro a quello che noi sbrigativamente chiamiamo 'piacere'. È un discorso complesso questo, non è così semplice


Ma infatti non è detto che il uno debba provare piacere nel dare piacere. Casomai, se lo fa per mestiere, dev'essere professionale, il che implica che se ti fa male la testa o hai qualche problema a casa o che ne so te lo tieni e fai quello che devi fare come per altri lavori in cui comprano il tuo tempo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vado in analisi.


Beh magari scopri che non sempre sono gli altri ad avere problemi...
Ma che tante volte sono i nostri problemi che ci fanno vedere gli altri con occhio deformato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non riesco ad immaginare alcun inghippo:unhappy:


Frigidità, eiaculazione precoce, ansia da prestazione, drammi psicologici, stress post-traumatico, boh.


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Frigidità, eiaculazione precoce, ansia da prestazione, drammi psicologici, stress post-traumatico, boh.



giusto:unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Frigidità, eiaculazione precoce, ansia da prestazione, drammi psicologici, stress post-traumatico, boh.



farlo per cercare di dimenticare un altro/a o per vendetta


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mini saro'invornito io..ma perche'dovete dissertare su disgrazie??se la famiglia e'normale,con principi ben saldi,e buon livello socio culturale,i figli saranno professionisti...logico che se la famiglia e'di basso livello e ceto,quindi sottoculturata e povera,i figli potranno essere spacciatori,escort,ladri,drogati..etc....per finire dentro.


Eppure non è costì....

Moana Pozzi studiò dalle suore.
Era di buona famiglia.

Moltissimi esponenti delle br vengono fuori da famiglie ricche e benestanti.

Sono d'accordo con te comunque che il degrado socio culturale favorisca la devianza.

Perchè sono molto convinto del sistema preventivo di Don Bosco.
Don Bosco, si sforzava di togliere i ragazzi dalla strada, istruirli, prima che potessero diventare dei delinquenti.

Vi è poi l'aspetto che sovente essere figlio di...ci influenza in positivo o in negativo.

Ma conosco più persone che partite da condizioni di degrado, hanno fatto di tutto per non assomigliare ai loro genitori.
Proprio inorridendo della vita grama che loro avevano fatto a causa di certi problemi.

Esempio dicono al sert, che tante volte un figlio tossico, lo è perchè magari i genitori sono alcolisti.
E dicono prima bisogna curare i genitori e poi i figli.

Ma esistono invece bambini che cresciuti in ambiente di alcoolismo fanno di tutto per stare lontani da quella piaga.


Esempio Lothar io sono figlio di una madre, che è la più fondamentalista delle suore invornite maigodute...
E sono sempre stato per reazione un super porcon...

Come te lo spieghi?
Magari se in casa mia ci fosse stato meno talebanismo sessuale, meno mi sarei dato da fare no?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> moana pozzi non era una prostituta e ai più stava parecchio simpatica .per me era un'anima arida , certamente non perché faceva porno ma per quello che esprimeva quando parlava con disprezzo della vecchiaia , come se la vita finisse con la perdita della bellezza ma soprattutto per aver rinnegato un figlio facendolo passare per fratello consegnandolo alla madre.
> meglio una prostituta in effetti


Beh tutti i giovani irridono la vecchiaia...
Chissà com'eri tu a vent'anni....

Ma per me era arida nelle riprese...cioè troppo poco coinvolta...

Però morire a 32 anni l'è dura...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non riesco a cogliere il nesso fra decenza morale e porno dive. le ultime fanno davanti a una telecamera quello che molte donne fanno tra le quattro mura di casa loro. Perdonatemi, voi che siete genitori per la crudezza delle parole che userò ora, ma non è per offendere ma solo per essere chiaro ( tiPO una pubblicità di Toscani). siete forse convinti che le vostre figlie non faranno mai pompini ai loro mariti o fidanzati ? basta farli davanti a una telecamera per entrare nel mondo della decadenza morale ?


Uhm...uhm...
Ci sono delle pornodive...che fanno delle cose dietro alla telecamera...
Che sono di poche...non di molte....

E te lo dico come uno che si è intestardito a girare un pornino....

Ebbene trova tu chi ci sa stare a lungo in certe posizioni....

E se guardo l'elenco delle guest....
Mi dico...Ah Jessica Massaro per esempio...una donna che ne ha superate di battaglie sul set...

Sui figli...mah...non so cosa troverei se mettessi mano sul cellulare di mia figlia....
Figuriamoci....


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...uhm...
> Ci sono delle pornodive...che fanno delle cose dietro alla telecamera...
> Che sono di poche...non di molte....
> 
> ...


Amico blasonato e sangue blu, ma qual'è la tua pornodiva preferita?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico blasonato e sangue blu, ma qual'è la tua pornodiva preferita?


Una sola.
Rossana Doll.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una sola.
> Rossana Doll.


Perchè?


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ps Quel cliente che aspetti .... mica sono io? Non vorrei che lo sapesse tutto il Forum :rotfl:


si, sei tu. Ho quasi finito. Dammi 10 minuti.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè?


Non lo so...
E i film gli unici che mi piacciono sono quelli di Richard Bennett.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonio_D'Agostino


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Complimenti a chi ha avuto la pazienza di rispondere a certe provocazioni. In effetti l'ho fatto anch'io :unhappy:. Aggiungo che andrei in analisi anche se mio figlio andasse a puttane. Che ci siano diversità di vedute e modi diversi di intendere la vita credo che lo sappiamo tutti a partire dai 12 anni o prima. Non credo che ci sia bisogno che nessuno spieghi che la prostituzione e la pornografia hanno un fiorente mercato e che esistono molti attività, legali o no, che richiedono pelo sullo stomaco. Io sono glabra e altrettanto spero di voi. Se così non fosse problemi vostri.:rasoio:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> E i film gli unici che mi piacciono sono quelli di Richard Bennett.
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonio_D'Agostino





> _Il vizio nel ventre_, realizzato nel 1987 ha destato particolare clamore per le numerose scene di zooerastia inserite.


Bene.


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Complimenti a chi ha avuto la pazienza di rispondere a certe provocazioni. In effetti l'ho fatto anch'io :unhappy:. Aggiungo che andrei in analisi anche se mio figlio andasse a puttane. Che ci siano diversità di vedute e modi diversi di intendere la vita credo che lo sappiamo tutti a partire dai 12 anni o prima. Non credo che ci sia bisogno che nessuno spieghi che la prostituzione e la pornografia hanno un fiorente mercato e che esistono molti attività, legali o no, che richiedono pelo sullo stomaco. *Io sono glabra *e altrettanto spero di voi. Se così non fosse problemi vostri.:rasoio:


davvero? :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Complimenti a chi ha avuto la pazienza di rispondere a certe provocazioni. In effetti l'ho fatto anch'io :unhappy:. Aggiungo che andrei in analisi anche se mio figlio andasse a puttane. Che ci siano diversità di vedute e modi diversi di intendere la vita credo che lo sappiamo tutti a partire dai 12 anni o prima. Non credo che ci sia bisogno che nessuno spieghi che la prostituzione e la pornografia hanno un fiorente mercato e che esistono molti attività, legali o no, che richiedono pelo sullo stomaco. Io sono glabra e altrettanto spero di voi. Se così non fosse problemi vostri.:rasoio:



Cazzo averlo saputo.
Potevo fare il botto.

Pensa che quella volta che mia madre mi beccò i porno nel comodino...
Mi disse..." Mi sono sentita così sporca per te che sono andata a farmi la doccia!"...

Cavoli....Se solo avessi saputo che bastava andare con na putana per farla saltar per aria....

E me la sarei cavata con poco...

E pensare che mio nonno quando ho compiuto 18 anni mi ha detto...Adesso ti faccio diventare UOMO....

Porca miseria...
Certo che le donne sono molto fragili eh?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene.



Dici che Rossana ha fatto scene con animali?
Non lo so...

Di quel genere ho visto solo un paio di scene...
Non mi piace perchè non mi piacciono tanto gli animali...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque le escorts guadagnano moltissimo perchè ci sono appunto poche donne che compiono questa scelta.
> Se tutte le donne si mettessero in affitto del loro corpo, il mercato crollerebbe.
> 
> E da oggi sono vostro
> ...



Non penso proprio


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non penso proprioView attachment 7040


Mi stai rompendo le uova nel paniere?
Ci sei forse tu dietro a NESSUNA richiesta di sesso a pagamento a me pervenuta?

Dai ragazze sono modico e pagamento pure a 90 giorni...mi metto a 90 per voi...pur che mi facciate vivere l'esperienza del gigolò...

Uffi voglio fare il gigolò....ho scelto...

Dai e voi maschietti fate una colletta perchè le femmine possano pagarmi...

Affronterò tutto...

Voglio mettermi alla prova...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Mi stai rompendo le uova nel paniere?
> Ci sei forse tu dietro a NESSUNA richiesta di sesso a pagamento a me pervenuta?
> *
> Dai ragazze sono modico e pagamento pure a 90 giorni...mi metto a 90 per voi...pur che mi facciate vivere l'esperienza del gigolò...
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi stai rompendo le uova nel paniere?
> Ci sei forse tu dietro a NESSUNA richiesta di sesso a pagamento a me pervenuta?
> 
> Dai ragazze sono modico e pagamento pure a 90 giorni...mi metto a 90 per voi...pur che mi facciate vivere l'esperienza del gigolò...
> ...


Ribadisco che tutti i gigolò lo mettono nel culo agli uomini per la maggior parte delle volte. Richard Gere escluso. 

Fosse il contrario ci sarebbe la fila per l'assuzione. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ribadisco che tutti i gigolò lo mettono nel culo agli uomini per la maggior parte delle volte.


mi domando come mai tu sappia così tanto di queste situazioni. è strano.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ribadisco che tutti i gigolò lo mettono nel culo agli uomini per la maggior parte delle volte. Richard Gere escluso.
> 
> Fosse il contrario ci sarebbe la fila per l'assuzione. :rotfl::rotfl:


La maggior parte forse no, comunque quello che dici è molto vero.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La maggior parte forse no, comunque quello che dici è molto vero.


Estendo a te l'osservazione di Lui ad Occhiverdi


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Estendo a te l'osservazione di Lui ad Occhiverdi


Perchè di solito chi fa quel mestiere ha più di un'inclinazione. Altrimenti lavorerebbe meno di quanto saresti disposto a credere, e comunque perchè non tutti gli uomini a cui piacciono anche gli uomini vanno a trans o sono attratti dai suddetti. Non è difficile.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè di solito chi fa quel mestiere ha più di un'inclinazione. Altrimenti lavorerebbe meno di quanto saresti disposto a credere, e comunque perchè non tutti gli uomini a cui piacciono anche gli uomini vanno a trans o sono attratti dai suddetti. Non è difficile.


Se lo dici tu, sarà così.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Estendo a te l'osservazione di Lui ad Occhiverdi


allora sono gay.i gigolo'....perche'viceversa penso impossibile riuscrci


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu, sarà così.


Non lo dico solo io a bene vedere.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora sono gay.i gigolo'*....perche'viceversa penso impossibile riuscrci*


Ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah! Eccerto. Nella Grecia che fu, per dire, erano tutti davvero ricchioni, mica era moda e costume. Eh si. Si riproducevano per sporogenesi.


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu, sarà così.


quotandoti ricambio la cortesia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La maggior parte forse no, comunque quello che dici è molto vero.


solo donne, a detta proprio dei miei conoscenti che frequentano questi ambienti, quasi non ce ne sono. Anzi la maggior parte e quasi solo uomini. Donne raramente. E' un lavoro prettamente omosessuale. Sempre secondo loro.

Io devo ancora trovare una donna che voglia pagarmi... di solito quando mi va bene si smezza e quando mi andava male per rischiare di "vederla" devevo offrire taxi ( io alla guida ), aperitivo, cena, motel (eventuale ) e rientro a casa.
Gli ultimi casi sono stati banditi dalla lista delle donne appetibili.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora sono gay.i gigolo'....perche'viceversa penso impossibile riuscrci


Eh? sei alle prese col tuo cell segreto? stai organizzando un incontro e digiti nel contempo? Non si legge bene, scusa


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Eh? sei alle prese col tuo cell segreto? stai organizzando un incontro e digiti nel contempo? Non si legge bene, scusa


no sentita alle 8 di stamattina...per qualche gg sono apposto

ascolta Hell..se non sei gay il vedere le chiappe di un'uomo nudo..puo'farti solo schifo..ne consegue che se loro invece si eccitano..sono molto froci....che ne dici?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no sentita alle 8 di stamattina...per qualche gg sono apposto
> 
> ascolta Hell..se non sei gay il vedere le chiappe di un'uomo nudo..puo'farti solo schifo..ne consegue che se loro invece si eccitano..sono molto froci....che ne dici?


Che è una scemenza. Tu pensi che una escort si ecciti coi clienti? Oppure un trans che magari si deve inculare (perchè per lo più fanno quello) un trippone di merda? Davvero?


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

ma l'uomo, per vederlo su, un minimo d'eccitazione deve averla, poi si può riccorrere ai farmaci per latro ma inizialmente ..............


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che è una scemenza. Tu pensi che una escort si ecciti coi clienti? Oppure un trans che magari si deve inculare (perchè per lo più fanno quello) un trippone di merda? Davvero?


amico...mi meravigli...la escort finge..e il trans essendo checca si diverte...ripeto immaginati tu con davanti le chiappe di un'uomo nudo...ti tirerebbe?no perche'non sei gay.
poi come sappiamo bene la sodomizzazione,se lui non e'marmoreo e'impossibile.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che è una scemenza. Tu pensi che una escort si ecciti coi clienti? Oppure un trans che magari si deve inculare (perchè per lo più fanno quello) un trippone di merda? Davvero?


ma va.... è rarissimo. 
Anzi per gli uomini..... niente orgasmo! Sennò si farebbe troppa fatica con il cliente successivo.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico...*mi meravigli*...la escort finge..e il trans essendo checca si diverte...ripeto immaginati tu con davanti le chiappe di un'uomo nudo...ti tirerebbe?no perche'non sei gay.
> poi come sappiamo bene la sodomizzazione,se lui non e'marmoreo e'impossibile.


A me non meraviglia affatto. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma l'uomo, per vederlo su, un minimo d'eccitazione deve averla, poi si può riccorrere ai farmaci per latro ma inizialmente ..............


E' vero. L'ho anche scritto che il viagra senza un minimo di libido non funziona. Ma dovete anche capire che in genere a chi fa quel mestiere, il gigolò dico, piace l'uno e l'altra. E siccome, ripeto, è un mestiere, qualche tecnica per ovviare a situazioni con persone non propriamente di nostro gradimento l'hanno comunque sviluppata, oltre al fatto che tu, per scopare a pagamento, devi essere un minimo portato per la copula. Il viagra aiuta ma non è tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico...*mi meravigli*...la escort finge..e il trans essendo checca si diverte...ripeto immaginati tu con davanti le chiappe di un'uomo nudo...ti tirerebbe?no perche'non sei gay.
> poi come sappiamo bene la sodomizzazione,se lui non e'marmoreo e'impossibile.


Eh, tu no. Cosa si diverte il trans? Sei scemo? Il trans sta lavorando, eh. Può capitare il cliente che gli piaccia ma per lo più è puro lavoro. Pensi che incularsi un manager cinquantenne col culo flaccido e sporco di merda sia DIVERTENTE, amico gatto? Mmm?


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' vero. etc etc


dicevo rporpio questo. per fare quel tipo di lavoro, deve piacerti l'uno e l'atra.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che sono due piani sideralmente differenti.



per niente, invece


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma forse una cosa esclude  l'altra?
> eccome se mi vergognerei ...perché continui a fare esempi di *decadenza morale*?
> sai cosa ti sfugge?
> che il concetto di onestà e dignità quando viene applicato è totale , non a compatirmenti stagni, altrimenti quello è opportnismo, ipocrisia etc etc



tra assassinare (togliere la vita) e prostituirsi (vendere piacere) c'è un abisso, questo sì 
non le metterei sullo stesso piano di decadenza morale


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per niente, invece


Perchè?


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Ma*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, tu no. Cosa si diverte il trans? Sei scemo? Il trans sta lavorando, eh. Può capitare il cliente che gli piaccia ma per lo più è puro lavoro. Pensi che incularsi un manager cinquantenne col culo flaccido e sporco di merda sia DIVERTENTE, amico gatto? Mmm?


Che volgarità cristo santo.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che volgarità cristo santo.


..ma che dici amico??Joey lo vedrei bene al Rotary..................:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




a lavare i piatti..................


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ..ma che dici amico??Joey lo vedrei bene al Rotary..................:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E qual'è il problema?


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> solo donne, a detta proprio dei miei conoscenti che frequentano questi ambienti, quasi non ce ne sono. Anzi la maggior parte e quasi solo uomini. Donne raramente. E' un lavoro prettamente omosessuale. Sempre secondo loro.
> 
> Io devo ancora trovare una donna che voglia pagarmi... di solito quando mi va bene si smezza e quando mi andava male per rischiare di "vederla" devevo offrire taxi ( io alla guida ), aperitivo, cena, motel (eventuale ) e rientro a casa.
> Gli ultimi casi sono stati banditi dalla lista delle donne appetibili.:mrgreen::mrgreen:



allora, un mio amico gay si lamentava perchè andava in vacanza in tunisia e pagava i ragazzi, poi ultimamente mi ha detto che arrivano le donne e i ragazzi preferivano avere loro come clienti
però da noi non so


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, tu no. Cosa si diverte il trans? Sei scemo? Il trans sta lavorando, eh. Può capitare il cliente che gli piaccia ma per lo più è puro lavoro. Pensi che incularsi un manager cinquantenne col culo flaccido e sporco di merda sia DIVERTENTE, amico gatto? Mmm?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Forse per una donna anche non particolarmente bella è molto più facile che per un uomo anche stupendo e fichissimo trovare sesso con facilità senza bisogno di pagare.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Forse per una donna anche non particolarmente bella è molto più facile che per un uomo anche stupendo e fichissimo trovare sesso con facilità senza bisogno di pagare.


Esatto,è la colpa è nostra!Se incominciassimo anche noi a far sudare un cazzo alle donne,le cose cambierebbero,ma voi uomini siete una manica senzapalle.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per molti il sesso è piacere,  non intimità, ed è una necessità da soddisfare comunque anche se non si sta vivendo una storia d'amore degna di un romanzo di Danielle Steele. Ecco spiegato da una mente poco speculativa come la mia  lo scandaloso mondo della prostituzione  di cui si dibatte vivacemente qui sopra da giorni.



quotone

però il concetto più volte sottolineato da molti interventi non è che non sia bello/lecito fare sesso senza amore:
l'importante è che sia libera scelta di fare un dono disinteressato di sè


per il resto puoi venderti l'anima a tre centesimi sul lavoro, l'importante è che non vendi la tua capacità di donare piacere all'altro sesso, neanche per un milione di euro perché può creare scompensi alla tua psiche


a meno che non lo fai per sfamare i figli

sottolineo che non sono ironica


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Forse per una donna anche non particolarmente bella è molto più facile che per un uomo anche stupendo e fichissimo trovare sesso con facilità senza bisogno di pagare.


Loro fanno prestissimo..uno sguardo..un sorrisino..e via.
noi dobbiamo fare acrobazie.....


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tra assassinare (togliere la vita) e prostituirsi (vendere piacere) c'è un abisso, questo sì
> non le metterei sullo stesso piano di decadenza morale


dio mio...infatti non li avrei accostati.non ne usciamo, mi spiace


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Ma fino ad un certo punto. Il problema è che c'è di mezzo l'elemento sesso. E la sessualità la viviamo tutti in maniera differente. Ragionando per assurdo e per astratto, perchè non sono genitore ovviamente, io sarei molto più dispiaciuto per una figlia eroinomane/spacciatrice che escort. (Mantengo il discorso sulle escort perchè è evidente che la strada è tutto un altro pianeta, e qui concordo con sbriciolata).
> 
> Lancio una provocazione, più che altro per amore di conversazione: spostiamo il discorso perchè la parola escort è circondata da un'aura troppo deviata.
> 
> Prendo il caso più famoso: ad un certo punto scoprite di essere i genitori della nuova Moana Pozzi. Che fate ?


Nulla  se è una sua scelta non è che farei salti di gioia ma nemmeno l'allontano  ma colgo l'occasione per far capire che non è tanto la scelta di vita il punto ma quello di pensare che siccome son belle, ricche (?) e presumibilmente libere siano sicuramente felici... Ecco Moana è un esempio calzante : aveva fatto una  scelta di vita ponderata ma  nelle ultime interviste che rilasciò se non erro torno' indietro sui suoi passi insomma si era abbastanza pentita anche perché ( sempre se  non sbaglio)è morta per epatocarcinoma da epatite C... Altra bazzecola di malattia trasmettibile sessualmente  questo per dire che l'apparenza inganna e se anche sorridono e son belle magari è perché lo richiede il ruolo non perché lo siano veramente ... ( scusa se quoto te ma in effetti sto rispondendo a the cheat che è convinto che sia  un'isola felice quella delle escort)


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Loro fanno prestissimo..uno sguardo..un sorrisino..e via.
> noi dobbiamo fare acrobazie.....


Oddio.


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Loro fanno prestissimo..uno sguardo..un sorrisino..e via.
> noi dobbiamo fare acrobazie.....



ma per te non era il bello della conquista?
qualche acrobazia


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Ma fino ad un certo punto. Il problema è che c'è di mezzo l'elemento sesso. E la sessualità la viviamo tutti in maniera differente. Ragionando per assurdo e per astratto, perchè non sono genitore ovviamente, io sarei molto più dispiaciuto per una figlia eroinomane/spacciatrice che escort. (Mantengo il discorso sulle escort perchè è evidente che la strada è tutto un altro pianeta, e qui concordo con sbriciolata).
> 
> Lancio una provocazione, più che altro per amore di conversazione: spostiamo il discorso perchè la parola escort è circondata da un'aura troppo deviata.
> 
> Prendo il caso più famoso: *ad un certo punto scoprite di essere i genitori della nuova Moana Pozzi. Che fate ?*


Mizzica.
Per prima cosa spero che me lo dica lei, non di scoprirlo da sola.
E non sono contenta.
Ma me ne faccio una ragione, mica posso fare altro.
La vita di mia figlia è la sua, mica la mia, e fintanto che non fa male a nessuno posso solo cercare di farle cambiare idea, rispettando comunque le sue scelte.
Sono bocconi amari però, ma voglio motivare il perchè.
Non per quello che dice la gente, che se si facesse gli affari suoi camperebbe di più.
Non per una disillusione mia, perchè le mie aspettative sui miei figli sono altre.
In parte perchè non capisco e non condivido la scelta, visto che mia figlia ha molte possibilità.
Ma soprattutto perchè sceglierebbe una strada difficile, per la quale difficilmente sarebbe rispettata fuori da certi ambienti.
Una strada rischiosa che potrebbe rivelarsi un vicolo chiuso.
Bisogna avere le spalle larghe per sopportare il disprezzo degli altri, le risatine, le battute, l'arroganza di potersi rivolgere a te come se non fossi una persona, per quello che fai.
Una madre non vorrebbe mai che un figlio facesse una scelta che lo porta ad essere discriminato, che lo porta ad essere oggetto del disprezzo degli altri.
Ma una volta che tua figlia ha scelto non resta altro che starle accanto, secondo me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè?



se si parla di disagio creato dal fatto di vendere qualcosa di sé, vendere il proprio tempo lavorativo alle banche o altri associazioni per delinquere travestite da tutori e sviluppatori dell'economia non ci vedo una grande differenza

spero che tutti siamo in gradi di cogliere quante volte sul lavoro diciamo di sì anche se non condividiamo assolutamente la posizione, partecipando attivamente a _misfatti _di vario tipo compiuti in nome del profitto o del potere


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non riesco a cogliere il nesso fra decenza morale e porno dive. le ultime fanno davanti a una telecamera quello che molte donne fanno tra le quattro mura di casa loro. Perdonatemi, voi che siete genitori per la crudezza delle parole che userò ora, ma non è per offendere ma solo per essere chiaro ( tiPO una pubblicità di Toscani). siete forse convinti che le vostre figlie non faranno mai pompini ai loro mariti o fidanzati ? basta farli davanti a una telecamera per entrare nel mondo della decadenza morale ?


no, basta farlo per soldi.:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se si parla di disagio creato dal fatto di vendere qualcosa di sé, vendere il proprio tempo lavorativo alle banche o altri associazioni per delinquere travestite da tutori e sviluppatori dell'economia non ci vedo una grande differenza
> 
> spero che tutti siamo in gradi di cogliere quante volte sul lavoro diciamo di sì anche se non condividiamo assolutamente la posizione, partecipando attivamente a _misfatti _di vario tipo compiuti in nome del profitto o del potere


per la prima volta dissento molto...stiamo parlando di mettersi nuda davanti a uno sconosciuto,che magari ha mangiato cipolla..e che litiga con il sapone...Non lo puoi paragonare,ad esempio,al venditore che per aziendalita',e proprio tornaconto,ti''frega''su un'affare.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*lothar*

Dissento pure io,può sempre mettersi nuda di spalle....!


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dissento pure io,può sempre mettersi nuda di spalle....!



:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se si parla di disagio creato dal fatto di vendere qualcosa di sé, vendere il proprio tempo lavorativo alle banche o altri associazioni per delinquere travestite da tutori e sviluppatori dell'economia non ci vedo una grande differenza
> 
> spero che tutti siamo in gradi di cogliere quante volte sul lavoro diciamo di sì anche se non condividiamo assolutamente la posizione, partecipando attivamente a _misfatti _di vario tipo compiuti in nome del profitto o del potere


Sti discorsi equosolidali da terza elemetare non sono un'eccezione degna di nota. La differenza è sostanzialmente che il bancario medio fa molti, ma molti meno soldi della media delle escort e lavora pure sotto capestro, ancorché sia socialmente più presentabile, sempre che tu non sia un ultra quarantenne col mito del Che vestito come uno sherpa e pornomane.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dissento pure io,può sempre mettersi nuda di spalle....!


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sti discorsi equosolidali da terza elemetare non sono un'eccezione degna di nota. La differenza è sostanzialmente che il bancario medio fa molti, ma molti meno soldi della media delle escort e lavora pure sotto capestro, ancorché sia socialmente più presentabile, sempre che tu non sia un ultra quarantenne col mito del Che vestito come uno sherpa e pornomane.


Volevi dire accezione?
Non è un discorso equosolidale, è quello che si legge qui sopra da un paio di giorni a sta parte. 
Discorsi di principio, intendo.
Perché non so se te ne sei accorto, ma presumo di sì, cosa c'e dietro la falange macedone di quelle che il sesso é solo aggratis altrimenti è decadenza morale, ecchepperó adorano fare i pompini ai loro mariti, come se la validità di un pompino stesse nel fatto che lo fai per amore.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Sti discorsi equosolidali da terza elemetare* non sono un'eccezione degna di nota. La differenza è sostanzialmente che il bancario medio fa molti, ma molti meno soldi della media delle escort e lavora pure sotto capestro, ancorché sia socialmente più presentabile, sempre che tu non sia un ultra quarantenne col mito del Che vestito come uno sherpa e pornomane.


Paradigmatico esempio, di scuola direi, del tuo esprimere dissenso non limitandoti ad affermare che tu non condividi una cosa detta dall'interlocutore bensì sminuendo il valore stesso dell'idea che l'altro esprime, attraverso una forma di dileggio corretta nella forma e priva di espressioni volgari ma nella sostanza fortemente sprezzante del pensiero altrui.
A questo punto mi chiedo se tu fai volutamente e scientemente o se operi così di default.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> per la prima volta dissento molto...stiamo parlando di mettersi nuda davanti a uno sconosciuto,che magari ha mangiato cipolla..e che litiga con il sapone...Non lo puoi paragonare,ad esempio,al venditore che per aziendalita',e proprio tornaconto,ti''frega''su un'affare.


A parte la chiosa sulla cipolla e sul sapone, non è quello che fanno le tue amiche con te, prima o poi?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Volevi dire accezione?
> Non è un discorso equosolidale, è quello che si legge qui sopra da un paio di giorni a sta parte.
> Discorsi di principio, intendo.
> Perché non so se te ne sei accorto, ma presumo di sì, cosa c'e dietro la falange macedone di quelle che il sesso é solo aggratis altrimenti è decadenza morale, ecchepperó adorano fare i pompini ai loro mariti, come se la validità di un pompino stesse nel fatto che lo fai per amore.


No no, eccezione. Poi: al di là del fatto che poi, almeno per come la vedo io, se avessi una figlia escort a) preferirei saperlo e b) probabilmente non ne sarei entusiata ma che vuoi fare, tu tra una figlia bancaria ed una figlia escort o pornostar esattamente per cosa faresti il tifo? No risposte tipo "basta che è felice", eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Paradigmatico esempio, di scuola direi, del tuo esprimere dissenso non limitandoti ad affermare che tu non condividi una cosa detta dall'interlocutore bensì sminuendo il valore stesso dell'idea che l'altro esprime, attraverso una forma di dileggio corretta nella forma e priva di espressioni volgari ma nella sostanza fortemente sprezzante del pensiero altrui.
> A questo punto mi chiedo se tu fai volutamente e scientemente o se operi così di default.


Tu pensa se te devi arrovelà per ste minchiate.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, eccezione. Poi: al di là del fatto che poi, almeno per come la vedo io, se avessi una figlia escort a) preferirei saperlo e b) probabilmente non ne sarei entusiata ma che vuoi fare, tu tra una figlia bancaria ed una figlia escort o pornostar esattamente per cosa faresti il tifo? No risposte tipo "basta che è felice", eh?


Considerata l'intelligenza di mia figlia e il livello delle bancarie ( e soprattutto dei bancari con cui dovrebbe stare a contatto) che conosco escort/ pornostar senz'altro.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mizzica.
> Per prima cosa spero che me lo dica lei, non di scoprirlo da sola.
> E non sono contenta.
> Ma me ne faccio una ragione, mica posso fare altro.
> ...


non riesco ad evidenziare: condivido la parte sulle possibilità , poco la faccenda delle risatine che mi pare ininfluente in una situazione di scelta di vita inferiore a quello che riterrei il futuro lavorativo di mia figlia.
 poi è chiaro ed evidente che posso non condividere, discutere e cercare di spiegare i miei alibi e le mie ragioni ma alla fine non potrò far altro che accettare, amare e accoglierla  qualsiasi cosa decida di fare


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Considerata l'intelligenza di mia figlia e il livello delle bancarie ( e soprattutto dei bancari con cui dovrebbe stare a contatto) che conosco escort/ pornostar senz'altro.


Dai oh. Su. Ripensaci un attimo a mente fredda. Che poi che cazzo c'entra il livello d'intelligenza di chi/come/cosa. Come se non ci fossero
puttane o attrici porno decerebrate o completamente bruciate nel cervello. Non t'incaponire. Respira. Calma.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh. Su. Ripensaci un attimo a mente fredda. Che poi che cazzo c'entra il livello d'intelligenza di chi/come/cosa. Come se non ci fossero
> puttane o attrici porno decerebrate o completamente bruciate nel cervello. Non t'incaponire. Respira. Calma.


stavolta mi tocca quotarti ......:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Sole (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quoto il neretto. Ma ripeto che secondo me il motivo per cui la domanda di sesso a pagamento non conosce crisi dall'epoca dei greci e dei romani - se non prima - è che, sbagliato o meno, non lo so, il sesso è visto ANCHE come mero strumento di piacere. Mi limito alla prospettiva del perché si va con le prostitute e non entro nel merito della prospettiva di chi offre sesso a pagamento o per mero interesse: sul come e perché proprio non saprei dire.


Certo. Hai ragione. Io però discutevo dal punto di vista di chi si vende,  non di chi compra.

Chi compra, così come ho detto parlando della fruizione di pornografia, pensa alla propria gratificazione immediata senza porsi troppi problemi. Lo facciamo in molti, alla fine.

Il punto da cui ero partita era una frase di free che si chiedeva se prostituirsi sia un lavoro normale. Io ho risposto che per me non lo è perchè la sessualità è strettamente connessa con la sfera emotiva di un individuo. Per questo forse qualcuno parla di intimitá. E attenzione, qui non ho parlato di sentimenti e di amore. Ma del fatto che attraverso il modo in cui viviamo il sesso veicoliamo molto altro: le nostre aspettative, le nostre paure, i nostri gusti, i nostri complessi...tutto questo è intimitá. Si può definire un lavoro normale quello in cui equipariamo tutto questo a una merce di scambio? È un lavoro e possiamo definirlo tale se chi lo svolge mette in atto una rimozione totale di tutti i contenuti emotivi che il sesso implica, scindendo drasticamente il sesso da tutto il resto di sè, oggettivandolo. 

Illudersi che tutto questo scivoli giù come un bicchier d'acqua è a mio avviso un po' semplicistico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh. Su. Ripensaci un attimo a mente fredda. Che poi che cazzo c'entra il livello d'intelligenza di chi/come/cosa. Come se non ci fossero
> puttane o attrici porno decerebrate o completamente bruciate nel cervello. Non t'incaponire. Respira. Calma.


Ma quale mente fredda, su joey.
Certo che c'entra l'intelligenza.
Uno intelligente sta bene in qualsiasi ambito lavorativo, e io ne sono l'esempio: insegnante, manager, operatrice sociale e puttana, anche.
Solo che qui le esperienze di vita contano solo se si tratta di traditi vessati e piangenti, allora sì che diventano probanti, altrimenti è solo sfoggio.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quale mente fredda, su joey.
> Certo che c'entra l'intelligenza.
> Uno intelligente sta bene in qualsiasi ambito lavorativo, e io ne sono l'esempio: insegnante, manager, operatrice sociale e puttana, anche.
> Solo che qui le esperienze di vita contano solo se si tratta di traditi vessati e piangenti, allora sì che diventano probanti, altrimenti è solo sfoggio.


Ma lascia un attimo stare traditi e traditori e tutta la tiritera di cui attualmente non mi frega un cazzo, siamo io e te, dimmi: fatta salva l'intelligenza di tua figlia che quindi starebbe bene in qualsiasi contesto lavorativo, preferiresti facesse la manager di professione e la puttana magari per passione, o la escort o pornodiva?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh. Su. Ripensaci un attimo a mente fredda. Che poi che cazzo c'entra il livello d'intelligenza di chi/come/cosa. Come se non ci fossero
> puttane o attrici porno decerebrate o completamente bruciate nel cervello. Non t'incaponire. Respira. Calma.


Comunque sì, forse meglio bancaria.
Ma non credo mi sentirei particolarmente in colpa come madre se facesse la pornostar.


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quale mente fredda, su joey.
> Certo che c'entra l'intelligenza.
> *Uno intelligente sta bene in qualsiasi ambito lavorativo,* e io ne sono l'esempio: insegnante, manager, operatrice sociale e puttana, anche.
> Solo che qui le esperienze di vita contano solo se si tratta di traditi vessati e piangenti, allora sì che diventano probanti, altrimenti è solo sfoggio.



uno intelligente sceglie, per quanto possibile, l'ambiente lavorativo
e non sceglie la prostituzione solo per guadagnare un mucchio di soldi, secondo me
perchè il gioco non vale la candela, sempre secondo me, ovviamente
non c'entra nulla la morale, ma la qualità della vita, che non si misura in quanti soldi hai


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque sì, forse meglio bancaria.
> Ma non credo mi sentirei particolarmente in colpa come madre se facesse la pornostar.


giustamente è il tuo rispettabilissimo punto di vista...perché quello degli altri ti fa partire l'embolo tanto da disprezzare quelli che hanno portato la loro sofferenza?
saranno piangenti ed è probabile che abbiano ricevuto maggiore solidarietà...non è nella logica dei comportamenti umani?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> uno intelligente sceglie, per quanto possibile, l'ambiente lavorativo
> e non sceglie la prostituzione solo per guadagnare un mucchio di soldi, secondo me
> perchè il gioco non vale la candela, sempre secondo me, ovviamente
> non c'entra nulla la morale, ma la qualità della vita, che non si misura in quanti soldi hai


Perché secondo te oggi il lavoro si sceglie? Certo come no.
Vedi che ragionate per principi astratti?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque sì, forse meglio bancaria.
> Ma non credo mi sentirei particolarmente in colpa come madre se facesse la pornostar.


Ok.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> giustamente è il tuo rispettabilissimo punto di vista...perché quello degli altri ti fa partire l'embolo tanto da disprezzare quelli che hanno portato la loro sofferenza?
> saranno piangenti ed è probabile che abbiano ricevuto maggiore solidarietà...non è nella logica dei comportamenti umani?


Ma ci mancherebbe.
La solidarietà va elargita a chi ne ha più bisogno, sono d'accordo.
Quindi i traditi, che di solito sono persone moralmente specchiate che non si aspettavano e non meritavano simili oltraggi, dovrebbero elargirne a piene mani, a chi sta messo moralmente peggio di loro.
Non voglio generalizzare, qui ci sono molti traditi che lo fanno, in effetti.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe.
> La solidarietà va elargita a chi ne ha più bisogno, sono d'accordo.
> Quindi i traditi, che di solito sono persone moralmente specchiate che non si aspettavano e non meritavano simili oltraggi, dovrebbero elargirne a piene mani, a chi sta messo moralmente peggio di loro.
> Non voglio generalizzare, qui ci sono molti traditi che lo fanno, in effetti.


ad un certo punto mi sei sembrata un po' in guerra , come se colpita personalmente .
non credo che tutti i traditi siano sempre persone moralmente specchiate...lo vedi che ragioni per principi astratti:singleeye:


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché secondo te oggi il lavoro si sceglie? Certo come no.
> Vedi che ragionate per principi astratti?



per quanto possibile, sì
si va anche un minimo per esclusione, non ti pare?
per dire, se voglio vivere in Italia non mi metterò a cercare lavoro all'estero
e a me sembra che svicoli molto sul fatto dei soldi, 500/mille € al giorno 
da come parli tu, tasse a parte, sembra che ciò sia ininfluente
per me invece è il motivo principe, per cui dico che, sempre secondo me, il gioco non vale la candela
per chi invece la vale, credo che conti molto l'avidità fine a se stessa, i soldi come scopo e non come mezzo per stare bene


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque sì, forse meglio bancaria.
> Ma non credo mi sentirei particolarmente in colpa come madre se facesse la pornostar.


sono retrogrado io Chiara???..uno si sta laureando,l'altro spero lo segua.
 E non posso neanche pensare a certi discorsi....e sinceramente mi meraviglio molto di leggerli


----------



## Tubarao (29 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certo. Hai ragione. Io però discutevo dal punto di vista di chi si vende,  non di chi compra.
> 
> Chi compra, così come ho detto parlando della fruizione di pornografia, pensa alla propria gratificazione immediata senza porsi troppi problemi. Lo facciamo in molti, alla fine.
> 
> ...


La mia emotività non ha subito contraccolpi di nessun genere tutte quelle volte che sono stato, con ampia soddisfazione da ambo i lati, con donne solo per il loro bel culo, e credo che neanche loro abbiano avuto bisogno poi di anni d'analisi. Perché ti riesce così difficile farti venire il dubbio che possano esserci donne che provano piacere, o quantomeno a non stanno male, a scopare davanti una telecamera o a farlo per soldi ?


----------



## Tubarao (29 Maggio 2013)

òt. scrivere col tel è un incubo. poì correggo.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Tanto per svagarmi.

Lasciando da parte la prostituzione di strada ovviamente.
Escort.

Ciò che spero per mia figlia è un lavoro che la soddisfi, e che la soddisfi proprio mettendo a frutto le sue molteplici potenzialità.
Perchè non la escort?
Perchè sarebbe riduttivo.

Sono convinta che ci siano donne che ricavano anche piacere dal senso di "potere" che viene dalla propria bellezza, dal fatto che gli uomini sono disposti a pagare bei soldoni. E che abbiano un senso del sesso e del proprio corpo per cui non sentono assolutamente degradante la cosa.
E che quindi tali donne vivano benissimo il loro lavoro di escort.

Tuttavia, se quella è l'unica occupazione nella vita, mi sembra riduttivo.

Sulle ripercussioni sociali, di cui parla Free... sì, la maggior parte della gente si allontanerebbe da una amicizia o una storia d'amore con una escort.
Ma poi, io, quanti amici veri ho? Di tutta la gente del mondo, a quanti sono davvero vicina? A pochi, ovviamente. Quanti amici veri servono nella vita? Pochi.
Quanto me ne frega di quello che pensano il resto delle persone? Non troppo. E la maggior parte delle persone non sa neppure che esisto.
E con tutta la gente del mondo che c'è, non dubito che una escort possa avere amici e un fidanzato.
Una volta madre, eh, sì, diventa un pò delicata la cosa.
Ma 1) i bambini fino a un certo momento possono essere tenuti tranquillamente all'oscuro 2) quando il bimbo diventa grandicello, mi sa che la escort ormai cambia mestiere per raggiunti limiti di età.

O continua, alla faccia. Noi siamo qua tranquilli a parlare, e mi viene in mente quella madre che trovava naturalissimo litigare col figlio dandogli del testa di cazzo e coglione, ogni giorno. Sigh.

Insomma.

Condizionamento sociale... sì ma neppure troppo.
Salute... dipende da lei, se si protegge.
Condizioni di lavoro che sceglie lei, e che per alcune vanno benissimo.

Lo trovo immensamente limitante, come lavoro. Magari pure interessante, per la varietà di persone che incontri. Ma limitante per chi lo fa.

Questo è il motivo principe per cui spero che mia figlia aspiri ad altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad un certo punto mi sei sembrata un po' in guerra , come se colpita personalmente .
> non credo che tutti i traditi siano sempre persone moralmente specchiate...lo vedi che ragioni per principi astratti:singleeye:


Hai ragione, ho astratto.
Ma il participio passato di suggere è sunto?
Va bene puttana con la preferenza per gli sherpa capoeristi ultraquarantenni, ma che non manchi la cultura


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tanto per svagarmi.
> 
> Lasciando da parte la prostituzione di strada ovviamente.
> Escort.
> ...


Allora sarò spiccio.
Perchè sono spiccio.
Io ho scelto la mia professione.
Ma i guadagni sono sempre stati grami.
Ora io considero per me degradante ridurmi a fare il piano bar.
Se potessi farei il puttano due ore al giorno.
E mi resterebbe tutto il tempo e il denaro per dedicarmi con serenità alla mia passione: suonare l'organo.

Ogni giorno so che mi devo dedicare ad una donna per quello che chiede lei...
Vuole sesso anale cattivo ok, 
Vuole due ore in cui in religioso silenzio l'ascolto? Ok...
Vuole che le porti dei fiori e le racconti quel che vuole ? Ok...

Ma intanto mi porto a casa che so 150 euro al giorno che per venti giorni sono: 3000 euro.

Chi mi darebbe 150 euro al giorno perchè gli suonassi l'organo? Nessuno.

E io con 3mila euro puliti al mese, vivo alla grande.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> la mia emotività non ha subito contraccolpi di nessun genere tute quelle volte che sono stato, con copia soddisfazione da ambo i lati, con enne solo per il loro bel culo. perché ti riesce così difficile farti venire il dubbio che possano esserci donne che provare piacere, o quantomeno a non star male, a scopare davanti una telecamera o a farlo per soldi ?


Anche perchè le libere professioniste scelgono no?
Se uno non gli va, mica è detto che dato che paghi tu possa averle no?


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tanto per svagarmi.
> 
> Lasciando da parte la prostituzione di strada ovviamente.
> Escort.
> ...


questo è veramente il punto importante .
e per fra speriamo il meglio, nonostante una madre gracilina e lagnosetta


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora sarò spiccio.
> Perchè sono spiccio.
> Io ho scelto la mia professione.
> Ma i guadagni sono sempre stati grami.
> ...


Io ti ci vedo come puttano, onesto.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ti ci vedo come puttano, onesto.


Si ma nessuna mi vuole....
Nessuna mi compera...
Sono un ciccio a perdere...

E secondo me basterebbe iniziare, se vado bene, poi si sparge la voce...e il gioco è fatto...


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

scusate...oggi sto spalmando qua e là franca rame e in questo tred ricordo una bionda mozzafiato che ha deciso , con tutta la bellezza  che aveva ...di dedicare la vita all'impegno sociale .


e se qualcuno avesse dei dubbi


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è veramente il punto importante .
> e per fra speriamo il meglio, nonostante una madre gracilina e lagnosetta



...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ...


Mah gracilina non direi...
Ma se donna Minerva ( a cui è andato bene tutto) parla così...
Lasciamoglielo credere...

Lagnosetta...
Molto meno del target muliebre...

Sai oggi con un amico parlavamo del fatto che non possiamo tanto passare le serate su skipe a parlare di organi...perchè entrambi le mogli si incazzano...

E abbiamo raggiunto questo verdetto...le mogli stanche sono incattivite e dà fastidio vedere i loro mariti che se la spessano beati....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate...oggi sto spalmando qua e là franca rame e in questo tred ricordo una bionda mozzafiato che ha deciso , con tutta la bellezza  che aveva ...di dedicare la vita all'impegno sociale .
> 
> 
> e se qualcuno avesse dei dubbiView attachment 7043


Beh a me non piace...
Poi dal marito che si è scelto...

Meglio Madre Teresa...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah gracilina non direi...
> Ma se donna Minerva ( a cui è andato bene tutto) parla così...
> Lasciamoglielo credere...
> 
> ...



Era una cosa tra me e lei.
E' stata davvero molto gentile e carina con me, e mi ha fatto sentire coccolata.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah gracilina non direi...
> Ma se donna Minerva ( a cui è andato bene tutto) parla così...
> Lasciamoglielo credere...
> 
> ...


dovrebbe lamentarsi di più, infatti.scheravo e lei lo sa


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dovrebbe lamentarsi di più, infatti.scheravo e lei lo sa


Beh nessuno può arrivare al tuo livello di lamentela comunque eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Ma qualcuno ha messo in dubbio che ci siano persone a cui non solo va bene prostituirsi o fare porno?! Non va bene a me e non mi piacerebbe per i miei figli che sono ben lontani da un'idea del genere. Ci sono persone che pensano che sia una buona scelta per i loro figli? Lo so, l'ho già detto, l'ho letto pure nei verbali del caso Ruby, padri e madri incoraggiavano le figlie perché la retribuzione la ritenevano interessante. Libero chi desidera farlo di farlo, libera io di pensare quel che penso. Chi lo fa pensa che dico così perché son sempre stata una racchia colossale e che mai nessuno mi avrebbe dato una lira? Lo pensi. Qualcun altro pensa che sono una bigotta completa che ha fatto sesso due volte in vita sua con la camicia da notte col buco? Lo pensi. Ognuno pensa quel che gli pare. Capisco che l'idea che io possa trovare triste una scelta possa non piacere ma credo che chi ha idee opposte alle mie se ne possa sbattere tranquillamente come io me ne sbatto dell'opinione di chi pensa che sono di mentalità ristretta.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Maggio 2013)

Visto che sono stati temi che sono stati toccati durante la discussione vi posto un paio di episodi de Il Testimone, programma di MTV con l'ex Iena Pif. 

Nel primo si parla di sesso in vendita, e più in dettaglio di Prostituzione Maschile e Web Cam Girls. E' In due parti, metto il link alla prima parte:

http://ondemand.mtv.it/serie-tv/il-testimone/s02/il-testimone-s02e10-1

qui invece un servizio sul porno, in particolare Trentalance (Sottolineo il passaggio a min: 5:30, alla faccia dell'emotività). Peccato il video non sia in versione integrale perchè veniva raccontato un set porno con gli occhi disincantati e ironici di Pif....

http://ondemand.mtv.it/serie-tv/il-testimone/s01/il-testimone-s01e03-1

In generale, se avete tempo, vi consiglio di guardarli tutti perche Pif è un grande.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Tuby ma tu lo gireresti un film porno?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto che sono stati temi che sono stati toccati durante la discussione vi posto un paio di episodi de Il Testimone, programma di MTV con l'ex Iena Pif.
> 
> Nel primo si parla di sesso in vendita, e più in dettaglio di Prostituzione Maschile e Web Cam Girls. E' In due parti, metto il link alla prima parte:
> 
> ...


Pif è fantastico! Li ho visti.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

io adoro pif


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate...oggi sto spalmando qua e là franca rame e in questo tred ricordo una bionda mozzafiato che ha deciso , con tutta la bellezza  che aveva ...di dedicare la vita all'impegno sociale .
> 
> 
> e se qualcuno avesse dei dubbiView attachment 7043


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto che sono stati temi che sono stati toccati durante la discussione vi posto un paio di episodi de Il Testimone, programma di MTV con l'ex Iena Pif.
> 
> Nel primo si parla di sesso in vendita, e più in dettaglio di Prostituzione Maschile e Web Cam Girls. E' In due parti, metto il link alla prima parte:
> 
> ...


Io lo guardo pif :smile: e il suo racconto della pornografia direi che è significativo, appunto pif è disincantato ed ironico .... Quindi :smile:


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La mia emotività non ha subito contraccolpi di nessun genere tutte quelle volte che sono stato, con ampia soddisfazione da ambo i lati, con donne solo per il loro bel culo, e credo che neanche loro abbiano avuto bisogno poi di anni d'analisi. Perché ti riesce così difficile farti venire il dubbio che possano esserci donne che provano piacere, o quantomeno a non stanno male, a scopare davanti una telecamera o a farlo per soldi ?



Anch'io ho provato piacere facendo sesso con uomini semisconosciuti che mi attraevano e basta. Ma che c'entra? Posso pure immaginare che sia eccitante farlo davanti a una telecamera, tra l'altro io sono un po' esibizionista ed é una delle mie fantasie ricorrenti 

Non metto in dubbio che per qualcuno sia un piacere. E che non sempre ci siano vissuti di sofferenza o traumatici dietro la scelta di vendersi.

Mi limito a dire che il sesso, nonostante spesso lo viviamo in modo molto easy (io per prima) risulta essere molto più complesso di quello che pensiamo e crediamo. Che vendere una parte di sé probabilmente ha dei costi, è limitante perchè quando vendi qualcosa alla fine non ne sei più  totalmente padrone. E visto che parliamo di sessualità e non di bigiotteria artigianale, mi pare che il discorso non si possa liquidare dicendo che si tratta di un lavoro come un altro. Poi ripeto, se tu pensi il contrario a me la cosa non disturba affatto, anzi. Meno male che non la pensiamo tutti allo stesso modo, sarebbe un po' inquietante per me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

*credevo fosse amore e invece era una escort*

[video=youtube_share;s4h3zsP2yKA]http://youtu.be/s4h3zsP2yKA[/video]


ascoltate bene questo testo


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

ho letto solo qualche post da quando non ho più seguito la discussione, ma ritengo ci sia ancora un pizzico di confusione:

intanto sui gigolo, non mi pare proprio che la maggior parte soddisfino riichieste gay...anzi, sono ad uso quasi esclusivo di donne parecchio mature, vecchie ciabatte che indipendentemente dall'età hanno un aspetto e un portamento non proprio da "donne affascinanti"...donne molto grasse, molto insicure, molto in la con gli anni...non sempre comunque visto che qualche donna piacente ma "viziosa" c'è sempre

le escort...toglietevi dalla testa il mito della "ragazza dal passato difficile, costretta e sfruttata a fare la vita tra l'altro per pochi spiccioli"...magari ancora esistono ste cose ma le trovi forse per strada...

ci sono ormai mille trasmissioni tv che raccontanto il mondo escort (iene, la7, documentari discovery ecc..)
non sono ragazze che cercano cibo
non sono donne che mantengono famiglia (non sempre)
non sono poverine sofferenti

quasi tutte sono ragazzette tra i 20 e i 30 che fanno la bella vita, si scartano i clienti in funzione dell'aspetto e delle possibilità economiche, incassano decine di migliaia di euro al mese che spendono quasi unicamente in gucci, luis vuitton, prada e altre stronzate...

andate a roma all'elle o al rhome o altri locali dove trovare tanta bella gente ma anche tante ragazze "sospette"...

la maggior parte dei convegni che ho visto in vita mia, vedevano la presenza di hostess bellissime e super sorridenti...le stesse me le ritrovo sempre alla relativa cena e/o festa dopocena, che hanno già organizzato la serata con i tipi di turno oppure in cerca di altre situazioni

anticipo le vostre domande:
si, mi è capitato di ritrovarmi in un paio di festini privati organizzati pieni di tipe anche...party esclusivi ad invito nei quali paghi 2-300€ per entrare, locations stupende, fiumi di champagne, personaggi "più o meno" noti e tante tantissime ragazze...balli, giochi, bordelli vari ma nessun bunga bunga o nudità...serata serena e se vuoi offri da bere...

...se ho usufruito??? no...ma non perdo tempo a spiegare eventuali ragioni morali o altre considerazioni anche perchè non sarei creduto...di sicuro sono un tipo che non ama spendere 6-800 1000€ in unica soluzione per nulla e preferisco fare tante altre cose


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho letto solo qualche post da quando non ho più seguito la discussione, ma ritengo ci sia ancora un pizzico di confusione:
> 
> intanto sui gigolo, non mi pare proprio che la maggior parte soddisfino riichieste gay...anzi, sono ad uso quasi esclusivo di donne parecchio mature, vecchie ciabatte che indipendentemente dall'età hanno un aspetto e un portamento non proprio da "donne affascinanti"...donne molto grasse, molto insicure, molto in la con gli anni...non sempre comunque visto che qualche donna piacente ma "viziosa" c'è sempre
> 
> ...



AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH!!! Stavo proprio lì lì per chiederlo, in effetti, e sicuramente anche altri. Bravo che anticipi. Che poi, a parte le varie scemenze, sta cosa in effetti fa proprio ride.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho letto solo qualche post da quando non ho più seguito la discussione, ma ritengo ci sia ancora un pizzico di confusione:
> 
> intanto sui gigolo, non mi pare proprio che la maggior parte soddisfino riichieste gay...anzi, sono ad uso quasi esclusivo di donne parecchio mature, vecchie ciabatte che indipendentemente dall'età hanno un aspetto e un portamento non proprio da "donne affascinanti"...donne molto grasse, molto insicure, molto in la con gli anni...non sempre comunque visto che qualche donna piacente ma "viziosa" c'è sempre
> 
> ...


ma infatti non si parlava di sofferenza (cosa che può giustificare)...ma secondo te quello che insegnerai a tua figlia sarà in armonia con vendersi per guadagnare tanto da spendere in borse  e oggettini di lusso?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho letto solo qualche post da quando non ho più seguito la discussione, ma ritengo ci sia ancora un pizzico di confusione:
> 
> intanto sui gigolo, non mi pare proprio che la maggior parte soddisfino riichieste gay...anzi, sono ad uso quasi esclusivo di donne parecchio mature, vecchie ciabatte che indipendentemente dall'età hanno un aspetto e un portamento non proprio da "donne affascinanti"...donne molto grasse, molto insicure, molto in la con gli anni...non sempre comunque visto che qualche donna piacente ma "viziosa" c'è sempre
> 
> ...


Ma allora è dura fare il gigolò...
MI mancano certe esperienze...
E voglio mettermi alla prova
se riesco a farcela con un catenaccio lothariano
sono davvero avvezzo ad ogni evenienza amorosa

Un Hardito!
Oltre la morte!


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti non si parlava di sofferenza (cosa che può giustificare)...ma secondo te quello che insegnerai a tua figlia sarà in armonia con vendersi per guadagnare tanto da spendere in borse  e oggettini di lusso?


no, non faccio l'ipocrita e ti dico che se da un lato non mi sconvolge che una donna "maggiorenne e indipendente" voglia gestirsi la sua vita in questa maniera, allo stesso tempo ti dico che vale per tutte le donne del mondo tranne quelle che rientrano nella mia sfera personale: figlie, familiari, anche amiche se ne avessi nel settore
non lo accetto...non esiste...

ritengo che molto dipenda dalle abitudini familiari:
conosco varie persone con figlie universitarie in città come roma milano ecc.., gente per bene ma che ama apparire: spendaccioni, macchinoni, abbigliamento in, spesso anche oltre le possibilità e quasi tutti separati...le figlie peggio dei papà (e mamme, spesso peggio dei mariti o ex) super firmatissime con addosso migliaia di € in abbigliamento e accessori...

uno in particolare di questi miei "conoscenti" è andato in difficoltà economiche abbastanza serie: girava in cayenne, ora ha una pandina (a detta sua comoda in città)...la figlia la vedo spesso quando torna dall'università romana o milanese che sia, e a differenza del padre non ha perso nulla della sua brillantezza...
non mi risulta sia fidanzata con qualche riccone...

si, ho forti sospetti su sta ragazzetta (23-25 anni)...per ciò che vedo e per il portamento e modo di fare che ha

aggiungi un pizzico di troiaggine "innata" e credo che cose del genere nell'italia di oggi siano all'ordine del giorno...


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH!!! Stavo proprio lì lì per chiederlo, in effetti, e sicuramente anche altri. Bravo che anticipi. Che poi, a parte le varie scemenze, sta cosa in effetti fa proprio ride.


cosa fa ridere esattamente???


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no, non faccio l'ipocrita e ti dico che se da un lato non mi sconvolge che una donna "maggiorenne e indipendente" voglia gestirsi la sua vita in questa maniera, allo stesso tempo ti dico che vale per tutte le donne del mondo tranne quelle che rientrano nella mia sfera personale: figlie, familiari, anche amiche se ne avessi nel settore
> *non lo accetto...non esiste..*.
> 
> ritengo che molto dipenda dalle abitudini familiari:
> ...


ma allora stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ...che cosa mi stai contestando?


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ...che cosa mi stai contestando?


non contestavo nulla
avevo premesso che il senso del mio post era smentire le vecchie teorie della "triste prostituzione"

i tempi sono cambiati...la maggior parte di queste "esercenti" sono non dico felici ma soddisfatte si...sicuramente arriverà per tutte il giorno (dopo i 45-50 massimo) nel quale guardandosi allo specchio si diranno:
"ma io che caxxo ho fatto in vita mia??? e sopratutto ORA che faccio???"

comunque, lo dico magari con toni scherzosi da tempo, in realtà sono molto preoccupato di dover crescere una figlia in questa era attuale...guardando i miei nipoti anzi da un paio d' anni vedo qualche leggero miglioramento (ritorno alle passioni sane, fase un pizzico di stanca per il virtuale, un minimo di interesse per le condizioni socio-economiche, un minimo di ideali) senza le quali a mio parere come conseguenza sono nate (per estremizzare) "le escort e i personaggi di maria de filippi"

due anni fa vedevo il baratro per la gioventù italiana...oggi rimango molto preoccupato ma un pelo più ottimista


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

i personaggi di maria de filippi in realtà interessano ad una categoria di casalinghe e pensionati e ad un numero di ragazze /i per i quali il tronismo è una meta di successo e soldi.anche qui spessore poco e tanta voglia di comode scorciatoie.
ma la gioventù , quella vera sono tutti i ragazzi con lauree , master e specializzazioni senza la possibilità di un lavoro .
la generazione con più possibilità teoriche e meno prospettive in assoluto, 
questo siamo arrivati a preparare loro


----------



## gas (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> i personaggi di maria de filippi in realtà interessano ad una categoria di casalinghe e pensionati e ad un numero di ragazze /i per i quali il tronismo è una meta di successo e soldi.anche qui spessore poco e tanta voglia di comode scorciatoie.
> ma la gioventù , quella vera sono tutti i ragazzi con lauree , master e specializzazioni senza la possibilità di un lavoro .
> la generazione con più possibilità teoriche e meno prospettive in assoluto,
> questo siamo arrivati a preparare loro


purtroppo la società di oggi da molto spazio a questo genere di trasmissioni
un genere di trasmissione che da una visione del mondo in modo distorto dalla realtà


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non contestavo nulla
> avevo premesso che il senso del mio post era smentire le vecchie teorie della "triste prostituzione"
> 
> i tempi sono cambiati...la maggior parte di queste "esercenti" sono non dico felici ma soddisfatte si...sicuramente arriverà per tutte il giorno (dopo i 45-50 massimo) nel quale guardandosi allo specchio si diranno:
> ...


Però porco mondo cane...
Le teorie saranno cambiate
Ma resta l'ipocrisia di fondo
nel non combattere il reato 
di sfruttare le donne per metterle su una strada...

Insomma qua si fanno tanti discorsi...
Ma credimi 
Devo andare da Tebe.
Sbaglio strada
scendo da un cavalcavia
ci sono lavori in corso
rotatorie operai...ecc..ecc...

E putane per ogni canton...

Impossibile credere che quelle sulla strada
siano lì per vocazione artistica....

E nessuno fa un cazzo...

Regolamentiamo la prostituzione
Non ghettizziamo le prostitute

Ma non tolleriamo ste scene sulle strade.

E che la prostituzione si basi sulla domanda e offerta è presto detto.

Da noi non c'erano, lungo la statale.
Tutti i vicentini sanno che le nostre vecchie baldracche da strada si potevano trovare solo in un certo quartiere a vicenza.

Bon con l'avvento di Milosevic...
Le nostre statali si sono riempite di donne...dall'ex yugoslavia...

Come mai?
E il traffico notturno ha creato l'indotto dei venditori ambulanti di panini.

Se nel vicentino non c'era domanda di puttana
Ste donnine stavano due giorni nelle strade e poi sparivano...

Perchè se non rendono
sono botte per loro...
E non massaggi...

Quello che io trovo stupido è che le cinesi
aprano centri massaggi per mascherare i trattamenti che fanno...

E che allora si trovi un modo 
che so centri penessere per la ricreazione maschile...

E che caspita dico io...
Siamo uomini no?

Ci sono persone a cui serve lo strizzacervelli
e persone a cui servono solo delle abilissime galline scopaiole no?

Ma porco mondo
Vai dalla psicologa
ti fa la fattura qui e là....

Ma mettiamo che la psicologa
mi faccia anche dell'altro durante la seduta

Chi mai lo verrà a sapere?
Siamo in contesto terapeuta e paziente...

No?

Lei che ti dice...
Ahi ahi ahi ahi
Lei non ha seghe mentali
ma spermini che scombattono nelle meningi
ora con un messaggio tantricopsicoprostaticocognitivo
le risolvo el problemin....

E intanto ti rilassi no?

No eh?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> purtroppo la società di oggi da molto spazio a questo genere di trasmissioni
> un genere di trasmissione che da una visione del mondo in modo distorto dalla realtà


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Basta osservare come vedono il mondo
quelli che non vedono mai la tv...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *no, non faccio l'ipocrita e ti dico che se da un lato non mi sconvolge che una donna "maggiorenne e indipendente" voglia gestirsi la sua vita in questa maniera, allo stesso tempo ti dico che vale per tutte le donne del mondo tranne quelle che rientrano nella mia sfera personale: figlie, familiari, anche amiche se ne avessi nel settore
> non lo accetto...non esiste...*
> 
> ritengo che molto dipenda dalle abitudini familiari:
> ...


è questo che non riesco a capire, cheater
come si può contemplare l'idea che nel mondo siano lecite certe faccende, ma ritenerle inaccettabili quando ci toccano da vicino?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho letto solo qualche post da quando non ho più seguito la discussione, ma ritengo ci sia ancora un pizzico di confusione:
> 
> intanto sui gigolo, non mi pare proprio che la maggior parte soddisfino riichieste gay...anzi, sono ad uso quasi esclusivo di donne parecchio mature, vecchie ciabatte che indipendentemente dall'età hanno un aspetto e un portamento non proprio da "donne affascinanti"...donne molto grasse, molto insicure, molto in la con gli anni...non sempre comunque visto che qualche donna piacente ma "viziosa" c'è sempre
> 
> ...



Ma a che convegni vai??? Io sono a un convegno anche in questi giorni, sono stata a una quarantina di convegni , cene comprese ovviamente, e non ho mai visto robe del genere


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è questo che non riesco a capire, cheater
> come si può contemplare l'idea che nel mondo siano lecite certe faccende, ma ritenerle inaccettabili quando ci toccano da vicino?


Credo sia diffusamente una prerogativa umana quella di non accettare sulla propria pelle comunque un qualcosa che se accade ad altri non ci sconvolge

Potrei prendere l'esempio dei gay:
Nessun pregiudizio
Eppure quando in famiglia si scopre un caso è sempre e comunque un trauma


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma a che convegni vai??? Io sono a un convegno anche in questi giorni, sono stata a una quarantina di convegni , cene comprese ovviamente, e non ho mai visto robe del genere


Robe del genere cosa?
Non ho mica parlato di orge

Hostess, hai presente???
Nei party seguenti le ritrovi sempre

Certo, se tu parli della convention dell'orgoglio femminile o sulla lotta ai tumori o all'assemblea dei 5stelle è probabile che al posto delle hostess trovi 4 inservienti anziani

Vai ai convegni romani
A Capri, Santa margherita Positano di ambito imprenditoriale e commerciale


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Robe del genere cosa?
> Non ho mica parlato di orge
> 
> Hostess, hai presente???
> ...


Ma vuoi stare zitto...
Che ti tirano fuori tutte le nostre robe da uomini eh?

Loro non sanno sta storia dei convegni...no?

E delle hostess....

Vuoi stare zitto eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> cosa fa ridere esattamente???


Eh, tutto.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi stare zitto...
> Che ti tirano fuori tutte le nostre robe da uomini eh?
> 
> Loro non sanno sta storia dei convegni...no?
> ...


Mi conosci
Libro aperto sono io


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Robe del genere cosa?
> Non ho mica parlato di orge
> 
> Hostess, hai presente???
> ...


scusa, io vado a convegni universitari di studi umanistici. In tutta Europa. Londra, Dublino, Edimburgo, Cracovia, ecc ecc. In effetti a Capri e Santa Margherita mai. Le hostess ci sono ma non sono li per allettare i relatori. Di solito sono dottorande. Inservienti anziani direi di no


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è questo che non riesco a capire, cheater
> come si può contemplare l'idea che nel mondo siano lecite certe faccende, ma ritenerle inaccettabili quando ci toccano da vicino?


Ma è chiaro che è tutto relativo, ed entro certi limiti è pure normale.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa, io vado a convegni universitari di studi umanistici. In tutta Europa. Londra, Dublino, Edimburgo, Cracovia, ecc ecc. In effetti a Capri e Santa Margherita mai. Le hostess ci sono ma non sono li per allettare i relatori. Di solito sono dottorande. Inservienti anziani direi di no


Ma il mondo di The Cheater è tutt'altro no?
Mica lo vedo ad un convegno umanistico eh?

Ma che ne so ad una convention di sportivi no?

E ci sono le sportive...

Che la danno per sport...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa, io vado a convegni universitari di studi umanistici. In tutta Europa. Londra, Dublino, Edimburgo, Cracovia, ecc ecc. In effetti a Capri e Santa Margherita mai. Le hostess ci sono ma non sono li per allettare i relatori. Di solito sono dottorande. Inservienti anziani direi di no


Ecco
Vedi?
È una cosa tutta italiana

Non fosse per altro che le altre città da te citate rappresentano spesso paesi nei quali "l'esercitare tale attività" è lecito e regolamentato

In ogni caso nei convegno umanistici escludo troverai situazioni di "svago" di qualsiasi genere...manco se l'organizzano a las Vegas


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il mondo di The Cheater è tutt'altro no?
> Mica lo vedo ad un convegno umanistico eh?
> 
> Ma che ne so ad una convention di sportivi no?
> ...


Conte
Caxxo

Così lasci intendere però che io partecipo ad eventi pieni di mignotte ecc...e non è vero...

...cioè...spesso i post evento diventano occasione per far si che "certe signore" possano approfittare dell'ambientazione altolocata...

Del tipo:
Convegno a Roma palazzo dei congressi
Cena al ristorante X in via veneto
Dopo cena all'ELLE

...ognuno pensa per se


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho letto solo qualche post da quando non ho più seguito la discussione, ma ritengo ci sia ancora un pizzico di confusione:
> 
> intanto sui gigolo, non mi pare proprio che la maggior parte soddisfino riichieste gay...anzi, *sono ad uso quasi esclusivo di donne parecchio mature, vecchie ciabatte che indipendentemente dall'età hanno un aspetto e un portamento non proprio da "donne affascinanti"...donne molto grasse, molto insicure, molto in la con gli anni...non sempre comunque visto che qualche donna piacente ma "viziosa" c'è sempre
> hai visto dei film. I gigolò vanno con donne e uomini: andrebbero solo con donne, ma farebbero la fame. Pochissime donne cercano i gigolò in italia, per una serie di motivi talmente ovvi che non li elenco neppure.
> ...


 non vedo perchè non dovrei credere che tu non sei un utilizzatore finale.
In ogni caso per me sarebbero fatti tuoi.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

comunque questa cosa che la maggior parte dei gigolò abbia clienti uomini è proprio vera; ho visto vari servizi a questo riguardo


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque questa cosa che la maggior parte dei gigolò abbia clienti uomini è proprio vera; ho visto vari servizi a questo riguardo


ne conosco due. Le donne sono un'eccezione, e tra l'altro piacevole, perchè tutta... la serata diciamo, viene impostata in modo diverso. Ma sono appunto pochissime le donne che si assumono un rischio del genere. E dato che... la complicità tra donne non contempla certe confidenze, difficilmente la clientela si amplia.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ne conosco due. Le donne sono un'eccezione, e tra l'altro piacevole, perchè tutta... la serata diciamo, viene impostata in modo diverso. Ma sono appunto pochissime le donne che si assumono un rischio del genere. E dato che... *la complicità tra donne non contempla certe confidenze*, difficilmente la clientela si amplia.


Eh?


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non vedo perchè non dovrei credere che tu non sei un utilizzatore finale.
> In ogni caso per me sarebbero fatti tuoi.


Rispondo solo al blu scuro del tuo post:
Sicuramente i gigolo sono "anche" materia per i gay...ma ritengo sia solo una parte del...come chiamarlo...core business?!?! 

Ricordati anche dell'esistenza dei trans, dei gay dichiarati...il gigolo è sopratutto per donne arrapate poco piacenti


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


Difficilmente è una cosa che si racconta tra amiche.'Sai, ieri sera ho pagato uno per portarmi fuori a cena, a ballare e fare sesso' non è una frase frequente nei salotti delle signore abbienti. E per una donna la ricerca di un gigolò è potenzialmente molto più rischiosa che per un uomo la ricerca di una escort.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Rispondo solo al blu scuro del tuo post:
> Sicuramente i gigolo sono "anche" materia per i gay...ma ritengo sia solo *una parte *del...come chiamarlo...core business?!?!
> 
> Ricordati anche dell'esistenza dei trans, dei gay dichiarati...il gigolo è sopratutto per donne arrapate poco piacenti


è la parte preponderante. Chiedilo a loro. Mi risulta ci siano anche loro a quelle feste di cui parlavi, ovviamente in numero inferiore.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Difficilmente è una cosa che si racconta tra amiche.'Sai, ieri sera ho pagato uno per portarmi fuori a cena, a ballare e fare sesso' non è una frase frequente nei salotti delle signore abbienti. E per una donna la ricerca di un gigolò è potenzialmente molto più rischiosa che per un uomo la ricerca di una escort.


Sono perfettamente d'accordo



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è la parte preponderante. Chiedilo a loro. Mi risulta ci siano anche loro a quelle feste di cui parlavi, ovviamente in numero inferiore.


Non voglio insistere
Ritengo sia come ho illustrato prima ma non ho alcun dato certo
Di sicuro conosco parecchie donne in carriera in età adulta single o separate che un minimo di sfogo sessuale ogni tanto dovranno pure cercarlo...e non mi danno la sensazione di avere tempo/voglia di essere corteggiate e cercare intese particolari


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Credo sia diffusamente una prerogativa umana quella di non accettare sulla propria pelle comunque un qualcosa che se accade ad altri non ci sconvolge
> 
> Potrei prendere l'esempio dei gay:
> Nessun pregiudizio
> Eppure quando in famiglia si scopre un caso è sempre e comunque un trauma


 Ma non è vero. Io non sarei traumatizzata sapendo che mio figlio è gay, ma proprio per niente. Trovo un po' di comodo, invece, dire che quello della prostituzione è un business redditizio, che è un lavoro come un altro, che non ha niente di sconvolgente, e poi però basta che non riguardi mia figlia o le donne a cui tengo. Detto questo, nessuno ha parlato di prostituzione sofferente. Se è vero che alcune di loro vengono da storie di abusi, è anche vero che per altre è una scelta libera e ben consapevole. Peccato che la libera scelta non implichi necessariamente piena libertà: se non posso decidere come mi piace fare sesso e con chi, ma devo venderlo e sottostare a una serie di desideri sui quali non ho il pieno controllo (che ne so: sono stanca, non mi sento bene, non ne ho la minima voglia ma 'per lavoro' devo avere rapporti sessuali con più uomini o girare una scena di porno), la mia intimità viene violata e sacrificata in cambio di denaro. Per me, Sole, un prezzo troppo salato da pagare, decisamente. Per altre no, certo. Il discorso più o meno era questo


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma non è vero. Io non sarei traumatizzata sapendo che mio figlio è gay, ma proprio per niente. Trovo un po' di comodo, invece, dire che quello della prostituzione è un business redditizio, che è un lavoro come un altro, che non ha niente di sconvolgente, e poi però basta che non riguardi mia figlia o le donne a cui tengo. Detto questo, nessuno ha parlato di prostituzione sofferente. Se è vero che alcune di loro vengono da storie di abusi, è anche vero che per altre è una scelta libera e ben consapevole. Peccato che la libera scelta non implichi necessariamente piena libertà: se non posso decidere come mi piace fare sesso e con chi, ma devo venderlo e sottostare a una serie di desideri sui quali non ho il pieno controllo (che ne so: sono stanca, non mi sento bene, non ne ho la minima voglia ma 'per lavoro' devo avere rapporti sessuali con più uomini o girare una scena di porno), la mia intimità viene violata e sacrificata in cambio di denaro. Per me, Sole, un prezzo troppo salato da pagare, decisamente. Per altre no, certo. Il discorso più o meno era questo


Non ci siamo
La escort non ha doveri, orari, impegni o necessità
Hai idea di cosa significhi guadagnare 4-500€ a prestazione???
Diciamo 2-3 al giorno???
Diciamo che se trovi il cliente vip ti da 3000€ per weekend di lusso durante il quale si faranno mezza/una/una e mezza scopate vere???
Che se dopo 15 giorni di "lavoro" guarda incassi e dice "bah, per 3 giorni staccò telefono"???

La vedete troppo tecnicamente questa "vita"...ripeto: a me non frega niente di recensire o sponsorizzare, ma nemmeno che si equivochi...
La escort NON DEVE lavorare...non la vive così...molte possono permettersi una vita normale da ragazzina, sveglia alle due, colazione pranzo, shopping, e poi cena elegante locale vip e scopata finale: incasso €mille

Poco dignitoso e immorale???
Si, ok, giusto!!!
Ma per nulla faticoso come intendi tu

Un po' diverso per le pornostars, ma il porno è in estinzione: non serve più a nessuno e in ogni caso va più l'amateur

Non puoi parlare di intimità violata...non puoi paragonare te persona normale matura con famiglia lavoro amici ecc con una 23enne figlia di papà che vive fuori casa da 4 e pensa solo a lusso e bella vita...

Per il resto io MAI DETTO che è un lavoro come altri...e nemmeno mi faccio problemi a dichiararmi sereno e fatalista riguardo al giudicare chi fa la escort a patto che non mi riguardi direttamente...
...viva le puttane i gay i trans e tutti, ma non a casa mia!!!
Se poi dovesse accadere vedrò di adeguarmi e affrontare la situazione...ma dire oggi "se viene nessun problema" no, proprio NO!!!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Rispondo solo al blu scuro del tuo post:
> Sicuramente i gigolo sono "anche" materia per i gay...ma ritengo sia solo una parte del...come chiamarlo...core business?!?!
> 
> Ricordati anche dell'esistenza dei trans, dei gay dichiarati...*il gigolo è sopratutto per donne arrapate poco piacenti*



Si potrebbe pensare la stessa cosa delle escort...che sono soprattutto uomini arrapati disadattati e incapaci di relazionarsi...
Il che per me non è vero...questo tuo ragionamento è al pari di chi deride una persona a causa di una sua minorazione ...poi magari non era tua intenzione ...
Ma i tuoi scritti sono tanto aperti mentalmente quanto chiusi se si tratta di cose che ti toccano da vicino


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non ci siamo
> La escort non ha doveri, orari, impegni o necessità
> Hai idea di cosa significhi guadagnare 4-500€ a prestazione???
> Diciamo 2-3 al giorno???
> ...


abbi pazienza ma non posso leggere prostitute e omosessuali messi insieme...
l'omosessualità non è una scelta e non ha niente di moralmente eccepibile, per me


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non ci siamo
> La escort non ha doveri, orari, impegni o necessità
> Hai idea di cosa significhi guadagnare 4-500€ a prestazione???
> Diciamo 2-3 al giorno???
> ...


Ah bè, faticoso no di certo. Faticoso è alzarsi alle 5 del mattino per andare a lavorare in fabbrica e starci 12 ore con due pause da 10 minuti l'una. Conosco una donna separata che lo fa, bella abbastanza da potersi permettere di offrire sesso a pagamento, se volesse, per arrotondare. Eppure, per certe donne, è meglio vivere faticosamente piuttosto che scendere a patti con se stesse.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ah bè, faticoso no di certo. Faticoso è alzarsi alle 5 del mattino per andare a lavorare in fabbrica e starci 12 ore con due pause da 10 minuti l'una. Conosco una donna separata che lo fa, bella abbastanza da potersi permettere di offrire sesso a pagamento, se volesse, per arrotondare. Eppure, per certe donne, è meglio vivere faticosamente piuttosto che scendere a patti con se stesse.


Capisco il tuo sfogo
Ma non gridarlo a me come se io stessi santificando l'attività di escort


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Conte
> Caxxo
> 
> Così lasci intendere però che io partecipo ad eventi pieni di mignotte ecc...e non è vero...
> ...


Ma amico mio
tu non sai che donne
frequentano i concerti d'organo eh?

Non ho mai capito come mai la mia esecuzion di Ad Nos Ad Salutarem Undam DI Liszt
provochi certi effetti nel pubblico femminile....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sai per me tutto il mondo è pieno di mignotte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ne ho stanate anche nei posti più impensati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si potrebbe pensare la stessa cosa delle escort...che sono soprattutto uomini arrapati disadattati e incapaci di relazionarsi...
> Il che per me non è vero...questo tuo ragionamento è al pari di chi deride una persona a causa di una sua minorazione ...poi magari non era tua intenzione ...
> Ma i tuoi scritti sono tanto aperti mentalmente quanto chiusi se si tratta di cose che ti toccano da vicino


Ma quando mai
Con le escort va chiunque
Uomini belli brutti magri grassi giovani vecchi...indubbiamente preponderanza per i meno giovani meno sicuri e meno affascinanti ma non più di tanto...l'importante è che siano ben dotati (economicamente) 

L'uomo va con le escort per SBRIGARSI e andare sul sicuro

La donna piacente non ha questi problemi...va dove vuole e trova quando vuole ciò che vuole


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti non si parlava di sofferenza (cosa che può giustificare)...ma secondo te quello che insegnerai a tua figlia sarà in armonia con *vendersi per guadagnare tanto da spendere in borse  e oggettini di lusso?*



e non è sintomo di scarsa intelligenza non capire che si fa una vita di merda per correre dietro a simili cazzate?
sì o no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e non è sintomo di scarsa intelligenza non capire che si fa una vita di merda per correre dietro a simili cazzate?
> sì o no?


Invece le puttane intelligenti
investono negli immobili
lo sa anche il can de picci

Spece in negozi...

Ovvio ora è più dura perchè vengono a chiederti dove hai preso i soldi...
Ma fino a qualche anno fa...mica nel mercato immobiliare si andava per il sottile no?

Con la mia carriera di puttana ho 5 negozi in centro a Milano.

Può bastare no?

E negozi seri che non si creda che io venda cicci di plastica eh?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e non è sintomo di scarsa intelligenza non capire che si fa una vita di merda per correre dietro a simili cazzate?
> sì o no?


ti farei parlare con una mia amica piena di $.... secondo lei è arte ed il collezionismo di arte e la storia che ne consegue non è di poco conto. Anzi.
Tutto è relativo.....per noi sono cazzate per lei è arte spendere 1000€ per una borsa...una al mese... almeno.

E' un po' quando ho speso 7.000.000 delle vecchie lire per un basso. Per mio Padre erano soldi buttati per un pezzo di legno. Per me era uno strumento d'emozione e sentimento.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma quando mai
> Con le escort va chiunque
> Uomini belli brutti magri grassi giovani vecchi...indubbiamente preponderanza per i meno giovani meno sicuri e meno affascinanti ma non più di tanto...l'importante è che siano ben dotati (economicamente)
> 
> ...



perchè tu parti con il presupposto che non ci siano donne  ben dotate economicamente
che per spassarsela o per farsi accompagnare scelgono il ragazzetto bello e ben dotato ...
Ma ce ne sono credimi  ce ne sono e non sono affatto degli obrobri...


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo sfogo
> Ma non gridarlo a me come se stessi santificando l'attività di escort


 Quale sfogo? Io non grido, piuttosto sto discutendo tranquillamente come tutti su un tema che, in quanto donna e mamma di un futuro uomo e di una futura donna mi coinvolge


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Credo sia diffusamente una prerogativa umana quella di non accettare sulla propria pelle comunque un qualcosa che se accade ad altri non ci sconvolge
> 
> Potrei prendere l'esempio dei gay:
> Nessun pregiudizio
> Eppure quando in famiglia si scopre un caso è sempre e comunque un trauma


Si ma anche lì ognuno ha i propri guai no?

Immaginiamo che la figlia di Sterminator se ne esca con entro in convento...sai che botta?

Oppure che so...pensa a me se mia figlia se trova un moroso napulè...le direi meglio che tu faccia la escort pitosto che te sposi uno di quelli là no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pensa se i figli di Lothar portano a casa delle fidanzate rumene...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: o bulgare...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Quale sfogo? Io non grido, piuttosto sto discutendo tranquillamente come tutti su un tema che, in quanto donna e mamma *di un futuro uomo e di una futura donna *mi coinvolge


e mica è detto eh? :smile:


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e mica è detto eh? :smile:


 Minchia! Ho un figlio maschio e una figlia femmina... giuro, li ho controllati bene alla nascita!


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece le puttane intelligenti
> investono negli immobili
> lo sa anche il can de picci
> 
> ...


se lo scopo della loro vita è accumulare ricchezze, fanno bene a farlo fino a che non muoiono
vorrà dire che verrà loro foderata la bara di soldi, amen:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> se lo scopo della loro vita è accumulare ricchezze, fanno bene a farlo fino a che non muoiono
> vorrà dire che verrà loro foderata la bara di soldi, amen:singleeye:


Lo scopo della loro vita è quello di raggiungere un certo benessere.
Cosa mi dice la mia amica che ha fatto l'escort?
Ha fatto perchè ora ha chiuso.

Ti dice che te frega a te se io per arrivare dove volevo ho dovuto succhiar cazzi a destra e a manca?

In fondo certe esperienze sconfinano nella teoria del plus valore di Marx.

Chi nasce in una famiglia povera, ha minori possibilità di chi nasce in una famiglia ricca.

Ci sono studenti lavoratori, e studenti mantenuti.

E studentesse, sempre viste, che per pagarsi la retta universitaria hanno i loro 3 o 4 signori a cui fanno le dame di compagnia. Ovvio erano ripetizioni no?


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè tu parti con il presupposto che non ci siano donne  ben dotate economicamente
> che per spassarsela o per farsi accompagnare scelgono il ragazzetto bello e ben dotato ...
> Ma ce ne sono credimi  ce ne sono e non sono affatto degli obrobri...


Non ho dato l'esclusiva alle donne poco attraenti...ma in età avanzata si

...parliamoci chiaro: ce la vedi una 25enne carina che va con un gigolo??? Io NO
Mentre un ragazzo 25enne carino che va ad escort??? Ti assicuro di si


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e mica è detto eh? :smile:


non ho capito


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ti farei parlare con una mia amica piena di $.... secondo lei è arte ed il collezionismo di arte e la storia che ne consegue non è di poco conto. Anzi.
> Tutto è relativo.....per noi sono cazzate per lei è arte spendere 1000€ per una borsa...una al mese... almeno.
> 
> E' un po' quando ho speso 7.000.000 delle vecchie lire per un basso. Per mio Padre erano soldi buttati per un pezzo di legno. Per me era uno strumento d'emozione e sentimento.



ma tu per caso ti sei prostituito per comprarti il basso? 
o lo hai comprato quando te lo potevi permettere?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ti farei parlare con una mia amica piena di $.... secondo lei è arte ed il collezionismo di arte e la storia che ne consegue non è di poco conto. Anzi.
> Tutto è relativo.....per noi sono cazzate per lei è arte spendere 1000€ per una borsa...una al mese... almeno.
> 
> E' un po' quando ho speso 7.000.000 delle vecchie lire per un basso. Per mio Padre erano soldi buttati per un pezzo di legno. Per me era uno strumento d'emozione e sentimento.


Solo sette milioni?
Sai cosa mi costerebbe minimo minimo un organino a canne da studio eh?
100 mila euro.

Dunque vediamo...vediamo...
Potrei prendere 150 euro a leccata di figa...mi chiamerò formichiere come nome s'arte...
100 mila diviso 150 fa 666, 666666 periodico...

666 il numero di satana!

Dovrei leccare 666 fighe...
Due al giorno...

Mi farei poi un organo di 666 canne...con ogni canna con inciso il nome di...chi...

Che ideona...

Che ideona...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Minchia! Ho un figlio maschio e una figlia femmina... giuro, li ho controllati bene alla nascita!


e non è manco detto che non facciano scambio... :rotfl:



free ha detto:


> ma tu per caso ti sei prostituito per comprarti il basso?
> o lo hai comprato quando te lo potevi permettere?


Se magari! Avessi trovato una donna che mi sia piaciuta e che mi avesse pagato non avrei certo detto di no.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non ho dato l'esclusiva alle donne poco attraenti...ma in età avanzata si
> 
> ...parliamoci chiaro: ce la vedi una 25enne carina che va con un gigolo??? Io NO
> Mentre un ragazzo 25enne carino che va ad escort??? Ti assicuro di si



no effettivamente non ce la vedo ...
e vorrei non vedere neanche un ragazzo di 25 anni ...
Comunque sia se ci sono li ritengo degli sfigati ...
M apoi per me tutti sono liberi di fare ciò che vogliono anche a casa mia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo sette milioni?
> Sai cosa mi costerebbe minimo minimo un organino a canne da studio eh?
> 100 mila euro.
> 
> ...


mica è colpa mia. Cambia strumento!!  Un basso da 4000€ ora come ora è il top di gamma.

Ehi parlo di un Frudua Carved Slave 6S.... mica pizza e fichi! 

http://www.fruduaguitars.it/img/cslave6_intera.jpg


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo scopo della loro vita è quello di raggiungere un certo benessere.
> Cosa mi dice la mia amica che ha fatto l'escort?
> Ha fatto perchè ora ha chiuso.
> 
> ...


tutto questo detto da uno che ha una famiglia e vive lavorando normalmente...
ovvio che al mondo c'è di tutto, tuttavia, se ormai siamo convinti che non si fa la escort per mettere insieme i pranzo con la cena ma per avere soldi a iosa, fa un po' ridere sentire gente che non lo fa sostenere che è normale!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito



hai tempo.


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e non manco detto che non facciano scambio... :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Se magari! Avessi trovato una donna che mi sia piaciuta e che mi avesse pagato non avrei certo detto di no.


boh, io non accetto regali di valore da persone che non intendo frequentare, sarò strana io...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Credo sia diffusamente una prerogativa umana quella di non accettare sulla propria pelle comunque un qualcosa che se accade ad altri non ci sconvolge
> 
> Potrei prendere l'esempio dei gay:
> Nessun pregiudizio
> Eppure quando in famiglia si scopre un caso è sempre e comunque un trauma



ma io non discuto sul trauma, è normale che le cose ci facciano effetto o non saremmo umani
però inaccettabile è un'altra cosa, mi evoca un senso di scarsa empatia proprio verso le persone che dovrebbero riceverne da noi a prescindere in quanto care.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hai tempo.


divertente .pazienza, sopravviverò


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mica è colpa mia. Cambia strumento!!  Un basso da 4000€ ora come ora è il top di gamma.
> 
> Ehi parlo di un Frudua Carved Slave 6S.... mica pizza e fichi!
> 
> http://www.fruduaguitars.it/img/cslave6_intera.jpg


Sai che ho un amico che se li costruisce?
Fanno sta musica qua...

[video=youtube;mhp2invbAxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhp2invbAxE[/video]

Pantegan suona solo su bassi costruiti da sè stesso...

Ovvio Pantegan non vive costruendo bassi...
Ma si prostituisce facendo el falegname...
Si abbassa al lavoro poco dignitoso di sistemare serramenti, porte e finestre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma lavora solo quando è sobrio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...viva le puttane i gay i trans e tutti, ma non a casa mia!!!
> *Se poi dovesse accadere vedrò di adeguarmi e affrontare la situazione.*..ma dire oggi "se viene nessun problema" no, proprio NO!!!



ah ecco, questo è il cheater che conosco


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah ecco, questo è il cheater che conosco


Un coglione.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah ecco, questo è il cheater che conosco


Ma lo sai che sono un democratico, un moderno, uno che affronta tutto
Ma non ti dirò mai "puttana o gay o trans, tutto va bene purché sia felice"

È una frase falsa che non uscirà mai dalla mia bocca

Se succede poi vedremo il da farsi


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un coglione.


Indubbiamente

Lo chiamo "sapersi adeguare"


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che ho un amico che se li costruisce?
> Fanno sta musica qua...
> 
> [video=youtube;mhp2invbAxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhp2invbAxE[/video]
> ...


E' facilitato perchè falegname. Sto chiedendo ad un liutaio di Milano se mi fa costruire un 5 corde insegnandomi a farlo. Il tutto a pagamento. O forse si offenderebbe? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

credo che con 2000€ ed un annetto di lavoro ( 1 volta alla settimana) potrei riuscire a farmelo come dico io. Unico problema sarebbe che diventerebbe come quello che ho già. E' già come dico io. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Indubbiamente
> 
> Lo chiamo "sapersi adeguare"


Un moderno coglione, dai.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che sono un democratico, un moderno, uno che affronta tutto
> Ma non ti dirò mai "puttana o gay o trans, tutto va bene purché sia felice"
> 
> È una frase falsa che non uscirà mai dalla mia bocca
> ...


tipo? perchè fosse una donna che si prostituisce forse potresti farci qualcosa ma per il resto.....


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' facilitato perchè falegname. Sto chiedendo ad un liutaio di Milano se mi fa costruire un 5 corde insegnandomi a farlo. Il tutto a pagamento. O forse si offenderebbe? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> credo che con 2000€ ed un annetto di lavoro ( 1 volta alla settimana) potrei riuscire a farmelo come dico io. *Unico problema sarebbe che diventerebbe come quello che ho già. *E' già come dico io. :rotfl::rotfl:


Che cos'è, perdona la curiosità?


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

è un argomento che vi interessa parecchio per essere ancora qua a parlare di puttane, gigolò e tutto quello che vi gira intorno.  guarda guarda.

io torno al club a dire puttanate, cose che non valgono niente. 

buon proseguimento.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no effettivamente non ce la vedo ...
> e vorrei non vedere neanche un ragazzo di 25 anni ...
> Comunque sia se ci sono li ritengo degli sfigati ...
> M apoi per me tutti sono liberi di fare ciò che vogliono anche a casa mia


Saranno pure sfigati...ma sono tanti

I napoletani ad esempio:
Puttanieri e giocatori come nessun'altra "razza" al mondo

Tra casinó e casini la fanno da padroni...a tutte le età!!


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Indubbiamente
> 
> Lo chiamo "sapersi adeguare"


mr, ma tu non sei siciliano?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che cos'è, perdona la curiosità?


http://www.bass-guitar-museum.com/uploads/bass/17/110280224106-1.jpg


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un moderno coglione, dai.


Esatto
Assolutamente meno esperto e con tanto da imparare da un veterano come te


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' facilitato perchè falegname. Sto chiedendo ad un liutaio di Milano se mi fa costruire un 5 corde insegnandomi a farlo. Il tutto a pagamento. O forse si offenderebbe? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> credo che con 2000€ ed un annetto di lavoro ( 1 volta alla settimana) potrei riuscire a farmelo come dico io. Unico problema sarebbe che diventerebbe come quello che ho già. E' già come dico io. :rotfl::rotfl:


Io conosco uno bravissimo vicino a Cremona, per la liuteria...insomma...

Ma questo invece è Lispio quello suona il basso...

Bon alla faccia del casso, Lispio ha un fratello che è un serissimo tenore lirico...

[video=youtube;tnRixNOu6kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnRixNOu6kk[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> http://www.bass-guitar-museum.com/uploads/bass/17/110280224106-1.jpg


E' il Nathan East o sbaglio?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Esatto
> Assolutamente meno esperto e con tanto da imparare da un veterano come te


Ma magari imparassi davvero qualcosa.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tipo? perchè fosse una donna che si prostituisce forse potresti farci qualcosa ma per il resto.....


Trattamenti mentali???
Ma no...ma per chi mi hai preso???

Parlo per me...far qualcosa si me stesso per metabolizzare il fatto e accettarlo...
Poi sai...se capisci lentamente è una cosa...una botta improvvisa dopo 30 anni credo possa shoccare...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un coglione.



perchè?


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mr, ma tu non sei siciliano?


Yes I am


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè?


L'ho scritto enne pagine fa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' il Nathan East o sbaglio?


:up:

dai va ho pure questo.....
http://www.washburn.com/products/basses/acoustic/images/AB5B.jpg





The Cheater ha detto:


> Trattamenti mentali???
> Ma no...ma per chi mi hai preso???
> 
> Parlo per me...far qualcosa si me stesso per metabolizzare il fatto e accettarlo...
> Poi sai...se capisci lentamente è una cosa...una botta improvvisa dopo 30 anni credo possa shoccare...


era solo per curiosità. buona risposta.

io sogno sempre una figlia batterista e lesbica. Mi deluderà


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma magari imparassi davvero qualcosa.


No no, lo ammetto:
Sei inarrivabile


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> dai va ho pure questo.....
> http://www.washburn.com/products/basses/acoustic/images/AB5B.jpg
> ...


Menomale che la mia prima sarà femmina
Per il maschi avevo già mille programmi:
Calcio
Musica
Donne
Bella vita
Tanto guadagno con lavoro onesto e gratificante
Charme

Puttanate da maschi 

Con la femminuccia sarò sicuramente più un coglione (mai quanto blow job o come si chiama) nelle sue mani


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'ho scritto enne pagine fa.



fammi un riassuntino o indicami dove, ogni tanto mi perdo


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> dai va ho pure questo.....
> http://www.washburn.com/products/basses/acoustic/images/AB5B.jpg


Io ho questo:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fammi un riassuntino o indicami dove, ogni tanto mi perdo



Il rissuntino è che è un coglione patentato. Basta leggerlo un attimo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ho questo:



:up::up:
pensavo suonassi la tromba :rotfl:Guardati il mio 6 corde... sta qualche pagina dietro


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ho questo:


Ma il colore non fa un po' checca voglio dire...


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il rissuntino è che è un coglione patentato. Basta leggerlo un attimo.


L'importante è che tutto questo ti fa sentire bene, caro amico blow job


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :up::up:
> pensavo suonassi la tromba :rotfl:Guardati il mio 6 corde... sta qualche pagina dietro


Dove?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il colore non fa un po' checca voglio dire...


Dal vivo è più scuro. E poi amen.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> L'importante è che tutto questo ti fa sentire bene, caro amico blow job


W la figa.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> W la figa.


Sempre viva 

La conosci?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> L'importante è che tutto questo ti faCCIA sentire bene, caro amico blow job


aborro:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aborro:mrgreen:


meno male che c'è  qualcuno su cui poter contare:mrgreen:
troppo lavoro , non gliela faccio.sto invecchiando


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male che c'è qualcuno su cui poter contare:mrgreen:
> troppo lavoro , non gliela faccio.sto invecchiando


L'altro giorno ti avevo lasciato la 'acca' di Brunetta per fare esercizio:mrgreen:


----------



## passerino (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ti avevo lasciato la 'acca' di Brunetta per fare esercizio:mrgreen:


scusate ma il mio amico  lothar che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> scusate ma il mio amico lothar che fine ha fatto?


Lothar è un uomo molto impegnato, sai?
Non so dove sia adesso.
Se voi chiamo il Maxim e chiedo se l'hanno visto.


----------



## passerino (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar è un uomo molto impegnato, sai?
> Non so dove sia adesso.
> Se voi chiamo il Maxim e chiedo se l'hanno visto.


no no... per amor di dio... nn l'ho più visto qua e chiedevo... mi è simpatico... tt qua..


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> no no... per amor di dio... nn l'ho più visto qua e chiedevo... mi è simpatico... *tt* qua..


----------



## passerino (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


dai abbi pietà... è il mio vizio di smsser .-)


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


che loffiume è?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> no no... per amor di dio... nn l'ho più visto qua e chiedevo... mi è simpatico... tt qua..


il :3 è un >:->, BD


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che loffiume è?


tt


----------



## passerino (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il :3 è un >:->, BD


sbricio... mica ho capito sai


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> L'importante è che tutto questo ti faCCIA sentire bene, caro amico blow job





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aborro:mrgreen:





Minerva ha detto:


> meno male che c'è qualcuno su cui poter contare:mrgreen:
> troppo lavoro , non gliela faccio.sto invecchiando





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ti avevo lasciato la 'acca' di Brunetta per fare esercizio:mrgreen:





passerino ha detto:


> scusate ma il mio amico lothar che fine ha fatto?


ha cercato di distravi cambiando discorso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> sbricio... mica ho capito sai


mii, giura vecchio! 
vabbè dai stai sere e sgasami un penta che siamo a posto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ha cercato di distravi cambiando discorso.


veramente ero io che non ne potevo più:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passerino (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mii, giura vecchio!
> vabbè dai stai sere e sgasami un penta che siamo a posto.


ahahahahah sti termini mi danno gioia...... signore e signori... domani sono in ferie papparapaaaaaaa me ne vado a fare un po di sport in su e in giu per la toscana....  spero che passiate TUTTI un buon we fatto di buon vino sano sesso e tanto divertimento...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ahahahahah sti termini mi danno gioia...... signore e signori... domani sono in ferie papparapaaaaaaa me ne vado a fare un po di sport in su e in giu per la toscana....  *spero che passiate TUTTI un buon we fatto di buon vino sano sesso e tanto divertimento.*..



io di sicuro


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aborro:mrgreen:





Minerva ha detto:


> meno male che c'è  qualcuno su cui poter contare:mrgreen:
> troppo lavoro , non gliela faccio.sto invecchiando


ehhhh vabè
una volta dovevo cadere (anche se nulla di gravissimo)

ma vi avviso: con me è dura, ehh??? sono maniacale peggio di voi (anche se evito di far notare gli errori agli altri...è un po' da sfigati)


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ehhhh vabè
> una volta dovevo cadere (anche se nulla di gravissimo)
> 
> ma vi avviso: con me è dura, ehh??? sono maniacale peggio di voi (anche se evito di far notare gli errori agli altri...*è un po' da sfigati*)


è vero.tu da maniacale sai soffrire in silenzio, non è da tutti


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero.tu da maniacale sai soffrire in silenzio, non è da tutti


ehhh ma tu sei sempre così attenta ad ortografia, coniugazioni verbi ecc. (per non parlare di morali e sconvolgimenti vari) da perdere di vista i riferimenti diretti o meno a battute fatte da altri utenti...battute che, solitamente, avvengono in maniera ironica (come l'essere "sfigati" scritto poc'anzi)

adoro l'immagine, vivo per la mia immagine...però, solo immagine :unhappy:

un po' meno immagine mia cara minerva, e un pizzico in più di sostanza :up:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma a che convegni vai??? Io sono a un convegno anche in questi giorni, sono stata a una quarantina di convegni , cene comprese ovviamente, e non ho mai visto robe del genere



Io si.
E non solo.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Robe del genere cosa?
> Non ho mica parlato di orge
> 
> Hostess, hai presente???
> ...



esatto...e non solo romani.
Milano, Firenze e company

Genova compresa.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa, *io vado a convegni universitari di studi umanistici.* In tutta Europa. Londra, Dublino, Edimburgo, Cracovia, ecc ecc. In effetti a Capri e Santa Margherita mai. Le hostess ci sono ma non sono li per allettare i relatori. Di solito sono dottorande. Inservienti anziani direi di no



appunto.
Non sono quelli a cui partecipa lui o a cui partecipavo io.

Credo dipenda molto dal settore.
Io sono sempre stata nel commerciale e lì...nulla di strano


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Per non parlare poi all'estero che veramente è un gran troiaio in quei convegni.,..


bei tempi!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto...e non solo romani.
> Milano, Firenze e company
> 
> Genova compresa.


... pensa un po' come pensano di rifare partire l'economia questi.
Hai idea di quali fini strategie si occupino in questi convegni?


porca troia.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Difficilmente è una cosa che si racconta tra amiche.'Sai, ieri sera ho pagato uno per portarmi fuori a cena, a ballare e fare sesso' non è una frase frequente nei salotti delle signore abbienti*. E per una donna la ricerca di un gigolò è potenzialmente molto più rischiosa che per un uomo la ricerca di una escort*.



No Sbri.
Bastano 10 minuti.
Pericolosità zero.

Se vuoi certi target ovviamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Sbri.
> Bastano 10 minuti.
> Pericolosità zero.
> 
> Se vuoi certi target ovviamente.


Appunto. Devi spendere molto per essere sicura


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... pensa un po' come pensano di rifare partire l'economia questi.
> Hai idea di quali fini strategie si occupino in questi convegni?
> 
> 
> porca troia.


mi sai che non hai ben capito, ehh??? :unhappy:

cosa pensi: convegni con la gente totalmente disinteressata agli argomenti e le mignotte che mercanteggiano??? che palpeggiano??? che fanno spettacolini???

sono normalissime accompagnatrici, oppure molto spesso le hostess stesse incaricate della gestione sala che poi in qualche caso si infilano ai party serali post evento per "passarsi la serata" ed essendo alto il livello socio economico riescono a portarsi qualcuno

in più in questi locali dove avvengono i party post convegno (quindi l'argomento serio E' FINITO) trovi spesso anche altre ragazze che "esercitano"...tra l'altro molto spesso si rimorchiano facilmente anche donne non "esercenti": semplici ragazze che riuscite ad entrare al "party esclusivo" hanno voglia di divertirsi

nulla di diverso dalla vita di tutti i giorni...l'unica differenza è che trovi un po' più persone in giacca e cravatta :smile:


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ehhh ma tu sei sempre così attenta ad ortografia, coniugazioni verbi ecc. (per non parlare di morali e sconvolgimenti vari) da perdere di vista i riferimenti diretti o meno a battute fatte da altri utenti...battute che, solitamente, avvengono in maniera ironica (come l'essere "sfigati" scritto poc'anzi)
> 
> adoro l'immagine, vivo per la mia immagine...però, solo immagine :unhappy:
> 
> un po' meno immagine mia cara minerva, e un pizzico in più di sostanza :up:


va bene , gliela metterò tutta


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi sai che non hai ben capito, ehh??? :unhappy:
> 
> cosa pensi: convegni con la gente totalmente disinteressata agli argomenti e le mignotte che mercanteggiano??? che palpeggiano??? che fanno spettacolini???
> 
> ...


guarda che ci sono stata pure io a quei convegni.
Quindi SO benissimo quando e dove si prendono certe decisioni, si stringono certe alleanze.
FINITO l'argomento serio, che spesso è solo una enorme e roboante supercazzola per fornitori e clienti.
Infatti io non c'ero mai, chissà perchè.
Ma neppure certi miei colleghi maschi, eh?
Perchè appunto si fanno delle scelte nella vita.
E i risultati di un certo modo di operare scelte, in questo paese, si vedono.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che ci sono stata pure io a quei convegni.
> Quindi *SO benissimo quando e dove si prendono certe decisioni*, si stringono certe alleanze.
> FINITO l'argomento serio, che spesso è solo una enorme e roboante supercazzola per fornitori e clienti.
> Infatti io non c'ero mai, chissà perchè.
> ...


ma che sta ddi??? :unhappy: 

ma quali decisioni??? alleanze de che??? fornitori poi???

io partecipo sempre ad eventi o formativi/informativi, o conviviali associative, o convegni nei quali intervengono ministri, sottosegretari, qualche volta capi di governo, che relazionano su punti ben precisi del settore di appartenenza dell'associazione che organizza...

fermo restando che su un convegno di 4-5 ore io mi alzo 5-6 volte per caffè sigaretta chiacchiera dolcino telefonata ecc.., nel 99% dei casi gli argomenti sono talmente importanti per la mia attività da costringermi a seguire e comunque facendone parte ho sempre il dovere di partecipare

se tu intendi l'evento organizzato dalla tim, dalla fondazione ypsilon, dalla casa produttrice zeta o la fiera del kaiser non c'entra nulla con l'argomento CONVEGNI

chi fa parte di determinate associazioni (con cariche) o partecipa oppure fa un passo indietro

non dare sempre per scontato di aver CENTRATO L'ARGOMENTO AL 100%


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto. Devi spendere molto per essere sicura


Molto sull'ordine dei 300 euro insu.
Già a questo prezzo trovi gran bella roba e sicura.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene , gliela metterò tutta


signora risposta :up:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton;1139625[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Invece le puttane intelligenti
> investono negli immobili
> lo sa anche il can de picci
> [/B]
> ...



esatto.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Molto sull'ordine dei 300 euro insu.
> Già a questo prezzo trovi gran bella roba e sicura.



pero'...mica male...ma toglimi una curiosita'se la Rosi Budni sgancia i 300...loro che fanno??mica possono dire di no...


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

che brutta fine pagare un uomo per fare sesso.
piuttosto la castità, tanto non è che mi costerebbe molto:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma che sta ddi??? :unhappy:
> 
> ma quali decisioni??? alleanze de che??? fornitori poi???
> 
> ...


Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti, io parlavo del dopo-convegno, non del convegno. Ai convegni, visto che ci sono rappresentanti di diverse realtà, capita che uno sia fornitore dell'altra, no? Quando il mese dopo sulla tal rivista appare l'articolo,  non è un'operazione storiografica... o sbaglio?


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti, io parlavo del dopo-convegno, non del convegno. Ai convegni, visto che *ci sono rappresentanti di diverse realtà, capita che uno sia fornitore dell'altra*, no? Quando il mese dopo sulla tal rivista appare l'articolo,  non è un'operazione storiografica... o sbaglio?


non è detto
esistono associazioni settoriali, hai presente???
dove si è tutti nello stesso settore e ci si ritrova tra sconosciuti, conoscienti, amici, soci, concorrenti ecc..ecc..

il dopo convegno fa parte dell'associazionismo...ovviamente chi vuole andare a pulle lo fa per i fattacci propri, non è certo prerogativa dell'associazione o del convegno...ma come in tutti gli ambiti socio-economici alti c'è parecchia presenza di ragazze che nel caso si danno da fare...

cambiamo settore: passiamo allo sport...nei gran premi, nelle sale vip degli stadi per le partite di calcio...nei parterre accoglienza per gli internazionali di tennis...oppure nei concerti, nei "dietro le quinte" riservati a sponsors e personalità...oppure nelle feste di campagna elettorale...

le escort, che siano costanti occasionali o solo ad eventi, ci sono ovunque negli appuntamenti mondani importanti
molte non sono nemmeno escort bensì ragazze che per una sera si lasciano andare e ottengono quel cavolo che vogliono

astenersi commenti sulla moralità: abbiamo già abbondantemente dato...si discute solo sugli ambiti nei quali ritrovi certe situazioni


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

*Senza offesa*

A volte leggo cose di una superficialità sconcertante. Siamo in un forum in cui ci si confida di tradimenti fatti e subiti di cui a volte neppure i parenti stretti sanno nulla e pretendete di avere la certezza che chi si prostituisce non ha avuto mai alcun problema e ha fatto una libera scelta. Ma che ne sappiamo? Magari è così, magari no. Anche se conoscete qualcuno personalmente e vi ha detto che sta bene così, pensate che se avesse subito violenza in giovane età o se adesso fosse disperata lo verrebbe a raccontare a voi? Possibilissimo che ci siano persone che vivono benissimo anche esperienze che a me e ad altri paiono tristi o traumatizzanti, ma esserne certi è impossibile. Essere poi convinti di avere una cultura su un campo così complesso e oscuro perché si sono viste delle hostess a dei convegni o perché si è andati a puttane o perché si sono viste "inchieste" delle Iene è ridicolo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non è detto
> esistono associazioni settoriali, hai presente???
> dove si è tutti nello stesso settore e ci si ritrova tra sconosciuti, conoscienti, amici, soci, concorrenti ecc..ecc..
> 
> ...


è un dictat? e se si contravviene quali possono essere le tragiche  conseguenze?


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte leggo cose di una superficialità sconcertante. Siamo in un forum in cui ci si confida di tradimenti fatti e subiti di cui a volte neppure i parenti stretti sanno nulla e pretendete di avere la certezza che chi si prostituisce non ha avuto mai alcun problema e ha fatto una libera scelta. Ma che ne sappiamo? Magari è così, magari no. Anche se conoscete qualcuno personalmente e vi ha detto che sta bene così, pensate che se avesse subito violenza in giovane età o se adesso fosse disperata lo verrebbe a raccontare a voi? Possibilissimo che ci siano persone che vivono benissimo anche esperienze che a me e ad altri paiono tristi o traumatizzanti, ma esserne certi è impossibile. Essere poi convinti di avere una cultura su un campo così complesso e oscuro perché si sono viste delle hostess a dei convegni o perché si è andati a puttane o perché si sono viste "inchieste" delle Iene è ridicolo.


quando sentirò parlare di una escort che sfama 3 figli, bastonata dal marito, piena di casini e traumu infantili, allora ti darò ragione...al momento posso dirti con discreta certezza che queste escort non fanno nulla di tutto ciò, ma guadagnano 30-40mila €/mese per:
mantenersi mega attico in centro roma milano che sia
essere clienti fissi di gucci, louis vuitton, prada ecc..
gioellerie bulgari
orologi rolex
alcune gradiscono una bella macchina (mica un bmw o mercedes...lamborgini e maserati a salire)

i migliori hotel del mondo
viaggi e vacanze di lusso

ascolta brunetta, la puttana della strada che intendi tu è in estinzione (per fortuna aggiungerei)
non c'è dubbio che i casi difficili ci sono anche in questa nuova "attività" ma sono la minoranza

parlassimo di gaudagni di 3-4mila€ mese allora potresti avere ragione...qui parliamo di cifre simili a quelle di calciatori di medio livello, e le teste sono abbastanza simili infatti :smile:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pero'...mica male...ma toglimi una curiosita'se la Rosi Budni sgancia i 300...loro che fanno??mica possono dire di no...



Non ho idea se fanno tariffe in base alla"bellezza" della cliente, ma credo proprio di no.
E sul fatto di andare con clienti che non piacciono..boh...avranno messo in conto pure quello e saranno comunque duri senza problemi.
Se no non farebbero i gigol, giusto?
Che ne so. Forse è una dote.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un dictat? e se si contravviene quali possono essere le tragiche  conseguenze?


perdonami...risposta scemina

(nel caso) c'era un post enorme da commentare


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho idea se fanno tariffe in base alla"bellezza" della cliente, ma credo proprio di no.
> E sul fatto di andare con clienti che non piacciono..boh...avranno messo in conto pure quello e saranno comunque duri senza problemi.
> Se no non farebbero i gigol, giusto?
> Che ne so. Forse è una dote.


A me l'ha spiegata così: di solito la donna non ti aspetta nè ti raggiunge in camera per un'oretta. Si fa a serata. Cena, dopocena e poi albergo. Dato che paga tutto lei ma deve figurare che paga lui, nella tariffa è incluso tutto. Anche il contatto. Quindi in parte dipende da cosa vuole lei: il ristorante, il dopocena, l'albergo ecc...
Ma non ho chiesto i prezzi
Lui mi ha solo detto che in proporzione, guadagna di più con l'uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quando sentirò parlare di una escort che sfama 3 figli, bastonata dal marito, piena di casini e traumu infantili, allora ti darò ragione...al momento posso dirti con discreta certezza che queste escort non fanno nulla di tutto ciò, ma guadagnano 30-40mila €/mese per:
> mantenersi mega attico in centro roma milano che sia
> essere clienti fissi di gucci, louis vuitton, prada ecc..
> gioellerie bulgari
> ...


Sorvoliamo sulla battuta sui calciatori che piace credere cretini perché l'uva è acerba. Tornando alle escort  tu rileggi quello che ho scritto e prova a vedere dove ho parlato di figli da mantenere e bastonature o di guadagni modesti. Può benissimo essere che tu consideri tuo obiettivo prioritario il benessere economico e che un po' invidi chi siede sulla propria fortuna, lo sa e ne ricava il più possibile, ciò non toglie che della vita degli altri (anche io della tua) non si sa nulla e che non si può decidere che chi condiziona tutte le sue scelte alla possibilità di procurarsi oggetti di lusso lo faccia solo per pura superficialità.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quando sentirò parlare di una escort che sfama 3 figli, bastonata dal marito, piena di casini e traumu infantili, allora ti darò ragione...al momento posso dirti con discreta certezza che queste escort non fanno nulla di tutto ciò, ma guadagnano 30-40mila €/mese per:
> mantenersi mega attico in centro roma milano che sia
> essere clienti fissi di gucci, louis vuitton, prada ecc..
> gioellerie bulgari
> ...


E va benissimo per chi "adddooooorrrraaa" entrare ogni giorno da bulgari, Gucci, Prada ect. :smile: Per il resto c'è altro e secondo anche più appagante :smile: ciao cheat come va? :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quando sentirò parlare di una escort che sfama 3 figli, bastonata dal marito, piena di casini e traumu infantili, allora ti darò ragione...al momento posso dirti con discreta certezza che queste escort non fanno nulla di tutto ciò, ma guadagnano 30-40mila €/mese per:
> mantenersi mega attico in centro roma milano che sia
> essere clienti fissi di gucci, louis vuitton, prada ecc..
> gioellerie bulgari
> ...


amico purtroppo per strada qua' ci sono...e anche mai goduti che la caricano..e non sono poche.purtroppo........

Gattuso.........:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sorvoliamo sulla battuta sui calciatori che piace credere cretini perché l'uva è acerba. Tornando alle escort  tu rileggi quello che ho scritto e prova a vedere dove ho parlato di figli da mantenere e bastonature o di guadagni modesti. Può benissimo essere che tu consideri tuo obiettivo prioritario il benessere economico e che un po' invidi chi siede sulla propria fortuna, lo sa e ne ricava il più possibile, *ciò non toglie che della vita degli altri (anche io della tua) non si sa nulla e che non si può decidere che chi condiziona tutte le sue scelte alla possibilità di procurarsi oggetti di lusso lo faccia solo per pura superficialità*.


vabè ma allora questo vale per tutti

anche io mi occupo di aziende magari perchè costretto...perchè papà faceva quello, perchè i traumi giovanili, sfiducia e mancanza di incoraggiamenti, non mi hanno permesso di fare (chessò) il musicista o l'astronauta...

non vale solo per le escort...

io invece ti dico che queste fanno sta vita perchè gli piace...gli piace non avere orari, doveri, alzarsi tardi, ritrovarsi in contesti eleganti...sono le ragazze degli anni 2000, quelle di maria defilippi e grande fratello, quelle che non hanno idea di cosa sia il valore della castità, la sessualità, la complicità e la chimica...
...non hanno alcuna sofferenza, nessun sentimento verso il loro corpo...scopano e nemmeno si divertono probabilmente ma nemmeno si disgustano
...ovviamente MIE considerazioni

sui calciatori:
non tutti cretini...ma molti moltissimi si (su questo già ti parlo di certezze assolute toccate con mano)
o cretini, o cretini convinti di essere brillanti...i pochi veramente validi non li vedi mai in tv, intuisci subito che il livello è superiore sia dal look che dalle prime 8-9 parole...
ma generalmente sono tutti ignoranti stupidotti con pacchi di soldi che solitamente nemmeno sanno gestire (e finiscono poi male, malissimo)


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E va benissimo per chi "adddooooorrrraaa" entrare ogni giorno da bulgari, Gucci, Prada ect. :smile: Per il resto c'è altro e secondo anche più appagante :smile: ciao cheat come va? :smile:


todo bien


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico purtroppo per strada qua' ci sono...e anche mai goduti che la caricano..e non sono poche.purtroppo........
> 
> Gattuso.........:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


mamma mia :unhappy:

spero che gli venga un malore (non mortale) che lo debiliti una volta per tutte...basta, non se ne può più!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> todo bien


 la pargoletta quando dovrebbe nascere ???


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

ma 





The Cheater ha detto:


> vabè ma allora questo vale per tutti
> 
> anche io mi occupo di aziende magari perchè costretto...perchè papà faceva quello, perchè i traumi giovanili, sfiducia e mancanza di incoraggiamenti, non mi hanno permesso di fare (chessò) il musicista o l'astronauta...
> 
> ...


ma per favore, saranno quelle che conosci tu.la maggior parte è ben diversa
com'è tua figlia brunetta?
sbriciolata?
difendete chi volete ma non offendete le ragazze che lavorano , studiano e si fanno il mazzo in un momento che a loro offre proprio poco


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte leggo cose di una superficialità sconcertante. Siamo in un forum in cui ci si confida di tradimenti fatti e subiti di cui a volte neppure i parenti stretti sanno nulla e pretendete di avere la certezza che chi si prostituisce non ha avuto mai alcun problema e ha fatto una libera scelta. Ma che ne sappiamo? Magari è così, magari no. Anche se conoscete qualcuno personalmente e vi ha detto che sta bene così, pensate che se avesse subito violenza in giovane età o se adesso fosse disperata lo verrebbe a raccontare a voi? Possibilissimo che ci siano persone che vivono benissimo anche esperienze che a me e ad altri paiono tristi o traumatizzanti, ma esserne certi è impossibile. *Essere poi convinti di avere una cultura su un campo così complesso e oscuro perché si sono viste delle hostess a dei convegni o perché si è andati a puttane o perché si sono viste "inchieste" delle Iene è ridicolo*.


 :up: Oltre che ridicolo è anche molto comodo. Comunque leggendo qui in questi giorni mi è venuta da fare una considerazione. Quanto i soldi, alla fine, rendano accettabile ciò che in altri contesti sarebbe ragionevole mettere in dubbio. Qualcuno ha fatto la distinzione tra prostituta da strada ed escort, ad esempio. Come se alla base non ci fosse la stessa forma di prostituzione, come se il 'livello' della clientela e dei guadagni stravolgesse completamente il senso di ciò che fanno queste ragazze. Che è sempre e comunque vendere prestazioni sessuali di vario genere sulla base dei gusti e delle voglie del cliente. Ma d'altra parte oggi qualunque tipo di compravendita, se rende bene, viene ritenuta valida tanto da chiudere un occhio, quindi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> vabè ma allora questo vale per tutti
> 
> anche io mi occupo di aziende magari perchè costretto...perchè papà faceva quello, perchè i traumi giovanili, sfiducia e mancanza di incoraggiamenti, non mi hanno permesso di fare (chessò) il musicista o l'astronauta...
> 
> ...


Le tue considerazioni mi fanno pensare che come tronista avresti successo? Hai muscoli e tatuaggi adeguati? Potresti permetterti il Rolex senza lavorare e senza neppure saper giocare a calcio e doverti allenare ogni giorno e giocare due volte a settimana , prendendo calcioni, con qualsiasi tempo.


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> vabè ma allora questo vale per tutti
> 
> *anche io mi occupo di aziende magari perchè costretto...perchè papà faceva quello, perchè i traumi giovanili, sfiducia e mancanza di incoraggiamenti, non mi hanno permesso di fare (chessò) il musicista o l'astronauta...
> 
> ...


 Ommadonnina santa  A te e Lothar va il premio 'divertimento assicurato Tradi 2013', siete uno spasso! Lo dico con affetto eh, giuro!


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma
> ma per favore, saranno quelle che conosci tu.la maggior parte è ben diversa
> com'è tua figlia brunetta?
> sbriciolata?
> difendete chi volete ma non offendete le ragazze che lavorano , studiano e si fanno il mazzo in un momento che a loro offre proprio poco


non è che se trovi 1milione (e le trovi) di brave ragazze significa che il problema non c'è, ehhh???

magari a fronte di 1milione ci sono altre 800mila (dimmi tu se sono poche) che non sono così brave e altri 4-500mila che "sembrano" brave e brillanti ragazze ma che arrotondano...

"ma per favore"???
magari saranno quelle che conosco io...ma così, a sensazione, l'idea che ho è che tu conosca pochino aldilà del tuo nasino


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma
> ma per favore, saranno quelle che conosci tu.la maggior parte è ben diversa
> com'è tua figlia brunetta?
> sbriciolata?
> difendete chi volete ma non offendete le ragazze che lavorano , studiano e si fanno il mazzo in un momento che a loro offre proprio poco


Mia figlia è molto carina, ha fatto la hostess (ma anche la commessa), è laureata, lavora e tutte le sue amiche sono come lei (pensa che una è pure uscita con un calciatore che è pure intelligente ed è stato di una delicatezza unica).


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la pargoletta quando dovrebbe nascere ???


un po' più di un mese


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non è che se trovi 1milione (e le trovi) di brave ragazze significa che il problema non c'è, ehhh???
> 
> magari a fronte di 1milione ci sono altre 800mila (dimmi tu se sono poche) che non sono così brave e altri 4-500mila che "sembrano" brave e brillanti ragazze ma che arrotondano...
> 
> ...


eh purtoppo è così, son ingenua


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> vabè ma allora questo vale per tutti
> 
> anche io mi occupo di aziende magari perchè costretto...perchè papà faceva quello, perchè i traumi giovanili, sfiducia e mancanza di incoraggiamenti, non mi hanno permesso di fare (chessò) il musicista o l'astronauta...
> 
> ...


 Vabbè, ora il commento serio: e sticazzi! Hai fatto una descrizione azzeccatissima di un certo tipo di gioventù. E le parole che ho sottolineato rendono benissimo l'idea che esprimevo io nei precedenti post. Ma a me, donna del 1900 unhappy tutto questo non mi sembra sano neanche un po'. Mio parere eh.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte leggo cose di una superficialità sconcertante. Siamo in un forum in cui ci si confida di tradimenti fatti e subiti di cui a volte neppure i parenti stretti sanno nulla e pretendete di avere la certezza che chi si prostituisce non ha avuto mai alcun problema e ha fatto una libera scelta. Ma che ne sappiamo? Magari è così, magari no. Anche se conoscete qualcuno personalmente e vi ha detto che sta bene così, pensate che se avesse subito violenza in giovane età o se adesso fosse disperata lo verrebbe a raccontare a voi? Possibilissimo che ci siano persone che vivono benissimo anche esperienze che a me e ad altri paiono tristi o traumatizzanti, ma esserne certi è impossibile. Essere poi convinti di avere una cultura su un campo così complesso e oscuro perché si sono viste delle hostess a dei convegni o perché si è andati a puttane o perché si sono viste "inchieste" delle Iene è ridicolo.


E come ci si può fare una cultura sull'argomento, allora?


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> :up: Oltre che ridicolo è anche molto comodo. Comunque leggendo qui in questi giorni mi è venuta da fare una considerazione. Quanto i soldi, alla fine, rendano accettabile ciò che in altri contesti sarebbe ragionevole mettere in dubbio. *Qualcuno ha fatto la distinzione tra prostituta da strada ed escort, ad esempio. Come se alla base non ci fosse la stessa forma di prostituzione, come se il 'livello' della clientela e dei guadagni stravolgesse completamente il senso di ciò che fanno queste ragazze*. Che è sempre e comunque vendere prestazioni sessuali di vario genere sulla base dei gusti e delle voglie del cliente. Ma d'altra parte oggi qualunque tipo di compravendita, se rende bene, viene ritenuta valida tanto da chiudere un occhio, quindi.


c'è una differenza di fondo notevole invece...capisco che l'immagine principe della vicenda sia "sesso, corpo venduto, soldi, tristezza" ma la differenza c'è
c'è la base nella motivazione che spinge a farlo, ed è diversa per la colored della strada o la 20enne italiana in casa
c'è il fine
il contesto
e sopratutto c'è la cultura di base delle 20enni che (in molti casi, non tutti) fa vivere questo "mercanteggiare il proprio corpo" come una cosa normale...

non dimenticherò mai a dubai...chiacchieravamo tra amici con alcune ragazze in un bar...dopo mille cavolate tutte in inglese, riferendomi ad una russa specifica io me ne esco con una battuta siculo/italiana ai miei amici/colleghi:
"picciò, chistà è na bagascia"

lei sente, capisce e inkazzata risponde "io no bagascia, io business woman"

rendo l'idea?


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Le tue considerazioni mi fanno pensare che come tronista avresti successo*? Hai muscoli e tatuaggi adeguati? Potresti permetterti il Rolex senza lavorare e senza neppure saper giocare a calcio e doverti allenare ogni giorno e giocare due volte a settimana , prendendo calcioni, con qualsiasi tempo.


grazie ma non potrei

è troppo più forte di me la voglia di alzarmi presto ogni mattina e fare qualcosa di concreto

a me le tue considerazioni mi fanno pensare che non avresti successo...


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E come ci si può fare una cultura sull'argomento, allora?


ma perché farsela poi?
quant'altro vorrei che riempisse la mia ignoranza


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ommadonnina santa  A te e Lothar va il premio 'divertimento assicurato Tradi 2013', siete uno spasso! Lo dico con affetto eh, giuro!


lo prendo per complimento e ringrazio :mrgreen:
adoro risultare simpatico


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> c'è una differenza di fondo notevole invece...capisco che l'immagine principe della vicenda sia "sesso, corpo venduto, soldi, tristezza" ma la differenza c'è
> c'è la base nella motivazione che spinge a farlo, ed è diversa per la colored della strada o la 20enne italiana in casa
> c'è il fine
> il contesto
> ...


 T'ho beccato un errore anch'io... dai Cheater, non odiarmi, sto cazzeggiando un po', mi sei simpatico


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> grazie ma non potrei
> 
> è troppo più forte di me la voglia di alzarmi presto ogni mattina e fare qualcosa di concreto
> 
> a me le tue considerazioni mi fanno pensare che non avresti successo...


Grazie (o volevi essere offensivo ).


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Vabbè, ora il commento serio: e sticazzi! Hai fatto una descrizione azzeccatissima di un certo tipo di gioventù. E le parole che ho sottolineato rendono benissimo l'idea che esprimevo io nei precedenti post. Ma a me, donna del 1900 unhappy *tutto questo non mi sembra sano neanche un po'*. Mio parere eh.


sono d'accordo con te
ma io non sto giudicando gli aspetti morali...semplicemente commento il fenomeno

è un po' come quando parlavo del tradimento tempo fa:
farà schifo, sarà tremendo, a morte chi tradisce e quello che volete...ma i fatti parlano chiari, e 7-8 coppie su 10 vivono almeno un tradimento (solitamente commesso dall'uomo)
se parliamo do morale ok, ma se parliamo del fenomeno non possaimo trattarlo come "qualcosa fuori dal mondo" disumana e inconcepibile...

esiste...sarà tremendo ma esiste


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> T'ho beccato un errore anch'io... dai Cheater, non odiarmi, sto cazzeggiando un po', mi sei simpatico


dove è l'errore???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché farsela poi?
> quant'altro vorrei che riempisse la mia ignoranza


Ho appena finito di raffrontate Tolstoij  e Manzoni davanti a un aperitivo e a un pubblico attonito e in me c'è spazio per ulteriore cultura


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dove è l'errore???


 Soprattutto va con 4 t!


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dove è l'errore???


sopra raddoppia sempre


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie (o volevi essere offensivo ).


offensivo io???

gioia mia, critico e insistente forse si...offensivo, specie con una signora, non fa parte del mio essere...

ho sbagliato una volta ad eseguarmi ai toni di qualche maleducato, non ci cado più...
mi danno del coglione, da cazzaro, di tutto...non rispondo più a tono...c'è da giocare??? giochiamo, ma non ci casco più

in questo 3d ho beccato dai 5 ai 6 coglione (e chissà quanti altri ne beccherò)
a palermo usiamo dire ONM (acronimo che rimarrà segreto di una volgatità ma molto simpatica) :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di raffrontate Tolstoij  e Manzoni davanti a un aperitivo e a un pubblico attonito e in me c'è spazio per ulteriore cultura


Ma dopotutto sei ancora convinta che sto qua non sia un completo cerebroguasto? Fico.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

lo so molto bene . ma quella di cui parlavamo è un tipo di cultura della quale , per me, si può fare tranquillamente a meno.
 a differenza del manzoni e di tolstoij





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di raffrontate Tolstoij  e Manzoni davanti a un aperitivo e a un pubblico attonito e in me c'è spazio per ulteriore cultura


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Soprattutto va con 4 t!


allora...

io dichiaro ufficialmente di cadere dalle nuvole su questa cosa

ero STRACONVINTO che si scrivesse con una T

ora ho letto che non è sbagliatissimo scriverlo con una ma è molto in disuso e risulta comunque scorretto

chiedo venia :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> allora...
> 
> io dichiaro ufficialmente di cadere dalle nuvole su questa cosa
> 
> ...


"Non è sbagliatissimo ma risulta scorretto" è un'asserzione fantastica.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dopotutto sei ancora convinta che sto qua non sia un completo cerebroguasto? Fico.


Ma anche se lo fosse? Come farei a non perdonarlo dopo che abbiamo cantato insieme al concerto dei DT ? 

Poi mi sembra che dica la sua, ne più ne meno che io e te, no?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

sopravvivere
soprassedere
soprannome....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo so molto bene . ma quella di cui parlavamo è un tipo di cultura della quale , per me, si può fare tranquillamente a meno.
> a differenza del manzoni e di tolstoij


Su questo concordo al 100%


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dopotutto sei ancora convinta che sto qua non sia un completo cerebroguasto? Fico.


guarda
adoro la presenza di personaggi come te perchè altrimenti i luoghi come questo sarebbero eccessivamente noiosi e anche tristi...però ti spiego una cosa:
oltre al forum, esiste anche una vita detta "reale"

perchè dico questo?
non per invitarti a seguirla maggiormente, ne per interessarmi alla eventuale tua disconoscenza di essa...
...lo dico per farti riflettere su un dettaglio preciso:
non metti in conto che "qualcuno" di questo forum (numero N imprecisato tra 1 e infinito) possa conoscermi in suddetta vita reale e magari avere un giudizio legittimamente più realistico sulla mia persona???

tralascio chi mi giudica diversamente da te nem mondo virtuale...ma l'elemento "vita reale" ti inviterei ad approfondirlo in quanto in molti casi può determinare nei soggetti "maschio alfa" come te un radicale cambiamento del punto di vista

per farla breve:
fatti i cazzi tua :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> offensivo io???
> 
> gioia mia, critico e insistente forse si...offensivo, specie con una signora, non fa parte del mio essere...
> 
> ...


Io ti ho provocato dicendoti di fare il tronista. Tu hai risposto che io non potrei far la tronista, avrebbe potuto esserci un intento offensivo o provocatorio. In ogni caso non potei farla :unhappy::singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me l'ha spiegata così:* di solito la donna non ti aspetta nè ti raggiunge in camera per un'oretta. Si fa a serata. Cena, dopocena e poi albergo. Dato che paga tutto lei ma deve figurare che paga lui, nella tariffa è incluso tutto. Anche il contatto. Quindi in parte dipende da cosa vuole lei: il ristorante, il dopocena, l'albergo ecc...*
> Ma non ho chiesto i prezzi
> Lui mi ha solo detto che in proporzione, guadagna di più con l'uomo.


Ok certo. Lo so.
Infatti i 300 euro di base sono solo per la zompata. Escluso extra. A casa del gigol.

Io ho chiesto :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma anche se lo fosse? Come farei a non perdonarlo dopo che abbiamo cantato insieme al concerto dei DT ?
> 
> Poi mi sembra che dica la sua, ne più ne meno che io e te, no?


Ma la sua è tutta stupidità allo stato brado e vaffanculo Petrucci. Le opinioni non hanno tutte lo stesso
peso.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma anche se lo fosse? Come farei a non perdonarlo dopo che abbiamo cantato insieme al concerto dei DT ?
> 
> Poi mi sembra che dica la sua, ne più ne meno che io e te, no?


...se il prossimo vengono a roma...ti prometto che facciamo qualcosa di più importante al concerto tipo "dietro le quinte, after show"


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> guarda
> adoro la presenza di personaggi come te perchè altrimendi i luoghi come questo sarebbero eccessivamente noiosi e anche tristi...però ti spiego una cosa:
> oltre al forum, esiste anche una vita detta "reale"
> 
> ...


Gioia mia.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti ho provocato dicendoti di fare il tronista. Tu hai risposto che io non potrei far la tronista, avrebbe potuto esserci un intento offensivo o provocatorio. In ogni caso non potei farla :unhappy::singleeye::mrgreen:


c'è l'intento provocatorio

dove sta???

nel fatto che io ti ho scritto "non avresti succeso"...ma non ho specificato se come tronista o "qualsiasi" altra cosa...

:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gioia mia.


ti adoro


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te
> ma* io non sto giudicando gli aspetti morali*...semplicemente commento il fenomeno
> 
> è un po' come quando parlavo del tradimento tempo fa:
> ...


Nemmeno io. Riflettevo sui risvolti pratici e psicologici che una scelta di vita simile ha su chi la compie. Ma forse tu sei il primo che da una posizione diversa dalla mia, in modo molto semplice e senza astio polemico, mi ha fatto notare che forse è proprio lo stile di vita di alcune persone che determina certe scelte, che probabilmente ne sono una diretta e naturale conseguenza. Per questo mi sento molto lontana da questo mondo e penso che soffrirei se mia figlia dovesse diventare così asettica: perché sono proprio i presupposti di certe scelte che mi mancano. Detto questo, io credo che ci sia un significativo numero di donne che si vendono a vari livelli che qualche vissuto di abuso o deprivazione l'hanno senz'altro subito. Tempo fa avevo letto un'inchiesta giornalistica online in merito... ma non ricordo la fonte.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> c'è l'intento provocatorio
> 
> dove sta???
> 
> ...


Appunto. Avevo capito bene. Tanto ho dato, tanto ho ricevuto. Come diceva mia madre "è anche questione di stomaco".


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti adoro


Che poi, brutto mongoloide, una che t'ha visto mezza giornata o in mezzo ad un concerto che razza d'idea approfondita pensi possa essersi fatta di te o anche di chiunque? Eh? Cioè se ti vedessi passare per strada magari non ci farei manco caso, se sapessi che però pensi le scemenze che scrivi probabilmente ti prenderesti pure un bel pitale di piscio in testa.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

ma porca miseria, basta.ti ho già detto mille volte di finirla di usare questa malattia come insulto.b a s t a 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi, brutto* mongoloide*, una che t'ha visto mezza giornata o in mezzo ad un concerto che razza d'idea approfondita pensi possa essersi fatta di te o anche di chiunque? Eh? Cioè se ti vedessi passare per strada magari non ci farei manco caso, se sapessi che però pensi le scemenze che scrivi probabilmente ti prenderesti pure un bel pitale di piscio in testa.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma porca miseria, basta.ti ho già detto mille volte di finirla di usare questa malattia come insulto.b a s t a


Si dice porca merda.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Nemmeno io. Riflettevo sui risvolti pratici e psicologici che una scelta di vita simile ha su chi la compie. Ma forse tu sei il primo che da una posizione diversa dalla mia, in modo molto semplice e senza astio polemico, mi ha fatto notare che forse è proprio lo stile di vita di alcune persone che determina certe scelte, che probabilmente ne sono una diretta e naturale conseguenza. Per questo mi sento molto lontana da questo mondo e penso che soffrirei se mia figlia dovesse diventare così asettica: perché sono proprio i presupposti di certe scelte che mi mancano. Detto questo, io credo che ci sia un significativo numero di donne che si vendono a vari livelli che qualche vissuto di abuso o deprivazione l'hanno senz'altro subito. Tempo fa avevo letto un'inchiesta giornalistica online in merito... ma non ricordo la fonte.


mi viene da fare un esempio
criminali...ne esistono di vario tipo, giusto?
prendi ad esempio i brigatisti anni 70 e i camorristi attuali...sempre criminali sono, eppure le origini sono diametralmente opposte: i primi solitamente famiglia medio borghese, i secondi ceto basso e bassifondi

cerco una similitudine con il mondo della prostituzione (magari è una forzatura, ma è il mio giudizio)
escort e prostitute comuni/della strada...vendono sempre il loro corpo
eppure le prime molto spesso sono universitarie, figlie di papà
mentre le seconde sempre storie difficili, provenienti da paesi in dissesto totale, figli ecc.


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sopravvivere
> soprassedere
> soprannome....


 sopravvalutare!


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi, brutto mongoloide, una che t'ha visto mezza giornata o in mezzo ad un concerto che razza d'idea approfondita pensi possa essersi fatta di te o anche di chiunque? Eh? Cioè se ti vedessi passare per strada magari non ci farei manco caso, se sapessi che però pensi le scemenze che scrivi probabilmente ti prenderesti pure un bel pitale di piscio in testa.


ricorda il concetto "numero N" che va da 1 a infinito
(riferimento alle persone che ptrebbero avermi già conosciuto di questo forum)

capito???
N...da 1 a infinito...

nel caso non fosse chiaro posso consigliarti un buon prontuario di analisi matematica (almeno concetti base)

ripeto: da 1 a infinito

:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi viene da fare un esempio
> criminali...ne esistono di vario tipo, giusto?
> prendi ad esempio i brigatisti anni 70 e i camorristi attuali...sempre criminali sono, eppure le origini sono diametralmente opposte: i primi solitamente famiglia medio borghese, i secondi ceto basso e bassifondi
> 
> ...


:bandiera:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ricorda il concetto "numero N" che va da 1 a infinito
> (riferimento alle persone che ptrebbero avermi già conosciuto di questo forum)
> 
> capito???
> ...


Coglione, non è il numero delle persone che ti hanno consciuto dal vivo, ma il tempo che hai passato con loro e soprattutto (con due T) la qualità dello stesso.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Coglione, non è il numero delle persone che ti hanno consciuto dal vivo, ma il tempo che hai passato con loro e soprattutto (con due T) la qualità dello stesso.


il concetto N vale per tutti gli ambiti quantificabili e definibili in cifre
N persone
N ore
N giorni
N voti da 1 a 10 (in questo caso scala definita) sulla qualità della relazione

N volte che ti risponderò senza che tu riesca a capire (o far finta di non capire) cosa sto provando a spiegarti

N volte nelle quali tu mi insulterai con volgarità
N volte nelle quali io ME NE FOTTERO' e non risponderò a tono ma solo prendendoti serenamente per il kulo come meriti


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi viene da fare un esempio
> criminali...ne esistono di vario tipo, giusto?
> prendi ad esempio i brigatisti anni 70 e i camorristi attuali...sempre criminali sono, eppure le origini sono diametralmente opposte: i primi solitamente famiglia medio borghese, i secondi ceto basso e bassifondi
> 
> ...


 Ma questo senz'altro. Le strade sono diverse, i presupposti di quello scollamento che tu hai definito 'assenza di sentimento nei confronti del proprio corpo' sono diversi. Ma come un crimine resta comunque un crimine (e con questo NON sto assimilando la prostituzione a un crimine eh, sia chiaro), prostituirsi è comunque prostituirsi. A meno che... non lo si faccia per passatempo, come una forma di gioco sessuale: sono padrona del mio corpo, faccio sesso con piacere e mi faccio pagare perché uso la mia posizione di donna che può decidere e può approfittare. Ma in quest'ultimo caso non parlerei di prostituzione, piuttosto di gioco, divertissement, in cui i soldi hanno un valore simbolico, sono un 'di più'. Il sesso, qui, resta comunque un puro piacere e non assume la connotazione di 'lavoro' e 'impegno', come nel caso della escort o della semplice prostituta.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma questo senz'altro. Le strade sono diverse, i presupposti di quello scollamento che tu hai definito 'assenza di sentimento nei confronti del proprio corpo' sono diversi. Ma come un crimine resta comunque un crimine (e con questo NON sto assimilando la prostituzione a un crimine eh, sia chiaro), prostituirsi è comunque prostituirsi. *A meno che... non lo si faccia per passatempo, come una forma di gioco sessuale: sono padrona del mio corpo, faccio sesso con piacere e mi faccio pagare perché uso la mia posizione di donna che può decidere e può approfittare. Ma in quest'ultimo caso non parlerei di prostituzione, piuttosto di gioco*, divertissement, in cui i soldi hanno un valore simbolico, sono un 'di più'. Il sesso, qui, resta comunque un puro piacere e non assume la connotazione di 'lavoro' e 'impegno', come nel caso della escort o della semplice prostituta.


brava
accade spesso

ma con meno convinzione, meno consapevolezza...è più un trascurare, ignorare tutto ciò che sono determinati valori per i quali NON dovresti farlo...disinteresse per la complicità fisica, strafottenza per il valore in se del "vendere il proprio corpo"...

credo che molte di queste escort, come ho scritto prima, arriveranno un giorno incredule pensando a ciò che hanno fatto...

prendo una a caso, non proprio escort ma quasi:
sara tommasi...
...tra 10 anni che farà???


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> brava
> accade spesso
> 
> ma con meno convinzione, meno consapevolezza...è più un trascurare, ignorare tutto ciò che sono determinati valori per i quali NON dovresti farlo...disinteresse per la complicità fisica, strafottenza per il valore in se del "vendere il proprio corpo"...
> ...


Vedi che allora non la pensiamo poi in modo tanto diverso? Al di là dell'aspetto morale, trovo un po' inquietante che una donna scelga di prostituirsi. E con tutte le differenze e le sfumature tra i percorsi di vita di chi arriva a farlo, alla fine bisogna chiedersi se è davvero tutto così semplice e liscio come si vuole credere.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il concetto N vale per tutti gli ambiti quantificabili e definibili in cifre
> N persone
> N ore
> N giorni
> ...


E l'hai anche specificato che ti riferivi al numero di persone che ti hanno conosciuto, impiastro. E culo senza k. E vaffanculo, aggiungo per buona misura.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E l'hai anche specificato che ti riferivi al numero di persone che ti hanno conosciuto, impiastro. E culo senza k. E vaffanculo, aggiungo per buona misura.


Kulo con la k
Più chic
I'm American 

Comunque il concetto numero N vale per tutto...dai che non è difficilissimo, se mangi meno bomboloni e prendi più aria fresca vedrai che ci arriverai 

Buona serata anche a te my lovely "blow job" o come caxxo ti chiami


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Kulo con la k
> Più chic
> I'm American
> 
> ...


Minchia. L'hai definito tu N per cosa stava, pensa un po'. Spiegatelo da solo la prossima volta, che magari stai più attento. Cià.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il concetto N vale per tutti gli ambiti quantificabili e definibili in cifre
> N persone
> N ore
> N giorni
> ...


tutto quantificabile a meno che N non sta per zero


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte leggo cose di una superficialità sconcertante. Siamo in un forum in cui ci si confida di tradimenti fatti e subiti di cui a volte neppure i parenti stretti sanno nulla e pretendete di avere la certezza che chi si prostituisce non ha avuto mai alcun problema e ha fatto una libera scelta. Ma che ne sappiamo? Magari è così, magari no. Anche se conoscete qualcuno personalmente e vi ha detto che sta bene così, pensate che se avesse subito violenza in giovane età o se adesso fosse disperata lo verrebbe a raccontare a voi? Possibilissimo che ci siano persone che vivono benissimo anche esperienze che a me e ad altri paiono tristi o traumatizzanti, ma esserne certi è impossibile. Essere poi convinti di avere una cultura su un campo così complesso e oscuro perché si sono viste delle hostess a dei convegni o perché si è andati a puttane o perché si sono viste "inchieste" delle Iene è ridicolo.


Beh la mia amica è serba.
Il marito a detta sua la picchiava.
E la costringeva a battere.
Ha usato cultura sacco di immondizie all'amico di Milosevic.
No?

L'unica cosa che avrebbe voluto è un figlio.
Non le interessano certo compagni di vita.

Ma neanche allora si può ipotizzare che dietro a ste accompagnatrici ci siano tutte storie di inaudito degrado no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma d'altra parte oggi qualunque tipo di compravendita, se rende bene, viene ritenuta valida tanto da chiudere un occhio, quindi.


NOn da oggi...
Ma da quando esiste l'umanità.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi viene da fare un esempio
> criminali...ne esistono di vario tipo, giusto?
> prendi ad esempio i brigatisti anni 70 e i camorristi attuali...sempre criminali sono, eppure le origini sono diametralmente opposte: i primi solitamente famiglia medio borghese, i secondi ceto basso e bassifondi
> 
> ...


Ma la differenza è questa...
I brigatisti si ritengono soldati in guerra...loro hanno la loro jhad da combattere...

I camorristi invece si ritengono degli onesti lavoratori no?
Ma esattamente come nel settore escorts, manca un contratto nazionale no?

Il camorrista fa quel che fa...per vil denaro...
Non ha onore come l'uomo d'onore...

Ed è per questo che Don Fanucci viene accoppato da Vito Corleone no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma questo senz'altro. Le strade sono diverse, i presupposti di quello scollamento che tu hai definito 'assenza di sentimento nei confronti del proprio corpo' sono diversi. Ma come un crimine resta comunque un crimine (e con questo NON sto assimilando la prostituzione a un crimine eh, sia chiaro), prostituirsi è comunque prostituirsi. A meno che... non lo si faccia per passatempo, come una forma di gioco sessuale: sono padrona del mio corpo, faccio sesso con piacere e mi faccio pagare perché uso la mia posizione di donna che può decidere e può approfittare. Ma in quest'ultimo caso non parlerei di prostituzione, piuttosto di gioco, divertissement, in cui i soldi hanno un valore simbolico, sono un 'di più'. Il sesso, qui, resta comunque un puro piacere e non assume la connotazione di 'lavoro' e 'impegno', come nel caso della escort o della semplice prostituta.


Si per citare una vecchia utente...sono donne che hanno deciso di fare quello che vogliono del loro corpo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma
> ma per favore, saranno quelle che conosci tu.la maggior parte è ben diversa
> com'è tua figlia brunetta?
> sbriciolata?
> difendete chi volete ma non offendete le ragazze che lavorano , studiano e si fanno il mazzo in un momento che a loro offre proprio poco


8 in matematica oggi. Di più nin so


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> tutto quantificabile a meno che N non sta per zero


Si ma non si parlava degli N neuroni di "blow job o come cazzo se chiama"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si ma non si parlava degli N neuroni di "blow job o come cazzo se chiama"


dimentikavo le kappa :rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la differenza è questa...
> I brigatisti si ritengono soldati in guerra...loro hanno la loro jhad da combattere...
> 
> I camorristi invece si ritengono degli onesti lavoratori no?
> ...


Ma guarda conte che anche i principi mafiosi originari (mafiosi quindi camorristi, ndranghetisti ecc) nascono da un sentimento di sfiducia e rivolta verso lo stato sovrano...la partenza, tra l'altro ben più lontana nel tempo, è simile a quella terroristica brigatista

E si
Vito uccide fanucci in quanto uomo vile non d'onore...a voler difendere l'immagine di uno stile mafioso che difende i deboli...
...un principio in realtà un po' fasullo nei fatti reali ma "spendibile"


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non è che se trovi 1milione (e le trovi) di brave ragazze significa che il problema non c'è, ehhh???
> 
> magari a fronte di 1milione ci sono altre 800mila (dimmi tu se sono poche) che non sono così brave e altri 4-500mila che "sembrano" brave e brillanti ragazze ma che arrotondano...
> 
> ...


L'idea che ho io è che tu conosca un mondo. Che non è necessariamente l'unico, e che alla fin fine non ti entusiasma. Ma dato che conosci quello, e ti piacciono le cose fighe, lo vuoi sdoganare per il più figo possibile. Niente di male, eh? Ma la risposta non è completa. La palla torna a te, io adesso vado in panca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma guarda conte che anche i principi mafiosi originari (mafiosi quindi camorristi, ndranghetisti ecc) nascono da un sentimento di sfiducia e rivolta verso lo stato sovrano*...la partenza, tra l'altro ben più lontana nel tempo, è simile a quella terroristica brigatista
> *
> E si
> Vito uccide fanucci in quanto uomo vile non d'onore...a voler difendere l'immagine di uno stile mafioso che difende i deboli...
> ...un principio in realtà un po' fasullo nei fatti reali ma "spendibile"


No. Ma che cazzo stai dicendo. Davvero, non si può leggere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi viene da fare un esempio
> criminali...ne esistono di vario tipo, giusto?
> prendi ad esempio i brigatisti anni 70 e i camorristi attuali...sempre criminali sono, eppure le origini sono diametralmente opposte: i primi solitamente famiglia medio borghese, i secondi ceto basso e bassifondi
> 
> ...


mamma mia che accozzaglia di forzature senza minimo riscontro.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Ma che cazzo stai dicendo. Davvero, non si può leggere.


Vuoi parlarmi delle origini della mafia???
Raccontami tu...signora "non si può leggere"

A te ti si può guardare???


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mamma mia che accozzaglia di forzature senza minimo riscontro.


Hai il ciclo?
O forse non c'è l'hai più?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Ma che cazzo stai dicendo. Davvero, non si può leggere.


Io a quel punto mi sono arresa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Hai il ciclo?
> O forse non c'è l'hai più?


sei un ginecologo ansioso o uno che non ha argomenti e tenta di insultare facendo autogoal?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Hai il ciclo?
> O forse non c'è l'hai più?


perché, dici che la menopausa renda nervosette?
ma anche il ciclo?
quale dei due dipiù?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Vuoi parlarmi delle origini della mafia???
> Raccontami tu...signora "non si può leggere"
> 
> A te ti si può guardare???


Guarda: sei riuscito nell'impossibile. Mio tocca dare ragione a JB. E la pagherò, per questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché, dici che la menopausa renda nervosette?
> ma anche il ciclo?
> quale dei due dipiù?


Il ciclo ... Per la menopausa non ho ancora riscontro :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il ciclo ... Per la menopausa non ho ancora riscontro :mrgreen:


manco io. Però non dirlo, mi credono tutti già andata.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma guarda conte che anche i principi mafiosi originari (mafiosi quindi camorristi, ndranghetisti ecc) nascono da un sentimento di sfiducia e rivolta verso lo stato sovrano...la partenza, tra l'altro ben più lontana nel tempo, è simile a quella terroristica brigatista
> 
> E si
> Vito uccide fanucci in quanto uomo vile non d'onore...a voler difendere l'immagine di uno stile mafioso che difende i deboli...
> ...un principio in realtà un po' fasullo nei fatti reali ma "spendibile"


Beh a quel che so io...la mafia siciliana è nata, ma potrei sbagliarmi, perchè i borboni facevano fare ai siciliani di loro fiducia gli esattori delle tasse. Ai borboni non interessava il come...ma solo che ogni mese dalla Sicilia saltasse fuori tot...per loro...

Allora ovviamente l'esattore era odiato...ma pare che quelli bravi dicessero...tu ci devi 100...di tasse...
Ce ne dai 80...e noi facciamo in modo che i borboni pensino che sti 80 siano cento...per pagare 80 anzichè 100 devi darci un 5 a noi...

La camorra è tutta un'altra cosa...
Così come lo è l'ndrangheta...

ma sono cose che ho letto nei libri...non cose che ho esperito di persona...

Questi esattori bravi, poi diventavano il punto di riferimento per dirimere un sacco di altre questioni...tipo furti di bestiame ecc..ecc..ecc...spartizione dell'acqua ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Una volta in treno un distinto signore siculo di una certa età...mi disse che la situazione andò fuori controllo...quando la mafia cominciò a operare con la droga...e ci fu un escalation di violenza a spirale...

Ma lo Stato Italiano non ha mai fatto un cazzo in nessuna parte eh?
Non solo in Sicilia...

Sono convinto della mia mentalità: Noi ci dobbiamo arrangiare con le nostre forze nonostante tutti i danni che ci fa lo Stato...
Se aspettavamo lo Stato per sistemare i danni dell'alluvione del 2010...oggi saremmo tutti in uno stagno con le rane.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei un ginecologo ansioso o uno che non ha argomenti e tenta di insultare facendo autogoal?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda: sei riuscito nell'impossibile. Mio tocca dare ragione a JB. E la pagherò, per questo.


Parli a me di mancanza di argomenti???

Puoi dare ragione a chi vuoi
Per me rimani una isterica attaccata al computer

No, non ti insulterò...non ho intenzione di usare volgarità o altre offese...mi adeguo ai toni...

Stavi morendo dalla voglia di andarti a prendere i post di una giornata...un po' triste e denota poco altro da fare (?!?!?)

Sei tu che insulti, e non capisco perché (qualcuno ti ha promesso sesso in cambio se lo aiuti forse???)


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché, dici che la menopausa renda nervosette?
> ma anche il ciclo?
> quale dei due dipiù?



vi sembro nervosa?
Io non mi sento nervosa.
Ero più nervosa quando avevo le mestruazioni.
Min in quante siete in quel corpo lungo e tettomane?
Giusto per sapere se rivolgermi come le Minerve o la cara vecchia Min:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Parli a me di mancanza di argomenti???
> 
> Puoi dare ragione a chi vuoi
> Per me rimani una *isterica* attaccata al computer
> ...


Quando insulti fai di peggio?


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando insulti fai di peggio?


Fammi capire:
"Non si può leggere"
"Do ragione a blow job"

Come li definisce avvocato???


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Parli a me di mancanza di argomenti???
> 
> Puoi dare ragione a chi vuoi
> Per me rimani una isterica attaccata al computer
> ...


senti topolino, non ti ci mando perché non ci arrivi neanche. Io non ti ho insultato, ho commentato due castronerie storiche che hai scritto, tu invece hai tentato(sempre mancando il bersaglio) di attaccare la mia persona, riferimenti ad ipotetiche problematiche di salute/ambiente/socialità che mi farebbero sorridere, se non vedessi il vuoto che c'è dietro. Ma a me non ci arrivi manco se sali su una scala. Quindi risparmiati la fatica.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vi sembro nervosa?
> Io non mi sento nervosa.
> Ero più nervosa quando avevo le mestruazioni.
> Min in quante siete in quel corpo lungo e tettomane?
> Giusto per sapere se rivolgermi come le Minerve o la cara vecchia Min:mrgreen:


tettomane?
nel senso che amo le tette 
se vuoi sapere la mia misura sono una seconda/terza .sulla carta d'identità nei segni particolari non ho camel toi(plurale)


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vi sembro nervosa?
> Io non mi sento nervosa.
> Ero più nervosa quando avevo le mestruazioni.
> Min in quante siete in quel corpo lungo e tettomane?
> Giusto per sapere se rivolgermi come le Minerve o la cara vecchia Min:mrgreen:


Ci credo. E non vedo l'ora. Santa Menopausa protettrice delle babbione


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Fammi capire:
> "Non si può leggere"
> "Do ragione a blow job"
> 
> Come li definisce avvocato???


Tu hai detto che non avresti insultato, insultando. Avresti potuto dire che volevi insultare. Il tipo d'insulto che si sceglie ci rivela.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> senti topolino, non ti ci mando perché non ci arrivi neanche. Io non ti ho insultato, ho commentato due castronerie storiche che hai scritto, tu invece hai tentato(sempre mancando il bersaglio) di attaccare la mia persona, riferimenti ad ipotetiche problematiche di salute/ambiente/socialità che mi farebbero sorridere, se non vedessi il vuoto che c'è dietro. Ma a me non ci arrivi manco se sali su una scala. Quindi risparmiati la fatica.


Chiedo perdono signora
Non volevo essere scortese

Chiarisco subito che non ho alcuna intenzione di arrivare a lei considerato che per quanto io rispetti ogni singola persona e suo conseguente modo di essere, lei rappresenta esattamente ciò che io mi auguro con tutto il cuore di NON DIVENTARE e sopratutto di non dover affrontare nelle due (o chissà di più) donne della mia vita

Stia bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Chiedo perdono signora
> Non volevo essere scortese
> 
> Chiarisco subito che non ho alcuna intenzione di arrivare a lei considerato che per quanto io rispetti ogni singola persona e suo conseguente modo di essere, lei rappresenta esattamente ciò che io* mi auguro con tutto il cuore di NON DIVENTARE *e sopratutto di non dover affrontare nelle due (o chissà di più) donne della mia vita
> ...


stia sereno, è impossibile.


----------



## The Cheater (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stia sereno, è impossibile.


Sono serenissimo:
È una certezza

Ps:
Sempre disponibile per i suoi sfoghi, faccia pure

Cordialmente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Nemmeno io. Riflettevo sui risvolti pratici e psicologici che una scelta di vita simile ha su chi la compie. Ma forse tu sei il primo che da una posizione diversa dalla mia, in modo molto semplice e senza astio polemico, mi ha fatto notare che forse è proprio lo stile di vita di alcune persone che determina certe scelte, che probabilmente ne sono una diretta e naturale conseguenza. Per questo mi sento molto lontana da questo mondo e penso che soffrirei se mia figlia dovesse diventare così asettica: perché sono proprio i presupposti di certe scelte che mi mancano. Detto questo, io credo che ci sia un significativo numero di donne che si vendono a vari livelli che qualche vissuto di abuso o deprivazione l'hanno senz'altro subito. Tempo fa avevo letto un'inchiesta giornalistica online in merito... ma non ricordo la fonte.


A parte che non so dove tu abbia visto l'astio polemico, trovo che stai notevolmente appesantendo questa discussione con cazzate che c'entrano come i cavoli a merenda.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tettomane?
> nel senso che amo le tette
> se vuoi sapere la mia misura sono una seconda/terza .sulla carta d'identità nei segni particolari non ho camel toi(plurale)


dopo la zero sono tutte tettomani per me. Che hanno le tette intendo ma non mi veniva la parola
Mamma mia che paura.

ma nemmeno io _ci_ ho scritto camel toI (perchè plurale?).
Credo.
Aspetta che controllo.













Cazzo.
Si!


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dopo la zero sono tutte tettomani per me. Che hanno le tette intendo ma non mi veniva la parola
> Mamma mia che paura.
> 
> ma nemmeno io ci ho scritto camel toI (perchè plurale?).
> ...


e che non lo so?
all'anagrafe t'han chiesto se avevi da dichiarare ed hai cominciato a snocciola re
culo prensile
patata ciccia
chiodini..
e pitipì patatpà


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

scusa Min, non ho il coraggio di andare a vedere la tua risposta in amore e sesso.
Paura.
Vado tranquilla o...mi faccio una sigertta delle mie prima di leggere?


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e che non lo so?
> all'anagrafe t'han chiesto se avevi da dichiarare ed hai cominciato a snocciola re
> culo prensile
> patata ciccia
> ...



tu mi ami alla fine.
te le ricordi, quasi, tutte le cose tebine.


fff::inlove::inlove::inlove:


anche io ti lovvo. Non sempre ma...

ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusa Min, non ho il coraggio di andare a vedere la tua risposta in amore e sesso.
> Paura.
> Vado tranquilla o...mi faccio una sigertta delle mie prima di leggere?


ti ho risposto io. Ovviamente ho consultato un mio diario del 1815 perché non ricordavo.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ho risposto io. Ovviamente ho consultato un mio diario del 1815 perché non ricordavo.



ho visto. E infatti ora vado a leggere.
Grazie.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu mi ami alla fine.
> te le ricordi, quasi, tutte le cose tebine.
> 
> 
> ...


ciao, non perdiamoci di vista


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si per citare una vecchia utente...sono donne che hanno deciso di fare quello che vogliono del loro corpo...


Eh sì. Ma per fare ciò che vuoi del tuo corpo l'ultima cosa che devi fare è permettere a qualcuno di comprarlo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

*Comunque..*

.. io l'unica cosa che ho capito di tutta questa storia è che ho completamente sbagliato professione. In informatica siamo sempre tutti uomini e raramente c'è qualche caso raro di donna che , in genere, donna non sembra.

Cit. ... Thump!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Eh sì. Ma per fare ciò che vuoi del tuo corpo l'ultima cosa che devi fare è permettere a qualcuno di comprarlo


Le escorts affittano per un paio d'ore...
Non vendono...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> .. io l'unica cosa che ho capito di tutta questa storia è che ho completamente sbagliato professione. In informatica siamo sempre tutti uomini *e raramente c'è qualche caso raro di donna che , in genere, donna non sembra.
> *
> Cit. ... Thump!


io e te dobbiamo parlare


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le escorts *affittano *per un paio d'ore...
> Non vendono...


 E hai detto cazzi! Vabbè dai, ho esaurito gli argomenti, alzo bandiera bianca, lunga vita alle escort e ai loro clienti :bandiera:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io e te dobbiamo parlare



dica.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dica.


Sono rimasto con la curiosità per il tuo sei corde che poi non ho trovato, me lo riposteresti?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono rimasto con la curiosità per il tuo sei corde che poi non ho trovato, me lo riposteresti?


ed io sarei rimasto con la curiosità di capire perchè io abbia creduto fino ad ora che tu sia un trombettista 


foto intera :http://www.fruduaguitars.it/img/cslave6_intera.jpg

Dettagli : http://www.fruduaguitars.it/cslave_pag_1_it.html  Le foto del 5 e del 6 sono dei bassi che io ho avuto. Il 5 l'ho avuto per due settimane perche il "testolino" aveva cannato a farmelo.  Il 6 è proprio il mio. 
magari uno di questi giorni prendo tutti e tre i cavalletti e faccio una foto a tutti e tre i bassi insieme


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ed io sarei rimasto con la curiosità di capire perchè io abbia creduto fino ad ora che tu sia un trombettista
> 
> 
> foto intera :http://www.fruduaguitars.it/img/cslave6_intera.jpg
> ...


a me piace molto sting attaccato al basso (sono ot?)


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *ed io sarei rimasto con la curiosità di capire perchè io abbia creduto fino ad ora che tu sia un trombettista *
> 
> 
> foto intera :http://www.fruduaguitars.it/img/cslave6_intera.jpg
> ...


Eh boh. 

Comunque del buon Galeazzo prima o poi vorrei provare qualcosa, però ero orientato più su roba tipo:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh boh.
> 
> Comunque del buon Galeazzo prima o poi vorrei provare qualcosa, però ero orientato più su roba tipo:


ok forse ci vuole una domanda più diretta. Che cazzo suoni??? Basso? Chitarra?

Se volessi provare il mio basso non farti problemi a chiedere. E se volessi provare una chitarra Frudua potrei chiedere ad un amico che ne ha una.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Vorrà dire qualcosa se dalla prostituzione si è arrivati a parlare di strumenti musicali e in particolare di chitarre?


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> .. io l'unica cosa che ho capito di tutta questa storia è che ho completamente sbagliato professione. In informatica siamo sempre tutti uomini e raramente c'è qualche caso raro di donna che , in genere, donna non sembra.
> 
> Cit. ... Thump!



a proposito. La devi smettere di metterti sulle labbra quello schifo che ti metti.
Ovvio che ne sei dipendente di quello schifo globale che usi come burro di cacao.
Ti descrivo come ti senti.
Sempre in tasca. Lo metti perchè è un godimento. Senti le labbra subito meglio. Molto meglio.
Poi, con il passare delle ore sempre più secche e tirate.
E via altra passata di quello schifo di cui mi rifiuto anche di scrivere il nome.
E via così. 
Non smetterai mai.
Perchè è quello schifo che ti secca le labbra.
Guarda gli ingredienti e dimmi cosa trovi dentro.


PETROLATI CAZZO.
Una merda.

Se vuoi ti dico cosa comprare e vedrai che pure tu non sarai più dipendente dal quello schifo 
:blank:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ok forse ci vuole una domanda più diretta. Che cazzo suoni??? Basso? Chitarra?
> 
> Se volessi provare il mio basso non farti problemi a chiedere. E se volessi provare una chitarra Frudua potrei chiedere ad un amico che ne ha una.


La chitarra, ma anche basso e batteria.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrà dire qualcosa se dalla prostituzione si è arrivati a parlare di strumenti musicali e in particolare di chitarre?


ehi.. Bassi...

Perchè un musicista è ( presenti esclusi ) una delle persone più "puttane" al mondo. Musicalmente parlando. 
Ma anche no.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La chitarra, ma anche basso e batteria.




Il basso, ma anche pianoforte e batteria. Ma forse lo sapevi già.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> .. io l'unica cosa che ho capito di tutta questa storia è che ho completamente sbagliato professione. In informatica siamo sempre tutti uomini e raramente c'è qualche caso raro di donna che , in genere, donna non sembra.
> 
> Cit. ... Thump!



concordo in pieno. il palazzo dove lavoro ? Un FIGAIO impressionante. Le donne nel mio gruppo ? Due. Una si chiama TEFAL e l'altra ROWENTA.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> concordo in pieno. il palazzo dove lavoro ? Un FIGAIO impressionante. Le donne nel mio gruppo ? Due. Una si chiama TEFAL e l'altra ROWENTA.


ogni hanno noi facciamo una Convention europea con tutto lo staff IT .... ma proprio tutti. 4 donne. Una lavatrice, una asciugatrice, una aspirapolvere ed una lavastoviglie. E sono pure odiose! 
:unhappy:
Ed il dopo è in genere fiumi di birra in posti affitatti ed ad ingresso esclusivo. Quindi sempre e solo uomini. Alleluia! :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ogni hanno noi facciamo una Convention europea con tutto lo staff IT .... ma proprio tutti. 4 donne. Una lavatrice, una asciugatrice, una aspirapolvere ed una lavastoviglie. E sono pure odiose!
> :unhappy:
> Ed il dopo è in genere fiumi di birra in posti affitatti ed ad ingresso esclusivo. Quindi sempre e solo uomini. Alleluia! :unhappy:


Io mi ricordo il MI SEX ad Assago quello si che era un convegno con i fiocchi...
Ciò ma nel basso a sei corde come sono accordate le sei corde?
Un ' ottava sotto la chitarra normale?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Io mi ricordo il MI SEX ad Assago quello si che era un convegno con i fiocchi...*
> Ciò ma nel basso a sei corde come sono accordate le sei corde?
> Un ' ottava sotto la chitarra normale?


Madonna Conte, ti ci vedo bavoso sotto il palco mentre si esibisce qualche simpatica pornodiva.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

Volevo disquisire sulla vendita vs affitto.

Una escorts non è mai in vendita.
Infatti non è che tu paghi e lei fa tutto quel che chiedi eh?

Lei stabilisce i suoi paletti.
Oltre qui paletti non c'è mona che tenga.

Quindi il rapporto assomiglia a quello di affittare un gommone per fare un giro al lago.
Comperi l'utilizzo del gommone per un giro al lago, ma non puoi certo comperare il gommone!

E non mi pare che esistano escorts vitalizie...nel senso che se io do loro tot ogni giorno....loro saranno tutti i giorni a mia disposizione.

La vendita degli esseri umani riguarda di più la schiavitù.
E sappiamo che al mondo vendono anche i bambini.

Ora uno dei problemi più grossi nel legalizzare questo business con le escorts è che è ben difficile che un medico possa prescrivere....lei ha bisogno di sesso con escorts...per il suo benessere psico fisico.

Poi sarebbe un business....come dire....e le mogli che direbbero?
Ma è anche vero che ho visto mogli incazzarsi con chi gestisce bar o sale giochi perchè il marito spende e spande lì...

un mondo difficile insomma...


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Volevo disquisire sulla vendita vs affitto.
> 
> Una escorts non è mai in vendita.
> Infatti non è che tu paghi e lei fa tutto quel che chiedi eh?
> ...


Specie se è rifatta.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Specie se è rifatta.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Nemmeno io. Riflettevo sui risvolti pratici e psicologici che una scelta di vita simile ha su chi la compie. Ma forse tu sei il primo che da una posizione diversa dalla mia, in modo molto semplice e senza astio polemico, mi ha fatto notare che forse è proprio lo stile di vita di alcune persone che determina certe scelte, che probabilmente ne sono una diretta e naturale conseguenza. Per questo mi sento molto lontana da questo mondo e penso che soffrirei se mia figlia dovesse diventare così asettica: perché sono proprio i presupposti di certe scelte che mi mancano. Detto questo, io credo che ci sia un significativo numero di donne che si vendono a vari livelli che qualche vissuto di abuso o deprivazione l'hanno senz'altro subito. Tempo fa avevo letto un'inchiesta giornalistica online in merito... ma non ricordo la fonte.


Tu per me soffri della stessa malattia di cui soffriva il Generale Custer: SINDROME DA ACCERCHIAMENTO. Dimmi dove hai visto l'Astio Polemico.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Tu per me soffri della stessa malattia di cui soffriva il Generale Custer: SINDROME DA ACCERCHIAMENTO.* Dimmi dove hai visto l'Astio Polemico.


Sì, però quello poi effettivamente c'è morto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo il MI SEX ad Assago quello si che era un convegno con i fiocchi...
> Ciò ma nel basso a sei corde come sono accordate le sei corde?
> Un ' ottava sotto la chitarra normale?


le accordature standard sono :

6 corde - SI MI LA RE SOL DO - 1 ottava e 2 toni e mezzo
5 corde - SI MI LA RE SOL 
4 corde - MI LA RE SOL - 1 ottava sotto la chitarra 

L'accordatura del basso è fatta per 5° discendenti ( o 11° ascendenti ).


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a proposito. La devi smettere di metterti sulle labbra quello schifo che ti metti.
> Ovvio che ne sei dipendente di quello schifo globale che usi come burro di cacao.
> Ti descrivo come ti senti.
> Sempre in tasca. Lo metti perchè è un godimento. Senti le labbra subito meglio. Molto meglio.
> ...


era una battuta. non lo metto mai. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, però quello poi effettivamente c'è morto.


Vero. Ma in non sono un Sioux...e nemmeno un Cheyenne. Al limite un Naso Forato  o un Piede Nero.:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> le accordature standard sono :
> 
> 6 corde - SI MI LA RE SOL DO - 1 ottava e 2 toni e mezzo
> 5 corde - SI MI LA RE SOL
> ...


Quindi la cinque corde ha un si più basso...
E la sei corde oltra al si ha un do più alto...
Cosa significa 2 toni e mezzo? é traspositrice?
Tu suoni sol e in realtà fa la nota due toni e mezzo sotto?

Sai come il clarinetto che se suona sib...in realtà è Do...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quindi la cinque corde ha un si più basso...
> E la sei corde oltra al si ha un do più alto...
> Cosa significa 2 toni e mezzo? é traspositrice?
> Tu suoni sol e in realtà fa la nota due toni e mezzo sotto?
> ...


no volevo intendere che non è solo 1 ottava sotto la chitarra ma ha una estensione, grave, di 1 ottava e 2 toni e mezzo.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no volevo intendere che non è solo 1 ottava sotto la chitarra ma ha una estensione, grave, di 1 ottava e 2 toni e mezzo.


Ah ho capito...ma sai che figata fare un contrabasso così...


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2013)

Con questi bassi e contrabbassì.....avete mandato il thread a puttane.


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> era una battuta. non lo metto mai. :mrgreen:




ti odio.
Per dispetto non te la do.

Più.


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Io mi ricordo il MI SEX ad Assago *quello si che era un convegno con i fiocchi...
> Ciò ma nel basso a sei corde come sono accordate le sei corde?
> Un ' ottava sotto la chitarra normale?



e chi se lo dimentica.
Quando sei andato?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e chi se lo dimentica.
> Quando sei andato?


1995...
Pensa ero sposino novello...
Dissi a mia moglie che andavo a Bologna per vedere amici di università.
Ma quando fui a milano non mi andava di mentire e gasatissimo le telefonai per dirle dov'ero...
E che avevo incontrato le pornodive...ah grandio che giornata che giornata

Poi altro convegno pieno di figa è lo SMAU no?

Che tempi eroici....

erotici...

E quanto ho pregato il mio dio che mi tirasse sul palco...ma così con fu...che peccatoooooooooooooooo...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

Poi in tema di vendersi...

Come mai quando c'erano le vacche grasse qua da me le figure professionali più richieste andavano a ruba al miglior offerente eh?

I datori di lavoro venivano da parte a dirti...quanto prendi dal tuo padrone? Se vieni da me ti do duecento mila fora busta in più....

Oppure erano loro a proporsi...io lavoro là...e prendo tot...ma se mi vuoi...e mi dai...io lascio la mia azienda e vengo da te....

Una grandissima famiglia di sempre e comunque incula chiunque....


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu per me soffri della stessa malattia di cui soffriva il Generale Custer: SINDROME DA ACCERCHIAMENTO. Dimmi dove hai visto l'Astio Polemico.


Boh, io parlavo con Cheater, non capisco perché ti senti chiamato in causa.

Era un punto caldo della discussione e ho apprezzato il fatto che, semplicemente argomentando in modo colloquiale e immediato com'è nel suo stile e non polemizzando come spesso succede nei forum, mi ha fatto riflettere su un aspetto che non avevo preso in considerazione. 

Ribadisco il boh.

Vabbé, non mi pare il caso di polemizzare su una cosa che non esiste. Quindi bye bye


----------



## The Cheater (31 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh, io parlavo con Cheater, non capisco perché ti senti chiamato in causa.
> 
> Era un punto caldo della discussione e ho apprezzato il fatto che, semplicemente argomentando in modo colloquiale e immediato com'è nel suo stile e non polemizzando come spesso succede nei forum, mi ha fatto riflettere su un aspetto che non avevo preso in considerazione.
> 
> ...


credo ci sia stato solo un equivoco tra te chiara e tuba

tutto ok :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> credo ci sia stato solo un equivoco tra te chiara e tuba
> 
> tutto ok :smile:


Ah grandio eccolo il nome...eccolo...
Sai in questo periodo ho lavorato parecchio con i risonatori delle canne ad ancia...
E dopo La Tuba Mirabilis
Ecco la Tuba Chiara

Ho trovato il nome...

Grande the cheater...


----------

